# An die Ex-WoWler



## The Holy Paladin (30. August 2007)

Wie man der Kurzdarstellung schon entnehmen kann möchte ich die Leute, die von WoW zu HDRO gewechselt haben mal fragen ,ob sich deren Wünsche erfüllt haben(Wechsel hat sich gelohnt ?) - oder auch nicht !

Gruß The Holy Paladin


----------



## Kobold (30. August 2007)

Für mich hat es sich gelohnt, da man nicht mehr von Nachtelfenschurken beim Farmen überfallen wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, im Ernst: Ob es sich "lohnt" hängt sehr von der individuellen Erwartungshaltung ab. Mir persönlich gefällt es sehr, da ich bei HdRO ein weit höheres Niveau der Spieler vorgefunden habe.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (30. August 2007)

Ah ok danke für dich Antwort, intressant.
Bitte schließen.
MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Paganosterix (31. August 2007)

Ich finde, dass es für Gelegenheitsspieler wesentlich schwerer ist Anschluß zu finden, als beim Branchenprimus WoW.


----------



## DocNitro (31. August 2007)

Paganosterix schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass es für Gelegenheitsspieler wesentlich schwerer ist Anschluß zu finden, als beim Branchenprimus WoW.


Im Gegenteil, mal von der Epischen Questreihe und den Instanzen abgesehen, DIE AUCH IN WOW ZEIT KOSTETEN, kann man als Gelegenheitsspieler auch mal zwischendurch für ein paar Stunden losziehen, selbst mal für ein paar Minuten, da man, um 'Gold' zu farmen nicht zwingend auf irgendwelche Überdrops hoffen muss, sondern wirklich jeder Gegner für seine Stufe angemessenen Händlermüll hinterlässt.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (31. August 2007)

Also ich finde nicht, dass man weniger schnell Anschluß findet. Man daf halt natürlich nicht drauf warten, dass man angesprochen wird von jedem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber grad bei HdRO gibt es viele kleine Sippen, wo man leicht Anschluß findet. Und wenn man ab und an im TS quastscht, dann ist man gleich integriert. 
Dagegen bei WoW hast meist die großen Gilden, wo du zwar immer wen hast der mit dir in ne Ini geht oder sonstiges, aber dort kennt man sich nicht wirklich, und man ist nur einer der vielen. 

Ich persönlich hab bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen mit HdRO gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melron (31. August 2007)

Also ich hab als Hdro raus kahm schon gleich bei der Preoder Phase gespielt und dann insgesammt 2 Monate, seitdem bin ich wieder in der Scherbenwelt unterwegs - Gründe? :-)

Ich fühle mich von der Fülle der Quests etwas erschlagen, wenn ich schon höre mit Buch X gibt es wieder 120 neue Quests schreckt mich das eher ab - das sind wohl grad mal soviel Quests wie ich in WoW insgesammt gemacht habe *g*

Ich persönlich gehe lieber in Instanzen - und das ist der Knackpunkt - da gibts noch zu wenige und das Loot motiviert nicht sooo wie in WoW (zumindest soweit man das als lvl 30 Jäger beurteilen kann *g*).

Aber was mich überzeugt ist die Atmosphäre und die Grafik und das ist auch der Grund warum ich es seit ein paar Wochen nebenbei mal wieder spiele ;-)

Ich denke abe rmal das Game ist jetzt mal nen halbes Jahr oder so alt da wird hoffentlich noch bissal was kommen ;-)

greetz
Melron


----------



## Melron (31. August 2007)

Melron schrieb:


> Also ich hab als Hdro raus kahm schon gleich bei der Preoder Phase gespielt und dann insgesammt 2 Monate, seitdem bin ich wieder in der Scherbenwelt unterwegs - Gründe? :-)
> 
> Ich fühle mich von der Fülle der Quests etwas erschlagen, wenn ich schon höre mit Buch X gibt es wieder 120 neue Quests schreckt mich das eher ab - das sind wohl grad mal soviel Quests wie ich in WoW insgesammt gemacht habe *g*
> 
> ...


----------



## Leigh (1. September 2007)

Zuerst einmal.. Wieso zitierst du dich selbst, Melron? Nur weil du innerhalb von 4 Minuten keine Antwort bekommen hast? O.o

Und nun BTT:
Ich habe seit der PreOrder LotRo gespielt, und zwar habe ich erst einmal mehrere Charaktere ausprobiert. In WoW bin ich Warlock mit Herz und Seele, weshalb ich mir in LotRo erst einmal den Kundigen ansah. Es folgten ein Barde und ein Jäger. So wirklich überzeugt haben die mich alle nicht, also spielte ich immer öfter WoW und LotRo selten und ungern. Eines Tages erstellte ich nur mal so um zu gucken einen Wächter - in WoW waren Nahkämpfer nie etws für mich! - aber tadaa! Ich liebe meinen Wächter. Seit ich den habe, guck ich nur noch in WoW rein, wenn ich dazu aufgefordert werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Umstieg auf LotRo hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt (die Community ist meiner Meinung nach besser und über die Grafik braucht man gar nicht erst zu reden) -wenn man seine passende Klasse gefunden hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (1. September 2007)

Für mich hat sic der Umstieg weniger gelohnt, weil irgendwie der Dunke nicht überspringt. Ich kann mittlerweile, nach 30 Level immer noch keine rechte Sympathie für dieses Spiel entwickeln. Ich spiele es halt, weil es Gebühren kostet, und ich die letzten Tage nicht ungenutzt vergehen lassen möchte.

Die Spielwelt ist schön designt, zweifellos, aber es wirkt alles ein wenig aufgeklebt und steril. Die Community ist dagegen grandios. Besonders auf dem RP-Server, da werden Verstösse in der Regel sofort von vielen Spielern per Ticket geahndet.

Das Questdesign ist anfangs zwar spitze, besonders im Auenland ist es genial, später finden sich aber gehäuft nervige Kill- und Farm-Tasks.

Der Highend-Content geht komplett andere Wege als WoW, es gibt kein exzessives Farming für Instanzzugänge. Allerdings lässt das erst letztens nachgepatchte Rufsystem etwas zu wünschen übrig. Die höchste Rufstufe ist zwar für Powergamer schnell erreicht, aber die Belohnungen sind einfach teilweise lächerlich.

Das Handwerk ist eine echte Alternative, es wurde mit dem letzten Patch noch einmal deutlich aufgewertet, und die Beschaffung von einzigartigen Zutaten für diverse Rezepte wurde stark vereinfacht. Dennoch dauert es ewig lange, bis man die höchste Stufe erreicht hat. Für mich war das Handwerk ein echter Lichtblick, ich empfand die Zeit genau richtig, wenn man die Stärke der herstellbaren Gegenstände betrachtet. Sie sind teilweise stärker als die Items aus 6-Mann Instanzen für Level 50 Charaktere, aber auch sehr wertvoll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Für mich ist Lotro nicht die erhoffte Alternative zu WoW geworden, es hat gute Ansätze, aber irgendwie will der Funken nicht überspringen. Und da WoW bei mir persönlich auch einer Spielspassflaute unterliegt, werde ich wohl eine längere MMORPG-Pause einlegen.


----------



## Besieger (1. September 2007)

Moin erstma alle zamma,

Also bin ja au nachdem BC rausgekommen is von WoW weggegangen. Weil hab grade noch so ma die 60 erreicht und dann wieder 10 lvl um vorne mit dabei zu sein..mhhh ....hatte einfach kein bock mehr.
Hab ja dann mit HdRO angefangen und muss sagen es macht mer heute noch so viel spass wie am ersten Tag. Ich find die Atmosphäre die Grafik usw sin schlichtweg der Hammer. Also bereut hab ichs nie gewechselt zu haben.

MfG Besieger


----------



## Thoraros (1. September 2007)

So, nun möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele(te) World of Warcraft (=World of Farmcraft) nun schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren und ich muss sagen, dass die Luft raus ist und das Interesse verloren gegangen ist, aber da ich ein MMO-Suchti und ,,Herr der Ringe" Fan bin, dachte ich mir:,, Teste doch einfach mal ,,Der Herr der Ringe Online" "

Als ich mich das erste Mal eingelogt hatte, direkt nach der Preorder-Woche, war ich begeistert: Schöne Grafik, Zusammenhalt,schöne Quests und keine 0815-Quest etc. Jedoch fand sich mit mit Level 23 (damals) keine Gruppe, obwohl das Gruppenspiel immer wichtiger wurde, also beschloss ich noch zu warten und nun habe ich wieder mit Lotro angefangen und ich bin immer noch begeistert wie am ersten Tag.

Nun findet man auch genügend Gruppen mit denen man gemütlich zusammen questen kann.

Warum hast du mit WoW aufgehört?
Ganz einfach: In WoW muss man stundenlang ,,farmen" um etwas zu erreichen, was mit dem nächsten Addon sowieso wieder alles zerstört wird. Des Weiteren haben mich Sprüche wie: ,,Ey, alda, ich bin imba, stoffie und hab need auf epix" total angekotzt und konnte nur den Kopf schütteln. In Lotro (bist jetzt) habe ich sowas noch nie erlebt und ich hoffe, dass ich sowas auch nicht nochmal erleben muss.

Der Umstieg hat sich für mich also gelohnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis denne,
dein Thoraros


----------



## Tikume (2. September 2007)

Paganosterix schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass es für Gelegenheitsspieler wesentlich schwerer ist Anschluß zu finden, als beim Branchenprimus WoW.



In Wow levelt doch fast jeder solo. Nur in den Instanzen spielen die Leute zusammen und dann hat man so Goodies wie tanks die flüchten sobald sie aggro haben (was dann eh nur selten passiert).

In LOTRO finden sich die Leute eher zusammen, natürlich auch weil sie es so ab Mitte 30 auch müssen.


Ok, an DDO kommt das Gruppenspiel nicht ran, aber dort musste man bereits spätestens nach dem Hafen (also so mit Level 2-3) wirklich alles in Gruppe machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juanito (2. September 2007)

Hoi erstmal !!
Ich hab HDRO mit der Buffed-DVD kennengelernt und ich muss sagen ich hing, die 5 Tage an den ich spielen konnte, wenn ich Zeit hatte vorm Rechner. Ich war begeistert von der Grafik und von den vielen Questen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab bisher WoW gespielt, aber so nach 2 Jahren is für mich die Luft raus. Das ewige Ruf farmen oder versuchen ne Raidgruppe zu finden, was als Jäger immer noch ein Akt is, ging mir gelinde gesagt auf den Zeiger. Wenn man dann auch noch wenig Zeit hat, wegen Beruf und Familie, dann verliert man bei WoW schnell den Anschluß. Aber der Hauptgrund war das mir, das Game keinen Spass mehr macht.  
Nu hab ich mir, nach den 5 Tagen, HDRO gekauft und ich werde mich mal ne Weile in Mittelerde herumtreiben, denn was ich bisher gesehen hab macht Lust auf mehr. Also man sieht sich Ingame.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Juanito

PS: Mein Wow acc is seit heute gekündigt


----------



## Aurengur (3. September 2007)

Nun, ich werde meine Zeit bei WoW als Tank nicht missen, viele schöne Stunden habe ich dort in meiner Gilde verbracht, und das kann mir niemand nehmen, insofern verstehe ich jeden, der WoW für sich priorisiert, warum ich aber meine Chars dort gelöscht habe, und mein Acc gekündigt wurde, liegt an folgenden Gründen:

- Zu hoher Zeitaufwand für Erfolg

Allein dieser Grund reicht mir schon aus, um dankend meinen Abschied von WoW zu nehmen, und mich da doch lieber auf andere Dinge des Lebens konzentriere. 

Ich hab HDRO bereits in der Beta gespielt, und das erste Einsteigen, der erste Blick auf die Grafik waren für mich schon etwas besonderes. Die sehr realistische Grafik hat mich wirklich bewegt, und als alter RPG-ler wünsch ich mir klarerweise sowas. 
HDR hat mir auch immer schon von der Story gefallen, und die Tatsache, dass ich mich bei HDRO nicht so unter Erfolgsdruck fühle, wie damals bei WoW machen das Spiel für mich sehr sympathisch, und spielenswert. 

CM hat da was wirklich tolles geleistet. Die Quests untermalen die Handlung der Bücher und wiegen dich in den Flair von Mittelerde ein. Wirklich eine gekonnte Umsetzung für ein MMORPG.

Jeder Patch, der bis dato war, war auch eine, zumindest empfinde ich es so, eine Bereicherung für das Spiel, ergo... *daumenhoch*

Man muss aber auch sagen, dass HDRO-Spieler auch sicher etwas anders gestrickt sind als WoW'ler. Die Unterschiede zwischen den Systemen sind zu eklatant, um sie effektiv miteinander vergleichen zu können.


----------



## Sharwyn (4. September 2007)

Kaufte mir damals WoW weil ich die Warcraft teile (1-3) und Bücher gut fand. Aber mit BC ist der flair von WoW total verloren gegangen. 

Hat sich der wechsel gelohnt ?
Ja für mich schon Weil wie Aurengur schon sagte kein hoher Zeitaufwand für Erfolg, die tolle Atmosphäre und die Grafik sind ein Grund warum ich es nicht bereue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (4. September 2007)

The schrieb:


> Ah ok danke für dich Antwort, intressant.
> Bitte schließen.
> MfG The Holy Paladin




Nach einer Antwort schließen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit:


Bin auch schon am Überlegen ob ich wechseln soll....


----------



## Eliara Larethian (5. September 2007)

Also ich hatte noch bis gestern leichte Zweifel, wie sich die Charaktere mit lvl 50 entwickeln. 

Ich muss sagen, ich bin positiv überrascht. Wenn man erst mal die Legendary Klassenbücher gefarmt hat und die Klassenquest gemacht hat, gibts nochmal nen extra Schub. 

Kann jetzt hier nur als Kundige sprechen: Da ich meinen Char viel auf +Kraft gelegt habe, siehts bei mir ja mit Leben etwas mau aus... Aber mit Klingenkunde bekommt man noch Moral dazu. Sodass ich jetzt viel entspannter farmen oder kämpfen kann. Da drücke ich dann auch ein Auge zu, dass man mit lvl 36 die letzte aktive Fertigkeit bekommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Leider kanns halt auch lange dauern bis man die Bücher fertig gefarmt hat. Aber es entschädigt auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mar309 (5. September 2007)

ich spielte (hab vor ca.1 monat aufgehört) ca. 1,5 jahre wow. das ist echt das geilste was ich bisher gespielt hatte. aber trozdem hab ich es gelassen weil es in letzter zeit immer nerviger wurde gute gruppen für quests oder instanzen zu finden. meist ist immer einer abgehauen und aht die gruppe sitzen lassen oä.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .klingt komisch,ist aber leider so, das trübt den spielspaß. zudem ist seit bc der handel total im a**** und die preise selbst für die kleinsten dinge sind extrem gestiegen...

nunja, da die onlinesucht ja nicht nachlässt, stürze ich mich mal auf hdr und hoffe auf "bessere" mitspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tralgas (5. September 2007)

hab meinen schurken auf stufe 37 und mach grad langsamer, weil ich die gefährten "nachlese", bis sie in bruchtal sind - is genial, wenn man die bücher mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragolok (6. September 2007)

Ich habe auch ein blödes Problem. Mein erstes Online-Rollenspiel war WoW und ich finde das Spiel auch heute noch sehr gut, doch würde ich auch gerne mal was neues sehen. Bin dort Level 70 habe ne super Gilde usw. Ich möchte das allles nicht aufgeben. 

Aber anderer Seits würde ich gerne mal HdRO spielen. Jetzt weiß ich nich was ich machen soll. Wenn ich WoW vorerst auf Glatteis setze hab ich Angst das mir dort der Kontakt zerbricht und ich später schlecht wieder ins Spiel rein komme.

Was würdet ihr machen? Würdet ihr für 1-2 Monate WoW aufhören und was neues ausprobieren oder bei WoW bleiben. (Ich habe ja immernoch Spaß an WoW so ist es nicht)

mfg
Dragolok/Malsor


----------



## -bloodberry- (6. September 2007)

Kannst du nicht beides parallel spielen?


----------



## Leigh (6. September 2007)

Hab ich auch ne Weile gemacht, ist zwar etwas zeitaufwändiger... (was ja klar ist) aber man kann sich so super ein Bild machen, welches Spiel einem mehr Spaß macht.


----------



## mar309 (7. September 2007)

aaalso wenn du an wow noch spaß hast ,bleibe lieber noch dabei. herr der ringe ist noch sehr am anfang, hier gibt es kein offenes pvp, man kann keine "bösen" spielen, nicht so viele instanzen, usw. da ist wow auf jeden fall um längen ( oder 2,3 jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) vorraus. also vlt lieber noch warten bis mehr inhalt hinzugepatcht worden ist und solange noch wow zocken  -so mache ich es zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. September 2007)

Wenn du das parallel spielst, solltest du keine Probleme mit dem Content haben.
Spiele seit Pre-Order Release und bin noch lange nicht durch.


----------



## Aurengur (7. September 2007)

Einfach mal antesten, auch von mir der Tipp, kannst ja mal mit Key und Client schnuppern, und dann siehst eh, wie es dir gefällt...


----------



## Dragolok (12. September 2007)

Ich würde es ja genre parralel spielen, aber über 30 Euro pro Monat zu zahlen nur wegen zwei spielen ist schon viel.
Darum muss ich mich für eins entscheiden


----------



## DocNitro (13. September 2007)

Also, meine Meinung ist, während man in WoW tatsächlich dem Content hinterherhängen kann, ist HdRO sehr viel entspannter, zumindest im Moment.
Deswegen sollte man, wenn man Angst hat, in WoW den Anschluss zu verlieren, nicht unbedingt etwas anderes anfangen.


----------



## Sarja-Cell (13. September 2007)

Schön zu sehen wie Spaß immer mehr zum Zwang wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Würde gerne aber will den Anschluss nicht verlieren"

Nunja, jedem das seinen


----------



## Kerindor (13. September 2007)

PvP (bis auf den MP Part) und böse Charaktere wird es in lotro nie geben. Die Gründe sollten ja bekannt sein.
Instanzen aller Schwierigkeitsgrade gibt es auch genug.
Ebenso gibt es genug Inhalt. 
Manchmal erschlägt einen die Masse der Quests. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das schönste ist, das man nie die Angst haben muss irgendwas zu verpassen. Es gibt keinen Anschluss den man verlieren kann.
Man bestimmt sein Tempo selbst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schaui (14. September 2007)

hallo,ich spielte wow seid dem es drausen is und ich fand es gut aber mit der zeit wurde es eintönig !!!

um weiter zu kommen musste man fast nen halben tag dran hängen als arbeitende person is dat schwierig !!!
die community wurde auch immer komischer und irgend wann war das ganze für mich sinnlos !!!wow hatte potenzial is aber meiner meinung nach etwas für langzeit arbeitslose die genügend zeit haben um ihren char hoch zu lvln,unter anderem half keiner einem mehr wenn man nich garde inner gilde war oder sonstiges und man kamm nich an die guten items ran ohne zichmal die gleichen großen reisen instanzen ab zu farmen !

Ich habe Herr der Ringe online für mich entdeckt und bin froh das spiel is für daher sehr gut weil man story hat,wenn man die bücher durchspielt fühlt man sich so als wäre man einer der leute die im hitnergrund ihr gutes tuen um frodo zu helfen den einen ring zu zerstören !!!die grafik einfach super ,und eigentlich habe ich an dem siel nix auszusetzten !!!!

im ganzen gesehen is herr der ringe online ein super online game was auf einer tollen geschichte basiert und somit zu einem erlebnis wird !!!!

ich kann dazu nur sagen not wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , game Lord of the rings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snaady (15. September 2007)

Also ich überlege mir derzeit auch zu wechseln aber ich hab da so nen kleines Problem.

Da ich in WoW keine Zeit mehr habe um raiden zu gehen auser Wochenende und selbst da will ich es nicht wirklich weil rl unso. Nun hab ich die frage ob es in LotRo auch so ist das man um voran zukommen abends zuhause sein muss und sich nen raid suchen ? 

Davor hab ich halt bissel bammel das ich morgens alleine rumsitze und kaum etwas machen kann und immer auf der selben stelle sitzen bleibe wies mir in wow gerade geht ( pvp items alle da, arena ne woche warten bzw just for fun, heroics alles an items was ma sich farmen kann nur das raiden fehlt halt)

mfg Snaady


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. September 2007)

HDRO ist viel zwangloser als WOW.
Jeder kann spielen, wie es ihm passt, um gute Items zu bekommen ist man nicht auf Raids angewiesen, man bekommt sie auch durch Quests oder Handwerk.

Außerdem wirst du auch genug Leute für "normale" Quests finden, es sind nicht immer alle nur raiden, wie bei WOW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solltest du mal keine Gruppe finden, gibt es außerdem genug Solo-Quests.


----------



## Snaady (15. September 2007)

Danke Dir

da werd ich gleich mal anfangen aber welche Klasse weis ich noch nicht muss erst ma durch testen.


----------



## Clamev (15. September 2007)

Also ich musss sagen hdro klingt sehr gut allerdings verstehe ich eines nicht:
In wow braucht man so lange um sein outfit zu verbessen(was beim nächsten addon ja eh wieder futsch ist)
Also ich spiele/raide für den Spass .Natürlich frustiert es ein wenig wenn der Boss das Xte mal das item y nicht dropppt was soooooo cool wäre.Aber das ist doch nicht der hauptbestandteil des Spiels.ich mein geht ihr nie in instanzen mit der Gilde oder so obwohl ihr daraus nichts braucht?Es geht doch darum sagen zu können hey wir haben zusammengearbeitet und was erreicht.Und nicht Stundenlang in der Hauptstadt zu gammeln und seine Imba equip zu zeigen 
meine meinung


----------



## Tikume (16. September 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> ich mein geht ihr nie in instanzen mit der Gilde oder so obwohl ihr daraus nichts braucht?



Also ich bin ja ein Fan von der Mentoring Funktion in EQ2. Damit kann man sich dem Level seines Schützlings anpassen und so tatkräfig in jedem Levelbereich der unter dem eigenen ist mitmischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich geh auch gerne bei Low-Sachen mit ohne dass ich einen direkten Nutzen daraus ziehe.


----------



## Tabaluga33 (16. September 2007)

Ich spiele gerade den dritten Tag von der 5-Tage-Probeversion von buffed.de und muss sagen, LOTRO begeistert schon sehr. Die Grafik ist weitaus besser als bei WoW, das Spiel hat einen "Hintergrund", eine Riesen-Spielwelt und die Community (zumindest auf dem deutschen RP-Server) ist hilfreich. Außerdem ist diese ewige Ruffarmerei und Jagd nach den besten lila Items vorbei und man wird nicht mehr von der anderen Fraktion angepöbelt oder gar angegriffen. Die Spieler von HdRO scheinen "erwachsener" zu sein - Welch eine Wohltat ist es, kein Kiddie-Geplappere mehr im Allgemeinchat "zu hören". Eine Gruppe für die Gruppenquests zu finden ist normalerweise nicht schwierig (mit Lvl 10). Außerdem gibt es massenweise Quests, die man alleine sehr gut bewältigen kann und kommt so auch bestens voran. Als Questbelohnungen gibt es vernünftige Dinge, die man meist auch gut nutzen kann. Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber durchaus positiv finde ich das Charakter-Entwicklungssystem. Gut finde ich z. B. das man durch seine Taten Titel und somit auch Boni erhalten kann - wenn ich auch noch nicht so ganz dahintergestiegen bin^^.
Fazit: WoW wird gekündigt und auf HDRO umgestiegen


----------



## Folgrim (21. September 2007)

The schrieb:


> Wie man der Kurzdarstellung schon entnehmen kann möchte ich die Leute, die von WoW zu HDRO gewechselt haben mal fragen ,ob sich deren Wünsche erfüllt haben(Wechsel hat sich gelohnt ?) - oder auch nicht !
> 
> Gruß The Holy Paladin




Hi

Obwohl ich WOW seit Release gespielt habe vermisse ich es kein Stück, zuviele sachen sind einfach total abgestürtzt bei WOW. Sei es die Community, oder die teilweise unmöglich hohen anforderungen etwas zu bekommen und oder zu erreichen. Dabei finde ich WOW was die Story usw angeht eigentlich immer noch Super. 
Ich fühle mich bei HDRO nur irgendwie besser aufgehoben, allein schon wegen der sehr starken RP-PVE lastigkeit. 
Und Ich habe echt nicht mehr diesen leistungsdruck.  Ok den macht man sich auch selbst, allerdings
kommt der einfach auch weil man was Raids angeht keinen enteuschen und hängen lassen mag in der Gilde.
Und super fix biste 6 tage in der Woche am Raiden, das will ich echt nie wieder.
Letztendlich muss es aber jeder selber wissen, beide Spiele haben ihre stärken wobei mir HDRO irgendwie allein  schon von den Leuten her Erwachsener vorkommt.


----------



## Tikume (21. September 2007)

Folgrim schrieb:


> Und Ich habe echt nicht mehr diesen leistungsdruck.  Ok den macht man sich auch selbst, allerdings
> kommt der einfach auch weil man was Raids angeht keinen enteuschen und hängen lassen mag in der Gilde.
> Und super fix biste 6 tage in der Woche am Raiden, das will ich echt nie wieder.



Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Wir hatten uns damals auch mal nur so einer Raidgruppe angeschlossen aus Spaß. Dann hatte die Druidenmangel und ich hatte nach 4 Wochen das komplette T1 Set. Und dann einfach zu sagen: "Ich trete mal kürzer" wäre schon etwas übel gewesen.

Am Ende waren wir jedenfalls auf 3-4 Raidtagen, dazu dann die Zeit die man auch braucht um an Tränke, Repbots, Geld für Reparaturkosten zu kommen.
Das ist alles ganz schnell kein Spiel mehr. 

Gottseidank hat mich Burning Crusade gerettet. Wir haben dann einfach auf Hordenseite nochmal ganz neu angefangen und zumindest bis Level 70 Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roadi (21. September 2007)

habe letzte woche mit wow aufgehört .... gründe sind vielschichtig und eher privat

habe mir nun gestern hdro geholt und bin bisher ganz zufrieden

klar ist die umstellung auf ein neues mmorpg immer gross, gerade wenn man alle gegenden in wow auswendig kennt und sich in mittelerde erstmal orientieren muss - hab aber super starthilfe durch die sippe meines schwagers

meinem spielstil bleib ich erstmal treu

wow: fury-krieger
hdro: waffenmeister

soweit so gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Folgrim (21. September 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Am Ende waren wir jedenfalls auf 3-4 Raidtagen, dazu dann die Zeit die man auch braucht um an Tränke, Repbots, Geld für Reparaturkosten zu kommen.
> Das ist alles ganz schnell kein Spiel mehr.




Ja das hat dann auch rein garnichts mehr mit Spass zu tun, und wenn ich einen JOB neben meinem eigentlichen Beruf brauche wird des sicher kein WOW sein.

Davon abgesehen hat mich echt die Community von WOW mehr als, na sagen wir erschreckt. Es ist unglaublich was sich da an den Kopf geworfen wird. Die hacken sich dort dermassen gegenseitig die Augen aus das ich oft dachte ich wäre beim Örtlichen Vorschulspielkreis "Windelgesindel" gelandet anstatt bei Menschen die das selbe Hobby verbindet.
Kein noch so Guter Threat, keine noch so Konstruktiv gemeinte Kritik wird dort sachlich abgehandelt. Die müssen alle ( oder zumindest verdammt viele) sooo über die maßen Aggro sein des gibts nicht.

Na ja ein Glück muss sich das ja niemand antun.


----------



## Phionan (23. September 2007)

Hallöchen ^^

Ich habe WoW fast 2 Jahre lang mit sehr großer begeisterung gespielt, aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, nach dem BC raus kam war klar das ich nicht mehr lange WoW spielen werde. Ich habe bevor BC erschien  "Glück" gehabt eine gute Raid Gruppe gefunden zu haben. Natürlich ist man noch mit einer Grenzenlosen Begeisterung dabei wenn man das alles nicht kennt (war mein erstes Onlinspiel ^^)
Als BC erschien stand man wieder am anfang, man hat persönlich teile vom Content gar nicht gesehen (wie auch wenn eine 40 Mann Instanz 2 oder 3 Monate vor BC releas erst erschien?) Aber ich hab mir gedacht das muss so sein, das Spiel muss weiter gehen.

Ich hab meinen char also auf 70 gespielt, und Kara sehr gute fortschritte gemacht so das man schon an Schlangenschrein, Kammer und Auge des Sturms denken konnte. Dann wurde angekündigt das Zul Aman und der Sonnenbrunnen Plateu kommen soll. Super, mit Zul Aman hatte man dann vielleicht auch was wo man sich "austoben" kann wenn man mal ID hat, also kein Großes ding, mein Ziel war BT. Tja, dann wurde das neue Addon angekündigt, neue Lvl erhöhung etc. etc. und das war für mich der Grund warum ich WoW beendet habe. 
Sicherlich muss ein Spiel weiter gehen, aber wieso soll ich den bitte etwas spielen wo ich die hälfte der contents eh nie sehen werde? Ich als Otto normal verbraucher bräuchte mit einer Otto normal raid gruppe schon ein halbes Jahr bis man die ganzen Raid instanzen durch hat (und auch so das wirklich JEDER für den nächsten Schritt gut ausgerüstet ist nicht nur der einzelne) Mir hat das Raiden und so immer Spaß gemacht, ich war immer Stolz wenn man was neues geschafft hat, und es ging auch nicht immer um die Items, aber was zu viel ist ist einfach zu viel. 

Jetzt mal ehrlich, was würde es noch bringen ein halbes Jahr (oder länger) Raiden zu gehen um den Content voll auszunutzen und seinem Char immer weiter auszubauen (was ja auch Sinn an dem ganzen ist) und Erfahrungen zu sammeln, wenn das dann eh wieder alles für die Katz ist? Mir ist bewusst das ein Spiel weiter gehen muss, aber musste das wirklich in so einer geschwindigkeit sein? Sollen den nur noch die Hardcore zocker was von den End Contents was haben?

Das war der Grund für mein gehen von WoW, weil ich einfach keinen Sinn mehr darin gesehen habe. Zu Lotro bin ich durch meinen Freund gekommen, der vorher auch WoW gespielt hat, aber ungefähr 1 Monat früher zu Lotro gewechselt ist als ich. Er hat mir dann auch Lotro gekauft und ich hab mich halt mal eingelogt (wusst halt nicht was ich davon halten sollte ^^) und war von der ersten Sekunde an absolut begeistert und habe nun innerhalb von 2 Wochen meine Hauptfrau auf 34 gespielt ^^ Die Grafik ist einfach herrlich, man ist ein Teil von der Geschichte und man hat das Gefühl wirklich was für die Allgemeinheit getan zu haben (obwohl man ja weiss das das alle spieler machen xD ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine) 

Ich habe hier nun öfter gelesen das die vielen Quests einen teilweise erschlagen, und da kann ich nur wiedersprechen. In WoW bin ich des öfteren Verzweifelt (beim twinken) das ich keinen Questst mehr für mein Level hatte, und dann ein oder mehr lvl erfarmen musste (ich konnte machen was ich wollte, ich kam immer in diesen Engpass -.-) daher finde ich diese Massen an Quests einfach nur herrlich.

Dazu ist das Niveau auf Lotro Servern um einiges angenehmer. Keine Ober Roxxer iMba Kiddys die einen mit einem Schlag umbashen wollen und so ne ^^ Einfach schön =) 

Na ja, ist mein Persönlicher Grund für den Wechsel ^^


----------



## konsolen (24. September 2007)

Hab WOW auch nach ca. 2 Jahren verlassen. Seit BC ist irgendwie die Luft raus. Ruf, Ruf und nochmal Ruf. 

Hab auch die Testversion von HDR gespielt und bin hängen geblieben. Nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit findet man sich schnell zurecht. Die Grafik ist einfach spitze und wenn man das erste mal ins Auenland kommt....schwärm...


Auf alle Fälle nach 3 Tagen Testzeit hab ichs gleich gekauft.


----------



## Gilion (27. September 2007)

Naja, die Bezeichnung "Ex-WoWler" trifft auf mich wohl nicht so ganz zu, da ich es immernoch nebenbei spiele. Allerdings ist HdRO derzeit wohl eher mein Favorit von den beiden Online-Spielen, da mir WoW auf Dauer zu eintönig wurde. Aber das kann sich mit der Zeit wieder ändern, da mir eigentlich beide Spiele auf ihre Art gefallen... wobei WoW zur Zeit doch recht schwächelt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tekbear (27. September 2007)

ich hatte damals eine tolle gilde und war in einem super netten raid, aber trotzdem hatte ich irgendwann die schnauze gestrichen voll von WoW. 
ich hatte mich nur mal so für die beta von lotro angemeldet und tatsächlich nen key bekommen. 

obwohl ich sagen muss, daß die steuerung anfangs extrem gewöhnungsbedürftig war und sich noch einige bugs in dem spiel befinden, hab ich's nie bereut gewechselt zu haben.
das einzige was ich manchmal vermisse sind die leute mit denen ich bei wow gespielt hab, aber ich denke die haben sich mittlerweile auch in alle winde zerstreut.

wow ist ein bisschen actionmässiger, wobei lotro bessere taktik erfordert finde ich. man ist auch im gruppenspiel nicht ganz so an eine aufgabe gebunden, sondern es gibt immer mehrere möglichkeiten eine instanz oder was auch immer zu schaffen.

die tatsache, daß es keine überitems gibt ist auch echt eine grosse bereicherung - ich hatte es total satt immer irgendwelchen geilen gegenständen hinterherzuhecheln.
bei lotro hat man auch mehr möglickeiten seinen avatar zu individualisieren. 
warum es bei wow nach all den jahren immernoch nicht möglich ist, seine rüstung zu färben ist mir echt ein rätsel.


----------



## Sulli (27. September 2007)

Phionan schrieb:


> Hallöchen ^^
> 
> Ich habe WoW fast 2 Jahre lang mit sehr großer begeisterung gespielt, aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, nach dem BC raus kam war klar das ich nicht mehr lange WoW spielen werde. Ich habe bevor BC erschien  "Glück" gehabt eine gute Raid Gruppe gefunden zu haben. Natürlich ist man noch mit einer Grenzenlosen Begeisterung dabei wenn man das alles nicht kennt (war mein erstes Onlinspiel ^^)
> Als BC erschien stand man wieder am anfang, man hat persönlich teile vom Content gar nicht gesehen (wie auch wenn eine 40 Mann Instanz 2 oder 3 Monate vor BC releas erst erschien?) Aber ich hab mir gedacht das muss so sein, das Spiel muss weiter gehen.
> ...


 Hallo, muss dir voll und ganz zustimmen .. zocke auch seit Anfang an WOW und es ist bis ende des jahres auch noch bezahlt . Aber auch ich habe keine Lust mehr auf WOW und nun zock ich mit begeistung HDRO


----------



## Ultanor (27. September 2007)

Ich für meinen Teil bin froh über de wechsel, wobei ich am anfang sehr unentschlossen war.

Aber inzwischen gefällt mir HdRO deutlich besser als WoW.


----------



## Champus (1. Oktober 2007)

also ich hab mit wow aufgehört weils langsam öde wa, und bin dann zu hdro gewechselt was mir auch 2 monate spaß gemacht hat, aber irgendwie ödete mich das game nach der zeit nur noch an


----------



## Pacster (1. Oktober 2007)

Champus schrieb:


> also ich hab mit wow aufgehört weils langsam öde wa, und bin dann zu hdro gewechselt was mir auch 2 monate spaß gemacht hat, aber irgendwie ödete mich das game nach der zeit nur noch an




Das wird allen so gehen. Ist die Krankheit des Genres das jedes dieser Spiele erstmal toll ist aber wenn man dann im Endgame steckt und praktisch nichts mehr passiert, ist es schnell passiert. Auf ewiges Rufgefarme und ewig ähnliche Quests wird in HdRO in einem Jahr genauso geschimpft werden wie bei WoW jetzt...und bei UO vor xy-jahren.
Daher gebe ich auch Null auf diese "HdRO ist toll und WoW ist nur noch öde"-Kommentare....das Spiel ist nämlich noch viel zu neu um das wirklich beurteilen zu können.


----------



## Denami (2. Oktober 2007)

Pacster schrieb:


> Das wird allen so gehen. Ist die Krankheit des Genres das jedes dieser Spiele erstmal toll ist aber wenn man dann im Endgame steckt und praktisch nichts mehr passiert, ist es schnell passiert. Auf ewiges Rufgefarme und ewig ähnliche Quests wird in HdRO in einem Jahr genauso geschimpft werden wie bei WoW jetzt...und bei UO vor xy-jahren.
> Daher gebe ich auch Null auf diese "HdRO ist toll und WoW ist nur noch öde"-Kommentare....das Spiel ist nämlich noch viel zu neu um das wirklich beurteilen zu können.



Ich bin deiner Meinung
wow wurde mir zu öde und auf ruffarmen hatte ich nie richtig bock, habs gerade geschafft epicfliger zu holen und dann gings rapide runter. Es wurde langweiliger und langweiliger.
Hdro ist dafür eine frische neue Abwechslung und macht Fun.


----------



## Uktawa (2. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe gute 2 Jahre WoW gezockt. Doch nach 2 Jahren war einfach die Luft raus. Das ewige "farmen" und immer wieder die selben langweiligen Gebiete, gehen einen dann doch schnell auf den Docht. Auch mit BC hatte sich das nur kurzweilig für mich verbessert. Und die teilweise bescheidene Comunity bei WoW hatte mir dann noch den Rest gegeben.
HdRo war da genau das richtige zur rechten Zeit. Tolle Grafik, tolles Gameplay, super Comunity, schöne Quests usw. Ich hatte zwar am Anfang wie andere auch das Problem den für mich richrigen Char zu finden, aber wenn man sein Guddi erst mal hat, macht es richtig Fun.
Zur Zeit hab ich leider kaum Zeit zum spielen, aber wenn meine Zeit es wieder zulässt, wird HdRo auf jeden Fall mein Favorit sein.

Fazit: WoW ist längst nicht alles...


----------



## Vráccas.Drachmondis (2. Oktober 2007)

jau dann will ich auch mal was dazu sagen ich habe 3 1/2 jahre wow gezockt und auch teilweise sehr ervolgreich es ist ein sehr sehr geiles game aber mit der zeit einfach nicht mehr fesselnt naja hdr ist da mal ein frishcer wind und macht einfach nur mega fun .
aber um das auch mal ganz wichtig zu sagen wow is der hammer und hdr auch aber bei hdr muss man noch schauen denn die zeit wird zeigen ob es das bleibt ^^


----------



## Galadith (2. Oktober 2007)

ich muss wirklich zugeben, dass es sich allemal geohnt hat!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (2. Oktober 2007)

also ich hab HDRO 2 mal ausprobiert (Beta und Trial) aber beidesmal nach ein paar Stunden aufgehört. Es sieht einfach bescheiden aus und es ist fast alles aus WoW geklaut. Ein paar Sachen wie das mit den Titeln ist zwar besser aber mir gefällts absolut nicht.

Und diese Schriftart (ich glaub die gabs auch in Asherons Call) und das ganze UI sieht für mich auch etwas "billig" aus.

WoW 4 ever!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidoc (2. Oktober 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> Moin erstma alle zamma,
> 
> Also bin ja au nachdem BC rausgekommen is von WoW weggegangen. Weil hab grade noch so ma die 60 erreicht und dann wieder 10 lvl um vorne mit dabei zu sein..mhhh ....hatte einfach kein bock mehr.
> Hab ja dann mit HdRO angefangen und muss sagen es macht mer heute noch so viel spass wie am ersten Tag. Ich find die Atmosphäre die Grafik usw sin schlichtweg der Hammer. Also bereut hab ichs nie gewechselt zu haben.
> ...




Und was machste wenn das 1. HdRo Addon rauskommt und das max lvl erhöht wird? Hörst wieder auf und rennst zum nächsten game?


----------



## Divisor (2. Oktober 2007)

hmm, ich spiel jetzt mal die trial...cu ingame^^


----------



## cyberelve (3. Oktober 2007)

@Tidoc so hören sich hier sehr viele Aussagen an - und was das Ruf farmen angeht - seid Buch X muss man das bei hdro auch und das wird bestimmt auch so weitergehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neko-Rune (3. Oktober 2007)

sry weil wegen offtopic und so:
hmm   eins wundert mich jedesmal wenn ich solche threats lese, warum meckern so viele leute das es in WoW zu viel content gibt undihre zeit nicht reicht um diesen zu sehen/raiden?
Klar man möchte gern alles sehen aber gehöre ich tatsächlich zu einer solch kleinen gruppe spieler die nicht spielt um der beste schnellste und weiteste zu sein sondern weil er spass am Spiel an sich hat, mit seiner zeit die er für einen content brauch zu frieden ist?? 

ich meine ich kaufe ja auch nicht 20 brotesorten weil der Laden in dem ich grade bin 20 Brote im angebot hat sondern das was ich gern essen möchte und beschwere mich dann nciht das zu viel angebot da ist auch wenn der vor mir an der kasse vieleicht alle 20 Brotsorten kauft.

naja  vieleicht kennt ja jemand die antwort auf diese fragen auf die ich keine finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(jaja ich weiß rechtschreibung/groß und klein schreibung und zeichensetzungs fehler   bitte dies zu endshculdigen)


----------



## lenon (3. Oktober 2007)

wenn du zum bäcker gehst willst du nicht wenigstens die möglcikeit haben alle brotsorten eizeln zu kaufen 



oder sagen wir es so wieviele wow`ler haben nax besucht oder aq 40 


25% nicht mal die wahrscheinlich


----------



## kogrash (3. Oktober 2007)

naja, du hast ja auch in wow alle brote zur auswahl. nur du kannst nicht ankommen und auf das teuerste brot zeigen und sagen "hey, ich will das und zahle nur ein brötchen". im mmorpg ist nunmal zeit die wichtigste "währung" - wer viel reinsteckt kommt weiter.
dreh es anders: man kann auch nicht ins disneyland rennen wenn man nur 1 stunde zeit hat und dann hinterher motzen das man nicht alles gesehen hat.

btt: ich bin auch von wow umgestiegen und und es wird immer besser. aber ich sehe das genauso wie einige antworten oben: diverse probleme aus anderen mmorgs werden hier auch fast zwangsläufig auftauchen. aber da habe vielleicht etwas aus meiner wow-zeit gelernt. ich schau nun mehr auf den spielspaß und die geschichten - und gerade bei letzteren hat hdro mehr zu bieten denke ich. (dann sind sogar die quests nett. klar tötet man oft x von denen und besorgt y von dem - es kommt drauf an ob man rumrennt und denkt: "ah, noch 2 hiervon und 3 davon abhaken" oder ob man sich ein wenig auf die geschichte einläßt und dann gegen das böse kämpft und bei der versorgung von verbündeten hilft. oder anders: will ich "einen char hochleveln" oder bin ich "teil einer spannenden geschichte")

wenn man sich dann noch etwas frei macht von diesem itemwettlauf im endgame und dem gedanken mit dem char irgendwo "anzukommen" und fertig sein zu können kann man das ganze recht entspannt angehen...


----------



## Eliara Larethian (3. Oktober 2007)

genau so ist es, kann mich da Kogrash nur anschließen.

Um in WoW den gesamten End-Content zu sehen, braucht man auch ein entsprechndes Equip. Und wie bekommt man Equip? Man muss alle Instanzen davor machen, um sich langsam zu verbessern. Und wie kommst du in die ganzen Instanzen? Teils durch Ruf farmen, teils durch Inis im erschwerten Modus machen usw... Dh um die ganzen Inis zu sehen brauchst du massenweise Zeit, und musst dementsprechen ausgerüstet und gebufft sein. Und wenn du dich wirklich gut vorbereitest, dann musst du wiederum farmen gehen, um dir die Buffs und Tränke und Repkosten leisten zu können...
Wie man so schön sagt: Ein Teufelskreis xD


----------



## Ahnnoxx (3. Oktober 2007)

huhu....
ich hab mal HdRo ausprobiert,naja grafik schick....spielerisch wie wow....
aber null bock mehr zu q^^deswegen wenn ich das so lese mit q hier gruppen q da bleib ich doch bei wow..
sonst die gewechselt haben hf&gl in HdRo...
bleibt mehr für mich in wow^^


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (3. Oktober 2007)

naja.. wenn man keine große Raidgilde hat dann sieht man einiges nicht. Ich war auch nie in den 40er Raidinstanzen und spiele auch seit dem 1. Tag WoW - mir das mit den strengen Regeln und DKP zu blöd.


----------



## Dragorius (3. Oktober 2007)

tja ich habe seit der wow beta wow gespielt und war bis auf ne 6 monats pause bis zur hdr beta immer in wow aktiv. als ich hdr beta rauskam war ich richtig scharf aufs testen und in wow war halt die luft raus. nun habe ich vor 4 wochen hdr eingemottet und ziehe für mich persönlich das fazit das hdr zur zeit nix für mich ist. ich finde es ähnelt immer mehr wow. ein paar der argumente hier kann ich gut nachvollziehen muss aber sagen das man in hdr wenn man mal 50 ist eigentlich auch nur am farmen ist. sei es monsterplayer in den ettenöden zu farmen, erze und felle in der isenbinge oder auf der ewigen jagd nach trophäen bzw mittlerweile ja z.b. beryll-splittern zum craften einmaliger rezepte. desweiteren farmt man den ganzen tag lang irgendwelchen tugenden hinterher. stupides gegrinde a´la töte 360 wölfe in den trollhöhen oder noch schlimmen 360 kriecher die irgendwie keinen echten festen guten spot haben nur damit der char 1% besser wird. bei allem steht natürlich kein MUSS sondern nur ein KANN dran. wie gesagt ich war seit der pre order dabei. habe einen wächter, schurken auf 50 und jäger auf 45 gebracht und für vielspieler ist schnell die luft raus. wenn man gemütlicher spielt denke ich das man sehr lange spaß am spiel haben kann. itemlastig finde ich das spiel nun auch nicht aber da sind andere anderer meinung. manche stats auf manchen setteile finde ich fragwürdig und ich sehe keinen echten vorteil von den ganzen items. items die man durch questbelohnungen bekommt sind nicht besser oder schlechte als setteile die vorwiegend in helegrod droppen oder craftet items die von den besten handwerkern vergestellt werden können. 
seit neustem gibts ja nun auch ein rufsystem bei dem man wie in wow stundenlang farmen darf , wenn man will, um den ruf zu pushen und sich dann ein paar neue sachen leisten zu können.
den chinafarmern die einen den ganzen tag nerven wird nun auch in die schuhe gespielt. alle klassensetitems sind nun boe und können im ah verkauft werden. rufitems können im ah verkauft werden. wer also genug gold auf ebay und co kauft kann sich ohne raidpflicht alles was das spiel zu bieten hat kaufen. ich finde manche sachen eben nicht so dolle. ich bin etwas enttäuscht und spiele nun etwas gelangweilt aber konzequent wieder wow. zumindest bis warhammer mal irgendwann erscheint in der hoffnung das mich das spiel fesseln könnte. mit dem nächsten wow addon läufts ja scheinbar wieder wie mit bc. grüne und blaue lvl 80 items die man durch einfache quests ergattern konnte mit gleichwertigen stats wie die mühsam im karazhan erabeitete items. naja scheinbar wird das mit jedem addon so sein. 

egal. 11 uhr ich gehe mal meiner onlinesucht nach.

trotz allem muss ich sagen in hdr ein erstklassiges spiel. es hat mich total in seinen bann gezogen. die story, auch wenn man sie ja eigentlich schon kennt, ist klasse. ein paar bücher sind aber eher mies umgesetzt und viel zu schnell durchgespielt. ansonsten spielt es sich fast wie wow und kein wowler sollte großartige eingewöhnungsschwierigkeiten haben. auf manchen, älteren servern, kann es aber passieren das man sich relativ alleine vorkommt weil alles im 40-50er bereich daddelt und nur wenige , meist auch nur tagsüber am twinken sind. 

es sollte sich einfach jeder der interessiert ist die 7 tage trial runterladen und mal reinschnuppern. zumindest wenn man mal was anderes erleben will als immer nur wow ist man in hdr besser aufgehoben als in manch anderen onlinetitel. ^^

mfg drago


----------



## Deichgraf (3. Oktober 2007)

_hm..._

Ich habe HDRO nur kurz angetestet und musste leider sagen, dass es nichts für mich ist. Sicher, das Spiel sieht schick aus, die Erzählweise der Quests ist einzigartig und das Gruppenspiel macht irrsinnig Laune, aber mich als Rollenspieler fasziniert immer mehr die Seite des Underdogs und das Monstergame ist eine lächerliche Entschuldigung dafür.

Es entzieht sich völlig meinem Verständnis, warum ich nicht den hoffnungslosen Kampf gegen die Mühlen des Schicksals als Goblin, Uruk oder Südländer antreten darf.

Also wieder zurück zum elenden WoW, da ich hier noch mehr Freunde und Kollegen online um mich hab, mit denen es auch ordentlich Spass machen kann zu questen oder Inis zu grinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tabula Rasa fehlt für mich noch das gewisse Etwas, hat aber schon interessante Ansätze und sonst sehe ich momentan keine echte Alternative auf dem Markt.


----------



## MisterX2 (3. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin ganz zu frieden mit Hdro und freue mich jetzt vorallem aufs housing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das git nochmal neuen anreitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde aber wenn die neue WoW erwiterung kommt auch mal wieder 2mon WoW spielen, oder so wie jetzt TR


----------



## Ki1jaeden (3. Oktober 2007)

Also ich kann dir eins sagen wenn du Fantasy magst dann HDR oder wenn du Diablo2 oder Diablo1 Steal lieber magst dann empfehl ich dir Hellgate London kannst sogar auswähln ob du monatlich zahlen willst oder nicht also deine entscheidung


----------



## vikale (3. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Ich hab mir auch schon am überlegt umzusteigen, da es mich auch ankotzt das man nur was erreichen kann wenn man "immer" on is und farmt únd inis macht usw.
Was mich auch angewiedert hat is die Scherbenwelt. Nix mehr los inna alten welt grad nochn paar leutz in OG aber auch nur wegen dem AH.
Naja ich werd jetz warten bis wotlk kommt, mir das anschaun ob WoW wieder in den alten flair reinkommt der mir anfangs so gefallen hat, wenn net mach ich ma auf HdRo weiter.

mfg.vikale


----------



## Galadith (3. Oktober 2007)

jedem das seine, nicht wahr?


----------



## Makku (3. Oktober 2007)

Bin seit ca. 1 Jahr bei WOW und war vorher bei Guild Wars... und genau diese Diskussionen haben wir früher auch geführt. Als GW frisch war, war alles besser, als bei WOW... später sind mehr und mehr Richtung WOW abgewandert, aber genauso viele kamen auch von WOW zu GW... 

Und so ist es halt immer irgendwie: Anfangs ist alles toll, insbesondere die Community-Sprüche sind immer gleich (Die Comm. ist viiiiiel, viiiiel besser) und irgendwann, wenn eine breite Masse ein Spiel spielt, hat man immer irgenwelche Idioten (Die dann imba und 1337 sind)...

Wichtig ist ja in erster Linie, dass die Leute, die Geld für ein Spiel ausgeben, auch Spaß dran haben...

Ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen, HDRO zu spielen... ich liebe das Buch und die Filme... und ich will da nicht durch die Gegend laufen^^...


----------



## Cashman (3. Oktober 2007)

also ich find´s toll seinen char  bei wow wachsen zu sehen .ich habe vor bc auch mit dem gedanken gespielt aufzuhören weil  irgendwie die luft raus war.
ich hab mich dann noch  mit meinem mage  auf lvl 70 gequält und dann zur abwechslung einfach mal  neue chars (schamane lvl64,jägerl lvl 26 ) angefangen.
und siehe da mit dem schamanen kam auch die lust auf wow wieder!!!
ich denke viele spielen einfach nen falschen char,so wie ich anfangs und dann geht natürlich die lust verloren...
zu herr der ringe kann ich nur sagen,mir gefällt das game  überhaupt nicht.habs mal 2 wochen gespielt und war danach echt froh wieder wow zu zocken.

mfg cashman


----------



## Schnetz (3. Oktober 2007)

ich hab wow auch ca. eineinhalb jahre gespielt, mit unerbrechungen, da ich immer wieder "spielspassdurchhänger" hatte, hab also zwischendurch 2 mal so 1-2 monate pause gemacht. bis lvl 60 war alles eigentlich ganz gut, mit einer längeren pause mit lvl 50 ca. oft und gerne gespielt. als bc rauskam hab ich dann, weil ich ja doch auch noch zur schule musste, in zwei wochen auf lvl 70 gespielt.. auch da hats noch recht spass gemacht.. irgendwann wars jedoch rum, vom einen tag auf den andern keine bock mehr gehabt und an den nagel gehängt, bis dahin wusste ich von herr der ringe online auch nichts.
nun gut, ich dachte mir ein neues spiel wäre schön, und hab mich umgehört was denn noch so kommt.. und siehe da: herr der ringe online.
gekauft, kundigen gemacht, dachte der sei dem magier ähnlich.. bis lvl 16 gespielt weils mich brutal angekotzt hat, undynamische steuerung, alles irgendwie zu neu --> aufgehört. als dann buch 10 kam hab ich wieder angefangen, server gewechselt und einen hauptmann angefangen. seitdem bin ich wirlkich zufrieden mit dem spiel, es motiviert mich schon alleine dadurch, dass ich einfach durch die gegend laufen und die landschaft genießen kann. und jetzt, da uns directx 10 erwartet, wird sich dieses erlebnis wohl noch deutlich verbessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin froh gewechselt zu haben, ich denke für mich als klaren gelegenheitsspieler ists einfach schöner in mittelerde als abstrakten kunstwerk namens scherbenwelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mir auch ein abo auf lebenszeit gekauft, da ich denke, dass das spiel in knapp zwei jahren noch nicht fertig sein wird.


----------



## Leigh (3. Oktober 2007)

Cashman schrieb:


> zu herr der ringe kann ich nur sagen,mir gefällt das game  überhaupt nicht.habs mal 2 wochen gespielt und war danach echt froh wieder wow zu zocken.
> 
> mfg cashman


Darum geht es in diesem Thread aber überhaupt nicht, dein Beitrag hätte eher in den "WoW oder HdRo"-Thread gepasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sollten alle *Ex-*WoW'ler ihre Meinung kund tun udn nicht solche, die LotRo nur mal angespielt haben udn dann doch wieder zu WoW gezogen wurden.


----------



## Forentroll (4. Oktober 2007)

Also, ich habe HdRO bis Level 41 gespielt, ab da hats keinen Spaß mehr gemacht. 
Es ist eigentlich ab Level 38 schon pures grinding. Die meisten Klassen bekommen mit Level 38 nämliche ihre letzten Talente, danach sind nur 12 Level in denen man nur questet um 50 zu werden, die epischen Quests abzuschließen oder die 3 epischen Talente zu bekommen. 
Für mich fehlte da die Motiviation und der Sinn, überhaupt 50 zu werden.
Der PvP Modus ist auch für'n Arsch auf deutsch gesagt. Man loggt sich mit einem Monster ein und kämpft gegen die eigenen Leute. Von der Idee vielleicht net schlecht, aber das Monster bekommt man mit 50 und man muss sich die Fähigkeiten erst freischalten. Das heißt am Anfang: killen lassen von Chars < 50 - na ja verkorkst.

Ich habe mich dann doch entschlossen, WoW weiterzuspielen, da HdRO zur Zeit für mich noch kein fertiges Spiel ist.
Außerdem ist viel von WoW abgekupfert und jedes neues MMORPG wird sich wohl an WoW messen müssen, da WoW immernoch "das Beste" ist


----------



## Thug (4. Oktober 2007)

HDRO  ist für die Leute, die bei WoW keine Freunde gefunden haben >_<


----------



## Kalvasflam (4. Oktober 2007)

Pacster schrieb:


> Das wird allen so gehen. Ist die Krankheit des Genres das jedes dieser Spiele erstmal toll ist aber wenn man dann im Endgame steckt und praktisch nichts mehr passiert, ist es schnell passiert. Auf ewiges Rufgefarme und ewig ähnliche Quests wird in HdRO in einem Jahr genauso geschimpft werden wie bei WoW jetzt...und bei UO vor xy-jahren.
> Daher gebe ich auch Null auf diese "HdRO ist toll und WoW ist nur noch öde"-Kommentare....das Spiel ist nämlich noch viel zu neu um das wirklich beurteilen zu können.



Es geht eben nicht allen Spielen so, sondern lediglich den Spielen, die auf schlichtes Leveln und Questen ausgelegt sind. Wenn dann noch kaum PvP bzw. ein schlechtes PvP-System implementiert ist, bleibt in diesen Spielen wirklich nicht mehr viel zu tun, außer Raiden und Ruf zu farmen
. 
Dass es auch anders geht, beweist UO seit 10 Jahren. Ich bezweifele, dass WoW in 8 Jahren von einem ähnlich hohen Prozentsatz von Spielern, die schon seit Beginn dabei waren, immer noch gespielt wird, wie es in UO jetzt schon der Fall ist. 

Und man sollte sich hier einmal vor Augen halten, dass es in UO KEINE Level gibt, KEINE Quests, KEIN Endgame-Content a la Raiden, KEINE Instanzen und auch die Itemgeilheit längst nicht die Ausmaße anderer Spiele hat.

Dass es immer noch Spass macht, und es für mich, der nun schon Jahrelang zockt, immer noch Bereiche gibt, die ich noch nicht kenne, liegt einfach daran, dass das Spiel ungleich komplexer ist als alles was es sonst noch so gibt. Es ist halt im Gegensatz zu WoW zu kein Pimp my Char-Game mit dem Tiefgang einer Pfütze Regen, sondern simuliert eine Welt, wie man sie stimmiger wohl nicht simulieren kann.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (4. Oktober 2007)

Thug schrieb:


> HDRO  ist für die Leute, die bei WoW keine Freunde gefunden haben >_<



...Ich hab genug "Freunde" in WoW, davon viele die auch im RL meine Freunde sind, und spiel trotzdem HdRO.
Wer seine Online-Gefährten als seine Freunde bezeichnet, sollte sich mal überlegen ob ers mit dem spielen net übertreibt...


----------



## Jazzemie (4. Oktober 2007)

Huhu,

ich spiele jetzt seit etwas über zwei Jahren WoW. Aber bei mir war nach BC auch irgendwie die Luft raus. Ich bin nie ein großer Raider gewesen. Mir gefällt dieser Gedanke nicht, mich drei- bis viermal in der Woche stundenlang an irgendwelche Instanzen binden zu müssen. Ich kann und darf in der Zeit nichts anderes machen. Aber nun ja, bis BC raus kam, hatte das ja noch einigermaßen Sinn, wenn man sein Set haben wollte, das gut war, dann ging nunmal kein Weg um die Instanzen, aber mit BC ist das für mich irgendwie noch sinnloser geworden. Bald kommt das neue Addon und alles geht von vorne los. Jetzt werden einige wieder auf Spaß am Spiel etc. hinweisen. Natürlich kann raiden auch Spaß machen, wenn die Leute alle nett sind und es in der Gruppe stimmt, keine Frage. Leider ist es doch so aber meistens nicht. Wieviele Teams habe ich schon erlebt, in denen hemmunglos rumgebrüllt wurde, das ganze Spiel über alles andere gestellt wurde, meistens sind ein, zwei dabei die sich für Gott halten, etc. pp. 

Ich habe zwischendurch auch mal HdRO probiert. Ich fand es nicht schlecht. Aber die Begeisterung wie zum Beginn von WoW ist irgendwie logischerweise nicht die selbe. In den Grundzügen ähnelt es sich eben. Ich finde das Spiel vor allem schön für Leute die sich wie gesagt für die Geschichte interessieren. Ich habe leider die Bücher nicht gelesen, habe also von der Geschichte nicht soviel Ahnung, daher ist es für mich irgendwie uninteressant geworen. Aber grundsätzlich schlecht ist es nicht und auf jeden Fall den Versuch wert. Um mal mit meiner Eitelkeit zu prahlen: Das ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber ich finde fürs Auge was die Rüstung betrifft gibt es in HdRO nicht allzuviel schöne Sachen, was sich aber mittlerweile auch geändert haben kann, da bin ich nicht so auf dem neusten Stand. War aber auch ein Punkt der mich irgendwie gestört hat, die Sachen sahen irgendwie ... schäbig aus^^.

Grüße


----------



## Matjan (4. Oktober 2007)

Wirklich spannende postings hier !

Ich hatte gar nicht geahnt, dass es so viele Leute gibt, die - genau wie ich - immer weniger Spaß an WoW haben bzw hatten. 2 1/2 Jahre hab ich WoW gespielt, drei 70er Chars, eine wirklich nette Gilde, feste Raidtermine, eigentlich alles, was das WoW-Herz begehrt. Und doch war es nachher immer nur dasselbe: Raiden, farmen, raiden, farmen, raiden, farmen.  *gähn*

Als voll berufstätiger casual ist Freizeit ein kostbares Gut. Immer öfter verfluchte ich deshalb den (freiwilligen) Zwang, pünktlich zu Raids (3x die Woche) auf der Matte stehen zu müssen. 

Heimlich, still und leise testete ich Mitte August die 7-Tage-trial von HdRO an. An den ersten beiden Tagen als Waffenmeister auf Server Vanyar hielt sich die Begeisterung noch in Grenzen. Nicht mein Char, zu wenig los auf dem Server. Dann einen zweiten Start auf Server Morthrond als Hauptmann gewagt. Und: Volltreffer! Der Funke sprang über - und genau in dem Augenblick war klar: Bye bye WoW. (Meinen WoW-Account habe ich inzwischen für gutes Geld verkauft.)

Ich genieße es jetzt, mich abends in HdRO einzuklinken und ganz entspannt vor mich hinzuquesten und mit den Leuten meiner Sippe (die ich mir gezielt als casual-Gilde herausgesucht habe) fröhlich zu plaudern. Wahrscheinlich gehöre ich einfach zur idealen HdRO-Zielgruppe: casual-player, begrenztes Zeitbudget, Quest-Liebhaber, PvP-Hasser und keine Lust mehr auf große Inis und Raids. Der Weg ist das Ziel. Spielen just for fun, und nicht just for item. Und genau das bietet mir HdRO, besser als WoW es jemals vermocht hat.

Aber so gelungen HdRO auch ist und so viel Spaß es auch macht: Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch hier alle den höchsten Level haben und überlegen werden: Was nun? Ob der HdRO-endgame-content zu überzeugen vermag, weiß ich noch nicht. Im Prinzip ist es mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt aber auch egal: Ich habe JETZT meinen (großen!) Spaß mit HdRO, allein das zählt. Leute, habt SPASS mit Eurem Spiel. Egal ob WoW, HdRO oder was weiß ich. Und wenn ihr keinen Spaß mehr habt, hört auf damit und sucht Euch etwas anderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (4. Oktober 2007)

Forentroll schrieb:


> Außerdem ist viel von WoW abgekupfert[...]


Bist du dir ganz sicher, dass du bis Lvl 41 gespielt hast? Eigentlich kommen Aussagen wie diese nur von WoW'lern, die von LotRo nur mal gehört haben udn nicht damit umgehen können, dass sie nun endlich einsehen müssen, dass es doch noch andere MMORPGs gibt als WoW. (Ja, es ist mir bewusst, dass es auch vor LotRo Andere gab, aber über die haben die WoW'ler deutlich wneiger geschimpft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
WoW war nicht das Erste, aber trotzdem behaupten plötzlich ständig irgendwelche Leute, Alles sei von WoW abgeschaut. Das kann ich einfach nciht nachvollziehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forentroll (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich schimpfe nicht über Lotro, der TE wollte ja wissen, ob es sich gelohnt hat oder nicht zu Wechseln und wollte verschiedene Eindrücke bekommen.

Vom spielerischen hat es sich jedenfalls für MICH nicht gelohnt, s.o.
Allerdings sind die Kämpfe länger und machen auch mehr Spaß. Und das beste war: Es gibt diese Spinner aus WoW nicht, die mit 12 bis Nachts zocken oder beruflich versagt haben. Das war für mich der stärkste Grund HdRO zu spielen, aber wenns keinen Spaß macht...

Na ja, man sollte es jedenfalls probieren, einfach kaufen und mal 1-2 Monate spielen. Entweder machts Spaß oder halt nicht. Das muss jeder selber rausfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kulunki (4. Oktober 2007)

Leigh schrieb:


> Alles sei von WoW abgeschaut. Das kann ich einfach nciht nachvollziehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ist auch wesentlich schwieriger die 20 oder 30 Produkte aufzuzählen bei den WOW geklaut hat, die sich natürlich auch die anderen Hersteller geklaut haben.. ob nun von WOW oder den Originalprodukten ist doch wirklich nicht wichtig...

Spass solls machen, und das ist das wichtigste.. ist ein Spiel, wies heisst, wies wird, oder wies war... interssiert mich net mehr...

Wenns kein Bock mehr macht was anderes suchen oder anders spielen...

tut mir net weh,weil ich hier schreib und kein WOW gespielt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruss
Kulunki
Barde
Maiar


----------



## Orthwin (5. Oktober 2007)

die neuen WoW-ler wissen nicht mal wo AQ ist

aber zum Thema

Ich selber habe über 2 Jahre WoW gespielt
bei Lotro bin ich seit der Beta dabei und ich muss sagen bis auf ein paar Server probleme (gabs ja auch in WoW) bin ich echt froh gewechselt zu haben.

1. Die Comm. ist erwachsener (keine roxxors usw. bis auf ein paar)
2. ich habe endlich mein RP was ich in WoW nie hatte
3. Ich brauch keine T68478-Sets um in eine Instanz zu gehen


Für Leute die jetzt Imba mit 10k DMG sein wolen oder die besten Items haben wolen, lass die Finger von Lotro

Grüße
Orthwin


----------



## Vetaro (5. Oktober 2007)

Bin aus WoW geflohen, weil die mitspieler einfach scheisse waren ( Mal im ernst. Kein anderes wort trifft so gut darauf zu, ich hab auf der Silbernen Hand und der Todeswache gespielt).   Bei HdrO ist der mangel einfach, dass es nicht *genug* Mitspieler gibt, oft findet sich keine gruppe.
 Ohne den Anspruch, RP zu finden, geht es ganz gut (ist mir da einfach zu verkrampft), die meisten mitspieler auf dem RP-server scheinen ohnehin zu glauben, dass es genügt, "Seid Gegrüßt" zu sagen und dann normal weiterzumachen.

Wenn Wrath kommt, aktivier ich meinen gefrorenen Account wieder, spiele mit meiner (momentan völlig nackigen, weil alles verkauft habenden) jägerin durch den haupt-content und sehe dann weiter, am eigentlichen spielspaß übertrift Wau Lotro aber für mich.

(Noch eine letze Klammer: Ich kann allerdings auch das "Eben mal ganz entspannt sich zeit lassen und alles in ruhe ansehen" nicht nachvollziehen, weil die dinge für mich nicht schöner werden, wenn ich sie mir minutenlang anschaue, und die leute die das eben genannte zitat fallen lassen sind auch die, die dolle spass haben.)

EDIT zu Orthwin: In WoW brauchtest du auch kein Set, um die Instanzen zu spielen, die bei erscheinen des spieles zugänglich waren.
Die neue 10er-instanz mit dem Balrog ist laut Buffed-bericht nur für die aller-supersten unter den 50ern. Ich schliesse daraus aber jetzt einfach mal keine Tendenz.


----------



## maggus (5. Oktober 2007)

Orthwin schrieb:


> 3. Ich brauch keine T68478-Sets um in eine Instanz zu gehen



Man bekommt sogar noch relativ einfach sehr gute Gegenstände, für die man in WoW lange farmen/raiden müsste.


----------



## Smulf (6. Oktober 2007)

also mal ganz ehrlich dieser "schwanzvergleich" hinkt doch sehr ... ob nun WoW oder HdRo bleibt doch jedem selbst überlassen und die geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden.

ich versteh nicht das einige sich da auf die meinung anderer verlassen wollen, anstatt sich einfach die trial zu besorgen und mal paar zu tage testen.

in dem sinn

MfG


----------



## vaiquero (6. Oktober 2007)

also ich bin mit dem release gewechselt.

Ich find erstmal das beide spiele völlig unterschiedlich sind. Mir persönlich gefällt hdro besser, weil
a) die spielwelt mich mehr anspricht,(erwachseneres design, Mittelerde-flair, besser grafik)
b) ich find das sich die klassen sehr gelungen und abwechslungsreich sind, wobei ich find das wow im moment noch mehr vielfallt an skills und spezialisierung hat. hoffe jedoch das hier hdro im laufe der zeit auch noch ne schippe drauflegt)
c)die community is klasse, klar auvch hier gibbet unreife kiddies, aber der gro0teil sind bis jetzt meiner erfahrung nach reife kiddies und erwachsene.
d)ich hab bei hdro eher das gefühl ein rollenspiel zu spielen als wie in wow, wow war für mich immer eher ein action orientieres adventure, bei hdro fühl ich mich in alte dsa, baldurs gate, zeiten zurückversetzt.
e) bis jetzt find ich das turine sich sehr um die community und deren belange kümmert als beispiel das ganze RPler-problem auf belegear.hab auch das gefühl das turbine versucht ein hauch persönlicher zu sein.
f) die geschichten(in for von q usw) die erzählt werden sind teilweise spanend, besonders die epische Questreihe. hdro legt mehr wert auf Story.z.B. sollen mehr Epische Quests eingebaut werden die solo machbar sind ud viel spannung enthalten sollen.
g) es wird mehr wert auf gruppenspiel gelegt
h) regelmäßige content-updates(bis jetzt ca alle 3 monate)
i) items werden nicht als primäre mitivations faktor genutzt

was mir noch nicht gefällt bzw.  was ich hoffe das es noch ausgebaut wird.
1) Ui modifikationmöglichkeiten(dmg-meter, und solche sachen, makros usw usw)
2) bissl mehr skills und trait system noch konsequenter nutzen für individualisierung des charakters , der spielweise
3) ne comic reihe in form von shakes und fidget... ^^


naja am anfang musste ich auch erstmal warm werden mit hdro, da es sich einfach anders angefühlt hat als wow... aber nach ner woche war ich im game, wenn man sich erstmal an das andere system gewöhnt hat(z.B. andere begriffe, attributenamen usw...)

mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein.

also ich würd jeden empfehlen hdro einfach auszuprobieren und auch die verschieden klassen auszuprobieren und dann wwerden se merken obs passt oder nicht.

hoffe es hat geholfen


----------



## DarkSaph (6. Oktober 2007)

Eliara schrieb:


> Aber grad bei HdRO gibt es viele kleine Sippen, wo man leicht Anschluß findet. Und wenn man ab und an im TS quastscht, dann ist man gleich integriert.
> Dagegen bei WoW hast meist die großen Gilden, wo du zwar immer wen hast der mit dir in ne Ini geht oder sonstiges, aber dort kennt man sich nicht wirklich, und man ist nur einer der vielen.



Jo, leider hat manbei WoW oft solche Gilden! Es gibt aber Ausnahmen, wie zB die Gilde Allys gone wild auf Vek'lor. Das war vieleicht ne geile Zeit da drin! Die Gilde hat sich aufgelöst, aber vor kurzer Zeit wieder gegründet, wobei ich da nicht mehr rein geh, da dort nichtmehr die Mitglieder drin sind, die die Gilde zur Gilde gemacht haben so wie ich sie liebte, bis auf den Gildenmeister. Hach, wie ich doch die Iniruns und das Questing zusammen mit Felya, Asirion, Warriar, Xiana, Lionic oder den ganzen anderen Netten da drin vermiss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, leider gibt es bei WoW wirklich nur wenige solcher Gilden, ich bin jetzt wieder in so einer nach der Art immerhin mit 3 meiner Alten AGW-Kameraden. Zum Glück gibt es solche Gilden aber überhaupt, sonst würde WoW kaum Reize für mich besitzen!

@Topic: Ich werd auf jeden Fall nicht umsteigen, dafür hab ich meinen Schami Saphyr einfach zu sehr in mein Herz geschlossen, allerdings hab ichs schon mal mit dem Buffed-Testaccount ne Hobbit-Wächterin gespielt und die ersten Spielstunden fand ich sehr nice! Eventuell werd ich mir auch noch nen HDRO Accont zulegen und dann beie Spiele gleichzeitig spielen.


----------



## Vetaro (7. Oktober 2007)

Wer keine Abschweifungen mag und gerne "btt" schreibt, überspringe diesen Eintrag hier bitte. Dakommt man bei mir nicht drum rum

Ich wollte noch eben was zu Gilden und den Traits in HdRO:SvA  (mit abkürzungen haben die fast so ein schlechtes händchen wie die macher von Playstation Portable-spielen, Ich erinnere nur an ULot sagen.

Gilden, Sippen.   Ich hab mich immer schon sehr dafür interessiert, wenn jemand gerade Mitglieder gesucht hat und habe einfach mal nachgefragt. Die standartantwort auf die Frage, welche qualitäten und besonderheiten die jeweilige Gilde/Sippe den habe, sind:  Wir sind nett, wir sind für Spaß am Spiel und wir machen auch mal was zusammen, gruppen oder auch mal raids und questen.   < die einzelnen punkte in beliebiger Reihenfolge.
Gut, was fällt dabei auf? Kurze bedenkzeit.   .   -   .   -   .  -   . - .  -  .- .- .- .-.-.--. Ding.
Richtig. Kennt ihr irgendwelche Gilden, die sagen "wir sind gegen den spielspaß" oder die eine Regel haben wie "kein Questen mit Gildenmitgliedern"? Also ich nicht! Das heisst, was bleibt an Besonderheiten übrig, die diese sippen haben?  Gar nichts, genau. Stempel drauf, schublade.

Ich kenne nur drei HdR-Sippen (davon hab ich einen namen vergessen), das sind Humpen und Kraut (von denen ich ein Mitglied bin), eine Hobbitsippe und Agar Teryn sowie eine Händler und Handwerker-Sippe, die irgendwelche anderen gründe vorweisen können, warum man eigentlich zu ihnen kommen sollten. In Warcraft kenne ich dafür viel mehr "RP"-Gilden. Wobei ich mich frage, wie viel mehr PvE und nicht-RP sie sein würden, wenn sie das "RP" nicht auf ihre flagge geschrieben hätten. Also in einfachen worten: Fast alle RP-Gilden (zumindest die offenen, ich weiß, dass die guten RPler in WoW sich vor mir verstecken) sind mist. Und die anderen haben keine besonderheiten, aber das hatten wir ja gerade

Und nun wieder ein wenig ontopic: Die Spezialisierung der charaktere in HdR ist mehr als billig. Daran gibt es zwei dinge, die schade sind, nämlich 
1.) Das fällt einem erst viel zu spät auf und
2.) Es wird garantiert nicht mehr geändert.

Die haupt-Tugenden, also Barmherzigkeit und dergleichen, funktionieren nach einem leicht komplizierten system, das ich hier nicht erklären werde, ihr müsst es eben vorher schon kennen. Auf den niedrigen stufen der Tugenden sind die Boni so gering, dass sie völlig egal sind. Ungefähr so egal, als würde man  als Barde (Priester) auf level 10 ohne rüstung rumlaufen. Das problem ist nur, wenn sie auf den hohen stufen sind, sind die Boni zwar leicht bedeutender, aber alle spezialisierten klassen, also fast alle, haben fast genau die gleichen Tugenden. Es läuft nur auf die entscheidung hinaus, ob man sich seinem eigentlichen klassenzweck zuwendet (heilen, tanken) oder ob man eher mehr schaden machen will.
   Es gibt so wenig Rassen-Tugenden, dass eigentlich jeder die selben hat. Heimreise, Verstärkung von Kombo-sorten, Bonus auf ein bestimmtes Attribut, Bonus auf den Umgang mit einer Waffenart, ein paar rassen-spezifische... aber  die gleichen rassen haben fast alle die selben traits mit winzigen änderungen.

Und warum wird das nicht geändert? Weil die entwickler das Gejammer "Waas, ich hab für den einen bonuspunkt auf Mut 800 Elite-Trolle getötet!!" nicht mitmachen wollen würden. Abgesehen davon, dass kaum jemand das system als ein problem ansieht (die richtungsänderungen, die ein einzelner charakter in WoW vornehmen kann, sind ja wirklich enorm, siehe "schattenpriester sind viel zu stark").   Man muss sich halt damit zufrieden geben, dass das Tugend-system nicht dafür gemacht ist, dass man sich total von *dem* kundigen da drüben unterscheidet sondern eigentlich nur ein paar Werte verbessern soll und die chancen erhöhen kann. Mit Talent-ausrichtungen ist es jedenfalls auf gar keinen fall zu vergleichen.



So, und nach diesem sehr langen bla bla nun noch was für smulf ("Ich verstehe nicht, dass einige sich auf die meinungen anderer verlassen wollen"). Also. Wir sind hier in einem Forum. Foren sind dazu da, dass man sich austauscht, und wenn es nur um Glühbirnen geht. Foren sind *nicht* dazu da, dass man einfach Themen ignoriert, weil man ja selber was rausfinden könnte.

Übrigens, es gibt ein Forum für Prokrastinierer, ich frage mich allerdings, wieso es jemals jemand geschafft hat, dort einen Post zu schreiben.


----------



## Artherass (7. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mir mal ein Weilchen HdRO angeschaut. Sicherlich ein nettes Spiel mit guter Grafik, aber ich persönlich bleibe bei WoW. Sicherlich ist es in WoW nervig, den Highend-Content zu raiden, besonders, was die Vorbereitungen angeht, aber der normale Bereich reizt mich eben nicht sonderlich.Ich empfinde die Raids eben als Herausforderung und dort hat HdRO zur Zeit noch nicht allzuviel zu bieten.

Eine SAche noch zu besseren Community: Sicherlich sind jetzt noch viele Leute dabei, die mit HErz und Selle dabei sind, in der Welt aufgehen und freundlich sind. So war es btw am Anfang auf den WoW-Servern auch. Aber mit der Masse an Leuten kommen natürlich viele Störenfriede, das bleibt einfach nicht aus. Genauso wie die Tastache, dass man diese eben deutlich stärker wahrnimmt, als die normalen, netten, freundlichen Spieler. Meiner Meinung nach ist diese Entwiclung auch in HdRO auch nur eine Frage der Zeit bzw. eine Frage der Verbreitung, das hat nichts mit dem Spiel an sich zu tun...


----------



## vaiquero (7. Oktober 2007)

@Vetaro: wenn es um das trait system geht gebe ich dir recht das es im moment opch nicht der bringer ist. jedoch an deiner zukunftsprognose habe ich so meine zweifel:
1) war vor release die aussage der entwickler das das Trait system zur individualisierung da ist.
2)was nicht ist kann ja noch werden. Und ich hoffe das die das im laufe der zeit erweitern. Ich meine das ist ja nciht blizzard die seit jahren Housing oder belagerungswaffen im Alteractal(naja heldenklassen koommen ja jetzt nach jahren) ankündigen und nix passiert ^^.

und auch in wow ist das mit der talentspezialisierung so sein zweischneidiges schwert. ich erriner mch da nur mal an MC-Zeiten, wenn de da als fire in MC rumgerannt bist dann warste beim nächsten mal nicht mehr mit dabei, oder der arcan baum am anfang fast immer mindestens 16 punkte für instant-AE. haben se dann ja auch irgendwann geändert. und auch im moment. wennde tank spielst nützen dir in raid die anderen bäume nicht viel. weil es gibt nun mal für die jeweilige aifgabe bestimmt builds genommen werden. Es gibt dann halt nen build zum farmen, für pvp oder eben Pve. in Hdro ebtfällt das ganze heckmeck. die möglichen spielweisen sind in hdro sozusagen generell da. bzw jede klasse hat seine primär und sekundäraufgabe innerhalb der gruppe.
deshalb ist das auch prinzipiell kein negativ punkt, es ist einfach ein anderes system. finde das ganze talentbaum system von blizzard auch nicht so gut.
Mir hat bis jetzt immernochh das system von Ultima online gut gefallen.
aber nur ums nochmal klarzumachen: nbis jetzt sind die traits noch nicht so ganz das was sie sein sollen. Z.B. das ein waffenmeister durch die richtigen traits tanken kann, das ist noch nicht der fall, und genau solche  sowas wollte Turbine eigentlich durch das system erreichen. aber vllt wollen die das momentan auch noch nicht, damit jeder erstmal die grundverteilung der rollen lernt bevor er innerhalb seiner klasse auch noch andere sachen macht... anja wird werden sehen wohin sich das game noch entwickeln wird.

@Artherass: du sicher recht das die gefahr besteht das sich hdro immer mehr inne mainstream richtung entwickelt, jedoch bedenke das es im moment schon wahrscheinlich ca 800-000 bis 1mio abonennten hat. und das sich da bis jetzt noch nicht soviele eingeschlichen zu haben scheinen, uach berücksichtgst du nicht das hdro ein völlig anderes system(bis jetzt hat).
es legt kein wert auf die Mega.imba.super.items, weshalb das spiel für die ganzen kleinen Egos die zeigen müssen wie gel se FdS gerockt haben nix is.
Könnter mir ja ssagen wasser wollt aber das Posen mit seinem Items und so das ist numal ein teil des spielsystems, sicher nicht für alle. aber es gibt immernoch genug bei dennen das so ist, das ist im moment bei hdro noch nicht der fall. weil einfach allet auf nem schick.aber.normal level ist.
 auch dadurch das man ab ca. lvl 35 im spiel viel abhängiger ist von einem vernünftigen gruppenspiel macht es notwenidig meine sozialen verhaltensweisen bissl zu überprüfen. 
meine erfahrung ist das man imme rwieder mal mit den selben leuten unterwegs ist und wenn man die mal zuflammt kann es natürlich sein das die mit mir nix mehr machen wollen. ^^

naja soviel dazu. ^^

und nochwas, ich fand Wow ist ein tolles spiel und hdro ist auch ein tolles spiel. besser und schlechter gibbet da nicht. sind beides eigentständige produkte. bisher haben sich beide entwickler bemüht ihre games konsequent weiterzuentwickeln. jeder sollte sich einfach selbst ein bild machen von dem games. cya


----------



## Nikolis (7. Oktober 2007)

ich kenne WoW seit dem offiziellen release, und habe es immer mit viel begeisterung gespielt.
um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich WoW damals angefangen, weil ich begeisterter rollenspieler bin. und einige meiner rollenspiel freunde habe ich überredet sich WoW anzuschauen, die das spiel damals auch komplett ich ihren bann gezogen hat! und wir hatten eine tolle gilde gegründet, sogar RL gildentreffen abgehalten, es war echt klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
als dann hdro herauskam, und ich einer der glücklichen war, die die beta mitspielen durften, das war im grunde die erfüllung meiner herr der ringe-fantasy-rp träume  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
meiner gilde mußte ich natürlich irgenwann gestehen, daß ich zu hdro wechseln würde. aber die möglichkeit auf ein lifetime account in DEM fantasy klassiker als mmorpg, das war einfach zu verlockend!

meine gilde blieb bei wow, bis auf 2, denen es genauso ging wie mir. "ich hab hier so viel erreicht", "ich will jetzt nicht alles aufgeben, nachdem ich schon 2 jahre WoW gespielt und geld hineingesteckt habe" waren die argumente bei wow zu bleiben. 
und, ja, konnte ich natürlich nachvollziehen. es ging mir ja genauso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber die schon genannten gegenargumente haben mir den abschied sehr erleichtert. ewiges gefarme bis in die nacht, die teils aggressive pimp-community ect. pp!
bin ich der einzige, der mitten in dem 184567ten instanz run oder beim farmen eingeschlafen, und ne stunde später mit nackenstarre im bürostuhl vorm rechner wieder aufgewacht ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das ende vom lieb war, daß fast die gesamte gilde von WoW zu hdro gewechselt ist, wir eine tolle heimat auf dem deutschen RP server gefunden haben, und eine der gilden der ersten stunde sind.
und mit mit neuerungen wird bei hdro auch nicht gespart! evendim nach einem halben jahr hat mich schon sowas von begeistert! und wie toll die gegend geworden ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und daß nun das versprochene gilden housing schon nach einem 3/4 jahr nach release kommt, erfüllt mein RP-herz mit noch mehr liebe zu diesem spiel!
und ich brauche nur auf die mittelerde-karte zu schauen, um in mir ein bauchkribbeln auszulösen...
wenn ich mir vorstelle, das erste mal in gondor vor minas tirith zu stehen... 
aber genug davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich habe mein spiel gefunden. und ich habe mit meinem ersten charakter gleich einen glücksgriff getan.

und noch ein punkt, bei dem mir die meißten wohl beipflichten werden: 
BITTE BITTE liebes buffed-team... erschafft einen blasc-client auch für hdro! sagt, was die hdro-community dafür tun muß damit das passiert... ich wäre zu allem bereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sprinkets (7. Oktober 2007)

Meine erwartungen haben sich mehr als erfüllt.
Zum einen ist die Comunity viel freundlich und netter als bei WoW, keine selbsternanten Pro-Gamer, die sich so toll fühlen, niemand beleidigt wen, nur weil der nicht DAS Equipt hat. Wenn man mit einer Gruppe unterwegs ist ist da keiner der sagt "BAM! Man mach ich DMG". Es wird auch nicht aufs Equipt geguckt und gesagt "Man, hast du da crap". Außerdem wird kein DMG-Meter gepostet, was auch daran liegt, das es keines gibt, aber selbst wenn, würde es nicht gepostet werden. 
Die Quests machen mehr spaß. Wenn etwas wichtiges passiert, kommt man in eine Instanz und sieht, wie eine ganze Stadt samt Einwohner dem Erdboden gleich gemacht wird. Ähnlich wie bei Guildwars nur nicht dauerhaft instanziert.


----------



## Môrticielle (7. Oktober 2007)

Forentroll schrieb:


> Es gibt diese Spinner aus WoW nicht, die mit 12 bis Nachts zocken oder beruflich versagt haben.


Aber scheinbar haben sich ein paar Trottel zu HdRO verirrt, die mit Standard-Polemik wie dem von dir dargebotenen Satz zwanghaft versuchen, ihre Minderwertigkeitskomplexe durch Abwertung anderer aufzupolieren. Husch, mein Kleiner, zurück zu WoW!


----------



## fergon (7. Oktober 2007)

Also wenn ich mal ehrlich bin muß ich sagen das sich der Kauf nicht wirklich rentiert hat. Da man von WOW schon ne recht gute Steuerung und vor allem ein frei anpassbares Interface gewohnt war (ist), ist HDRO da schon ne riesen Umstellung! Was mich vor allem nervt sind die echt Sauteuren Reitkosten und das man wirklich extremes Glück haben muß um mal ne anständige Gefährtengruppe für ne Ini zu finden (liegt auch viel daran das noch nicht wirklich viel leute LOTRO zocken). Das mit den drei Berufen paralel zueinander (bin Kundiger Zwergen-Wächter der Stufe 50) ist auch nich wirklich gelungen.
Naja alles in allem jedoch ist das Spiel recht gut gelungen für mich aber keine Alternative zu WOW. Hab den Account mittlerweile meinem kleinen Bruder (22) geschenkt, der seine helle freude damit hat! 

Was die Community an geht, ja klar das game is neu, am anfang is noch jeder freundlich und nett,wird auch so bleiben wenn man sich nen bestimmten Gefährtenkreis aufgebaut hat, aber aus meiner WOW erfahrung muß ich die Prognose stellen das das nich lange so bleibt. Leute kommen und gehen,Freaks kommen und Normalos gehn, das ist der Lauf der Dinge und da kann das Spiel so gut sein wie es will. Es wird sich nie was an Murphys Gesetz ändern!

Zu den Kiddys in WOW muß ich auch noch was los werden!
Also meiner Meinung nach gehören alle Onlinegames eh erst ab 16 freigegeben. Kann doch ned sein das Eltern ihre Kiddys Nächtelang zocken lassen, wo simmer denn?


----------



## Vetaro (7. Oktober 2007)

Du hattest zuerst gesagt, es hätte auch seine schlechten seiten, sich spezialisieren zu können in Wow. Oder meintest du, dass es ja eigentlich nicht *soo* viele möglichkeiten gibt?


vaiquero schrieb:


> wennde tank spielst nützen dir in raid die anderen bäume nicht viel. weil es gibt nun mal für die jeweilige aifgabe bestimmt builds genommen werden. Es gibt dann halt nen build zum farmen, für pvp oder eben Pve.


Falls du zweites meinst, haben wir hier den gegenbeweis. Falls du ersteres meinst: Die spezialisierung wird nicht dadurch schlechter, dass man sich auf etwas bestimmtes spezialisiert haben _muss_, um eine bestimmte Gruppenrolle erfüllen zu können.

Ausserdem sagtest du, dass die Entwickler im Vorfeld behaupteten, die Tugenden seien dazu da, dem charakter eine persönliche Note zu geben.
 Um das aber in erstnehmbarem Ausmaß zu erreichen... nun, dazu hat's einfach nicht genug slots, behaupte ich, und mehr als die jetzigen ginge auch nicht. Genau genommen müsste man eine wirklich ernstzunehmende änderung daran vornehmen (egal welcher art) um etwas zu erreichen, was sich mit wow messen könnte (und daran messen lassen können sollte. Wiederhol'n se mal, Meier!)
  Dazu etwas zur "Täusch-Taktik". Das ist das, was sie benutzt haben, damit der ersteindruck möglichst gut ist. Das trifft auf das Tugend-system zu, vor allem aber auf die Intro-Gebiete. In Berichten aus der Beta ist das gut zu merken, da sagen die berichter begeistert, wie toll es ist, dass man die Stadt Archet Vor und Nach dem angriff der Räuber sehen kann, wie sie so zerstört ist. Und welchen eindruck erschafft das? Natürlich: Man glaubt, dass das nachher auch noch so, oder zumindest ähnlich ist. Das gleiche gibt's auch in klein: Die schmiede-NPCs, die eine 10 sekunden lange schmied-animation haben. Davon steht natürlich direkt einer in Archet herrum, und wenn man ihn sieht, glaubt man natürlich, dass das nicht der einzige ist und dass es bestimmt noch viel mehr animierte NPCs gibt, die allem ein wenig mehr Leben einhauchen.  Tja, pech gehabt. Es gibt ansonsten noch eine "reden"-animation, der rest ist eher stark vernachlässigbar. Das nenne ich Täuschen. Sie sagen nicht offen, dass es noch andere animierte NPCs gibt oder dass öfter so dinge wie mit Archet geschehen, aber genau das hofft man doch.

Fergon knapp über mir hat einen beitrag geschrieben, der in der unedittierten version noch leicht töricht klang. *g*  - Dabei wäre sein haupt-argument für die nicht-qualität von HdRO gewesen, dass die Reitkosten so hoch sind. Die sache mit den Gruppen muss ich aber wirklich bestätigen.


----------



## vaiquero (7. Oktober 2007)

@vetaro   also ich mein erstens und ich denke die fülle verschiedenen builds hält sich doch in grenzen, wie gesagt Ultima online hat da ein gutes flexibles system gehabt. hoffe ich erriner mich da jetzt noch richtig dran. also man hatte 900 punkte. durch benutztend er fertigkeiten werden diese auf die benutzten fertigkeiten verteilt. durch nichtbenutztung verliert die fähigkeit wieder an punkten. wobei man fähigkeiten dann auch "locken" konnte so das diese auf demselben wert blieben. glaube es gab auch zusätzlich noch lvl ups(kann mich da aber nicht mehr dran errinnern, zu lang her) man konnte theoretisch nach 2 monaten einfach von schwertmeister umsteigen auf magier indem man halt angefangen hat magie öfter zu benutzten. wie gesagt ich find wow und hdro sind nicht sehr flexibel. Hdro hat in der regel pro klasse zwei aufgaben ne primär und ne sekundär. z.B. ist waffenmeister primär AE-dm  und sekundär DPS, grundlegend hat aber jede klasse seine aufgabe. und mehr nicht. ich denke mit den richtigen traits lässt es sich sehr gut machen das man klassen in ne zweite richtung spielen kann. Z.B. dem waffenmeister zwei oder drei traits spendieren die es im erlauben schilde zu tragen, mobs abzuspotten und mehr aggro aufzubauen, und zack hätteste nen wafffen meister der tank... ich seh da prinzipiell nicht warumd as ein problem sein sollte. mann kann ja den traits entsprechende malus geben so das sie dafür vlllt den dps des WM herabsetzen...achja und wer sagt das man nicht irgendwann noch neue slots bekommt für traits. bedenke das hdro noch ganz am anfang steht... da geht noch einiges... wenn ich dran denke das wow am anfang auch noch sehr unausgereift war.

also das mit dieser täuschungstaktik... naja wenn ich die wahl habe ob die designer an 20-bewegungsanimationen für den schmied arbeiten oder ne spannende epische Questreihe basteln... dann nehm ich letzteres. bis her hab ich den eindruck das turbine hart am spiel arbeitet und erstmal probiert ein gutes grundpaket zu basteln und wennd as fertig ist geht es dran das spiel konsequent zu erweitern.


----------



## Tikume (7. Oktober 2007)

700, bzw 720. Skillpunkte. Skills gehen von 0-100, mit Scroll (seit AOS) auch bis 120.
Level Ups oder level System gibt es nicht (wohlgemerkt auf den offiziellen Servern).

Einige Skills waren auch wesentlich einfacher zu trainieren als andere. Nahkämpfer war was einfaches, daher machte es fast jeder erstmal, auch unsere Magier.
Zaubern kostet in UO Reagenzien, und auch wenn diese theoretisch aufsammelbar herumliegen wäre das eine üble Arbeit gewesen und so kaufte man sie beim NPC oder von anderen Spielern. Nur ohne geld keine Reagenzien und so ging man erst über den Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (7. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe in WoW 8 Monate bis Stufe 51 gebraucht und in HdRO 6 Monate bis Stufe 37 (ok, 5,5 Monate). Bei mir hat es in der Beta einfach gefunkt. Durch Beruf und Familie habe ich selten mehr als 1 Stunde am Stück Zeit, daher bin ich meistens Solo unterwegs. Und bei WoW war es trotz abwechslungsreicher Gebiete und Quests eher immer das selbe. Es zog sich kein roter Faden durch das Spiel. Jedes Gebiet hatte neue Geschichten und nur wenige Questlines zogen durch das ganze Land, hatten dann aber wiederum nichts mit den anderen Quests zu tun.
Bei HdRO sehen sich die Gebiete fast ähnlicher als bei WoW, aber man merkt überall, bei jeder Quest und jedem Monster den roten Faden. Und bei meinem Tempo liefert Turbine sowieso schneller neuen Content als ich ihn spielen kann.


----------



## Vetaro (7. Oktober 2007)

Moment, folgenden ironischen Kommentar kann ich mir nicht verkneifen:
HA HAH, NAP! 6 Monate bis 37!


----------



## FryHerr (8. Oktober 2007)

Hi ihr mal ne Frage ist euch schon aufgefallen das in der Hauptmap also wen man ganz raus Zoomt nur ein drittel bespielbar ist? Das lässt auf noch mind 2 Addons hoffen ! Meine Meinung zum Game währe da auch noch . Ich bin der meinung das Hdro eine sehr gute Kopie von wow ist mit sehr vielen nicht nur Grafischen Verbesserungen .Gameplay sowie  schon erwähnt die Athmosphäre und das ausgesprochene individuelle Skillsystem wo kein Char den anderen ähnelt sind positiv zu bewerten . der einzige Punkt der mich stört das die Emotes ^^ keine Sounduntermalung haben !!! Sonst gefällt es mir im Groben besser als Wow und ist noch sehr ausbaufähig .


----------



## Eliara Larethian (8. Oktober 2007)

FryHerr schrieb:


> Ich bin der meinung das Hdro eine sehr gute Kopie von wow ist...




Vergiss nicht, dass WoW auch großteils nur von anderen Spielen abgekupfert wurde... Also nicht sagen HdRO ist ne Kopie von WoW sondern wenn dann eher: HdRO ist Kopie von WoW ist Kopie von.... usw...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man scheint dass immer wieder zu vergessen, weil viele Leute erst durch WoW MMORPG´s kennengelernt haben, aber nicht wissen, dass es solche Spiele schon lange vorher gegeben hat...


----------



## Exx3 (8. Oktober 2007)

Kobold schrieb:


> Für mich hat es sich gelohnt, da man nicht mehr von Nachtelfenschurken beim Farmen überfallen wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für mich hat es sich gelohnt, da man nicht mehr von Nachtelfenschurken beim Farmen überfallen wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so erstens wenn es dich ankotzt von schurken überfallen zu werden dann geh auf PVE server !
und allgemein meine cih das hdro nur ein abklatsch von wow ist , nur mit dem unterschied das die entwickler die dinge verbessert haben die bei wow ncoh fehlten laso nciht wirklich eine gute leistung so wie ich meine . und das die grafik besser ist ist ja wohl klar alle spiele die ehut zu tage raus kommen haben bessere grafik wie wow also is das kein thema oke?? und ansonsten ich bin eingefeischter wowler  nur ich muss zugeben das das leveln von 50 bis 60 zu schwer gestaltet wurde damals,  von 60 bis 70 geht um eingies schneller jetzt so damit schliese ih meine hdro hasscampanie ab^ nein spass soll doch jeder spielen was er mag oder nur die meinung verreten kann man doch !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarja-Cell (8. Oktober 2007)

Exx3 schrieb:


> Für mich hat es sich gelohnt, da man nicht mehr von Nachtelfenschurken beim Farmen überfallen wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mal wieder Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exx3 (8. Oktober 2007)

Sarja-Cell schrieb:


> Mal wieder Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau so ist es !!! lol kiddy is nnihcts als die warheit  auserdem sagte cih jeder hat siene eigene meinung!!


----------



## Jazzemie (8. Oktober 2007)

Exx3 schrieb:


> Für mich hat es sich gelohnt, da man nicht mehr von Nachtelfenschurken beim Farmen überfallen wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es geht doch nicht um Abklatsch oder nicht, HdRO ist etwas anderes als wow, natürlich spielt man es auch online, natürlich mit Anderen zusammen, natürlich gibt es gewisse Ähnlichkeiten. Aber es gibt auch große Unterschiede. 

Aber irgendwie unterstützt deine Aussage  die allgemein geltende Meinung, dass HdRO ehr das etwas erwachsenere Publikum anspricht. o_O warum nur ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab ja selber HdRO ausprobiert und was mir bis heute absolut positiv in Erinnerung geblieben ist: Es wurde irgendwie fast nie gepöbelt oder gespamt. 
Grüße


----------



## Exx3 (8. Oktober 2007)

Jazzemie schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht um Abklatsch oder nicht, HdRO ist etwas anderes als wow, natürlich spielt man es auch online, natürlich mit Anderen zusammen, natürlich gibt es gewisse Ähnlichkeiten. Aber es gibt auch große Unterschiede.
> 
> Aber irgendwie unterstützt deine Aussage  die allgemein geltende Meinung, dass HdRO ehr das etwas erwachsenere Publikum anspricht. o_O warum nur ?
> 
> ...


bei deinem letzten punkt muss ich dir recht geben die ganzen klein kinder in wow die gnome oder anchtelfen spielen weil die ja so niedlich sind und ahste ne gesehen denken die sind die dicksten und hben immer die große klappe ok es gibt auhc ander spielr die so sind  und das kotz mcih auch an   vorallem die gamer die nie helfen und dann wenn sie ein twink haben  die wolen dann slebr hilfe wenn die aber kein bekomen dann meckern sie aus dem grund kotz mcih wow an aber vom spiel aufbau etc  gefällt es mir sher da cih auch die bücher gelesen habe  also wen ndu sagst das hdro ncoh höflich ist dann warte aml  ncoh 1- 2 jahre dann hast du auch die high level spetzies die keine hilfe merh brauchen die sind dann genau so frech


----------



## Eliara Larethian (8. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hoff nur dass auch nie comments wie "ey Kiddie" usw *zu Exx3 schiel*   oder diese besch******* Cuck Norris-Witze kommen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exx3 (8. Oktober 2007)

Eliara schrieb:


> Also ich hoff nur dass auch nie comments wie "ey Kiddie" usw *zu Exx3 schiel*   oder diese besch******* Cuck Norris-Witze kommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bleib mal ganz ruhig ich wollte nciht aggro rüber kommen tut mir echt sry oke und kennst du eigentlich chuck norris??? was is der unterschied zwischen ihm und gott ?? GOTT KENNT GNADE^^ lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nein im ernst ich wollte nciht unhöflich sein

MFG Exx3 denn die welt liegt uns zu füßen


----------



## Sarja-Cell (8. Oktober 2007)

Exx3 schrieb:


> bei deinem letzten punkt muss ich dir recht geben die ganzen klein kinder in wow die gnome oder anchtelfen spielen weil die ja so niedlich sind und ahste ne gesehen denken die sind die dicksten und hben immer die große klappe ok es gibt auhc ander spielr die so sind  und das kotz mcih auch an   vorallem die gamer die nie helfen und dann wenn sie ein twink haben  die wolen dann slebr hilfe wenn die aber kein bekomen dann meckern sie aus dem grund kotz mcih wow an aber vom spiel aufbau etc  gefällt es mir sher da cih auch die bücher gelesen habe  also wen ndu sagst das hdro ncoh höflich ist dann warte aml  ncoh 1- 2 jahre dann hast du auch die high level spetzies die keine hilfe merh brauchen die sind dann genau so frech




Kann es mir nicht verkneifen aber das da oben zu lesen... ist anstrengend!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (8. Oktober 2007)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Moment, folgenden ironischen Kommentar kann ich mir nicht verkneifen:
> HA HAH, NAP! 6 Monate bis 37!


Ich wechsel sofort wieder zurück zu Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da werde ich von der Community noch verstanden.


----------



## vaiquero (8. Oktober 2007)

hmm also immer diese ewige, "hdro ist nen wow-clon " diskussion... alsowenn wa so anfangen dann hat wow, hdr mehr zu verdanken, denn bitte vergesst nicht das tolkien den siegeszug der fantasyliteratur und somit grundlage der meisten spiele im fantasy bereich darstellt. ungefähr so wie Blues die grundlage jeglicher moderner musik darstellt. achja und die meisten spielmechaniken hat wo übrigens bei Everquest und ultima online geklaut. Das rad neu erfunden hat blizard absolut nicht, die  haben es nur massentauglich gemacht. ^^  achja vergleicht mal das warhammer universum mit warcraft... also wer hat da jetzt nochmal geklaut. ^^  oder starcraft und warhammer 40k ^^

Und naja wie auch in der musik zählt das motto:"besser gut geklaut als schlecht selbst gemacht" ^^


----------



## Vráccas.Drachmondis (9. Oktober 2007)

Also mein wechsel zu lotro war total positiv endlich mal wieder rp vom feinsten und das spiel macht mega fun 

klar es ist neu und hatt deswegen auch nen reiz aber ich muss sagen das ich nicht so positiv überrascht war als ich damals mit wow angefangen hab wie bei lotro !

ob es wirklich hält was es anfänglich verspricht wird die zeit zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps.

wer rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie gerne behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topsecret (9. Oktober 2007)

Forentroll schrieb:


> Ich habe mich dann doch entschlossen, WoW weiterzuspielen, da HdRO zur Zeit für mich noch kein fertiges Spiel ist.
> Außerdem ist viel von WoW abgekupfert und jedes neues MMORPG wird sich wohl an WoW messen müssen, da WoW immernoch "das Beste" ist



So so WoW dass beste Spiel, und HdRO kupfert bei WoW ab, du hast doch mal null Plan von den MMORPGs oder ??!!

Wenn ich mir WoW anschaue muss ich immer feststellen, dass sehr viele Erneuerungen mir von DAoC sehr bekannt vorkommen, und dass habe ich schon vor 5 Jahren gespielt, da war von WoW noch gar nicht die Rede.
Als kleines Beispiel die Belagerungswaffen im PvP, alles alte Kamellen gibts bei DAoC solange ich denken kann.
Spiel mal die 14 Tage Trial von Dark Age of Camelot und überlege dir dann wer wo was abgekupfert hat, bevor du behauptest HdRO würde WoW abkupfern, dem ist nämlich nicht so.

So long


----------



## fergon (9. Oktober 2007)

Was ich an lotro schade finde ist das 90% der lodro spieler nicht mal die Triologie gelesen haben und hdr nur von den Filmen kennen.Wobei die restlichen 10% noch nie was vom Kleinen Hobbit, dem Silmarilion oder vom Roverandom gehört haben. Das hdr universum ist riesen groß aber leider durch die tatsache das es eben eine buchvorlage ist auch sehr begrenzt. Ich habe/hatte mir das spiel eigentlich nur gekauft aus dem grund die wirklich vielen geschöpfe und orte tolkiens zu erleben, aber mal ehrlich, von der seite her hätte mehr gehen müßen.Das zocken ist schön aber der wie nen paar beiträge weiter oben "rote faden" geht mir tierisch auf die nerven, nie hat man was wirklich fertig, von einem eck ins andere,mann das muß wirkich auch anderst gehen. Zur spieltechnik muß ich noch was loswerden! LOTRO ist im april 2007 gestartet, wow 2004! Zwischen diesen jahren liegen emense soft und hardware fortschritte, deshalb,wie ja wohl jedem einleuchten sollte, ist lotro natürlich grafisch besser.So wow ist natürlich nen abklatsch vieler vorhergegangener onlinespiele wie Neverwinter Nights,Dark Sun,Meridian 59,Ultima Online,Die 4. Offenbarung und Diabolo 2.Mein erstes `96 Dark Sun per 14.4k Modem ,dann Ultima,... und erst mit wow kam das onlinespielen wirklich in mode! also fakt, ohne wow kein lodro. so isses nun mal und da wird keiner was dran ändern können.wem welches spiel lieber ist, ist die sache des einzelnen, wenns nach mir ginge könnten wir alle zusammen wowler und lordler Diabolo 2 spielen. Freiheit für MMORPGamer


sorry im vorraus schonmal irgend wie sind die hunde mit mir durchgegangen aber löschen tu ichs deshalb nemme.

bis denn bei Diabolo 2


----------



## Aurengur (10. Oktober 2007)

Der größte Unterschied, den ich feststellen konnte zu anderen MMORPG's ist, dass es bei HDRO keine Magische Damageklasse im eigentlichen Sinn gibt. Steuerung ist klarerweise ähnlich den Vorgängern der MMORPG-Szene, aber wie will man es denn auch anders machen...

Grafisch klar ein hingucker, und klaererweise, wie zuvor erwähnt auch aufgrund der neuheit des Spiels und bis dato stattgefundenen Entwicklungen.

Fakt ist:
HDRO hat von vielen Vorgängern abgekupfert.

Fakt 2 ist:
Das hat WoW auch getan...

Ob sich der Umstieg gelohnt hat, kann nur jeder für sich beantworten, und das ist gut so, denn jeder empfindet ein Spiel anders. Wärhend die einen schon als Grundvoraussetzung sehen alle Werke, die über Mittelerde erschienen sind, gelesen zu haben, denke ich persönlich schon, dass wir das der Freiheit des Spielers selbst überlassen sollten. 

Bücher und Filme gesehen zu haben ist zwar ein n1 2 have, aber es ist doch nicht erforderlich, da einem das Spiel durchaus einen guten einblick auch für Neulinge gewährt. 

Weiters unternimmt Codemasters wirklich viel, damit das Game verbessert wird. Wenn ich mir die Patches mal ansehe, was da mittlerweile alles gekommen ist, und wie positiv die änderungen warne, kann ich nur sagen... ohhh Mann... ihr tut was für euer Geld^^

Vergleihe ich es mit meiner Zeit bei WoW hat sich da bis dato nach meinem Empfinden nicht so viel ereignet, wie in HDRO (Buch 11 eingerechnet).

Die Community:
Noch sind wir vor dem Flamen gefeit, doch vergesst nicht, dass es in den Anfangszeiten von WoW ebenso wenig geflame gab. Das Spiel entwickelt sich noch, und ich gehe davon aus, dass dieser Effekt auch irgendwann mal HDRO heimsuchen wird. 
Das Nerfigste, das mir auffil ist das Goldwhispern, welches zwar nicht extrem störend ist, dennoch aber für unmut sorgt. Dieses Whisper hatte ich bei WoW nicht so häufig, wie bei HDRO.

Und das Thema Housing bei WoW war damals ein Gedankengang von Blizzard, den sie der Community mitgeteilt haben. Wenn ich den Thread noch finde poste ich ihn auch gerne... Dort stand nie, dass es fix zum Housing bei WoW kommen wird, denn eher, dass man sich mit dem Gedanken des Housings beschäftigt hat, und dass noch weitere Informationen folgen werden. Ok, Informationen folgten zwar keine, doch es wurde auch nie klar gesagt, dass das Housing kommen wird. 

Wie bereits gesagt. Das Eigenempfinden ist hier der Maßstab für die Frage:

Hat es sich gelohnt, oder nicht...


----------



## Numara (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich spiel seit 2 Wochen lotro aber ich find wow besser. Hab lotro 3 Tage Beta gespielt und dann nimmer angerührt. 
Jetzt bin ich in wow 70 und hab keinen großen Bock auf Raids, deswegen lotro gekauft.
Die Grafik in lotro find ich stellenweise Grotte, Landschafttexturen wo man meinen könne das sei eher ein Kotzfleck. Aber teilweise gibts auch schöne Stellen im Spiel. Bree ist so eine.

Was hingegen ganz toll ist, sind die Kämpfe. Hab nen Waffenmeister und da kannste mal richtig Combos raushauen. Da machts nur noch Zack Bämm Klatsch und Boing!!!! Sehr gelungen wie ich finde. 

Aber lotro werd ich auf jeden fall weiterspielen weil es gibt dort einiges zu tun, auch wenns nur im tänzendeln Pony abhängen ist und Butterblumes Bestes zu saufen. 

Aber so ne Langzeitmotiviation wie bei wow komt bei mir bestimmt net. WoW ist einfach der Maßstab für mich.


----------



## aengaron (10. Oktober 2007)

> Darum geht es in diesem Thread aber überhaupt nicht, dein Beitrag hätte eher in den "WoW oder HdRo"-Thread gepasst.
> Hier sollten alle Ex-WoW'ler ihre Meinung kund tun udn nicht solche, die LotRo nur mal angespielt haben udn dann doch wieder zu WoW gezogen wurden.


Für mich der lächerlichste Absatz des ganzen Threads. Wenn ich so einen Thread habe muss ich einfach mal mit Cons rechnen. Nur weil sich einige Spieler letztenendes gg. HdRO entschieden haben, können Sie ja wohl hre Meinung sagen.

Ich habe auch mal ne Zeit lang HdRO gezockt, mich aber letzten Endes für WoW entschieden. habe HdRO aber noch auf der Platte, falls mir mal nachentspannten soccen ist^^

+ HdRO

...freundliche Community
...schönes Questdesign

-HdRO

...ich find die Communtity träge (Kommste heute nich komste morgen)...nicht mein Fall
...die Grafik fand ich zwar anfangs wirklich Hammer, ist aber für mich aber anstrengender und steril (nach dem ersten BOAH)
...das Itemfieber packt mich net (obwohl ich RP eigentlich cool finde, für mich ein Faktor)

Das sich hier viele über die WoW-Community beschweren kann ich auch net ganz nachvollziehen. Sicherlich gibt es in WoW nervige Kiddies, Oberimba-Gamer und Handelschannel-Spammer. Aber ich finde damit kann man leben. Man kann diese ja ignorieren. Mi einer halbewegs erwachsenen Gilde (und damit meine ich nicht in allen Fällen das Alter) kann man prima WoW erkunden und auch außerhalb von Raids ne Menge Fun haben (auch wenn ich gerne raide). Wenn ei Char derweil durch is oder man net voran kommt, twinkt man halt mit seinen Gildies mal aus ner anderen Spielperspektive (mein Twink is Mage, mein Pala Main). Dann hat man gleich ne andere Spielerfahrung. Oder man wechselt mal die Fraktion. Zugegebenermaßen würde ich das nur mit meinen Gildenkollegen zusammen machen wollen^^


und an die Leute die ständig nach einem Blasc-Profiler für HdRO fragen: Das solltet ihr glaube ich mit Codemasters klären, soweit ich weiß liegt das Nichtvorhandensein eines solchen an der fehlenden Schnittstelle im Game und nicht am buffed.de - Team.

Viel Spaß euch allen beim Daddeln (was ihr auch immer zockt)

Aengaron im Dienste des Lichts


----------



## Otakulos (10. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hab fast ein Jahr WoW gespielt und muss sagen mit BC ist bei mir der Spielspass bergabgegangen. Als sich dan noch die Ausrichtung meiner Gilde geändert hat hab ich nen Schlußstrich gezogen und hab meinen WoW Acount gekündigt. Danach bin ich etwas in der Welt der MMORPG´s rumgewandert (Giuld Wars angetestet, Ragnarök gespielt).. Dan kamm das Buffed.de Magazin und mit ihm HDRO ich bin seid meinem ersten schritt in Mittelerde davon begeistert. Ich habe erst eine Elben Bardin angefangen weil der Barde von der Spielweise meiner alten WoW Klasse noch am nächsten kommt nur wollte der Funke nicht überspringen. Naja jetzt bin ich ein Zwergen Waffenmeister und finde es super.

So mal zu einigen äußerungen hier.
Ich weis ja nicht wie lange diejenigen nen Waffenmeister gespielt haben aber wohl nicht lange genug sonst würden sie nicht sagen das er keine Tugenden hat die die Agro erhöhen das er keine Fähigkeit hat zum Abspotten und (das fande ich am witzigsten) das er keine Schilde tragen kann. Den der Waffenmeister hat die wahl bei seinen Klassentugenden ob er welche mit erhöhung des Schadens nimmt oder eben welche mit erhöhung der Agro. Leichte schilde kann er sowieso Tragen und für Schwere hat er eine Klassen Tugend die er durch ne Quest bekommt, vom Befehlsruf des Waffenmeisters scheinen einige ja auch noch nix gehört zu haben.
Gut einige mögen jetzt meinen ok beim Waffenmeister ist sowa möglich denen kan ich nur sagen ich kenne auch nen Wächter der Offensiv gespielt wird und der geht richtig ab. Also mein Fazit ist das das Talent system durchaus eindeutige Variationen in der Spielweise zuläst nur muss man sich diese Talente halt erst erarbeiten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Otakulos Brasshathol


----------



## dresnar (10. Oktober 2007)

hi leute allso ich finde der umstieg hat sich für mich nicht gelohnt es hat zwar geile grafik aber ich will geile rüstis haben sogar mit lvl 50 sehnen rüstis noch fast so aus wie von nem lvl 6er ich finde hdro irgendwie langweilig hehe WoW ist einfach viel geiler!!!!! hdro hat nur grafik der rest ist scheisse und musik machen ist auch geil aber nur das!


----------



## treecat (10. Oktober 2007)

@ dresnar

Setzen, Deutsch 6!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Otakulos

Auch du, mein Sohn Brutalus ...?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe WoW zwar nur knapp ein halbes Jahr gespielt (und JA, ES MACHT SÜCHTIG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber auch dann war auf einmal der Spaß weg, was primär an der immer mehr im Niveau sinkenden Community und den immergleichen langweiligen Spielinhalten lag. Aber eine Weile kann WoW schon begeistern; wie man es aber 2 Jahre und mehr spielen kann ...? Naja, mein Account liegt auf Eis; evtl. bekomme ich ja mal irgendwann wieder Lust, reinzugucken.

Habe auch mit der BUFFED-DVD und dem 7-Tage-Trial mal bei LOTRO reingeschnuppert und war zuerst überhaupt nicht begeistert. Viele Sachen, die man von WoW kennt, waren nicht da, die Grafik war grausig, mein Schurke eine echte Katastrophe, das Kampfinterface manchmal zum schreien, das Startgebiet der Menschen nur öde. 
Man merkt dem Spiel doch an, dass es noch nicht ganz "fertig" ist; aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war WoW am Anfang auch alles andere als perfekt?

Habe mich dann mal reingefuchst, die Grafikeinstellungen optimiert, einen Captain angefangen, und !voilla!, nachdem man mal etwas weiter gekommen war, fing es an, mir doch Spaß zu machen. Habe mir für 35,- bei den "billigen Säuen" die Vollversion geholt und genieße dem Gratismonat. 

Die Grafik und der Soundtrack sind teilweise wirklich atemberaubend; wenn man auf dem Weatherdrop steht, weite Sicht rundum und hinten am Horiziont die Sonne untergeht ist das schon beeindruckend. 

Die Community ist auch nett (bis jetzt) und man bekommt schnell Hilfe und Tips, wenn man fragt. Noch kein "Radio Breeland" und dauerndes Gebettel und/oder Gespamme. Gold-Spammer sind (natürlich) auch schon da, aber längst nicht so nervig wie z.B. in OG. Und es scheint auch weniger "nervige Kiddies" zu geben; die Community wirkt doch "erwachsener". 

Alles in allem macht mir LOTRO viel Spaß; aber man merkt dem Spiel doch an, daß es noch "reifen" muß. Viele Sachen sind sperriger und weniger gut gelöst als bei WOW, aber das kann man ja noch ändern.


----------



## BigKahoona (10. Oktober 2007)

vaiquero schrieb:


> hmm also immer diese ewige, "hdro ist nen wow-clon " diskussion... alsowenn wa so anfangen dann hat wow, hdr mehr zu verdanken, denn bitte vergesst nicht das tolkien den siegeszug der fantasyliteratur und somit grundlage der meisten spiele im fantasy bereich darstellt. ungefähr so wie Blues die grundlage jeglicher moderner musik darstellt. achja und die meisten spielmechaniken hat wo übrigens bei Everquest und ultima online geklaut. Das rad neu erfunden hat blizard absolut nicht, die  haben es nur massentauglich gemacht. ^^  achja vergleicht mal das warhammer universum mit warcraft... also wer hat da jetzt nochmal geklaut. ^^  oder starcraft und warhammer 40k ^^
> 
> Und naja wie auch in der musik zählt das motto:"besser gut geklaut als schlecht selbst gemacht" ^^



Aloha!

Was hat denn Starcraft mit Warhammer 40K zu tun?
Kann mich bei Starcraft nicht an einen größenwahnsinnigen, unsterblichen Imperator erinnern, noch an genetische "Über"-Menschen, Hexenjäger und Haßprediger, auch gabs da nirgends "Chaos-Gods-in-Outer-Space", inclusive ihrer stachel- und hörnerbewehrten Caosritter (ähm ... sorry meine natürlich Chaosmarines).
Und von den ins Weltall verirrten Elfen, Zwergen (gut die gibts nun nicht mehr bei WH 40k) und Orks mal ganz zu schweigen.
Ich mag Warhammer ja nicht madig machen, aber alles was ich im Fantasy irgendwie stimmig fand, war in der SF Variante unglaublich fehl am Platz. Aber das nur so am Rande.

Ich spiele selbst HdRO nicht und will mir daher auch gar kein Urteil über das Spiel anmaßen, wem es gefällt der sollte es auch spielen, immerhin sollte ein Spiel hauptsächlich Spaß machen (ansonst sollte man seine Prioritäten überdenken).
Das mit den Communities sehe ich ähnlich wie viele meiner Vorredner; es ist möglich, daß HdRO nicht so viele "Problemfälle" anlockt wie WOW, aber nicht ausgeschlossen, dafür ist es einfach noch nicht lange genug draußen.
Ich selbst habe bei WOW auf RP-PVE-Servern bisher fast nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht und kann daher das Gezeter nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Die Leute die einen wirklich und mit absicht nerven kann man ignorieren und wenn man hilfsbereit und freundlich ist findet man leicht Gleichgesinnte. 
Was ich so zur Spielwelt gehört habe überzeugt mich nicht, da viele davon berichten, daß der Rollenspiel-anspruch bei HdRO besser ist (Gespräche / Quests / Einbettung in die Metastory). Diese Aspekte behalte ich als begeisterter Rollenspieler dem echten RP vor, da mir eine noch so gute "Quest" nicht die Möglichkeiten eines echten Rollenspiels bieten wird (auch Baldurs Gate nicht, so gern ich es hatte). Bei WOW reitz mich die Taktik und Strategie komponente, die Tatsache, daß 5 oder 25 Leute zusammen funktionieren müssen um einen bestimmten Gegner zu Fall zu bringen.
Wie ist das bei HdRO? Gibt es da ähnliche Spielmöglichkeiten?
Würde mich einfach mal interessieren.

In diesem Sinne, wünsch ich allen noch viel Spaß


----------



## Evíga (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin auch auch gewechselt und zwar von WoW-PvE zu LotR:O-RP und bin letztendlich nur noch froh.
Das Klima in HdR find ich viel besser und das Spiel macht allgemein einfach mehr Spaß, v.a., weil ich selbst Tolkien-Fan bin.
Vor allem lass ich mir - RP sei dank - viel mehr Zeit beim leveln, das Spielen wird so viel entspannter. Vor allem wegen noch magerem Endgamecontent muss ich auch gar nich schnell leveln um früh möglichst weit oben zu sein.

Außerdem ist es für mich als RL-Musiker einfach Klasse, als Barde meine Verbünteten mit Musik zu heilen und das /musik-System ist göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (10. Oktober 2007)

@Bigkhaboona
Jup, inis gibts auch bei HDRO 6Mann ist Gruppe 24 Mann ist Raid (momentan)


----------



## Nightwraith (10. Oktober 2007)

Kobold schrieb:


> Für mich hat es sich gelohnt, da man nicht mehr von Nachtelfenschurken beim Farmen überfallen wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## BigKahoona (10. Oktober 2007)

Aurengur schrieb:


> @Bigkhaboona
> Jup, inis gibts auch bei HDRO 6Mann ist Gruppe 24 Mann ist Raid (momentan)



Danke für die schnelle Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn sie auch entsprechend herrausvordernd sind ist das ja mal ne wirklich coole Sache.

Noch viel Spaß


----------



## Vetaro (10. Oktober 2007)

boah, die beiträge auf der seite vor dieser hier hab ich fast alle ab einem bestimmten teil nicht mehr gelesen. Ich will es nicht mehr hören. Ich will es nicht mehr hören! "Es ist von WoW abgekupfert." Ich will auch keine erklärungen mehr hören, warum es *nicht* von WoW abgekupfert ist! Warum gibt es in foren keine Ignore-funktion, bei der man einfach alle beiträge von leuten, die das behaupten, ausblenden kann!

Der Thread ist übrigens über bisherige Erfahrungen, wenn man also sagt "jaa, aber später", zum beispiel "jaa, aber später ist HdRO auch mit vollidioten voll" ist das praktisch schon am thema vorbei *g*
Wo wir schon wieder beim abschweifen sind, Starcraft und W40k:
Zerg - Tyraniden (Hormaganten, Symbionten)
Spacemarines haben eine deutliche ähnlichkeit mit den menschen-standartsoldaten.

Und das genügt doch schon, es ist eine deutliche ähnlichkeit (übrigens, aufgefallen? Ich habe es geschafft, das zu sagen, ohne zu *schätzen*, wer zuerst da war).

Und nun mal zu HdrO-RP.
Jeder Spieler sagt "Grüße" (ausser mir, ich sage Hallo). Acht von Neun spielern sind nicht bereit, danach noch irgend etwas weiteres RPiges zu sagen (in gruppen für missionen, möchte ich betonen, vielleicht sind die wie ich ausserhalb von kämpfen RP-williger). Das ist die neue version von Seid-Gegrüßt-RP (hab ich erfunden, das ist RP, welches sich auf diese beiden worte und gelegentliches "ihr" statt "du" beschränkt, in den besten fällen kommt im selben satz auch noch ein "lol" oder "pullen" vor).
 Und das RP das man findet ist recht... naja, verkrampft. Wie in WoW. "Bitte im OOC mit sowas weitermachen" "Wie bitte? Was soll dieses Loot sein, von dem ihr redet?" - und wenn man mal willige spieler findet, machen die meistens einen satz in /me und erwarten, dass man darauf was ordentliches schreibt. Ich gebe aber zu, ich gehöre zu den wirklich anspruchsvollen Rollenspielern, normalerweise würde ich mich mit "so gesocks", dass weniger als nen paragraphen schreibt gar nicht abgeben (hö-hö).


----------



## treecat (10. Oktober 2007)

@ Eviga

Stimmt, das mit der Musik ist klasse. 

Gestern hatte ich (auf Vanyar) in Bree 2 getroffen, die es wirklich drauf hatten; ein paar Tage vorher war in Schlucht auch ein Barde, der supertoll spielen konnte. Konnten mir auch Tips geben, wie man das hinbekommt, mehrstimmig zu spielen. 

War schon lustig: da stehen 20 Spieler im AH in Bree und hören gespannt einem Barden zu; sowas kenn ich von Wow nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Bigkahoona

Die dicken Raid-Inis habe ich zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber die Gruppen-Quest-Inis mit bis zu 6 Leuten (z.B. das grosse Hügelgrab) machen auch Laune. Vor allem: es gibt keine wirklich "unnütze" Klasse, und die Gruppe muss zusammen spielen, sonst wird das nix.


----------



## Falloutboy (10. Oktober 2007)

Also an alle die meinen HdRO wäre so toll, kann ich garnicht zustimmen.
Ich bin mit grossen Erwartungen an dieses Spiel gegangen,weil WoW mich komplett gelangweilt hat.
Aber dass das Spiel  nicht mal n Filmlizenz hat is echt lächerlich. und ich kann nur sagen die insen in hdro sind der letzte shit.
MfG Falloutboy


----------



## Sempai02 (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin von LotRO eher enttäuscht. Auch wenn man mich steinigen mag, aber mich spricht weder die Grafik an, die Klassen sind auch langweilig und es ist mir eindeutig in höheren Leveln zuviell Gruppenpflicht – jaja,ich weiß, MMOG sollte man in Gruppen spielen, blablabla. Das einzige interessante ist die Questdichte, nur wenn 0 Atmosphäre aufkommt, dann taugt ein Spiel für mich nicht. Wenn ich WoW starte, langweil ich mich zwar momentan eher die letzten Abotage rum, aber selbst das macht mehr Spaß als in der sterilen LotRO-Welt langweilige Klassen zu spielen.

Mein Fazit: LotRO mag das richtige Spiel für echte Rpler und Fans des Gruppenzwangs sein, aber Halb-Rpler oder Levler, die gerne mal 1-2 Level am Abend locker durchgehen, sind bei WoW immer noch besser aufgehoben. Meine nächste Hoffnung heißt Hellgate-London

PS: Ach ja, wer einen Account mit Spielzeit bis Anfang Dezember braucht, ich hab so was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## BigKahoona (10. Oktober 2007)

Vetaro schrieb:


> boah, die beiträge auf der seite vor dieser hier hab ich fast alle ab einem bestimmten teil nicht mehr gelesen. Ich will es nicht mehr hören. Ich will es nicht mehr hören! "Es ist von WoW abgekupfert." Ich will auch keine erklärungen mehr hören, warum es *nicht* von WoW abgekupfert ist! Warum gibt es in foren keine Ignore-funktion, bei der man einfach alle beiträge von leuten, die das behaupten, ausblenden kann!
> 
> Der Thread ist übrigens über bisherige Erfahrungen, wenn man also sagt "jaa, aber später", zum beispiel "jaa, aber später ist HdRO auch mit vollidioten voll" ist das praktisch schon am thema vorbei *g*
> Wo wir schon wieder beim abschweifen sind, Starcraft und W40k:
> ...




Sorry, wenn diese Antwort an dem eigentlichen Thema des Thread vorbeigeht,  ich hoffe ihr könnt es verschmerzen (ist halt eine direkte Antwort):

Aloha!

Nicht gleich an die Decke gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenns langweilt einfach mal queerlesen, das ist fast so was wie "Ignore" (nur mit nem Rettungsanker, falls doch Infos drin versteckt sind).

Tut mir ja schrecklich leid aber bei dem WH40K / Spacecraft Vergleich kann ich die Vorderpfoten nicht still halten.
Marines sehen aus wie menschliche Standartsoldaten ... hmmm, ja stimmt die meisten Menschen sehen sich - verglichen mit Drachen, Autos und Maulwürfen - eher ähnlich. Aber bis auf die grobe Ähnlichkeit kann ich sonst nix Gleiches entdecken, oder habe ich den schwertschwingende Sergant oder den Capitain mit der E-Faust bei Starcraft übersehen? Das sich Laser/Bolter und Flammenwerfer nicht so arg unterscheiden liegt vielleicht daran, daß das sowas wie "militärische Alltagsgeräte" sind (zumindest nach Meinung SF Action Autoren). Kampfläufer und Panzer sind auch schon da gewesen und der Goliath + Pilot doch eher Ähnlichkeiten mit nem Mini-BattleTech als mit nem wandernede Reliquenschrein.
und: Zergs = Tyranide = Aliens (auch ohne zu sagen was zu erst da war), aber mich erinnert das SpaceHulk Setting doch arg an irgendetwas, das auch bei den Zerg "Modell" stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nichts für ungut! Bei WOw und WHFb muß ich dir ja in vielen Punkten sehr stark recht geben.

In diesem Sinne noch viel Spaß


----------



## Leigh (10. Oktober 2007)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: LotRO mag das richtige Spiel für echte Rpler und Fans des Gruppenzwangs sein, aber Halb-Rpler oder Levler, die gerne mal 1-2 Level am Abend locker durchgehen, sind bei WoW immer noch besser aufgehoben.


Ist ja interessant. Wieso fühl ich mich dann in LotRo so ungalublich viel wohler als in WoW? Ich bin nämlich eigentlich genau das: ein Halb-RP'ler (der sich immer wahnsinnig über ein wenisgtens ansatzweise RP-Gespräch auf einem normalen Server freut). Levler, naja, 1-2 Level pro Abend wären nun wirklich sehr langweilig, normalerweise bin ich eher als die Langsamste in der Sippe bekannt (wobei ich es beachtlihe finde für mich, dass ich seit Freitag 3 LvlUps hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Nunja was ich damit sagen will: So allgemein gefasst klappt das eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarja-Cell (10. Oktober 2007)

Falloutboy schrieb:


> Also an alle die meinen HdRO wäre so toll, kann ich garnicht zustimmen.
> Ich bin mit grossen Erwartungen an dieses Spiel gegangen,weil WoW mich komplett gelangweilt hat.
> Aber dass das Spiel  nicht mal n Filmlizenz hat is echt lächerlich. und ich kann nur sagen die insen in hdro sind der letzte shit.
> MfG Falloutboy




- ... und was ist jetzt so schlimm das das Spiel keine Filmlizenz hat???
Manche Leute stören sich an Sachen... wenn man das Spiel an den Film anlehnen würde, könnte man die Hälfte aus dem Content rausnehmen weil es im Film nicht vorkommt aber im Buch sehr wohl.


----------



## Steinhuf (10. Oktober 2007)

Sarja-Cell schrieb:


> - ... und was ist jetzt so schlimm das das Spiel keine Filmlizenz hat???
> Manche Leute stören sich an Sachen... wenn man das Spiel an den Film anlehnen würde, könnte man die Hälfte aus dem Content rausnehmen weil es im Film nicht vorkommt aber im Buch sehr wohl.


Richtig.
Und da muss ich einfach sagen, dass das Spiel super ist.
Es gibt sehr wohl Filmszenen --> nach vielen Missionen kommen kleine Cuts. Und sofern es einigen Leuten noch nicht aufgefallen ist:
Das Spiel umfasst nicht mals das gesamte 1. Buch (bekannt unter "Die Gefährten").
Ich weiss nicht, ob Leute ohne Hintergrundwissen der Bücher überhaupt in diesem Spiel glücklich werden können, wenn sie vom Film ausgehen.
Ich bin eher vom Film enttäuscht, wenn ich bedenke, dass Schlüsselelemente wie Tom Bombadil fehlen. Nunja, ich bin zwar erst Level 15 aber zum eigentlichen Thema:
Ich habe knapp 1 1/2 Jahre WoW als Paladin, Hexer, Schamane und Shadowpriest gespielt.
Ich war in WoW mehr als frustriert, da als Heiler, was mir im Raid sehr viel Spaß machte und auch in der Gruppe, kein Solospiel möglich war. Jedenfalls nicht das von WoW geforderte Farmen von Ruf etc.
Die Grafik von WoW sei mal dahin gestellt - diese ist nicht schlecht,sondern anders. Sie ist keines Weges mit der von HdR:O zu vergleichen.
Meiner Meinung nach, ist das Spiel keine Konkurrenz zu WoW (nein nicht losflamen, sondern ganz ruhig weiterlesen), da die Community einfach zu gelassen ist und sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit (so begegnet es mir jedenfalls seit 3-5 Tagen =) ).
Der Fokus, der auf PvE liegt ist wunderbar. Als ich damals von einem MMORPG mit Tolkiens Geschichte erfuhr, dachte ich als WoW Spieler direkt an PvP und war enttäuscht als ich von der PvE Ausrichtung erfuhr.
Jetzt, da ich das Spiel spiele, bin ich begeistert und überwältigt. Nicht nur von der Vielzahl der unterschiedlichen Klassen und deren Balance, sondern auch von der Gestaltung der Questreihen, dem NPC Verhalten und so weiter.
Ich denke man kann die Spiele keines Wegs vergleichen, aber all jene Leute, die nicht so viel Zeit haben oder mal eher eine ruhige Kugel schieben und Gruppelspiel bzw. Rollenspiel genießen, sollten Herr der Ringe Online World of Warcraft vorziehen, da World Of Warcraft meinen Erfahrungen nach eher ein sehr, sehr zeitaufwendiges Spiel ist.
Also um alles kurz zu fassen:
WoW < HdR:O für meine Bedürfnisse.


----------



## GrantelBart (10. Oktober 2007)

Mal an die HDRO leute^^ 


Ich spiele wow bereits seit 2jahren ca...



und naja die luft is raus... nur ich mag wirklich das RP Spiel bin selber auf RP servern bei wow




hat Hdro auch sowas wie Rp server oder ist die Gemeinde auch auf RP eingestellt oder laufen da auch so asis und spamer rum?


----------



## Steinhuf (10. Oktober 2007)

Also RP Server gibt es, glaube zur Zeit nur einen, kann sein,dass ich mich irre =)

Zu den Verhältnissen dort kann ich nichts sagen, doch ich habe den Eindruck, dass es dort gut abläuft und von GM Seiten gegen Verstöße vorgegangen wird.


----------



## Leigh (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe auch nur einen Charakter auf dem RP-Server (ja es gibt den einen, Belegaer), den ich nikcht sehr häufig spiele, ich weiß ncihtmal, welches Level er (bzw sie ^^) hat, aber sie steht wohl noch im Auenland rum. Daher weiß ich nicht, wie sehr Verstößen nachgegangen wird.
Aber auch auf den normalen Servber ist mir bisher nicht wirklich ein "Assi" oder "Spammer" aufgefallen. Zumindest Keiner, der an die Verhältnisse von WoW heran reichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (11. Oktober 2007)

Bisher sind keine harten verstöße bekannt. Die namensregeln werden völlig durchgezogen (Meine Hobbit-i Malachit wird regelmäßig mit tickets bedroht, weil ich mich nach einem Edelstein aus WoW benannt haben solle. An den ersten tagen war das noch lustiger, weil die leute es in öffentlichen channels behaupteten)
 - Und anti-RPler (ihr wisst schon, "So nen kagg hält nur auf" - /Gruppekick Rollenspieler) hamwa nicht. Wir haben viele leute, die wenig reden.

Und jetzt etwas, was ich seit seite 4 zurückgehalten habe: Für mich persönlich gibt es zwischen den Klassen einen unterschied... Bei WoW sieht man die klassen an und denkt: Hey, geil, der haut bestimmt rein. Und der da. Und *der da* auch! - Das war bei mir so schlimm, dass ich jede klasse auf 20 gespielt habe (und 2 auf 40 und eine auf 68). Und HdR ist.... naja, irgendwie das gegenteil bei mir. Ich bin Wächterin, weil ich das gefühl hatte, dass alle anderen klassen eine schlechtere wahl wären (entweder, weil man gruppenabhängig ist oder keine gruppe findet, zum beispiel, oder im fall des kundigen, weil der nix kann *g*) ... Und beim Wächter hab ich das gefühl, dass die geschwindigkeit der waffe sich auf techniken überträgt. Im unterschied zu Wau, wo man also so schön eine taste drückt und es direkt Wusch macht, muss man gefühlte zwei sekunden warten, bis endlich mal was kommt, das ist nervig und vor allem störend, wenn man mal Treten einsetzen will (wie die schurken-fähigkeit).


----------



## Sadar (11. Oktober 2007)

Nun viel verständliches und unverständliches ist hier schon geschrieben worden. 
Was ist gut, besser oder schlechter an HdRO oder WOW. Die muss jeder für sich selbst herausfinden. 
Ich für mein Teil habe mich nach über 2 Jahren WOW, nachdem ich die Beta gespielt hatte, für HDRO entschieden und es war für mich eine gute Entscheidung.
In WOW spielte ich einen 70 Mage und einen 64 Dudu. Nach BC verlor ich mehr und mehr die Lust, die Luft war einfach raus.
In HdRO spiele ich ein 50 Kundigen und einen 49 Barden. Ja es ist vieles anders und einiges gleich. Tatsache ist, dass ich mich hier einfach wohler fühle und wieder den Spaß am Spiel gefunden habe. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## wargi (11. Oktober 2007)

also ich zock beide games und ich werde nie aufhören wow zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (11. Oktober 2007)

Also wie sich hier teilweise die Köpfe eingeschlagen werden wegen diesen Spielen...
Ich spiele LotRo, mein vater WoW, wenn ich das hier so lese wundere ich mich, dass wir uns jeden Morgen am Frühstückstisch friedlich von unseren Abenteuern erzählen können, ohne uns gegenseitig an die Gurgel zu springen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (12. Oktober 2007)

@ Leigh: sowas von /signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich unterhalte mich auch mit meinen Ex-Gildenkollegen aus der WoW-Zeit im Teamspeak, und wir erzählen uns auch gegenseitig von dem, was wir erlebt haben.
Ich labere die übers Housing voll, und sie erzählen mir, was bei ihnen so abgeht.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (12. Oktober 2007)

was? wie jetzt? Ich dachte wir wiegen die ganzen WoW-Spieler nur in Sicherheit und täuschen vor, dass wir noch gut mit denen auskommen? Um dann still und heimlich die ganze Weltherrschaft an uns zu reissen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MIST! Warum sagt mir dass denn keiner?!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (12. Oktober 2007)

Eliara schrieb:


> was? wie jetzt? Ich dachte wir wiegen die ganzen WoW-Spieler nur in Sicherheit und täuschen vor, dass wir noch gut mit denen auskommen? Um dann still und heimlich die ganze Weltherrschaft an uns zu reissen!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Schein muss gewahrt werden, der Schein muss gewahrt werden...


----------



## treecat (12. Oktober 2007)

"One game to find them, in darkness bind ´em ,..." 

@ Leigh

/signed 

Sind doch nur Computerspiele; dieser Krieg "WoW vs. LOTRO vs. WAR" ist nur lächerlich.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Oktober 2007)

Worüber *ich* mich wundere ist, woher ihr über allem stehenden kühlen köpfe eigentlich immer dieses ganze köpfe-einschlagen nehmt. Die einzigen leute, die hier extreme meinungen vertraten, waren irgendwelche idioten vonwegen "Ich kenne zwar lotro nicht aber es ist mir auch egal denn wow is der king und ich werde nie was anderes ausprobieren lol lol rofl wtf" (schematische darstellung der aussagen).
 Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich nichtmal andauernd irgendwelche leute, die sich irgendwelche köpfe einschlagen... ich sehe nur andauernd leute, die *meinen* sowas sehen zu können.
 Glücklicherweise weiß ich, dass dieser beitrag ignoriert wird und ihr damit weitermachen werdet. Wahrscheinlich werdet ihr nichtmal drüber nachdenken. Schade, nicht?


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. Oktober 2007)

Wenn du weißt, dass dein Beitrag ignoriert wird, warum schreibst du ihn dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem wüsstest du, wovon Leigh spricht, wenn du dir mal ein paar Seiten dieses Threads durchgelesen hättest. Oder ein paar hundert Kommentare auf der Hauptseite zu irgendwelchen HDRO-News. Oder mal ein paar WOWler persönlich darauf angesprochen hättest, was sie von HDRO halten. Oder [...]

Wenn du mit deinem Beitrag provozieren möchtest sei dir gesagt, dass die HDRO-Community reif genug ist, nicht darauf einzugehen und dein Troll-Versuch zum Scheitern verurteilt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jotzke (14. Oktober 2007)

hallo erstmal, 
ich habe jetzt auch mal die testversion von hdro gespielt.
Ich fande den umstieg ein wenig schwer,z.B wo sehe ich wie viel geld ich habe?!
naja ein bisschen wenig is da ja schon los aber die grafik ist atemberaubend.
Ich habe seit circa. ein 3/4 jahr wow gespielt und es macht mr jetzt schon keinen spass mehr(wow).
Ich glaube aber das ich evtl. mit lotro weitermachen werde.


----------



## treecat (14. Oktober 2007)

@ jotzke

Das siehst du im Char-Bildschirm.

Aber stimmt: wenn man WoW gewöhnt ist ist der erst Einstieg in LOTRO nervig und sperrig. Am Anfang habe ich auch nur geflucht. Das kann einem das Spiel schon verleiden. 

Aber die Startgebiete sind nicht representativ für das Spiel; komm mal nach Bree oder Thorins Hallen oder steh auf der Wetterspitze und guck dir die Landschaft an. 

In LOTRO muß man sich am Anfang zum weiterspielen überwinden und sich reinfuchsen; aber wenn man mal etwas weiter ist und kapiert hat, wie das Spiel geht, packt es einen.


----------



## Tharlin (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab WoW mal angefangen und bis Stufe 10 gespielt.
Das Spiel an sich hat mir super gefallen, aber ich hab mich irgendwie ziemlich einsam gefühlt. Es gab kaum Spieler in meiner Stufe und jeder hat allein sein Ding durchgezogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das normal bei HdRo? Oder hatte ich nur Pech?


----------



## Schnetz (14. Oktober 2007)

Tharlin schrieb:


> Ich hab WoW mal angefangen und bis Stufe 10 gespielt.
> Das Spiel an sich hat mir super gefallen, aber ich hab mich irgendwie ziemlich einsam gefühlt. Es gab kaum Spieler in meiner Stufe und jeder hat allein sein Ding durchgezogen.
> 
> 
> ...


 entweder das WoW  oder das HdRo ist falsch.. so macht das wenig sinn.. ich geh mal davon aus, dass WoW falsch war, und du in herr der ringe bis lvl 10 gespielt hast..
bis ~lvl 15 war ich auch oft alleine unterwegs, aber dann wird das gruppenspiel mit jeder stufe wichtiger, aber stufe 35 wirst du alleine wohl kaum noch die hälfte der quests machen.. zumindest is das bei mir so.


----------



## treecat (14. Oktober 2007)

Man muß ja nur mal gucken, wieviele der Quests in den "Einsamen Landen" ab ungefähr 22-24 schon für Gruppen sind. Manche bekommt man mit etwas List und Tücke auch solo hin, aber spätestens, wenn es um Elite-Gegner geht, braucht man ne Gruppe. Macht doch vieles leichter; vor allem, wenn man einen Unterstützer wie Barde, Kundiger oder Hm spielt.

Bis Level 10 IST das Spiel öde und findet ja auch nur in der Anfangsgegend statt; da renne die meisten alleine rum und probieren, wie das SPiel denn nun geht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist doch bei WoW genauso; wo brauch man da ne Gruppe???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber später wird das Gruppenspiel wichtig; die ganzen Inis und epischen Quests gehen fast gar nicht mehr ohne Gruppe. Geh mal in das Große Hügelgrab ohne Gruppe ...


----------



## Galdera (14. Oktober 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> Also ich musss sagen hdro klingt sehr gut allerdings verstehe ich eines nicht:
> In wow braucht man so lange um sein outfit zu verbessen(was beim nächsten addon ja eh wieder futsch ist)
> Also ich spiele/raide für den Spass .Natürlich frustiert es ein wenig wenn der Boss das Xte mal das item y nicht dropppt was soooooo cool wäre.Aber das ist doch nicht der hauptbestandteil des Spiels.ich mein geht ihr nie in instanzen mit der Gilde oder so obwohl ihr daraus nichts braucht?Es geht doch darum sagen zu können hey wir haben zusammengearbeitet und was erreicht.Und nicht Stundenlang in der Hauptstadt zu gammeln und seine Imba equip zu zeigen
> meine meinung



leider ist das bei dem grossteil der wow-spieler so, wenns nix für sie einbringt machen sies auch nix.
dabei wissen die garnicht was ihnen dabei entgeht ^^

aber das wow-spieldesign bringt einen meisstens auch dazu.
nur an sehr wenigem kann man noch wirklich spass haben, und um dies zu machen wird man zu min 10 dingen gezwungen die einem kein spass machen (stumpf ruf farmen 1000mal an den selben mobs in der selben ini etc, schattenlab lässt grüssen).
da ist dann klar dass wenn man das farmthema durch hat und dann auch sein equip zusammen hat auf nix mehr bock hat .


----------



## Tharlin (14. Oktober 2007)

Ups, peinlich... ja, das "WoW" oben war falsch.

Und noch eine Frage: Was macht man in HdRo wenn man das Highlevel erreicht hat? Echtes PvP oder so gibt es ja nicht... und gibt es sowas wie Raids?


----------



## mahoni1970 (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke mal das Ihr hier ein paar Dinge völlig vergesst! Es gibt bis jetzt noch kein Add-on ( die verschiedenen Bücher lassen sich meiner Meinung nach mit einem Patch gleichsetzten) doch das wird sich auch noch ändern und dann wird auch dort wieder die "Jagd" nach neuem und besserem Equipt losgehen. Wenn man ein Spiel mit einem anderen vergleichen will muss man es auch auf gemeinsamen Nenner bringen ansonsten ist es als würde man Äpfel mit Bananen vergleichen. Ist zwar beides Obst doch was völlig verschiedenes. Im Mom kann man HDRO nur mit WoW in der ersten Phase vergleichen und nicht mit dem wie es heute ist.

Ich persönlich spiele WoW habe HDRO probiert und mag es ganz einfach nicht. Wie gesagt vergleicht die anfangszeiten von WoW mit dem was jetzt in HDRO jetzt ist und nicht was heute in WoW ist..


----------



## Schnetz (14. Oktober 2007)

Tharlin schrieb:


> Ups, peinlich... ja, das "WoW" oben war falsch.
> 
> Und noch eine Frage: Was macht man in HdRo wenn man das Highlevel erreicht hat? Echtes PvP oder so gibt es ja nicht... und gibt es sowas wie Raids?


warnung: ich selbst bin noch nicht 50, also folgende angaben ohne gewähr:
es gibt raids, ab buch11 wird man auch in der neuen raid instanz gegen einen balrog kämpfen können. sind 24er-raids glaub ich.
außerdem kann man die klassenquests machen und epische fertigkeiten erlernen. nunja, wenns einem grade langweilig is kann man natürlich auch jederzeit seine berufe skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galdera (15. Oktober 2007)

mahoni1970 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt vergleicht die anfangszeiten von WoW mit dem was jetzt in HDRO jetzt ist und nicht was heute in WoW ist..



problem ist da nur das wow am anfang besser war als es jetzt ist, zumindest seh ich das so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sadar (15. Oktober 2007)

Tharlin schrieb:


> Ups, peinlich... ja, das "WoW" oben war falsch.
> 
> Und noch eine Frage: Was macht man in HdRo wenn man das Highlevel erreicht hat? Echtes PvP oder so gibt es ja nicht... und gibt es sowas wie Raids?



Hi..nun es gibt im mom eine 24 Raid Instanz: Helegrod. Die ist bis auf den letzten Boss ganz gut zu schaffen.
Mit Buch 11 kommen 12er dazu.
Was mir persönlich im Highlevel - Bereich im mom am besten gefällt, sind die Instanzen in Anuminas. 
Echtes PvP..gibt es nicht.."oder so" gibt es aber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (15. Oktober 2007)

mahoni1970 schrieb:


> Es gibt bis jetzt noch kein Add-on ( die verschiedenen Bücher lassen sich meiner Meinung nach mit einem Patch gleichsetzten) doch das wird sich auch noch ändern und dann wird auch dort wieder die "Jagd" nach neuem und besserem Equipt losgehen.


1. Wenn, dann heißt es Equip. Ohne "t". Wieso schreiben das so viele so? Ist das schon so etwas wie "Ebent"?
und 2. Wenn du die Bücher mit den WoW-Patches gleichsetzt, dann kannst dua uf ein AddOn lange warten. Blizzard lässt sich für jeden "größeren Patch", sprich jedes AddOn bezahlen, Codemasters nunmal nicht. Deshalb sind die Bücher aber noch lange keine "größeren Patches" und imho urchaus mit den Bliuzzard-AddOns gleichzusetzen..


----------



## SARodiRIEL (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde das PvP in HdrO sogar besser als in WoW. Wenigstens muss ich in HdrO nicht stundenlang in Warteschleifen rumhängen, sondern gehe einfach in ein rießiges Offenes PvP Gebiet und erobere Burgen. Das ganze fühlt sich sogar wie  wirkliche Schlachten an, ohne so Arcade-lastig zu wirken wie das bei WoW der Fall war.
Da das jetzige PvP wohl noch lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange sein wird, kann man sich schon jetzt auf weitere Monsterplay Gebiete freuen.
Militärische Ränge, und die damit verbundenen Belohnungen haben wir übrigens auch, aber nicht diese "ES-KANN-NUR-EINEN-GEBEN" Highscore die es in WoW gab, und einen zum Dauerpvp verdammt hat, und maßgeblich für viele zerstörte Beziehungen und Freundschaften steht ;-)


----------



## Galdera (15. Oktober 2007)

auch in hdro wirds kostenplfichtige addons geben, und die buchpatches sind keineswegs 'addon-patches'.
eher wow-content-patch ...


----------



## Stemah (15. Oktober 2007)

Naja ich spiele immer noch Wow und das mit Spass. Trotzdem hab ich mir jetzt Hdro  zugelegt weil ich neugierig war^^. Mein Fazit ist Turbin hat sich einige Inhalte aus vergangenen MMo Spiele einverleibt z.b Housing was jetzt  kommt gabs bei SWG, das man rüssis anmalen kann kenne ich aus DaoC . Also für mich hat das Spiel nicht viel neues an inhalten ausser schöne Gegenden und die Geschichte an sich . Ich werd bei WoW bleiben.


----------



## Leigh (15. Oktober 2007)

Galdera schrieb:


> auch in hdro wirds kostenplfichtige addons geben, und die buchpatches sind keineswegs 'addon-patches'.
> eher wow-content-patch ...


Sagt wer? du? klasse, du bist eine sehr glaubwürdige quelle.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Stemah schrieb:


> Mein Fazit ist Turbin hat sich einige Inhalte aus vergangenen MMo Spiele einverleibt z.b Housing was jetzt  kommt gabs bei SWG, das man rüssis anmalen kann kenne ich aus DaoC .


Natürlich hat sich Codemasters nicht Alles elbst ausgedacht, das ist auch heutzutage kaum noch möglich, bei den vielen MMOs die es ja nunmal schon gibt. Oder hast du irgendeine Idde, was man neues in ein solches Spiel einbauen könnte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharlin (15. Oktober 2007)

Auf welchem Server lohnt es sich denn am ehesten noch anzufangen?


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. Oktober 2007)

Auf allen.
Alle sind gut gefüllt.


----------



## Melron (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab wieder mit Herr der Ringe Online aufgehört und bin wieder zurück zu WoW wo ich nun glücklich den Schlangenschrein Raide ;-)

HdRO ist ohne zweifel ein nettes Game und ich habe es wirklich gerne gespielt, allerdings gibt es einige Punkte die mir nicht passen bzw. mir auf Lange Sicht den Spaß nehmen:

1. einfach ZUVIELE Quests - es ist kaum möglich mit nem Kumpel zu Questen weil des soviele Quests und Folgequests gibt das man erstmal 5 Min braucht um alles abzugleichen. Auch verliert man irgendwann den Überlick bei 40 Quests im Questlog.

2. der Item Sammeltrieb ist längst nicht so hoch wie in WoW - Rüsungen sehen sehr "platt" und viele gleich aus Schultern zu mickrig Helme nur häßlich.

3. zuwenig Anpassungsmöglichkeiten des Interface - seit wow habe ich die Addons schätzen und lieben gelernt und die damit verbundene möglichkeit vieles nach seinen Wünschen anzupassen - das gehtja bei hdro nur sehr begrenzt ;-)

4. keine "item/Quest Schnittstelle" ich vermisse eine Schnittstelle zum auslesen von items Quests um Datenbanken wie Blasc zu erstellen, klar gibts das auch bei Hdro aber da muss alles manuell gepflegt werden das dauert zum einen länger und auf den bisher vorhandenen Webseiten fehlen doch viele Quests und Informationen, die gerade bei so einer vielfalt von Quests extrem hilfreich wären, denn ich hab kein Bock ewig nach den Questzielen zu suchen ;-)  Und wenn ich dann auf Desktiop switche  dauert das von den ladezeiten immer zu lang (rechner hängt kurz sogar TS stockt dann)  - mag aber auch an meinem Rechner liegen (trotz 2GB RAM). Auch so Sachen wie Atlas Loot - wo man sehen kann was in einer INi dropt fehlt extrem!

5. Mir fehlen die "Magier" - Ja ich weiß Tolkin Buchvorlage - ärger mit der Tolkin Gesellschaft bla bla bla, aber irgendwie isses nur mit Meele Klassen (den pseudo Stoffi: Kundiger mal außen vor gelassen) fad.

6. zu wenig Instanzen - ich liebe es in Ini's zu gehen und da den Loot rauszuschleppen ;-) Da fehlt mir die Mutivation einfach und bis lvl 32 (mein Jäger) gibts da nicht viel :/ 


so long..

greetz
Melron





5.


----------



## Pliscin (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich habs auch mal ausprobiert hab nen Mensch Waffenmeister bis auf Stufe 20 gespielt und musste feststellen, dass man zum einem viel schwieriger in das Spielgeschehen etabliert wird als bei WoW und auch die Story also wirklich da fühl ich mich manchmal fast als würde ich n Singelplayer Spiel spielen und kein MMORPG, naja die Leute da sind auch alles nur Kiddies echt schlimm der Handelschannel etc. Ich spiel jetzt wieder WoW es ist und bleibt das beste MMORPG der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matalia Durotan (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich möchte hier mal paar fragen in den Raum werfen und hoffen das ich auf diese auch viele schöne antworten bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also 
1. Ich spiel nun auch bereits 1,5 Jahre wow und habe ein 70er holy pala. Ich sag nur soviel meine Spielzeit beträgt am Montag 2 Stunden und am Freitag und Samstag je 5 Stunden was soviel heisst wie Raiden gehn bye bye. Is dieses Zeitvolumen in HDRO auch einfach zu wenig oder *könnte* man damit mehr erreichen ausser paar einfache d3 inis durchzulatschen ein ums andere mal??

2. Ich bin total überzeugter ally Spieler. Was mich allerdings nervt an der Allyanz ist dieser nur leider allzu Wahre Spruch von der Horde: "Beherschst du nicht deine Klasse, geh zur Allianz dort machts die Masse". Ist das in HDRO wieder genau der selbe blödsin, das zum beispiel der Tank nur darauf schaut den einen mit Totenkopf markierten Mob zu halten und der rest der grp ihn egal ist??

3. Ich habe weiter vorne gelesen das so ab Stufe 20 das alleine Questen praktisch unmöglich wird. Nun aber das war nun mal einer meiner Hauptgründe das ich von GW zu WOW gewechselt habe. ENDLICH mal was alleine machen können. AUF keine anderen Leutz angewiesen ausser in den inis. Gibt es da nicht auch möglichkeiten alleine zu Questen auf den hohen Stufen??

So das waren meine fragen gewesen. NUNaber noch was ganz wichtiges: Wer Eschtschreibefehler fiented tarf sii  pehalden


----------



## SARodiRIEL (15. Oktober 2007)

Pliscin schrieb:


> naja die Leute da sind auch alles nur Kiddies echt schlimm der Handelschannel etc.



Meinst du das Ernst oder sollte das Ironisch sein?


----------



## SARodiRIEL (15. Oktober 2007)

Matalia schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier mal paar fragen in den Raum werfen und hoffen das ich auf diese auch viele schöne antworten bekomme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 1. Bei dieser Spielzeit kannst du in HdRO einiges erreichen! Das Spiel ist ohnehin eher für Spieler ausgelegt die es "etwas ruhiger angehen lassen". Ich bin auch ein Workaholic und spiele also nur durchschnittlich 2 Std am Tag. (Manchmal Tagelang gar nicht, dann mal wieder Stundenlang, sagen wir also Pauschal 2std täglich)
Und ich habe nicht das Gefühl etwas zu verpassen, bzw. den Anschluss zu verlieren.

2. Bis jetzt hab ich nur in Gruppen zutun gehabt in denen Jeder seine Klasse zu spielen versteht, mag daran liegen das die Community erwachsener ist, und nicht soviele "Ich bin Imba!"-Leute rumlaufen

3. Falsch, ich bin jetzt Stufe 43 und spiele fast ausschließlich Solo. Von ein Paar Epischen Quests und Instanzen abgesehen (die Instanzen sind meinstens in 20min erledigt) kann man wunderbar Solo spielen. Deshalb auch diese im Vergleich zu WoW gigantische Masse an Quests, Leerlauf gibt es nie, man hat immer was zutun.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bißchen helfen, ich würde dir aber einfach empfehlen die Trailversion auf www.trylotro.com zu testen und dich selbst zu überzeugen.

Gruß, Sarodir


----------



## teroa (15. Oktober 2007)

mhmhh naja ich hab 1 monat hdr gespielt,dann aufgehört
das spiel ist schon nene hammer aber mein grund warum ich aufgehört habe war die steife animation von meinem chara.(erst beta,dann normal als es kahm)

frage ist die animation mittlerweile verbessert worden oder ist das immernoch wie so nen brett


----------



## Matalia Durotan (16. Oktober 2007)

Danke dir für die Aufschlussreiche antwort, ich werde mir den wechsel mal sehr sehr schwer überlegen.


----------



## Galdera (16. Oktober 2007)

Melron schrieb:


> Ich hab wieder mit Herr der Ringe Online aufgehört und bin wieder zurück zu WoW wo ich nun glücklich den Schlangenschrein Raide ;-)
> 
> HdRO ist ohne zweifel ein nettes Game und ich habe es wirklich gerne gespielt, allerdings gibt es einige Punkte die mir nicht passen bzw. mir auf Lange Sicht den Spaß nehmen:
> 
> ...



dieser post stellt so das da was ich unter dem 'typischen' wow-spieler seid längerer zeit verstehe.

beim einloggen wird das gehirn abgeschaltet, quests werden stumpf angenommen und gehofft das jemand anderes in der gruppe ist der sich auskennt und für ihn die quests macht.
sind diese nicht vorhanden muss unbedingt im internet eine adresse geben wo man das möglichst mit loc angabe ablesen kann.

unter spielspass versteht man nur wenn man item xy hat oder in einer gilde ist die einen duch high-ini xy schleppt, damit man damit prahlen kann wie toll man doch ist.


zu 1. :
wo haben die das blos abgeguckt, ich glaub von wow

zu 2. :
zum glück!!!, bei wow hält einzig allein dieser trieb das spiel hoch, ein anderes endcontent kenn ich dort nicht

zu 3. :
das interface als schlecht hinzustellen ist wohl auch nicht ganz richtig, in wow kann ich ohne mod nichtmal meine hp anzeige verschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und grafisch verändern kann ich die auch standarmässig in hdro ..

zu 4. :
schon mal dran gedacht dass die quests dazu da sind sich mit dem spiel und der geschichte zu befassen? ist ja kein wunder dass hdro keinen spass macht wenn man das wichtigste übergeht und alles kurz im inet nachliest.

5. :
wozu müssen unbedingt magier im spiel sein?


allgemein ist mir aufgefallen dass die hdro-entwickler eher den ball am anfang flach halten um auch in paar jahren noch etwas integrieren zu können.
nichtso wie bei 'schneesturm', wo alles reingeklatscht wird was geht um die spieler zu halten.
egal ob es in die story passt (thema hexer / todesritter die überall hingehen können, auch in kirchen etc), oder bereits integriertes unbrauchbar macht.



			
				leigh schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt wer? du? klasse, du bist eine sehr glaubwürdige quelle.


nicht minder glaubwürdig als die aussage dass es keine geben wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stänz (16. Oktober 2007)

was ja wieder typisch ist, ist dass alle in ihren antworten mit wow kommen...also ganz vorneweg, wenn man was anderes als wow spielen will dann darf man nicht alles mit wow vergleichen, und die spiele sind dann nauch nicht "Schlechter" wie wow sonder sie sind "Anders".ausserdem gobst wow schon viel länger da war viel zeit dass anzupassen und so...da aber viele leute die jungen mmog mit wow vergleichen sterben die jungen mmogs wieder aus....naja genug geredet ich sage nur eins :STO FTW


----------



## Matjan (16. Oktober 2007)

Matalia schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier mal paar fragen in den Raum werfen und hoffen das ich auf diese auch viele schöne antworten bekomme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zu 1.
Wer, wie Du, wegen RL nicht die Möglichkeit hat, regelmäßig zu Raiden, sollte sich HdRO ganz besonders genau angucken. Es ist wie geschaffen für casuals, die unregelmäßig mal mehr und mal weniger Zeit zum Zocken haben. Auch ist das Ini-Unwesen nicht so dominierend wie in WoW. Wer will kann questen, wer will kann craften - HdRO setzt hier ganz eindeutig andere Schwerpunkte, die wie gemacht sind für casual-gamer, die PvE mögen. Der WoW-Hardcore-Raider, der dort gern auch PvP und Arena rockt, wird mit HdRO nicht glücklich. Alle anderen schon.

Zu 2.
HdRO ist ein angenehm friedliches Spiel. Nach 2 1/2 Jahren WoW freue ich mich immer wieder über die entspannte Atmossphäre in diesem Spiel. Kein Roxxor-Gedöns, Kein imba-Gehabe. Die gehören einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe dieses Spiels - und bleiben bei WoW.

Zu 3.
Alleine Questen ab L20 in HdRO praktisch unmöglich? Was für ein Unfug. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall: Ich selbst spiele einen Hauptmann, der nun nicht wirklich als DD durch geht, und habe mich inzwischen in relativ kurzer Zeit fast solo auf L38 gequestet. Das Questlog ist fast immer gut gefüllt. Wichtig ist, dass man auch tatsächlich alle angebotenen Solo-quests erledigt, dann gibts immer wieder entsprechende Folgequests. Am Ende dieser "quest-Reihen" stehen dann gerne die "gefürchteten" Gruppenquests, die definitiv nicht solo machbar sind. Aber auch die sind nur selten ein Problem: Im /SucheNachGruppe-Channel wird immer wieder nach Mitspielern für diese Gruppenquests gesucht, da sie halt jeder im q-log hat. Einfach Einklinken und meisten passt es dann schon. Die Elite-Gruppenquests (die Bücher) erledigt man genau auf diese Art und Weise. Habe damit bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Und wenn sich für einige Gruppenquests tatsächlich mal keine Gefährten finden lassen und diese im q-log inzwischen schon grau geworden sind: Löschen. Was soll's. 

Letztlich kann jedem Interessierten nur geraten werden, die Testversion ausführlich anzuspielen. Ganz wichtig dabei: Nicht nach zwei Stunden schon wieder deinstallieren, sondern ganz in Ruhe die sieben Tage nutzen. Es lohnt sich. Ich habe den Wechsel nach 2 1/2 Jahren Intensiv-WoW mit drei 70er-Chars definitiv _nicht_ bereut.


----------



## Kruaal (16. Oktober 2007)

Unglaublich das ich ganz am Anfang mal WoW ohne Grafik Addon, ohne Atlas Loot, ohne Omen/KLH etc gespielt habe. Ja, sogar Raid instanzen als Tank... fast ganz Ohne Addons.

Ich fänds ja mal Klasse, wenn die ganzen Addons, ausser vielleicht die rein optischen, bei WoW abgeschaltet werden würden. Wäre doch sehr gespannt wie viele der ach so tollen Spieler noch gut spielen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu HdR:O... hatte es mal kurz angetestet, aber es hat mich einfach nicht genug interessiert. HdR ist bei mir halt schon ein paar Jahre ausgelutscht, gerade weil ich die Bücher doch arg langatmig finde. Dann doch lieber sowas wie Warhammer, da gibts auch schon seit Jahrzehnten Hintergrund und der spricht mich deutlich mehr an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (16. Oktober 2007)

Meinde Damen und Herren:

*BTT!!!*


Und zum Tehem wer von wem abgekupfert hat, folgendes Statement:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfarm (16. Oktober 2007)

Melron schrieb:


> Ich hab wieder mit Herr der Ringe Online aufgehört und bin wieder zurück zu WoW wo ich nun glücklich den Schlangenschrein Raide ;-)
> 
> HdRO ist ohne zweifel ein nettes Game und ich habe es wirklich gerne gespielt, allerdings gibt es einige Punkte die mir nicht passen bzw. mir auf Lange Sicht den Spaß nehmen:
> 
> ...



zu 1. es stimmt, es gibt in hdro massig an quests - und das ist auch gut so - wird mann dadurch doch wesentlich effektiver in die story mit eingebunden als bei wow. desweiteren hat mann dadurch immer was zu tun und erfaehrt keinen lehrlauf. ich weiss ja nicht was du meinst das du den ueberblick bei deinen 40 quests verliert - meine sind gut sortiert nach questgebiet. somit habe ich immer den ueberblick was ich gerade wo machen kann/darf/soll.

zu 2. das ist auch gut so - ist es wirklich die erfuellung von wow 2500 perlen zu sammeln, 1590 male und das alle mit dem selben ruestzeugs rumlaufen? ist es die erfuellung von wow das nur spieler in inis mitduerfen die bestimmte epische ausruestungsteile erfarmt haben?

zu 3. ein grund warum ich mit wow aufgehoert habe. einige addons sind sicherlich nuetzlich, andere verderben allerdings dermassen den spielspass. ich sage "demagemeter" - ein addon welches anzeigt wieviel schaden mann in einer bestimmten zeit gemacht hat. wieso massen sich einige gilden oder raids an nach diesem addon zu entscheiden ob ein spieler wieder mit in eine ini/raid darf oder nicht? hier wird oft vergessen das wow doch auch NUR ein spiel ist und nichts anderes.

zu 4. na klar - atlasloot und der gleichen waren ja gleich zu beginn von wow am start *ironie* 

zu 5. juhu - keine magier - 

zu 6. wenn ich richtig informiert bin *achja - ich spiele ja selber hdro* sind diverse instanzierte quests alleine schon in den buechern vorhanden. desweiteren gibs huegelgraeber ini, fornost ini, gart agawen ini, helogrod (sry wenns falls geschrieben ist), carm durn, irgendwas mir uru .... was vergessen? meines erachtesn ausreichend fuer die groesse der momentanen hdro welt.

alles in allem moecht ich damit eigentlich nur sagen das ich den umstieg auf hdro bisher in keinster weise bereut habe. alleine die community in dem spiel is weit aus erwachsener als die wow-comm. ich habe noch in keinen chat erlebt in dem die beruechtigte faekalsprache verwendet wird. ausserdem ist die hilfbereitschaft meines erachtens weit aus hoeher als bei wow. alleine schon wenn es nur darum geht das buch der taten zu erledigen. es wird im chat gefragt ob jemand mit moechte und haut nicht stumpfsinnig jemanden die gegner vo der nase um. das macht wiederum das spielen wesentlich entspannter - keine itemjagd - keine stumpfsinnigen farmereien (wenn gefarmt wird dann laesst es sich hervorragend mit dem buch der taten verbinden) - und itemneid is mir auch noch nicht untergekommen.

so das ist meine meinung dazu und die gehoert alleine mir. schreibfehler sind unbeabsichtigt und koennen behalten werden falls jemand einen findet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FryHerr (16. Oktober 2007)

Ja Hdro gefällt mir in vielen punkten besser als Wow die Punkten wurden ja hier nun zum größten teil klar gestellt ! Aber sollte jemand nen plan über Irc chat haben dann kann er ja mal bei den monatlichen gesprächen mit dem Entwicklern teilnehmen und mal Fragen wann eignetlich mal ne Soundunterstützung für Emotes geplant ist bzw das gedudel im Ah aufhört bin echt letztens dabei eingepennt . Um nochmal klarheit zu schaffen folgende punkte müssen verbessert werden ; Musik , SoundEmotes,  und der rest erledigt die zeit wie schon oben gesagt 2 Addons sind mind noch zu erwarten ! java script:emoticon('


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

', 'smid_18')



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## treecat (16. Oktober 2007)

An dem Chat arbeiten die dem kleinen Kästchen beim Einloggen nach. Scheint da doch Probleme zu geben.

@ Dragonfarm

/signed!

Idioten gibt es bei LOTRO auch; aber im Vergleich zu WoW sehr viel weniger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LOTRO ist halt nix für "Pimp-my-Char"-Spieler! 
Die Chars sehen halt alle recht gleich aus; ein Kettenhemd ist halt ein Kettenhemd, ein Umhang ein Umhang. In der Hinsicht ist LOTRO eher ein "Real"-RPG.

BTWE: käme eine bis zum Anschlag gepanzerte 3-Meter-Kuh mit dampfendem Totenschädel-Schild und leuchtend wie ein Weihnachtsbaum nach Bree reingeritten würden die Leute die Fackeln und Heugabeln rausholen, einen Scheiterhaufen errichten und eine Grillparty abhalten (bei dem Duft nach Steak im Breeland kämen sofort alle Hobbits angerannt).

@ Kruaal

So ganz die Ahnung hast du auch nicht, oder? Guck mal, wann Tolkien LOTR erfunden hat; da war von WARHAMMER, MMORPG etc. noch nicht so ganz die Rede.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da fanden Massenschlachten mit sehr lebensechter Grafik und FX noch im RL statt ...

Ausserdem, woher hat GW (wenn mer von WARHAMMER reden) wohl die Idee der bösen Orks ...? 

War ja schon lustig, dass die Bücher von Tolkien im SHADOWRUN-Universum auf dem Index stehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (16. Oktober 2007)

also ich habe - und das sehr intensiv - 1,5 jahre wow gespielt.

ich denke ich war recht erfolgreich, hab alle kombinationen bis mindestens lvl 10 gespielt,
bin dann bei der allianz hängengeblieben.
anfangs hat es mich sehr fasziniert...  nach einiger zeit stellte ich aber fest, welche ziele
das gros der spieler verfolgte : itemjagd, pvp und powerleveln.
ich hingegen wollte auch die ganze welt sehen, möglichst alle quests machen und trotzdem
einen gewissen erfolg verspüren, was ausrüstung und level angeht.
nach 2 60ern und horden von twinks kam dann die erweiterung : zuerst kam der augenkrebs
(bunter als ein 70er-jahre-comic), dann - im zweiten gebiet - die freude über die neuen und tollen
items, endlich auch für nichtfarmer.
nur das jetzt die negativen seiten unerträgliche ausmasse annahmen : massen von "kiddies" (benehmen,
nicht unbedingt alter ist gemeint), bei randomgruppen wurde man regelmässig im stich gelassen,
stammgruppen nahmen nur noch leute mit elite-items mit, ninjaloot an der tagesordnung...
ich hab meinen account gelöscht und dem ganzen "stress" den rücken gedreht.

obwohl ich nie mehr ein onlinerp spielen wollte ("wow ist ja angeblich der "könig" unter den rpg <lach>, wie
schlecht müssen dann erst die anderen sein") hat mich eine freundin überredet, hdro zu testen.

gottseidank, denn hier kann ich tun und lassen, was ICH will, selbst wenn ich eine gruppe benötige, dann
nur ein paar mann (es war noch nie eine vollständige 6er-gruppe notwendig) und ob ich schnell oder langsam
level, gut oder weniger gut ausgerüstet bin, es gibt keine häme oder ausschluss aus einer gruppe.

ich spiele jetzt 3 monate, auch wieder sehr intensiv...  und muss feststellen, das ninja-looting und "roxxor-gelaber" im chat langsam aber stetig zunehmen. ebenso wie spieler, die bis lvl 50 durchrushen, aber nicht mal wissen, wo tom bombadil ist, weil sie meinten, mit der epischen quest leveln sie nicht schnell genug...

auf anfragen (ja, ich bin so dreisst) hat sich bisher leider immer rausgestellt, das es sich dabei um ehemalige
wow-spieler handelte...

also was kann ich raten ? spieler, die es etwas ruhiger angehen wollen und halt nicht mehr den gepflogenheiten von wow ausgesetzt sein wollen (sie aber auch nicht weiter ausleben wollen) kann ich hdro
nur einschränkungslos empfehlen.
alle imba-kids und "wir-spielen-rpg-genauso-wie-counterstrike" mögen bitte bei anderen spielen bleiben, danke.


----------



## Matalia Durotan (16. Oktober 2007)

Wenn dem wirklich so ist bin ich so gut wie weg von WOW


----------



## powertube (16. Oktober 2007)

spiele momentan auch noch wow, werde mich nächstes jahr aber mal umfassend mit warhammer online befassen. die warhammer welt fand ich schon immer extrem stylisch und liebevoll detailliert. wenn die jungs die gleiche atmo ins spiel kriegen kanns nur gut werden.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (17. Oktober 2007)

Das es auch bei HdRO "Kiddies" früher oder später geben wird, das ist glaub ich jedem bewusst. 
Ich kann nur empfehlen, nicht gleich an die Decke zu gehen und erst mal duchzuschnaufen und sich selbst zu fragen: Lohnt es sich, sich drüber aufzuregen? 

Was mir mittlerweile auffällt ist, dass es vermehrt Spieler gibt, die auf biegen und brechen einfach nen Shice machen^^   Letztens war ich in ner Gruppe mit nem Barden, der dachte er ist ein Waffenmeister... Hat die Mpbs gepullt, fleissig dmg drauf gemacht, wenn er gesehen hat dass es knapp werden könnte, ist er weggelaufen und hat dabei noch mehr Mobs gepullt... Der 2te Barde hat sich dumm und dämlich geheilt, damit dei Grp überlebt... der andere Barde hat nicht mal dran gedacht auch mal zu heilen... Etliche wipes waren vorprogrammiert... Und es gibt auch immer wieder einige, die denken, sie müssen auf alle Sachen die droppen Bedarf würfeln... Aber das sind Gott sei Dank noch Ausnahmen... Da gings bei WoW schlimmer zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann immer noch sagen, ich bin froh dass ich umgestiegen bin. Die Leute sind sehr nett, und nicht selten kommt es vor, dass man mit dem ein oder anderen in ein tieferes Gespräch verwickelt wird und einfach über Gott und die Welt gequatscht wird. Hab bis jetzt großteils nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Community ist sehr aufgeschlossen und man kann mit den meisten nen riesen Spaß haben, vorallem wenn man über das interne Voice-Tool oder übers TS quatscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man hat einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten im Spiel. Und die Anzahl der Inis ist überschaubar. SO kommt man auch nicht in den Zwang, schnell leveln zu MÜSSEN. Man kann es ruhig angehen lassen und das Spiel geniessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matalia Durotan (17. Oktober 2007)

Also ich probiere jetzt mal den 7 Tage Gästepass aus. So wie ich das mitbekommen habe sind wohl die Waffenmeister die dd's schlecht hin. Die Wächter die Tanks und Barden die Heiler. Aaaaaber welche rolle haben noch die anderen klassen?? *Help*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfarm (17. Oktober 2007)

Matalia schrieb:


> Also ich probiere jetzt mal den 7 Tage Gästepass aus. So wie ich das mitbekommen habe sind wohl die Waffenmeister die dd's schlecht hin. Die Wächter die Tanks und Barden die Heiler. Aaaaaber welche rolle haben noch die anderen klassen?? *Help*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




schau mal hier - http://lotro.onlinewelten.com/articles.php?id=14


----------



## -bloodberry- (17. Oktober 2007)

Einige Threads sind nicht umsonst sticky.
In diesem hier findest du bei Punkt 4 eine Zusammenfassung der Hauptaufgaben der einzelnen Klassen.


----------



## MAczwerg (18. Oktober 2007)

Ja ich hab eine Founder Lizenz und spiele nicht HDRO weil:


Ich die Steuerung meines Chars nicht so konfigurieren kann wie in wow es ist mir zu dumm immer erst die rechte maustaste drücken zu müssen und dann die linke das sich mein char bewegt ich will beide spiele spielen und mich nicht immer umstellen.

es noch zuwenig addons gibt

zu wenig instanzen

zu hardware abhänig

keine mac Version


----------



## SARodiRIEL (18. Oktober 2007)

MAczwerg schrieb:


> Ja ich hab eine Founder Lizenz und spiele nicht HDRO weil:
> Ich die Steuerung meines Chars nicht so konfigurieren kann wie in wow es ist mir zu dumm immer erst die rechte maustaste drücken zu müssen und dann die linke das sich mein char bewegt ich will beide spiele spielen und mich nicht immer umstellen.
> 
> es noch zuwenig addons gibt
> ...


 
hmm erst links dann rechts damit der char sich bewegt? Also ich benutz zum laufen meistens wasd oder die "automatisch laufen" taste, die ich, weil man die steuerung ja frei konfigurieren kann, auf maustaste 3 gelegt hab...


----------



## hohewarte (18. Oktober 2007)

nachdem auch ich nahezu 2 jahre wow gespielt habe ist im mom einfach auch mal die luft raus. habe einen 70er tank sowie 70er schurken, den ich über alles mag. aber in den vergangenen wochen hat sich einfach nichts bewegendes mehr getan. ruf farmen, bis zum abwinken? pvp bis man die schlachtfelder nicht mehr sehen kann? insenraids wo alle zeiten mal was gedropt wird, dass dir dann evtl. nen anderer wegschnappt? mir wurde klar, dass das keinen richtigen spass mehr macht. ich warte also jetzt ab bis wotlk kommt. dann steige ich wieder ein. 

als laternative bot sich hdro. ich mag wie viele andere auch schon geschrieben haben die grafik. die hat mich vom ersten moment an begeistert. auch das realistische aussehen der avatare entspricht so ganz meinem geschmack. zu den quests kann ich nur sagen, dass sie abwechslungsreicher sind als die von wow. 

gerade im questbereich aber liegen auch gerade die negativen seiten von hdro. 1000 x wird man von einem zum nächsten geschickt und bevor man sich mit einer umgebung vertraut gemacht hat landet man schon in der nächsten. wenn man alle q annimmt sammeln sich da schnell mal 30 und mehr an und dann verliert man vollkommen die übersicht. wo muss ich denn eigentlich nun überall hin? wo ist der q-geber doch gleich gewesen? für mich ist diese fülle an quests eine totale überforderung die aber nur deswegen aufkommt, weil es nicht möglich ist, sich ingame koordinaten auf der kompletten map anzeigen zu lassen. wenn dann noch notizen auf der map möglich wären, wäre alles wieder paletti. 

bis denne


----------



## Combac (18. Oktober 2007)

hmm also ich hab mir lotro vor ca 1 woche gekauft!
Vorher gute 2 jahre wow mit recht gutem erfolg gezoggt 4 70iger gehabt etc aber irgendwie is die luft raus, immer das selbe wie viele andere hier schon geschrieben haben!
Ruf farmen innis nach items abgrasen, gold farmen bla bla bla das doch öde!
Gilde war eigendlich soweit ganz gut aber wenn man dann dafür kritisiert wird wie man is und dadurch dann aus der gilde geschmissen wird hmm ich weis ja net such was erwachseneres!
Nicht immer dieses "!ich bin soooo geil weil ich hab das und das item und ihr alle könnt nix bla blub" kiddy gelaber! mich würds ja mal interresieren wie die so zuhause sind ob die da auch so rumprollen naja zurück zum thema^^
Also lotro is schon sehr nice man kanns eine ruhe haben oder halt nich das bleibt jedem selber überlassen.
Jo gibt massig quests aber das auch gut so weil so kommt man nicht in die zwickmühle wie schaff ich das lvl und dann 3 std mobs haut wie in WoW, hier hat man immer was zu tun=) 
Zumindest noch^^ und auch die anlehnung an die bücher/filme is doch gut man hat das gefühl als wenn man am rande hilft nicht den direkten weg mitverfolgt!


----------



## mantigore666 (18. Oktober 2007)

@hohewarte : schön zu lesen, das es doch "treue" wow-spieler gibt, die auch offen für andere games sind ;-)

es stimmt schon, ein koordinatensystem hab ich auch schon ein bissl vermisst und auch das nicht jede
wichtige stelle auf der karte vermerkt ist, nervt gelegentlich.

aber ich denke wir sind da auch etwas "wow-geschädigt", durch die pfeile wird man ja quasi zu jedem
questgeber hingetragen, viel denken oder suchen musste ich da nicht  ;-)

das es so viele quests gibt, liegt daran, das man hier durch quests levelt, nicht so sehr durch kills - entweder
man mag das oder halt nicht, reine geschmacksache.
unübersichtlich finde ich es aber nicht, da die quests immer nach region geordnet sind und was ich ganz klasse
finde : in der regel kann ich mit dem gleichen mob den ich kille, mehrere quests gleichzeitig bedienen.
mein paradebeispiel sind die eber in den einsamen landen : wenn man ihnen noch die augen rauspuhlen würde
um murmeln zu bauen, wär das ganze vieh verwertet  <fg>

selbst die etwas undeutlich beschriebenen quests sind bei nachdenken schon logisch aufgebaut : eine ROTE
(also schwere quest) kann unmöglich mobs als gegner haben, die UNTER dem aktuellen level liegen - auch
die gegner sollten also rot sein  ;-)

alles in allem also ne reine gewöhnungssache, obgleich ich zugeben muss, das es zu verwirrungen kommen
kann, wenn man beide spiele gleichzeitig spielt, aber das ist z.b. bei shooter UND rpg auch nicht anders.


----------



## treecat (18. Oktober 2007)

@ mantigore

Ist schon ärgerlich, wenn man gerade in ner Ruine war, Goblins bis zum abwinken gemetzelt hat um sich ein Item für ne Quest zu holen und dann die "töte 15 Goblins"-Quest bekommt ...^^

Wäre schön, wenn man die Gegner auf "Vorrat" killen (oder sollte ich sagen: demoralisieren?^^) könnte. 

Bei LOTRO merkt man schon häufig, dass das Spiel noch relativ neu (1/2 Jahr läuft es jetzt, oder?) ist und noch Kinderkrankheiten hat. Aber wenigstens macht TURBINE was daran; wenn ich mir die Inhalte der Patches so angucke i.V. zu denen bei dem Spiel mit den 3 Buchstaben? Und  für die Zukunft gibt es da noch ne Menge, das eingebaut werden kann. LOTRO wächst noch.

Mit gefällt LOTRO sehr gut; ich habe den "wechsel" nicht bereut. Punkt!


----------



## mantigore666 (18. Oktober 2007)

@treecat :  ja, stimmt, auch solche "questpatzer" gibts ab und an, wollen wir auch nicht verheimlichen,
aber selbst die werden einem in der regel dadurch versüsst, das man genau diese gegner eh für eine
fähigkeit gebrauchen kann :-)

und wo du es grade ansprichst : die kontentpatches sind schon der hammer, so mag ich das und hoffe
so bleibt das auch :-)


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. Oktober 2007)

Codemasters und Turbine haben schließlich versprochen, alle 2 Monate einen solchen Content Patch zu liefern, bisher hat es gut geklappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## treecat (18. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich gucke, was da mit dem nächsten Buch am 24. so kommt bin ich ganz happy!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DAS ist Support; da kann sich die Firman mit dem Spiel mit den 3 Buchstaben ne Scheibe von abschneiden!


----------



## Galdera (19. Oktober 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Codemasters und Turbine haben schließlich versprochen, alle 2 Monate einen solchen Content Patch zu liefern, bisher hat es gut geklappt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm, versprechen tut blizzard auch vieles.... 

nur mit dem einhalten ist bei denen nicht so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (19. Oktober 2007)

Leere Versprechen sind aber noch schlimmer, als ger keine, wenn man mich fragt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Hat mich hier jemand gefragt? Nein, eigentlich nicht, aber das ist mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Naja, wie gesagt die LotRo-Menschen halten ihre Versprechen und so hat das zu laufen. Gefälligst! *stampf* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (19. Oktober 2007)

Combac schrieb:


> Nicht immer dieses "!ich bin soooo geil weil ich hab das und das item und ihr alle könnt nix bla blub" kiddy gelaber! mich würds ja mal interresieren wie die so zuhause sind ob die da auch so rumprollen



Ja! Tun sie!  In ein paar jahren werden erste psychologen auf eine neue Art von sozialer Schädigung, ausgehend von diesen Spielen, aufmerksam werden müssen!


- am 24. soll das neue Buch rauskommen? Wo steht das? Aaah, Ich hab die wichtigste Information verpasst?

- übrigens auch ein guter punkt für HdR: Wenn sie das versprechen halten, können wir sagen, dass wir sozusagen ein sich stetig steigerndes Event haben. Es ist wie Gabber-musik (ha-ha u.u), nur dass es nicht schneller und lauter wird... gut, die ähnlichkeiten sind also doch nicht so groß. Ich meine, bei WoW kann es auch mal ein bisschen länger dauern, bis mal was neues kommt, und wenn dann was kommt ist es regelmäßig Endgame-content (nicht, dass es nicht schon genug nicht-endgame-content gäbe, _aber trotzdem_).  ...Wer jetzt noch nicht sicher ist, sollte vielleicht einfach in nem halben jahr nochmal schauen, vielleicht neuigkeiten verfolgen (das erzeugt übrigens das "ich muss kaufen"-bauchgefühl, neuigkeiten verfolgen. Siehe Blizzard-Informationspolitik)...  irgendwann kommt vielleicht *das*, was man *schon immer* in seinem spiel gewollt hat (letzte Klammer: Ich sach nur Housing.)


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. Oktober 2007)

Vetaro schrieb:


> (...)
> - am 24. soll das neue Buch rauskommen? Wo steht das? Aaah, Ich hab die wichtigste Information verpasst?
> (...)


Lies' doch mal hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (19. Oktober 2007)

@ vetaro

nu ja, man MUSS es nicht kaufen, im grunde gilt das für alle luxusartikel...  :-)

ich find das spiel klasse, das was turbine macht sehr gut und alles ist prächtig,
aber ich bitte nicht zu vergessen, das die das erst in zweiter oder dritter linie
für uns, die user, machen.

es gibt nur eine wirkliche antriebsfeder für eine firma : GELD
und viele spieler = viel geld, daher wird wow immer bunter, bei hdro wird
"was am pvp verbessert" und warhammer "überarbeitet" : alles soll "massetauglich"
sein - solange es spass macht, ist das auch legitim und man freut sich natürlich
über jedes "geschenk"  :-)

ich will damit sagen, auch die jungs (und hoffentlich auch mädels) von turbine sind
keine heiligen oder können übers wasser gehen, sie machen halt nur ihren job
etwas besser als andere und ich hoffe, es bleibt auch so und hdro wird kein
spiel von der stange, das man gegen ein beliebiges anderes austauschen kann.
denn dann werde ich auch weiterhin diese arbeit mit meinem sauer verdienten geld belohnen ;-)

in diesem sinne, frohes gamen


----------



## Vetaro (19. Oktober 2007)

Oh nagut, da hab ich ne ausrede, an meinem geburtstag hab ich nicht nachgeschaut, ob es neuigkeiten gab, und da schon wieder "informationen zu buch 11" aufgetaucht sind (was in Buffed-HdrO-sprache heisst "jemand hat zwei sätze dazu gesagt") dachte ich, das wär's gewesen und hab den drunterstehenden wichtigeren eintrag nicht gesehen *g*

- nur, weil ein spiel massentauglich gemacht werden soll, macht es das nicht schlechter. ich kann mir übrigens vorstellen, wenn deren personalchefs nicht arbeiten als wären sie da in einem callcenter, dass die entwickler durchaus noch spaß an dre sache haben. Es ist natürlich arbeit, im gegensatz zu aber... na, sagen wir mal Fabrikarbeiter oder chinafarmer nimmt man so nen beruf meistens aus persönlicher freude am thema an (wer schnell viel geld und wenig mühe haben will wird bankkaufmann, das weiß man doch *g*). Das heisst, die wirklichen chefs mögen seelenlos auf ihrem geld sitzen und hätten es auch unterstützt, wenn das spiel "rotlicht tycoon online" geworden wäre, die sind aber auch nur, na? ja, über eine bis zwei ecken am content beteiligt.

(Achtung, ich habe hierzu überhaupt kein hintergrundwissen und habe mir das nun völlig aus den fingern gesogen, sehr wahrscheinlich mag ich die menschheit einfach zu gerne als dass ich glauben würde, dass sogar die entwickler die sachen nur entwickelt haben, weil sie unbedingt den nächsten check sehen wollten...)


----------



## Lakron (20. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hab mir HdRo auch gekauft aber hab das spiel schon nach 4 tagen wieder weggelegt.. wieso weiss ich auch nicht ich kanns ned beschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das flair ist einfach nicht das selbe.. Mir gefällt diese ``comic grafik`` wie viele sie nennen einfach zu gut.


----------



## Pacster (20. Oktober 2007)

MisterX2 schrieb:


> Also ich bin ganz zu frieden mit Hdro und freue mich jetzt vorallem aufs housing
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja, alle HdRO-Spieler freuen sich irgendwie aufs Housing. Das das aber letztlich auch nichts anderes als Pet-,Set- oder Ruffarmen mit flächemäßig größerer Grafik ist, das haben glaube ich bisher irgendwie die wenigsten realisiert. Noch 10h dann krieg ich nen neuen Teppich, noch 3h dann gibt es nen Stuhl. Spielmechanisch ist das nichts anderes als eine neue Poser-Belohnung für Vielspieler/Farmer.
Ich persönlich würde mich zwar auch über Housing in anderen Spielen freuen(wenns instanziert wird und nicht so ausartet wie bei UO...oder man bräuchte wirklich eine dynamisch wachsende Stadt was allerdings Gamemaster und ein gänzlich neues System voraussetzt. Entweder müsste man da mogeln und einfach die Stadt immer weiter aus dem Nichts vergrößern(Verschiebung von Kartengrenzen)...oder die Stadt müsste anfangs in einem mehr oder weniger riesigen leeren Gebiet stehen) aber für mich ist es auch kein heiliger Gral.

@vaiquero: Also regelmäßige Content-updates gibt es bei WoW auch. eins seit BC..und 2 folgen noch. Wenn WotlK bis Februar oder März rauskommt, dann waren es 3 updates +1addon in einem jahr...macht im Schnitt dann auch alle 3 Monate. Was vielleicht interessant wäre, ist zu vergleichen welches Spiel in diesem Jahr dann mehr neuen Content eingeführt hat(also ab einem Tag nachdem das Hauptspiel von HdRO draußen war).

Vergiss aber bitte auch nicht wenn du was von der Community schreibst, das bei HdRO halt noch keine frustriert, genervten Leute rumrennen, die seit 2 Jahren Endgamecontent machen und die dann natürlich irgendwo anders ihren Spass suchen(sei es beim Ganken, oder Flamen oder sonstwie Stress machen. Das ist das gleiche was man auch bei Kids auf der Starße erlebt...je gelangweilter desto mehr Ärger machen sie). Die Stimmung und das Verhalten der Spieler da war rund um den Release von BC auch deutlich besser und ist dann wieder nach 2-3 Monaten abgesackt.

@mantigore666: Natürlich sind es die WoW-Spieler, die die da durchrushen. Die kennen das ganze nämlich schon. Ich hab mir bei WoW auch anfangs alles durchgelesen und fand es toll und neu(und auch bei WoW gibt es etliche interessante Geschichten)...nur irgendwann interessiert es einen halt nicht mehr ob man die Wölfe nun killen soll weil sie die Oma gefressen haben, oder die Warge töten soll weil sie die Nachtruhe stören. Die Geschichten hat man doch alle eh schon x-mal in anderen Spielen oder Märchenbüchern gesehen. Neue Spieler gehen da halt mit einer anderen Einstellung rein als solche die schon 5 andere MMORPGS gespielt haben und in denen noch 5 hochstufige Twinks besitzen.
Ich habs bei WoW auch nicht verstanden wie die Leute da so durchrushen können...aber bei denen waren es halt schon Twinks als ich angefangen habe. Genau das gleiche wirds bei HdRO mit den Twinks auch geben...geht garkein Weg dran vorbei(schließlich sind es ja unterm Strich nicht wirklich andere Menschen, die das Spiel spielen, selbst wenn manche HdRO-Fans sich das noch einbilden).
Die Posts hier bestätigen ja das eigentlich auch denn fast immer heißt es: "es ist in letzter Zeit schlimmer geworden".

@Kalvasflam: Super. Es gibt Trekkies, Es gibt Star Wars Fetischisten...und es gibt immernoch UO-Spieler. Man wird immer Leute finden, die selbst den größten Müll gerade deshalb Kult finden weils so müllig ist und sie sich damit selbst von der Masse etwas abheben. Die einen bauen die Brücke der Enterprise von vor 20 Jahren nach..und die anderen selbstkasteien sich halt indem sie ein 10 Jahre altes Spiel spielen. Das bedeutet aber nicht das die Brücke der Enterprise vor 20 Jahren echt oder geil aussah....oder das UO ein nach heutigen Standards auch nur annähernd gut ist(Tatsache ist das es selbst damals ziemlich verissen wurde ;-)). Das einzige was es beweist, ist, das diese Dinge das Potential haben Freaks anzulocken. UO ist viel komplexer als alles andere, Jedi ist eine Religion...und in Star Trek gibt es versteckte Botschaften von Marsmännchen.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (20. Oktober 2007)

Pacster schrieb:


> Ja, alle HdRO-Spieler freuen sich irgendwie aufs Housing. Das das aber letztlich auch nichts anderes als Pet-,Set- oder Ruffarmen mit flächemäßig größerer Grafik ist, das haben glaube ich bisher irgendwie die wenigsten realisiert.



Na wenigstens hats einer kapiert, stimmts Pacster? Danke das du uns aufklärst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was aber Housing mit farmen zutun haben soll versteh ich immer noch nicht so recht. Achso du meinst das Geld fürs Haus muss man sich farmen? Naja schwer nachvollziehbar... ich brauch jedenfalls kein "deluxe-haus" damit ich Zugang für Annúminas bekomme...


----------



## stamira (21. Oktober 2007)

als lotr spieler muss ich sagen das die leute bei weitem netter sind als in wow
das beste beispiel lieferte mir jemand heute morgen. ich habe meinen wow acc (70 jägerin) reaktiviert und mal geguckt da ich es doch ein wenig vermisst habe mit meinem pet unterwegs zu sein... 

da habe ich mal ein paar regionen durchflogen und auch ein bissl gefarmt. sogar auf meiner friendliste erkannte ich einen alten bekannten. aber alles was der sagte war ka, lol oder rofl ... ich war erschrocken .. bin ich so verwöhnt worden in den 6 monaten lotr? 

gut dachte ich mir ... da schrieb mir jemand eine private nachricht >ey kannst mir helfen bei quest xy< ... da fragte ich mich zu allererst wieso der es nichtmal für nötig hält und guten morgen sagt. als ich ihn daraufhin frage wieso er gleich mit der "helf mir bei der quest" bettelei mich überfällt und nicht grüssen kann. da meinte der doch glatt >he ich brauch mich nicht beschimpfen lassen< dannach hörte ich von besagter person nichts mehr ... da er sich einen ehrenplatz auf meiner ig liste verdient hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (21. Oktober 2007)

Pacster schrieb:


> schließlich sind es ja unterm Strich nicht wirklich andere Menschen, die das Spiel spielen, selbst wenn manche HdRO-Fans sich das noch einbilden



Ich hatte mich da verlesen, hatte ausversehen das "andere" übersehen, was dem ganzen eine andere bedeutung gab. Ich fand die vorstellung von dieser anderen bedeutung so erheiternd, dass ich es hier einfach noch erwähnen musste.




> @Kalvasflam: Super. Es gibt Trekkies, Es gibt Star Wars Fetischisten...und es gibt immernoch UO-Spieler.[...] Jedi ist eine Religion.[...]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3MapbYJ7pw


----------



## Regesas (21. Oktober 2007)

Mich würde mal eins Interessieren... Das hab ich mal vor längere Zeit gelesen was mich vor HDRO abgeschreckt hat. Nun will ich gerne wissen ob das alles stimmt? 





> 1) Es besitzt 0, aber auch wirklich 0 Taktik
> 2) Die Aufgaben sehen immer folgendermasen aus: Töte,Sammle,Suche --> Langweilig; Nachdem man die berühmten Orte wie Bruchtal oder Tom Bombadils Haus gesehen hat, hat man schon 80% Spielspass hinter sich, denn das Spielen an sich macht nicht Spass (also bitte, wem macht es Spass nur auf 1 oder 2 zu drücken, um anschliesend zu sehn, wie sein Charakter angreift? man wird selbst nicht gefordert), sondern nur das Sehen der Welt
> 3) Im Prinzip sind alle "Klassen" gleich: Alle nur Schaden (Ausnahme Barde); Das bringt wenig Innovation mit sich (z.B. Schurke hauptsächlich Schleichen und den Gegner irritieren)
> 4) Auch kann man ab Lvl 15 nichts mehr alleine erledigen (auser laufen); man braucht immer eine Gruppe (die zu finden dauert)
> ...


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich gebe jetzt mal zu jedem Punkt meine Meinung dazu in *fett*:

1) Es besitzt 0, aber auch wirklich 0 Taktik
*- 0 Taktik würde bedeuten, dass man einfach auf jeden Gegner draufstürmen kann: Blödsinn.*
2) Die Aufgaben sehen immer folgendermasen aus: Töte,Sammle,Suche --> Langweilig; Nachdem man die berühmten Orte wie Bruchtal oder Tom Bombadils Haus gesehen hat, hat man schon 80% Spielspass hinter sich, denn das Spielen an sich macht nicht Spass (also bitte, wem macht es Spass nur auf 1 oder 2 zu drücken, um anschliesend zu sehn, wie sein Charakter angreift? man wird selbst nicht gefordert), sondern nur das Sehen der Welt
*- Es gibt viele lustige Aufgaben und anspruchsvolle Gruppenquests & Instanzen, die Quests sind absolut nicht alle gleich.*
3) Im Prinzip sind alle "Klassen" gleich: Alle nur Schaden (Ausnahme Barde); Das bringt wenig Innovation mit sich (z.B. Schurke hauptsächlich Schleichen und den Gegner irritieren)
*- Jede Klasse ist völlig anders, jeder Klasse sind unterschiedliche Rollen im Spiel zugeordnet, sie spielen sich sehr unterschiedlich.*
4) Auch kann man ab Lvl 15 nichts mehr alleine erledigen (auser laufen); man braucht immer eine Gruppe (die zu finden dauert)
*- Mein Main ist mittlerweile Level 44 und ich spiele fast hauptsächlich solo.*
5) Die "Monster" sind entweder total lachhaft oder zu stark; also entweder nerven sie nur oder sie hauen dich kurz und klein, ohne dass man eine Chance hat (auser wie gesagt in der Gruppe)
*- Meiner Meinung sind die Gegner sehr ausgeglichen. Für jeden zu schaffen, aber nicht zu leicht. Für einige "Elite" Gegner benötigt man eine Gruppe, diese finden sich aber nur in bestimmten Gebieten oder für Gruppenaufgaben.*
6) Wer mal etwas Überraschung und Abwechslung will, sucht vergeblich; das Spiel ist absolut linear aufgebaut, einen plötzlichen Orküberfall z.b. gibt es nicht
*- Wer mal eine Weile an der Schragenbrücke steht, weiß, dass es auch mal einen Orküberfall gibt, bei dem man die Wachen unterstützen muss. Dieser Angriff erfolgt quasi willkürlich und ohne Einwirken einer Quest o.ä.*
7) Alle Charaktere auf gleichem Lvl schauen genau gleich aus; es gibt einfach nicht genug Waffen und vorallem Kleidungsstücke!!! --> Man ist nicht ein bestimmter Mann / Frau in Mittelerde, sondern nur ein Klon von vielen...
*- Das ist nur in den ersten Levels so, damit jeder auf dem glechen Stand ist. Ab ca. Level 15 unterscheiden sich die verschiedenen Charaktere sehr.*
8) Das fehlende PvP macht sich auch bemerkbar: damit könnte man wenigstens ein wenig Abwechslung ins Spiel bringen, aber das Monsterplay ist ein Witz: Da stehen 7 Jäger (total overpowered, vor ihnen ihre Fallen und davor die Wächter; als böse Seite hat man keine Chance. Man braucht ca. 5 Monster um einen Wächter mal zu ärgern (wenn man ihn zufällig alleine begegnet).
*- Das Monsterplay ist sehr ausgeglichen. Man kann auf beiden Seiten Erfolge verbuchen, "overpowered" ist Keiner.*
9) "Folge dem Weg der Gemeinschaft"; Pustekuchen! Man sieht Aragorn und Gandalf mal kurz mit Lvl 10 und dann bis Lvl 35 nicht mehr, die Aufgaben haben absolut nichts mit der Gemeinschaft zu tun
*- Die epische Questreihe enthält über 100 Quests, die mit der Gemeinschaft zu tun haben. Auch außerhalb der epischen Questreihe ist man mit der Gemeinschaft verbunden, man hilft z.B. dabei Narsil neu zu schmieden.*
10) Das Berufssystem ist sinnlos; man braucht sehr lange, um gute Sachen herstellen zu können, nur um dann zu sehn, dass die Questbelohnungen viel besser sind
*- Natürlich dauert es lange, sonst wäre es doch langweilig. Außerdem lohnt es sich, denn die hergestellten Items sind mit den Questbelohnungen gleichwertig, manchmal sogar besser.*
11) Man wird regelrecht mit Quests zugemüllt; --> man verliert den Überblick;
*- Man verliert nicht den Überblick, da alle Quests sauber sortiert sind. So hat man immer etwas zu tun, wem eine Quest nicht gefällt, bricht sie eben ab, keiner wird gezwungen, eine Quest zu machen.*
12) Unterschiede zwischen den Rassen (Mensch/Elb/Zwerg/Hobbit) gibt es nur den Anschein nach. Dass z.b. ein Elb der unübertroffene Bogenschütze ist, weis Codemasters anscheinend nicht, denn ein Zwergenjäger ist lutigerweise ebensogut! Auch dass sich z.b. Beweglichkeit für den Fernkampf auszahlt ist falsch: mit 2 Schwertern aus Gondor (je +16 Beweglichkeit) hatte ich gerade einmal 1 !!! Schaden mehr; das ist lachhaft
*- Die einzelnen Unterschiede der Rassen findet man bei Punkt 3 in diesem Thread. Abgesehen von diesen Unterschieden, grenzen sich die einzelnen Rassen im späteren Verlauf des Spiel immer mehr voneinander ab: So können später Zwerge besser mit Äxten umgehen, als andere, Menschen sind z.B. im Führen von Schwertern besser, als andere.
Beweglichkeit erhöht z.B. auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, einen kritischen Treffer zu landen. Außerdem ist ein Schadenspunkt (pro Sekunde, was du wahrscheinlich meinst) nicht wenig, bei WOW wäre es vielleicht wenig, in HDRO sind die Maximalwerte aber ganz andere: Hier macht niemand Schaden im vierstelligen Bereich, das Ganze relativiert sich also.*

Für Rechtschreibfehler hafte ich nicht, da ich angetrunken bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (21. Oktober 2007)

1) Wo besitzt WoW Taktik ausser im Raidcontent der auch nach und nach kam und lotro ja noch relativ neu ist und noch alles kommen kann?
2) Wider WoW als beispiel...Nagrand..sonne...30°c...töte 30 böcke...30 riesenkühe....30 vögel...fertig...töte wider 30 böcke....30 riesenkühe...30 vögel...aber vorsicht...diesmal sind sie woanders^^....fertig...töte einen bock...eine riesenkuh....einen vogel..."dann bin ich endlich fertig?" ....ja dann bist du fertig.
3) WoW again....alle machen schaden je nach skillung...naja ausser palas ;P auch nicht viel abwechselung oder?
4) Habe lotro noch nicht sehr hoch gespielt (lvl 20) bin aber bis dahin recht gut alleine zurecht gekommen bis auf die Buchquestreihe (nice word) wofür man recht schnell leute findet.
5) Stimmt schon das einige Gegner am anfang sehr leicht sind stört mich persönlich nicht sonderlich.
6) Ich denke damit sind wohl ungescriptete Ereignisse gemeint die random i wann in der welt auftauchen...noch nirgendwo gesehen...und ich kann das gewhine schon hören wenn der verfasser der vorher gejammert hat das man nix alleine machen kann auf einmal von einer horde orcs umgerannt wird die ausm nichts auftaucht.
7) Finde das (alleine schon durch weniger auswahlmöglichkeiten bei der Charerstellung) bei WoW viel extremer und da alle die sets sammeln ist variation fehl am platz
8) Kann dazu nichts sagen da ich monsterplay nur kurz mal angespielt habe denke aber da man relativ die gleichen klassen hat und den char ausbauen kann ca die gleichen chancen hat.
9) Joa aus 9 gefährten werden dann (mal einfach ne spielerzahl auf nem server genannt) 1009 die gleich straight nach mordor marschieren könnten und sauron die kontaktlinse ausm riesen auge hauen könnten. Das spiel spielt im lotr universum man spielt nicht einen der gefährten noch wird die story komplett geändert^^
10) Ich finds recht gelungen da man auch auf den handel mit anderen pc's angewiesen ist. Zum nutzen der sachen...habe mit meinem Rogue hammersmith auf 375 und die T2 version des hammers hat ohne ende gold gekostet das skillen und die arena season 2 sachen sind schon besser, hatte vorher nicht ein item herstellen können was einen nutzen hätte^^
11) Naja es liegt an einem selber ob man erstmal alles annimt und planlos losrennt oder man sich nach und nach erstmal zurechtfindet. Ich persönlich finde die vielen quests gut schließlich spiel ich ein mmo um zu questen.
12) Naja ob man einzellnen rassen in bestimmten klassen riesen vorteile geben sollte..darüber lässt sich streiten...schränkt auch wider die (laut punkt 3) eh schon geringe klassenauswahl ein.


So seh ich die Dinge.


----------



## Pacster (21. Oktober 2007)

Tôny schrieb:


> 2) Wider WoW als beispiel...Nagrand..sonne...30°c...töte 30 böcke...30 riesenkühe....30 vögel...fertig...töte wider 30 böcke....30 riesenkühe...30 vögel...aber vorsicht...diesmal sind sie woanders^^....fertig...töte einen bock...eine riesenkuh....einen vogel..."dann bin ich endlich fertig?" ....ja dann bist du fertig.



Das ist falsch. Danach musste nämlich noch einen Elite killen. =P
Davon mal abgesehen sind die Jägerlagerquests sowohl in Schligendorn als auch in Nagrand wohl die übelsten Farm-Questreihen im ganzen Spiel...und vermutlich auch genau so von Blizzard als Art Running-Gag programmiert(sonst hätten sie sicher nicht zufällig beide ans Jägerlager/Expedition des Jägerteams gebunden). Ich wette man wird so auch in Northrend wiedersehen...und jeder wird dann bereits beim Anblick des Lagers wissen das man die Quests auslassen kann(weil das Item was da droppt zwar nett ist, aber auch nicht die Überwaffe)...oder sich auf 5h farmen einstellen darf. ;-)

Natürlich gibt es massig schrottige Quests in WoW(und da zähle ich die Jägerquests nichtmal zu weil die für mich halt seit BC einen gewissen Kultfaktor haben). Nur ist das in HdRO mit nur einem Drittel des Contents genauso...und HdRO-Fans schreiben immer nur von den tollen Quests und wie doof die in WoW doch sind. Da passt halt was nicht(zumal es in WoW ja auch etliche richtig schöne Questreihen gibt. Egal obs die langen rund um Onxyia oder Hakkar sind...oder z.b. die Questreihe, die beim Geist in den Sümpfen des Elends beginnt und die viele Spieler nichtmal gemacht haben, aber dann über fehlende Story-Quests heulen).


7) Ja. Die Charaktererstellung bei WoW ist Schrott was die Anzahl der Skins angeht..aber auch schon etwas älter. Sieht ja derzeit so aus als würden in Zukunft nachträglich Änderungen am Char möglich sein durch Friseur....und hoffentlich auch mal einen, der Rüstungen einfärben kann.
Das mit den Sets gilt allerdings NUR für den Endgamecontent(naja...und extreme PvP-Twinks ;-)). Da ist die Auswahl unterm Strich wirklich ziemlich gering(wobei es vermutlich bei jedem Spiel halt ganz am Ende nunmal nur 1 oder 2 beste Rüstungen gibt und die will natürlich irgendwo jeder). Als allerdings noch in der Scherbenwelt alle am Leveln waren, sahen alle EXTREM unterschiedlich aus(vielleicht mit Ausnahme der Waffen die einfach ab Nagrand durch den Ring des Blutes ziemlich bestimmt wurden weil diese Waffen nunmal deutlich stärker waren als alles was es sonst auf der Stufe gibt). Man kann also sagen das bei WoW sehr viel Vielfalt bis zum Endgame(also von Level 1-70...ab dem Addon dann level 80 weil sich keiner mehr die Sets von level 70 holt) herrscht...und wer was anderes behauptet, lügt.


----------



## maggus (21. Oktober 2007)

Regesas schrieb:


> Mich würde mal eins Interessieren... Das hab ich mal vor längere Zeit gelesen was mich vor HDRO abgeschreckt hat. Nun will ich gerne wissen ob das alles stimmt?



All diese Negativpunkte werden von Menschen aufgebracht, die sich nicht aufs Spiel einlassen. Mal kurz für 20 Minuten HdRO angespielt, und sich dann darüber beschwert, dass die Rüstungen alle gleich aussehen..


----------



## Vetaro (21. Oktober 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> All diese Negativpunkte werden von Menschen aufgebracht, die sich nicht aufs Spiel einlassen. Mal kurz für 20 Minuten HdRO angespielt, und sich dann darüber beschwert, dass die Rüstungen alle gleich aussehen..




Ich habe sogar das gefühl, der schreber der punkte hat vergessen, [/ironie] hinten dran zu schreiben, obwohl er es eigentlich wollte. Fast jeder punkt ist genau das gegenteil der realen verhältnisse oder zumindest vergleichsweise besser als in WoW.
 Zu Quests: Ja, die "Ohh, wir haben ja unheimlich viele storyquests"-fraktion ödet mich auch an...  die beispiele, nämlich "epische questreihe" und "narsil neu schmieden" sind nämlich genau die punkte, an denen es dann mit der großen handlung aufhört. Ausserhalb des Auenlandes (Wo es durchaus immre mal geschichten und auenland-angemessene Ereignisse gibt) werden die erklärungen, warum man jetzt irgendwelchen mist von viechern sammeln muss, auch immer dämlicher.
 Für die stufe 45-klassenquests des wächters muss man alle möglichen sachen sammeln... schuhe von grimmhand-zwergen (für WoWler: Dunkeleisen), Krallen von Hügelklauen...  und kein einziges der stücke kann ich mir in irgendeiner weise als bauteil der waffe vorstellen. Wie wird es erklärt? "Durch die zerstörung dieser schuhe wird die macht eurer waffe nur noch erhöht"...  klingt schon ein *bisschen* fadenscheinig, find ich. Ausserhalb der Epischen Reihe ist es einfach so: Die Aufgaben sind durchaus mit WoW vergleichbar, man hat sich nur ein *bisschen*, sagen wir 15%, mehr mühe gegeben.


----------



## maggus (21. Oktober 2007)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Zu Quests: Ja, die "Ohh, wir haben ja unheimlich viele storyquests"-fraktion ödet mich auch an...  die beispiele, nämlich "epische questreihe" und "narsil neu schmieden" sind nämlich genau die punkte, an denen es dann mit der großen handlung aufhört. Ausserhalb des Auenlandes (Wo es durchaus immre mal geschichten und auenland-angemessene Ereignisse gibt) werden die erklärungen, warum man jetzt irgendwelchen mist von viechern sammeln muss, auch immer dämlicher.
> Für die stufe 45-klassenquests des wächters muss man alle möglichen sachen sammeln... schuhe von grimmhand-zwergen (für WoWler: Dunkeleisen), Krallen von Hügelklauen...  und kein einziges der stücke kann ich mir in irgendeiner weise als bauteil der waffe vorstellen. Wie wird es erklärt? "Durch die zerstörung dieser schuhe wird die macht eurer waffe nur noch erhöht"...  klingt schon ein *bisschen* fadenscheinig, find ich. Ausserhalb der Epischen Reihe ist es einfach so: Die Aufgaben sind durchaus mit WoW vergleichbar, man hat sich nur ein *bisschen*, sagen wir 15%, mehr mühe gegeben.



Ich muss erlich zugeben, dass ich mir Questbeschreibungen eher selten durchlese. Ich fliege kurz mal drüber, um zu erhaschen, wo ich ungefähr hin muss und was ich dort sammeln / töten soll. Das wars.
Wenn ich dann nicht weiterkomme, schau ich vielleicht mal genauer hin.

Die Auenland-Quests sind allerdings was besonderes. In keinem anderen Gebiet hatte ich so viel Spass wie im Auenland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dort ist einfach alles furchtbar putzig und drollig geraten. Sowas mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. Oktober 2007)

Mir gefiel Evendim auch sehr gut.
Schöne Rätsel und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (22. Oktober 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Mir gefiel Evendim auch sehr gut.
> Schöne Rätsel und so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, die "rätsel" werden auch immer wieder freudig genannt. Dabei handelt es sich genau um zwei questreihen im gesamten spiel oO   ... Wobei die eine in Bruchtal aus (auf deutsch) schlechtgereimten versen besteht, die einem sagen sollen, was man findet, ich habe aber bisher von *niemandem* gehört, der ernsthaft erraten hat, was es sein soll (weil die beschreibungen auch sehr missverständlich sind), und man letztendlich einfach zufällig über die dinge stolpert) ... und die andere aufgabenreihe in Evendim zumindest einmal (hier geht's um die kampfarena) mit einem ort verbunden ist, den man alleine möglicherweise gar nicht findet. Die Rätsel sind also Technisch irgendwie schon was neues, aber dass man das direkt als pluspunkt für das gesamte spiel sehen kann...

Tut mir leid, ich bin zu kritisch. Die aufgaben *sind* ok.


----------



## mantigore666 (22. Oktober 2007)

Pacster schrieb:


> @mantigore666: Natürlich sind es die WoW-Spieler, die die da durchrushen. Die kennen das ganze nämlich schon. Ich hab mir bei WoW auch anfangs alles durchgelesen und fand es toll und neu(und auch bei WoW gibt es etliche interessante Geschichten)...nur irgendwann interessiert es einen halt nicht mehr ob man die Wölfe nun killen soll weil sie die Oma gefressen haben, oder die Warge töten soll weil sie die Nachtruhe stören. Die Geschichten hat man doch alle eh schon x-mal in anderen Spielen oder Märchenbüchern gesehen. Neue Spieler gehen da halt mit einer anderen Einstellung rein als solche die schon 5 andere MMORPGS gespielt haben und in denen noch 5 hochstufige Twinks besitzen.
> Ich habs bei WoW auch nicht verstanden wie die Leute da so durchrushen können...aber bei denen waren es halt schon Twinks als ich angefangen habe. Genau das gleiche wirds bei HdRO mit den Twinks auch geben...geht garkein Weg dran vorbei(schließlich sind es ja unterm Strich nicht wirklich andere Menschen, die das Spiel spielen, selbst wenn manche HdRO-Fans sich das noch einbilden).
> Die Posts hier bestätigen ja das eigentlich auch denn fast immer heißt es: "es ist in letzter Zeit schlimmer geworden".



ok, ich geb dir recht, in wow hab ich bei meinen twinks auch schon auswändig gewusst, wo ich hin muss und
bin nur noch durchgewandert, es gab halt kaum einen roten faden und ab einem gewissen level musste ich
eh stunden damit zubringen, instanzen zu farmen, bis ich mal was anständiges an rüstung zusammen bekam.

und eben das ist hier anders, es gibt so viele quests, das ich locker aufsteigen kann, ohne alle zu machen und mit dem twink sind dann halt die anderen quests dran. ob ich nun eine bestimmte sorte gegner "farme" oder einfach nur der story- oder questline folge, ist ganz alleine mir überlassen.

natürlich rushen nur wow´ler durch, sind es halt gewohnt, nur HIER gibts eine schöne geschichte und - bis 
auf wenige ausnahmen - sind die dinge stimmig.

ich finde es übrigens bemerkenswert, das sich dein schreibstil ändert, wenn du über "dein" wow schreibst  ;-)


----------



## mantigore666 (22. Oktober 2007)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ja, die "rätsel" werden auch immer wieder freudig genannt. Dabei handelt es sich genau um zwei questreihen im gesamten spiel oO   ... Wobei die eine in Bruchtal aus (auf deutsch) schlechtgereimten versen besteht, die einem sagen sollen, was man findet, ich habe aber bisher von *niemandem* gehört, der ernsthaft erraten hat, was es sein soll (weil die beschreibungen auch sehr missverständlich sind), und man letztendlich einfach zufällig über die dinge stolpert) ... und die andere aufgabenreihe in Evendim zumindest einmal (hier geht's um die kampfarena) mit einem ort verbunden ist, den man alleine möglicherweise gar nicht findet. Die Rätsel sind also Technisch irgendwie schon was neues, aber dass man das direkt als pluspunkt für das gesamte spiel sehen kann...
> 
> Tut mir leid, ich bin zu kritisch. Die aufgaben *sind* ok.



hm...  nee, kritisch darfst du sein, ist ja auch deine meinung, schon ok...

aber wenn dir die rätsel nicht gefallen, mag das auch an der übersetzung liegen - das mit der arena
ist mir jedenfalls genauso gegangen  ;-)
es ist aber halt auch was neues, es gibt kaum vorbilder, der genre"könig" wow hat sowas grad gar nicht
zu bieten. gut ist, das wenigstens versucht wird, ein wenig an neuartigen quests reinzubringen.
klar kann man sagen das z.b. die "tragequests" ja immer das gleiche sind, aber genau betrachtet eben nicht.
der unterschied steckt im detail : post trägt man übers freie land, mit dem wasser muss man gehen, nicht laufen und die kiste in evendim muss man aus der festung tragen - gleiche vorgaben, aber mit unterschiedlichen schwierigkeiten verbunden.

im grunde ist es wie mit jedem spiel : um es geniessen zu können, muss man sich darauf einlassen.
es gibt schon einige nervige dinge, wie z.b. fliegen aller art und die böcke in evendim, oder das man mit
lvl 20 von lvl 12 mobs angegriffen wird (die viecher müssen SEHR verzweifelt sein <fg>)...  aber es wird
nun mal eine komplette welt simuliert und da darf ruhig auch mal was nerviges dabei sein  ;-)

überschrift über die ganzen inhalts-, form- und geschmacksdiskussionen sollte sein : wenn es dir nicht gefällt, musst du es nicht spielen und keiner wird gezwungen "andersgläubige" zu dissen oder ihr lieblingsspiel runter zu machen. (letzteres mach ich nur, wenn wow-kiddies in hdro-foren flamen <mfg>)


----------



## Pacster (22. Oktober 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> überschrift über die ganzen inhalts-, form- und geschmacksdiskussionen sollte sein : wenn es dir nicht gefällt, musst du es nicht spielen und keiner wird gezwungen "andersgläubige" zu dissen oder ihr lieblingsspiel runter zu machen. (letzteres mach ich nur, wenn wow-kiddies in hdro-foren flamen <mfg>)




Siehste...und da geht es doch schon los. Es ist ja nicht so als wären WoWler zuerst in non-existente HdRO-Foren gekommen. Es war(und ist)größtenteils ja andersrum. Ständig musste man sich anhören wieviel besser HdRO doch sei und überall in WoW-Foren wurde reißerische Werbung gemacht in Form von "WoW ist nur was für Kinder, bei HdRO sind alle erwachsen und die Server auch viel stabiler"...was natürlich nach gerademal einer Woche noch garnichts aussagt und sich zwischenzeitlich ja auch geändert hat. Außerdem geht es vermutlich jedem auf den Sack wenn da jemand zuerst Werbung für ein anderes Spiel macht indem er das Konkurrenzprodukt schlecht macht(ewige Ruffarmerei, dämliche Sets)...aber dann 4 Wochen später genau das gleiche bei seinem Spiel feiert wie die Erfindung des Rades.
Hätten HdRO-Fans sich nicht so darum bemüht das Spiel als ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu WoW darzustellen(was es ja offenbar kundenmäßig auch nach einem Jahr wohl nicht wirklich sein wird), gäbs nicht die Häme von der anderen Seite wenn mal wieder was doch nicht so gut funktioniert(wie das Monsterspiel).

Was Rätsel angeht, gibt es davon auch ein paar Quests in WoW. Ich geh allerdings lieber auf buffed.de und hol mir die Lösung als da stundenlang rumzuprobieren oder zu suchen.

Mein Schurken-Twink ist auf Level 48. Ich war einmal in ragefire,einmal in Shadowfang und einmal in Höhle des Wehklagens....und das nicht wegen EP. Seitdem habe ich keine Instanz mehr besucht und queste nur noch(und zwar mache ich meine EP ausschließlich questbezogen...kein Grinden von irgendwelchen Viechern). Offenbar ist es GARKEIN Problem auch ohne die Instanzen aufzusteigen(ich habe auch nicht wirklich vor bis Level 70 noch eine zu besuchen)...und ich habe mit Sicherheit nicht jede Quest gemacht. Ich habe auch fast ausschließlich alleine gequestet...also auch eine Gruppe braucht man nicht umbedingt. Es MUSS also keiner Instanzen gehen, der nicht will. Ab 2.3 wird es sogar noch uninteressanter in Instanzen zu gehen(und man muss deutlich weniger Quests machen) da das Leveln ja beschleunigt wird.
Man hat bei WoW einfach mehr Content...und da kannst du auch noch soviel erzählen, das man bei HdRO auch beim 2. mal keine Questwiederholungen hat(was natürlich so überhaupt nicht stimmt...aber naja). Unterm Strich bleibt das nunmal die Tatsache. Wenn man sich die angekündigten Erweiterungen für das nächste halbe Jahr anschaut, wird der Unterschied wohl auch nicht kleiner werden.


Was die schöne Geschichte angeht: Das ist nur Nostalgie. Ohne die Bücher gelesen zu haben, ist da nichts mit schöner Geschichte(die bleibt dann nämlich auch in HdRO reichlich platt in Richtung: Hilf irgendwelchen Deppen ein Schwert zu schmieden).....und wer die Bücher gelesen hat, der spielt bisher wenigstens nur irgendwas nach und da kann man auch sagen das die Hack'n Slash-Spiele zum gleichen Thema auch eine riesige Story haben(schließlich macht man da genau das gleiche...nur halt sogar schon für alle 3 Bücher). Die eigenständige Geschichte fehlt bei HdRO bisher größtenteils und es wird auch immer nur marketingtechnisch darauf hingewiesen was noch alles möglich ist(Erschaffung der Ringgeister, die Gebiete unter Saurons Kontrolle etc.)....implementiert ist davon noch nichts.


----------



## mantigore666 (22. Oktober 2007)

Pacster schrieb:


> Siehste...und da geht es doch schon los. Es ist ja nicht so als wären WoWler zuerst in non-existente HdRO-Foren gekommen. Es war(und ist)größtenteils ja andersrum. Ständig musste man sich anhören wieviel besser HdRO doch sei und überall in WoW-Foren wurde reißerische Werbung gemacht in Form von "WoW ist nur was für Kinder, bei HdRO sind alle erwachsen und die Server auch viel stabiler"...was natürlich nach gerademal einer Woche noch garnichts aussagt und sich zwischenzeitlich ja auch geändert hat. Außerdem geht es vermutlich jedem auf den Sack wenn da jemand zuerst Werbung für ein anderes Spiel macht indem er das Konkurrenzprodukt schlecht macht(ewige Ruffarmerei, dämliche Sets)...aber dann 4 Wochen später genau das gleiche bei seinem Spiel feiert wie die Erfindung des Rades.
> Hätten HdRO-Fans sich nicht so darum bemüht das Spiel als ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu WoW darzustellen(was es ja offenbar kundenmäßig auch nach einem Jahr wohl nicht wirklich sein wird), gäbs nicht die Häme von der anderen Seite wenn mal wieder was doch nicht so gut funktioniert(wie das Monsterspiel).
> 
> Was Rätsel angeht, gibt es davon auch ein paar Quests in WoW. Ich geh allerdings lieber auf buffed.de und hol mir die Lösung als da stundenlang rumzuprobieren oder zu suchen.
> ...



also das die hdro-spieler zuerst mit flamen angefangen haben, würde mich wundern, glaub ich dir jetzt aber mal unbesehen, da ich das letzte mal ende letzten jahres in einem wow-forum war...  aber wie darf ich das 
verstehen ? bist du (ein wenig und andere viel) dann die "rache der wow-foren" ?

die dinge, von denen du glaubst, das sie nicht stimmen (das du gar keine quest doppelt machst, hab ich 
gar nicht gesagt, nur das gros der quest muss man nicht doppelt machen wenn man nicht will), beruhen auf
gegenseitigkeit...  in den fast 2 jahren wow hab ich von den meisten dingen, die du als toll anpreist nix
mitbekommen : kaum besonders tolle quests, instanzen waren ein muss wenn die ausrüstung stimmen
sollte, kiddie-chats, ninja-looting, duellanfragen von high-level gegen anfänger, leichen-campen, und, und und...

hdro bietet keine story ? öhm...  komisch, ich spiele diese nichtvorhandene story grade, du auch ?
bei wow wiederholt sich doch nur alles : wieder eine instanz, die aus bekannten mobs zusammengewürfelt
wurde, ob die nun thematisch zusammenpassen oder nicht und ob der drache nun blau, grün oder gelb ist,
ändert auch nix an seinem aussehen....  und wenns mal zu abwegig ist, erfindet man einfach eine neue
mini-story drum, die - auch für wow-fans - nicht oder wenigstens nur mit viel gutem willen zum gesamtbild
passt.

und wenn wow hdro nicht als konkurrenz ansehen würde (hier gehts nicht um die kopfzahl der spieler, sondern um das potential und vor allem den support der community bei dem hdro klar die nase vorn hat),
dann würden sie nicht schnellstens sachen daraus kopieren (z.b. eingebauten sprachchat).
fakt ist, das bereits bevor ich wow angefangen habe, das versprechen seitens blizzard bestand "am housing
zu arbeiten"...  das ist nun jahre her und komisch, turbine kündigt es an und es kommt prompt.
man kann also ausgehen, das auch die anderen angedachten dinge implementiert werden.
das saurons gebiete noch nicht zu spielen sind, ist klar, die filme fingen auch nicht mit der zerstörung
des ringes an  ;-)


----------



## Cyberflips (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe 2,5 Jahre WoW gespielt und bin seit 4 Monaten zu HdrO gewechselt. Der Grund war, daß WoW nur noch eine reines Zwangsarbeitslager wurde seit BC. Die Klassenbalancen waren völlig daneben und alles was man sich als Spieler in 2 Jahren "erarbeitet" hatte mit erscheinen von BC mit einem Schlag nichts mehr wert. Rollenspiel wird von den entwicklern so gut wie überhaupt nicht unterstützt und es geht hier um ein nett verkleidetes Arbeitslager, statt einem Erlebnis und Abenteuerspiel. 
In HdrO habe ich allerdings ein Spiel gefunden, welches den Namen auch verdient und was die Anfangstugenden von WoW mit dem Ziel Spass zu haben und Abenteuer in einer bekannten und großartigen Fantasywelt zu erleben recht gelungen verbindet. Im Vordergrund steht bei HdrO eben das erleben und die Unterhaltung, nicht der Sport, die Konkurrenz und das übervorteilen. Davon haben wir doch im RL schon genug denk ich.

habe eben in einem Post gelesen, daß man in "HdrO ja auch seit Buch 10 Ruf farmen muss"

prima diese Aussage, weil sie eigentlich genau aussagt, was den größten Unterschied zwischen WoW und HdrO ausmacht. In WoW muss man das tatsächlich, aber in HdrO "musst" Du nichts um weiterspielen zu können. Du kannst Dir im Grunde völlig frei aussuchen was Du tun möchtest. In WoW bist Du gezwungen wie ein blöder irgendwas zu farmen um, wie das WoW-Spieler so gerne betiteln, "weiter zu kommen" (wobei mir bis heute verschlossen geblieben ist wohin die denn mal wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Ohne diese "Zwangsarbeiten kann man nämlich nicht in gehobene Instanzen, bekommt man somit keine Ausrüstung (von der besonders Klassen wie Krieger dort fast ausschliesslich abhängig sind) oder bekommt keine Schlüssel um "weiterspielen" zu dürfen/können - und es gibt im Grunde kein anderes Spielprinzip im HighEnd Spiel bei WoW ausser sammeln oder sich gegenseitig auf die Glocke zu hauen. Klassen stehen in Konkurrenz zueinander, innerhalb der Gilden herrschen deshalb Machtkämpfe und Missgunst. 

Bei HdrO ist man in dieser Beziehung viel freier. Da es auch viel rollenspielmässiger ausgelegt wird und alle den gleichen Feind haben --> das Böse in NPC-Form, gibt es viel mehr Harmonie in der Community. Schon deshalb, weil eben das Spiel nicht diesen Zwang ausübt, unbedingt eine bessere Ausstattung zu haben wie der Nebenmann und man kann hier gemeinsam auch ohne wochenlange "Vorarbeit" Abenteuer und Instanzen erleben. Die Klassen sind klar definiert und jede klasse hat seine Aufgabe in den Gruppen. Ein Mischmasch wie "ein Druide oder ein Paladin werden jetzt Tank" gibt es dort nicht. Jede Klasse hat seine Aufgaben und ist hierfür mit entsprechenden Talenten ausgestattet. Somit entfallen die Streitigkeiten um das"was bin ich" wie es inbesondere seit BC bei WoW vorherrscht und ganze Gilden zerbrochen hat. 
Das Ziel in HdrO ist der gemeinsame Kampf gegen "die Schatten von Angmar und Saurons Schergen, das Überleben der Rassen Mittelerdes wie sie Tolkien in seinen Büchern skizziert hat. Die Instanzen sind spannend und nicht so bockschwer wie in WoW ausgelegt - Geschichten und Quests mit Liebe zum Erlebnis erzählt. Man geht hier in die Instanz um gemeinsam was zu erleben, nicht nur um ein Item zu erlangen. Ein Setfarmen wie bei WoW ist hier nicht der Spielinhalt. Man geht in die Instanz wiel man Lust drauf hat, nicht weil man muss um sein Setteil zu bekommen. 
Es gibt somit mehr Spass und Erleben anstatt Anstrengung und Verbissenheit wie oft in WoW. Und da wären wir eben bei einem Punkt der HdrO von WoW besonders unterscheidet: Der Entwickler möchte Spass vermitteln, während man wohl bei Blizzard nicht mehr so genau erkennen kann worum es da überhaupt noch geht. Das kann man auch beim Support gut fesstellen, denn der ist bei HdrO fast vorbildlich. Keine arroganten Sprüche, kein still- und verschweigen, keine GM-Makros. Der Betreiber ist bei HdrO offener der Community gegenüber - ein großes Manko von Blizzard meiner Meinung nach, die manchmal eher etwas paranoid rübergekommen sind

Alles in Allem kann man HdrO einfach entspannter spielen, kann Abenteuer erleben. Einzeln oder zusammen - beides geht so wie man es möchte. 
Die Fülle an Quests ist nur ein Angebot. Niemand muss diese alle "abarbeiten" - das ist WoW denken und genau deshalb fühlt sich auch ein WoW-Spieler davon evtl. erschlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einzig die Queststränge der Bücher 1-10 ziehen sich wie ein roter Faden durch das Spiel und begleiten einen beim leveln. Man muss auch hier nicht wenn man nicht unbedingt möchte, verpasst aber dann natürlich die schön erzählte Abenteuergeschichte die parallel zu den Tolkienbüchern verläuft und geschickt Nebenschauplätze der Bücher als Hauptgeschichte erzählt, deren Protagonist Du bist. Somit kann man sienen Charakter geschickt in die Geschichte um den Herr der Ringe einflechten.
Das sind alleine schon Dinge, die in WoW keine große Bedeutung zukommt, da hier die Story quasi nur Hindergrundgeschichte ist und als Fassade für das Sammelspiel zu dienen scheint.

Wer HdrO spielen möchte und anfänglich mit der hektischen Verbissenheit eines Konkurrenz-WoWlers daherkommt dem gebe ich einfach den Rat: ganz ruhig...ausatmen, zurücklehnen, Spiel genießen....keiner nimmt Dir was weg, ist alles zu Beginn für Dich instanziert, kann nichts passieren ...ganz ruhig...lerne einfach mal Spass zu haben, denn nur darauf kommt es in HdrO an. Du musst nichts sammeln was Du nicht möchtest und Tiersets gibt es hier nur als Deko für Dein Haus. Erstmal in Ruhe leveln, craften und "spielen" - Im späteren Highend-Spiel baut man seinen Beruf aus, verbessert seine Talente (ok, hier durch farmen, aber man muss nicht und kann dann wenn man will), geht in Instanzen Abenteuer erleben und hat auch hier Gruppenspiel mit Gilde(Sippe) oder mit einer Randomgruppe wo in der Regel niemand vollgeflamt wird nur weil er die Instanz nicht auswendig studiert hat vorher. WoW ist ein hektisches, verbissenes Sammel und Zwangsarbeitspiel dagegen - das ist der Unterschied!


----------



## Kelzorar (22. Oktober 2007)

von level 1 bis 50 ist hdro ein tolles spiel. aber im endgame happert es mächtig. die normalen instanzen und vorallem die raidinstanz sind viel zu einfach.


----------



## Hammaman70 (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich bleib bei Wow Hdro is nichts für will ja nicht 100 hobbits killn und solche füße zu bekommen außerdem in WoW is viel mehr Action finde ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (22. Oktober 2007)

Kelzorar schrieb:


> von level 1 bis 50 ist hdro ein tolles spiel. aber im endgame happert es mächtig. die normalen instanzen und vorallem die raidinstanz sind viel zu einfach.



zu einfach für wen ? die masse ? die gelegenheitsspieler ? oder die leute, die schon in wow ihren urlaub
(und auch in meiner weiteren bekanntschaft nicht selten den job) opferten, um tag für tag und/oder
nacht für nacht in bestimmte instanzen zu gehen, um sie schon blind durchlaufen zu können....  
oder für die joystickakrobaten, die zwar in der schule extem mies aussehen aber ne klasse hand-augen-
koordination haben ?

wenn der erste gelegenheitsspieler jammert "och nö, zu leicht, ich wär gern vor dem ersten zwischenboss
schon 5 mal gewiped" DANN bin ich auch dafür, das der schwierigkeitsgrad angehoben wird  ;-)

es gibt verschiedene online-spiele, die unterschiedliche spieler ansprechen und hdro ist nun mal eins,
in dem man auch als gelegenheitsspieler an allem teilnehmen kann und das soll bitte auch so bleiben.


----------



## Vetaro (22. Oktober 2007)

Ja, die Aggressivität... könnte jemand vielleicht netterweise irgendeinen WoW PvP-Thread finden, wo mal wieder so richtig ärger ist? Ich habe nur ein paar mal blicke in diese Foren geworfen und...    drei mal hatte ich das gefühl, dass diese leute nichtmal irgendeine mir bekannte sprache sprechen. Den kommentaren im Thread zufolge hatten auch die anderen Spieler probleme, auch nur nachzuvollziehen, worum es *ungefähr* geht, weil die themenstarter so aufgeregt oder sonstwas waren, als sie ihre texte schrieben.

In HdrO geht man nicht in die Ettenöden und hat seine Ruhe. Echt. Ganz im Ernst. Die meisten spieler ausserhalb des PvP-Gebietes sind sogar in der lage, ganze, zusammenhängende Sätze zu schreiben. Na gut, etwas weniger als die Hälfte (keine Ironie. "etwas weniger als die hälfte" ist bestimmt 30% mehr als auf dem WoW-Server Todeswache...)


----------



## Pacster (22. Oktober 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> also das die hdro-spieler zuerst mit flamen angefangen haben, würde mich wundern, glaub ich dir jetzt aber mal unbesehen, da ich das letzte mal ende letzten jahres in einem wow-forum war...  aber wie darf ich das
> verstehen ? bist du (ein wenig und andere viel) dann die "rache der wow-foren" ?
> 
> die dinge, von denen du glaubst, das sie nicht stimmen (das du gar keine quest doppelt machst, hab ich
> ...



Rache? Weiß ich nicht. Aber wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es heraus...oder erwartest du wirklich das andere sich ewig unkommentiert als Kinder beschimpfen lassen nur weil sie HdRO nicht besser finden?

Instanzen sind nur ein Muss für den absoluten High-End Bereich. Eliche Sets auf t4-t5 Niveau(mit dem man derzeit in JEDE Instanz inklusive Schwarzer Tempel kann) kann man selbst herstellen. Nur wer immer die beste Ausrüstung haben will, muss auch Instanzen abfarmen...aber dazu wird ja bekanntlich keiner gezwungen(das gilt nämlich nicht nur für HdRO).
Duell-Anfragen von High-level Chars muss man ja nicht annehmen und selbst wenn man sie annimmt, ist das kein Weltuntergang.
Ninja-Looting kenne ich nach gut einem Jahr in WoW und unzähligen Runs mit random Gruppen nur vom Hörensagen. Es mag ein oder 2 gegeben haben...aber ehrlich gesagt kann ich mich jetzt explizit an keinen erinnern. Das es immer mal eine Diskussion Shadow vs Hexer vs Magier gibt, das gehört nunmal dazu und ich bin da eben nicht so verbissen das ich mich über sowas ärgere wenns mir einer wegwürfelt(offenbar bist du deutlich item-geiler als ich. Irgendwie komisch für jemanden der HdRO spielt weils da nicht so sehr um Items geht. ;-)). Es liegt immernoch an jedem selbst ob er umbedingt das allerbeste braucht...ich hatte den Druck bei WoW nie.
Leichencampen kann dir bei HdRO nicht passieren weils kein PvP gibt...bei WoW kanns dir allerdings auch nicht passieren wenn du auf einen PvE-Server gehst. Das liegt allein an deiner Entscheidung. Davon mal abgesehen kann man nur die wenigstens Chars wirklich dauerhaft campen...und auch das geht nur bis sie ein gewisses level erreicht haben(dann sind sie nämlich zu schnell um sie einzuholen). Da kann man sich mal drüber ärgern...aber ich fand das nie sooo schlimm(und das als Priester).

Jupp, die Mobs in Instanzen wiederholen sich. Zwar normalerweise nicht von Instanz zu Instanz...aber die Mobs gibt es halt häufig auch in der Außenwelt. Weiß nicht ob bei HdRO alle Mobs in Instanzen nirgendwo sonst anzutreffen sind....wird aber auch eh erst ein Thema wenn HdRO 3mal so groß ist wie jetzt(was Instanzen angeht wohl eher 5mal). Wenn du alle Mobs aus WoW in ein Drittel des Gebiets steckst, haste auch an jeder Ecke was neues. Das ist zwar ein angebrachter Kritikpunkt an WoW...aber HdRO muss es erst noch besser machen. Man wird ja sehen ob man im nächsten Wald nicht auf Wölfe trifft die dann halt ne andere Farbe haben und 2 Pixel größer sind.

Was die Stories zu den Instanzen angeht, finde ich die bei WoW eigentlich nicht so schlecht. Blackrock, Silithus, Onyxia, Naxx, Scholo/Strath, Tempel von Hakkar/Zul, Höhlen der Zeit...sind doch eigentlich ganz gut gelungen. In der Scherbenwelt sind sie natürlich mit Ausnahme des Schwarzen Tempels absolut grottig(weil eigentlich keine Geschichte zum Echsenkessel etc. vorhanden). Karazhan ist einfach nur genial witzig und abwechslungsreich...da stört es mich nicht das die einzelnen Bosse eigentlich wirklich keinen Bezug zueinander haben(natürlich hält der Spassfaktor nur bis zum 3. oder 4. Durchmarsch...aber das wäre mit Story wohl auch nicht anders ;-)). Ich hätte jedenfalls gerne mehr Bühnen- und Schachevents.

Blizzard hat nicht nur Housing als mögliches Projekt für die Zukunft angekündigt....sondern es auch kurz darauf erstmal ganz klar als derzeit ganz unten auf der Prioritätenliste eingeordnet(bzw. sie haben es glaube ich sogar "derzeit nicht durchfürbar" genannt), wollten aber weiter ein Auge drauf behalten. Bisher ist daraus nichts geworden und ich persönlich finds auch nicht so schlimm da ich weder Bock auf zersiedelte Gebiete nach UO-Art habe, noch instanzierte Wohngegenden mit Potenzverstärkern in Form von Häusern wirklich prickelnd finde(Ausrüstung etc. reicht mir absolut...da brauch ich nicht noch mehr Farmzeug). Ehrlich gesagt gehe ich davon aus das sich Blizzard das jetzt bei Turbine anschauen wird und wenn den Spielern das gefällt dann werden wir Ende nächsten Jahres auch in WoW Stühle für die Blockhütte zu farmen haben(weil Blizzard sich sicher nicht dei Chance entgehen lässt durch eine weitere Möglichkeit zu farmen mit relativ wenig Aufwand die Spieldauer zu erhöhen). Du kannst dich allerdings darauf verlassen das ich das auch nächstes Jahr dann nicht als tolle Neuerung feiern werde(es sei denn um die Dinger wird im PvP gekämpft...also eigentlich dann keine Häuser für jeden sondern Gildenburgen).

Naja, nicht so ganz richtig was die Filme angeht...denn die fingen zumindest mit  Sauron und Mordor an und nicht mit dem Auenland. =P
Wird jedenfalls sehr interessant wie Turbine die besten Sachen aus dem Ende des 1., und dem 2. und 3. Buch umsetzen will...das sind nämlich die Massenschlachten. Es gibt zwar in jedem Buch eine Zweithandlung wo eine kleine Gruppe eigentlich eher langweiliges Zeug macht(Frodo und Sam laufen ewig durch die Gegend etc.)...aber ich denke die Spieler kämen sich schon verarscht vor wenn sie nur den langweiligen Teil der Bücher nachspielen dürfen(bzw. sich das was sie erkunden können nur darum rankt). Ich weiß auch nicht ob es wirklich pricklend käme wenn alle 12h die Schlacht um Gondor mit 30 NPCs stattfindet(so wie bei einigen Events von Blizz). ;-)
Die spielerischen Klippen kommen auf HdRO nämlich erst noch zu....story-technisch ist das erste Buch mit Abstand am einfachsten auf ein MMORPG zu übertragen(während man bei den Filmen aufpassen musste das der erste Teil nicht zu langweilig wird).

@Cyberflips: Wo muss man denn bitte in WoW Ruf farmen um weiterspielen zu können? Das galt doch nur für ein paar Monate für heroic-Inzen und damit dann für den Schlangenschrein und höher. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren Kara und Gruul aber noch so knackig, das kaum einer die geschafft hat und die ganzen Schneider etc. hatten ihre Fähigkeiten auch noch nicht auch so weit aufgebaut das sie die benötigten Gegenstände herstellen konnten(das ist bei HdRO auch nicht anders. Du kannst nicht bereits nach einer Woche die Gegenstände herstellen, die man benötigt um in den schwersten High-End-Instanzen zu bestehen). Das betraf wirklich nur die wenigsten...und das waren dann Powergamer(die ihr so verteufelt) für die das Ruffarmen auch keine große Sache war. Diese Zugangsvorraussetzung wurde ja nachdem die ersten  "normalen" Spieler in den Bereich kamen und sich beschwert haben, ziemlich schnell abgeschafft. In Naxx konnte, glaube ich, jeder rein.....Ruf brauchte nur wer es möglichst billig haben wollte(aber da wurde der Rufzuwachs ja genauso angehoben wie jetzt die Voraussetzung für heroic erniedrigt wird. Und ernsthaft...wer jede Instanz in den jeweiligen Gebieten einmal besucht, hat schon die wohlwollend-Marke erreicht. Das ist keine große Hürde. Selbst respektvoll war nicht schwer zu erreichen. Nur nervig wenn man das auch noch mit 5 Twinks machen will).

Wenn du dich bei WoW hast stressen lassen dann liegt das Problem bei dir und nicht beim Spiel. Du musst da garnichts. Du kannst auch dein Leben als Level 1 Char verbringen. Wenn du allerdings die höchsten Instanzen erleben willst dann musst du dafür vorher einen gewissen Level erreichen, etliche Quests erledigen(um zu leveln) und dir einen gewissen Ausrüstungsstandard erarbeiten(entweder durch das Erlernen eines Berufs oder halt durch sammeln in Instanzen/bei Quests). Nur rede ich jetzt von WoW? Oder wars doch HdRO?
Das man bei WoW im Endgame mehr Konkurrenz hat, ist klar....den das Endgame bei WoW ist fordernder und die Klassen unterscheiden sich mehr und müssen taktisch ausgefeilter agieren. Da kann man halt nicht mit 5 Leuten der gleichen Klasse rein, egal mit welcher Ausrüstung und egal welchem Skill...und schafft es trotzdem irgendwie. Das wird bei HdRO aber auch noch kommen weil sie sonst nämlich das Problem kriegen das die Leute zu schnell durchs Endgame flitzen und dann die Lust verlieren(was bei Blizzard andererseits häufig genau das Gegenteil ist. Die machen das Endgame zu schwer und deshalb verlieren Leute die Lust).
Aber nochmal: Du MUSST das nicht. Du kannst auch mit 5-10 70ern nur die alten WoW Instanzen abfarmen(was immernoch mehr sind als alle in HdRO) und dabei brauchst du auf nichts achten und kannst nur die Story geniesen. Wenn du das nicht machen willst, liegt das an dir....


----------



## mantigore666 (22. Oktober 2007)

wie alt war wow als ich es anfing ? knapp 2 jahre wenn ich mich recht erinnere, der erste grosse hype und
rush war schon abgeklungen und die neuen spieler kleckerten so nach und nach ins game ....
und was ich da an gelände zu sehen bekam war in etwa das, was ich nun in hdro bereisen kann - nur ist
hdro erst 6 monate alt. und wenn nun echt alle 2 monate auch neue gebiete frei- bzw. zugeschaltet werden,
wächst das ganze ja auch schön. wobei es mir bei den gegenden doch eher auf klasse als auf masse
ankommt, auch im alten wow sind nicht alle gegenden so schön gewesen wie z.b. schlingendorntal

ja, die schlachten... mit DIE highlights in den filmen...  schön wärs natürlich, selbst auch helms klamm zu
verteidigen, aber schon bei der schlacht um minas tirith würde sich die frage stellen, an welcher stelle man
kämpft - auf den pferden wärs witzig, auf den mauern eher öde.
was ich mir daher eher vorstellen könnte, wären kleinere events, wie den angriff auf die olifanten oder
ein tor in minas tirith gegen trolle verteidigen, sowas wäre auch für kleinere gruppen gegen npc machbar.

ach ja, nur zur info : ich bin itemgeiler als du ? mag sein, ich bin total scharf auf meine selbstgebauten
rüstungen in hdro  ;-)  die imba-panzer in wow hingegen erinnerten mich eher an mech-warrior und gingen
MIR am hintern vorbei...  nur leider nicht den raidgruppen, die nur "vernünftig equipte spieler" mit in einen
raid nahmen (sorry, das ich in einem spiel das ich zahle, auch mal alles sehen wollte, auch die raid-inzen)
dieser ausspruch kam mir übrigens letztens auch in hdro unter, was einiges gelächter im chat hervorrief.
zeigt aber, das man nirgendwo gegen wow-unarten gefeit ist  ;-)

ich kann aber nun nach fast 3 jahren onlinespiel-erfahrung immer nur eins gebetsmühlenartig wiederholen :
ich spiele um mich zu entspannen und spass zu haben, hab ich beim einschalten des pc´s das gefühl, ich
würde auf die arbeit gehen, würde ich das falsche spiel spielen. so war es bei wow und ich habe meine
konsequenzen gezogen - sollte sich das bei hdro wiederholen...  nun, es gibt immer einen abmelde-button.

eins würde mich interessieren, ich habe "dein" spiel 2 jahre gespielt, wie lange schon spielst du "meines" ?  ;-)


----------



## Aurengur (22. Oktober 2007)

Hier möchte ich einmal etwas einwerfen, um die WoW ler etwas zu verteidigen...

Ich persönlich verbrachte viele schöne Momente in WoW, die ich nicht missen möchte. Es wird hier ja des öfteren angesprochen, dass die Leute dort nach Equip bemessen werden, wenn sie sich einer Gilde anschlißen möchten. Dazu kann ich nur folgendes sagen:

Meist hieß es ja bei den Gilden...
Equip wie T? oder Besser, um in die Gilde aufgenommen zu werden. Leute habt ihr schon mal überlegt was das eigentlich genau heißt? Da geht es nicht um das Equip, sondern um die Erfahrung in Taktischen Situationen in einem Raid... Denkt bitte mal darüber nach. Wenn man nun ein "normaler" spieler ist, und grad mal Stratholm oder sowas gesehen hat (ich beziehe mich hier auf eine zeit vor tbc) und die UBRS grad mal clear hatte, und vielleicht sein T0 fertig hatte, konnte einfach nicht erwarten, dass er gleich in der BWL, oder in Naxxx mitmachen konnte, weil das Equip einfach für diesen Spielbereich nicht tauglich genug war. Man musste step by step das Equipment besorgen, um eben hohe Raids besuchen zu können. 

Natürlich ist das ein Itembezogenes Auswahlverfahren, doch lässt es am besten die Erfahrung von Spielern erkennen. Klar spicht das Equip nicht für eine Person, bzw. wie die Person denn nun ist, doch lässt es etwas über die Spielweise des Spielers durchsickern, und dies ist, dass er seine Klasse wahrscheinlich beherrschen düfte, denn sonst hätte er sich nicht das Equip verdient...

Dadurch resultierten bei den meisten "unerfahrenen" Spielern folgende Überlegung. Ich brauche das Equip schnell, damit ich in eine Raidgilde komme, um weiter mehr erfolg und spielspaß zu haben, so beginnt dann die Itemhatz und die Itemgeilheit. 

Klar, jeder will seinen Char gestuffed haben, denn das ist auch der Antrieb hinter jedem MMROPG... auch hinter HDRO, denn man will seinen Charakter entwickeln sehen, und wenn man ab einem level nichts mehr macht, dann stagniert man und der Spielspaß geht verloren...

Aber zum vorherigen Absatz weiter im Kontext. Die Spieler selbst also entscheiden darüber, wie sie für sich das Spiel definieren. Ist ihnen Equip sehr wichtig, dann werden sie in Raidsippen/gilden gehen, um dort an ihre Items ran zu kommen. 
Andere sehen die Erfüllung ihres Spielglücks, indem sie sich einfach entspannt hinsetzten, und questen, farmen, craften, oder sich mit den Leuten aus der Sippe/gilde unterhalten. 
Kurz gesagt, es findet jeder genau das bei jedem MMORPG was einem selbst dabe reizt. 

Wollen wir darüber diskutieren, wie die Leute das spiel für sich sehen, und wer in dem Punkt recht hat oder nicht? Jeder hat doch für sich und sein eigenes Empfinden recht. Ich verstehe jeden WoW-Spieler, der sein gutes System, denn das ist es definitiv, verteidigen möchte. 
Jeder HDRO-Spieler verteidigt aber auch sein System, welches ebenso ein sehr gutes System ist.


----------



## Serafyn (22. Oktober 2007)

LotR ist eine erfrischende Abwechslung zu WoW, welches ich seit der US Beta spielte und wo nun langsam die Luft raus ist bei mir. 
Die "etwas andere" Community bei LotR gibt mir gerade richtig Auftrieb- das Miteinander auf dem Server ist viel weniger agressiv und r0xx0r-mäßig als in WoW.
Durch Mittelerde zu streifen ist für mich gerade die reinste Erholung, es stellten sich sogar erste zaghafte RP-Versuche ein O.o  *g* Und da ich die Tolkien-Bücher zum ersten Mal mit 12 gelesen habe und dann immer wieder, werde ich wohl noch ein Weilchen hier bleiben und Teil der Geschichte werden ....

LG
Sera


----------



## Cyberflips (22. Oktober 2007)

Pacster schrieb:


> Blizzard hat nicht nur Housing als mögliches Projekt für die Zukunft angekündigt....sondern es auch kurz darauf erstmal ganz klar als derzeit ganz unten auf der Prioritätenliste eingeordnet(bzw. sie haben es glaube ich sogar "derzeit nicht durchfürbar" genannt), wollten aber weiter ein Auge drauf behalten





Lieber Pacster
was erzählst Du Dir denn da?  das hat Blizzard schon vor 2 Jahren angekündigt und es nicht hinbekommen. es wird kein Housing in WoW geben. Vergiss es, das wäre auch reiner Spass und hat somit mit dem jetztigen WoW-Spielprinzip nichts zu tun, denn das heißt farmen, farmen, farmen. Ob Ruf, ob Items, ob Ressourcen, oder Instanzen. Es gibt in WoW nur ein Spielprinzip und das heißt farmen --- oder PvP, aber hier sind die Klassen mittlerweile so unbalanced, das ausser Magier und Hexenmeister wohl niemand mehr so richtig dabei Spass haben wird. Na ich jedenfalls nicht mehr und Dir als WoW-Hardliner bleibt ja immerhin noch darauf zu hoffen, daß es mal anders wird




> @Cyberflips: Wo muss man denn bitte in WoW Ruf farmen um weiterspielen zu können? Das galt doch nur für ein paar Monate für heroic-Inzen und damit dann für den Schlangenschrein und höher. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren Kara und Gruul aber noch so knackig, das kaum einer die geschafft hat und die ganzen Schneider etc. hatten ihre Fähigkeiten auch noch nicht auch so weit aufgebaut das sie die benötigten Gegenstände herstellen konnten(das ist bei HdRO auch nicht anders. Du kannst nicht bereits nach einer Woche die Gegenstände herstellen, die man benötigt um in den schwersten High-End-Instanzen zu bestehen). Das betraf wirklich nur die wenigsten...und das waren dann Powergamer(die ihr so verteufelt) für die das Ruffarmen auch keine große Sache war. Diese Zugangsvorraussetzung wurde ja nachdem die ersten  "normalen" Spieler in den Bereich kamen und sich beschwert haben, ziemlich schnell abgeschafft. In Naxx konnte, glaube ich, jeder rein.....Ruf brauchte nur wer es möglichst billig haben wollte(aber da wurde der Rufzuwachs ja genauso angehoben wie jetzt die Voraussetzung für heroic erniedrigt wird. Und ernsthaft...wer jede Instanz in den jeweiligen Gebieten einmal besucht, hat schon die wohlwollend-Marke erreicht. Das ist keine große Hürde. Selbst respektvoll war nicht schwer zu erreichen. Nur nervig wenn man das auch noch mit 5 Twinks machen will).
> 
> Wenn du dich bei WoW hast stressen lassen dann liegt das Problem bei dir und nicht beim Spiel. Du musst da garnichts. Du kannst auch dein Leben als Level 1 Char verbringen. Wenn du allerdings die höchsten Instanzen erleben willst dann musst du dafür vorher einen gewissen Level erreichen, etliche Quests erledigen(um zu leveln) und dir einen gewissen Ausrüstungsstandard erarbeiten(entweder durch das Erlernen eines Berufs oder halt durch sammeln in Instanzen/bei Quests). Nur rede ich jetzt von WoW? Oder wars doch HdRO?
> Das man bei WoW im Endgame mehr Konkurrenz hat, ist klar....den das Endgame bei WoW ist fordernder und die Klassen unterscheiden sich mehr und müssen taktisch ausgefeilter agieren. Da kann man halt nicht mit 5 Leuten der gleichen Klasse rein, egal mit welcher Ausrüstung und egal welchem Skill...und schafft es trotzdem irgendwie. Das wird bei HdRO aber auch noch kommen weil sie sonst nämlich das Problem kriegen das die Leute zu schnell durchs Endgame flitzen und dann die Lust verlieren(was bei Blizzard andererseits häufig genau das Gegenteil ist. Die machen das Endgame zu schwer und deshalb verlieren Leute die Lust).
> Aber nochmal: Du MUSST das nicht. Du kannst auch mit 5-10 70ern nur die alten WoW Instanzen abfarmen(was immernoch mehr sind als alle in HdRO) und dabei brauchst du auf nichts achten und kannst nur die Story geniesen. Wenn du das nicht machen willst, liegt das an dir....



Alleine was Du schreibst bestätigt mit jedem Wort was ich geschrieben habe. Du merkst es nur schon nicht mehr was Du als WoW Fanboy daher redest. "Du kannst auch alte Instanzen *abfarmen* oder mit einem Level 1 Char rumlaufen...Ruffarmen war nur ein paar Monate....  also ich lese da nichts über Spass. Alleine schon Dein Gedankengang etwas abzufarmen - ja das ist echtes WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe doch genau erklärt was den Unterschied macht: nicht farmen, nicht gelangweilt rumlaufen und Instanzen unbdingt schaffen zu wollen oder müssen um irgerndein dubioses Tierset zu "farmen" ist nicht der Inhalt - Der Inhalt bei HdrO ist Spass haben und Abenteuer erleben. Alleine oder zusammen wie man möchte und selbst nur raumlaufen macht dort irre Spass. Man geht sich im tänzelnden Pony ein Pfeifchen aus selbstangebautem Tabak rauchen oder spielt ein wenig auf seiner Laute, Flöte oder seinem Horn. Ja, auch Musik machen kann man da und bald (nur noch 3 Tage *freu*) hat man auch sein eigenes Haus. 
Wenn man in Instanzen geht, geht man nicht weil man im 24. Versuch irgendeinen bockschweren Boss erledigen will, sondern um eine tolle Geschichte zu erleben und nebenbei ein paar Bösewichter erledigt. Klar hier gibts auch Bosse und handicaps, aber selten frustig und schon gar nicht als Beschäftigungstherapie ausgelegt. 
Die Frage des Threadstellers war auch nicht ob WoW oder HdrO besser ist und auch nicht das WoWler ihr geliebtes Spiel verteidigen sollen. Der Topic war: Die Meinung von Ex-WoWlern ob sich ihre Erwartungen an HdrO erfüllt haben bzw. ob sie meinen ob es sich lohnt. Nichts anderes habe ich in meinem Bericht geklärt.
Du bist allerdings hier falsch wenn du ein "aktiver" und überzeugter WoWler bist, weil Du kannst dann ja gar nichts dazu sagen - Du bist auch hier nicht qualifiziert    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...und nein WoW hat mich nicht gestresst. Im Gegenteil, 2005 war das Spiel cool, bis BC rauskam konnte ich es mir auch noch schön reden und bin aus Gewohnheit geblieben, da es keine Alternative gab. Mit HdrO kam endlich planmässig nach dem BC-Disaster die Alternative - und darum gehts in diesem Thread. Ex-Wowler erzählen was sie besser finden. Keiner greift Dein geliebtes WoW an, es ist nur nicht mehr mein Spiel und ich erkläre warum nicht.
Gestresst haben mich eigentlich nur die WoW-hardliner wie Du, die einfach nicht glauben können oder wollen, daß WoW nicht das perfekte Spiel ist, wie sie es sich immer noch einreden, da sie dann erkennen müssen, daß sie tatsächlich viel zu viel Zeit mit sinnlosem gefarme verbracht haben.
Der neidische Blick auf Spiele wie HdrO, wo Spieler sich nen gemütlichen mit Spass und Rollenspiel machen, während der fleissige WoWler verbissen dem nächsten Item zuarbeitet. Muss Du ja nicht, aber wenn Du mal zu uns kommst, lass bitte Dein WoW-Denken zurück und gehe mal davon aus, daß Du in HdrO nichts "abfarmen" musst.

aber hey Kopf hoch, WoWler brauchen auch keinen Spass, kein housing und Pfeife und Musik auch nicht - dafür ist bei dem ganzen sammeln, farmen und Boss bezwingen gar keine Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


denn man will ja weiter kommen ... Quo vadis dominus?


----------



## mantigore666 (23. Oktober 2007)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> ...und nein WoW hat mich nicht gestresst. Im Gegenteil, 2005 war das Spiel cool, bis BC rauskam konnte ich es mir auch noch schön reden und bin aus Gewohnheit geblieben, da es keine Alternative gab. Mit HdrO kam endlich planmässig nach dem BC-Disaster die Alternative - und darum gehts in diesem Thread. Ex-Wowler erzählen was sie besser finden.



genau das ist es, anfangs fand ich wow auch klasse (kannte allerdings auch nix anderes). ANFANGS war die community ja auch noch anders, viel lockerer, viel hilfsbereiter.
trotzdem bin ich immer noch der meinung, das jeder der wow immer noch toll findet, es spielen soll, ich bin
kein missionar - allerdings sollte der sich dann in wow-foren rumtreiben...

es gibt einige leute, die beides spielen, was für mich aussagt, das es einfach ein anderes spielprinzip in
hdro gibt, denn in zwei spielen totfarmen schafft wohl keiner.

@aurengur
zuerst einmal finde ich es gut, das du abwiegelst, bin wie gesagt auch deiner meinung, das man durchaus
beide spiele mögen kann  ;-) 

und ja, stimmt, ich MUSS in wow ja nicht farmen... klar.... ich kann auch zu der zahlenden masse an schafen
zählen, die einigen elitären joystickakrobaten ermöglicht ein onlinespiel zu spielen, den kompletten content
geniessen zu dürfen und natürlich unter sich zu bleiben <lach>
und ja, es darf ja auch nur jemand die grossen instanzen sehen, wenn er "seine klasse beherrscht" natürlich
NICHT im sinne des spielspasses oder rp-verhaltens...  wie kann ich nur darauf kommen, nein, im sinne 
eines wettbewerbs, der im rl nicht härter sein kann. sind wir doch mal ehrlich, ich kann der letzte trottel sein,
meine klasse nicht spielen können und nackt kämpfen - würde ich damit trotzdem bwl alleine cleanen, wär 
ich der held von wow....

noch ist das in hdro anders und ich geniesse es, auch wenn ich schon die wolken am horizont sehe...  die ersten sprüche wie "im ersten anlauf gecleant" oder "vernüftig equipte spieler werden aufgenommen"
künden davon, das eine gefahr besteht, hdro auch zum "zweit-job" mutieren zu lassen.

ich hoffe das bleibt aus


----------



## Cyberflips (23. Oktober 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> genau das ist es, anfangs fand ich wow auch klasse (kannte allerdings auch nix anderes). ANFANGS war die community ja auch noch anders, viel lockerer, viel hilfsbereiter.
> trotzdem bin ich immer noch der meinung, das jeder der wow immer noch toll findet, es spielen soll, ich bin
> kein missionar - allerdings sollte der sich dann in wow-foren rumtreiben...
> 
> ...



stimme Dir vollkommen zu. Jeder soll spielen was ihm gefällt und nur weil ich nichts mehr mit dem WoW-Spielprinzip anfangen kann heißt das ja nicht, daß es nicht genug andere Leute gibt, die genau das suchen oder wollen - nämlich beschäftigt und geführt werden und gerade am sammeln und Bosszergen Spass haben. das ist auch nicht ironisch gemeint jetzt, sondern ich habe es ja vor HsrO selbst mitgemacht, auch wenn ich mir persönlich anderes gewünscht habe, was sich für mich erst mit HdrO erfüllt hat. Ich respektiere trotz meiner eigenen Meinung selbstverständlich auch andere - hoffe das war in meinen Posts nicht falsch rübergekommen. 

Und ich gebe Dir ebenfalls recht und teile auch Deine Befürchtungen in Bezug auf Spielmechanismen die die Entwickler hoffentlich nicht mit und mit von WoW kopieren und in HdrO einbringen, denn dann kommen auch die Leute nach HdrO, die ich persönlich gerade nicht im Spiel mehr haben möchte - die Powergamer und Hardliner, die mit Konkurrenzdenken und sportiven Spielabsichten das Spiel kaputt machen könnten und die community verändern könnten wie es in Perversion bei WoW mit der Zeit geschehen ist
Ich hab mich schon erschrocken wie das Rufsystem in HdrO jetzt aufgetaucht ist und bekomme schon Nackensträuben wenn ich in Patchnotes das Wort Rüstungsset in Verbindung mit Instanzen lese. Bisher ist das ja alles gut und (eben anders wie in WoW) als Dreingabe in das Spiel eingebaut, sollte aber hoffentlich nicht mit der Zeit durch den Entwickler einen höheren Stellenwert bekommen, sonst sehe ich ähnlich Entwicklungen wie bei WoW. Hoffentlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (23. Oktober 2007)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schon erschrocken wie das Rufsystem in HdrO jetzt aufgetaucht ist und bekomme schon Nackensträuben wenn ich in Patchnotes das Wort Rüstungsset in Verbindung mit Instanzen lese.



genau, die haare hatten sich mir auch gestellt, als ich es gelesen habe, aber sie haben es schon
gut implementiert :-)
bei uns auf dem server (vanyar) gibt das ruffarmen bisher eh mehr anlass zur belustigung als das
es so verbissen wie in wow abläuft :-)  wär schön wenn das so bleibt


----------



## Sempai02 (23. Oktober 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> genau, die haare hatten sich mir auch gestellt, als ich es gelesen habe, aber sie haben es schon
> gut implementiert :-)
> bei uns auf dem server (vanyar) gibt das ruffarmen bisher eh mehr anlass zur belustigung als das
> es so verbissen wie in wow abläuft :-)  wär schön wenn das so bleibt



Was mich mit am meisten an LotRO stört:

- Ich finde die Grafik einfach nur "kalt", die von WoW wirkt "wärmer".
- Mir gefällt eigentlich keine Klasse so richtig. Irgendwie fehlt jeder das gewisse "Etwas"
- Als Spieler, der eher solo unterwegs ist - auch das gibt es in MMOGs immer öfters und daran sollte ein  Entwickler auch denken - ist WoW selbst mit eher solounfeundlichen Klassen sehr gut und man kann bis 70 locker durchziehen. Bei LotRO habe ich bisher den Jäger, Waffenmeister und Kundigen gespielt und so richtig rund läuft irgendwie keine Klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich habe deswegen heute mein WoW-Abo reaktiviert und spiele ab Dienstag wohl auch noch Hellgate-London.


----------



## mantigore666 (23. Oktober 2007)

- Ich finde die Grafik einfach nur "kalt", die von WoW wirkt "wärmer".


hm, das ist reine geschmacksache, ich empfinde es umgekehrt  ;-)

- Mir gefällt eigentlich keine Klasse so richtig. Irgendwie fehlt jeder das gewisse "Etwas"

das "etwas" das dir fehlt, sind wahrscheinlich die wow-mischrassen : egal welche ich spiele, mit der rechten
skillung sind sie alle gleich ....

- Als Spieler, der eher solo unterwegs ist - auch das gibt es in MMOGs immer öfters und daran sollte ein Entwickler auch denken - ist WoW selbst mit eher solounfeundlichen Klassen sehr gut und man kann bis 70 locker durchziehen. Bei LotRO habe ich bisher den Jäger, Waffenmeister und Kundigen gespielt und so richtig rund läuft irgendwie keine Klasse

hm...  wir sind zu zweit unterwegs und können daher bereits frühzeitig in höhere gebiete, alleine würde ich
einfach länger in gebieten mit meinem level bleiben und wie ich bereits von lvl 50ern gehört habe, kann man
das - bis auf die instanzen - so beibehalten...
und genau DA irrst du dich : die klassen laufen super rund, sehr gutes balancing und da es keine mischklassen gibt, hat auch jede klasse ihren platz und ihre berechtigung.

das ganze soll nur als antwort gewertet werden und um himmels willen nicht als überredung bei hdro zu bleiben <fg>


----------



## Aurengur (23. Oktober 2007)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Bei LotRO habe ich bisher den Jäger, Waffenmeister und Kundigen gespielt und so richtig rund läuft irgendwie keine Klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genauere Begründung bitte, was du darunter verstehst, denn ich verstehe es nicht... 
Was verstehst du unter nicht rund laufen???

btw. welche stufe hast denn gehabt? Ich will dir echt nicht die Kompetenz deiner Aussagen rauben, doch erst ab einem Gewissen Level kann man eine Klasse richtig beurteilen, denn erst dann ist sie entwickelt. Das Empfinden, dass sie dir nicht gefallen, ist aber trotzdem ok, denn da kann dir keiner widersprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (23. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, also Waffenmeister ist ja wohl DIE Soloklasse Nummer eins... Ich bin in kürze 44 und abgesehen von Instanzen und ein paar Epischen Quests bin ich nur alleine unterwegs... Ich kann einiges an Schaden austeilen, ich kann ne menge wegstecken und ich verfüge über ausreichende Selbstheilungsfähigkeiten, was braucht man als Solo-klasse mehr? Naja aber jeder spielt natürlich anders Sempia02, ich persöhnlich finde WoW auch um einiges leichter, da wird man ja regelrecht an die Hand genommen, klar das Spiel ist ja auch auf Anfänger ausgelegt. Vielleicht hättest du dich einfach noch etwas reinfuchsen sollen, dann hätte es mit den Klassen,bzw dem Waffenmeister sicher besser geklappt.


----------



## One (23. Oktober 2007)

Hab mir die Beiträge mal bis zu Seite 6 oder so durchgelesen. Irgendwie is es nicht so interessant immer das selbe zu lesen. "Ich habe WoW X Jahre lang gespielt und es war echt toll, aber..." So beginnen hier ja viele Posts und das sind ja auch Antworten auf Fragen, die ich glaub ganz am Anfang wars "The Holy Paladin" haben wollte.
Aber ich denke man erwartet hier Posts von Leute die wissen was sie schreiben und wenn ich dann solche Sachen lese wie "Man muss Wochenlang Ruf farmen...kein RL haben...immer ON sein...Bis in die Nacht zocken",
dann dreht sich mir der Magen um.
Ich habe nen 70ger Holy Priest mit exzellentem Equipt. und ich verspüre ganz und gar nicht das verlangen "Nächte lang durchzumachen" oder "Wochenlang Ruf in heroics zu farmen". Man kann auch als Gelegenheitspieler was erreichen. Zwei mal in der Woche Kara mit ner Gilde evtl. mal die ein oder andere Inze. Aber auch mal ne Woche net spielen oder sowas. Dann wird man auch mit der Zeit episch equipt. Wenn man dann noch nicht genug hat sucht man sich ne bessere Gilde die vielleicht Gruul oder Magtheridon geht evtl. ja schon SSC oder The Eye. Klar dann muss man öfter mal ON sein, aber auch inner Erfolgreichen RaidGilde muss man es nicht übertreiben. In den großen Gilden gibts immer Ersatz wenn man nicht da is, und wenn nicht sollte man sich neue Member suchen. Aber auch jetzt kann man, wenn man will nur 2oder 3 Tage in der Woche raiden das können ja viele mit ihrem Terminkalender vereinbaren. Wenn dann EX-WoWler schreiben: "Man muss ja immer on sein und immer verfügbar und immer den besten Ruf und und und haben.", dann sollten sie erstma gucken ob das vielleicht an ihnen liegt das sie sich alles verbauen.

Zu der Addon Sache: Kann eig. zustimmen BC kam zu früh von Blizz. damit hätten sie sich Zeit lassen können bis auf jedem Server zumindest ma Naxx. clear ist. Naja seis drum, das, oder ein evtl. ähnliches Problem, vielleicht nicht in der härte, weil LotRO ja nicht so intensiv im Endcontent ausgebaut ist wie WoW, wird es dort auch geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu der Community: Ich muss leider sagen das es mir innerlich wehtut zu sehen wie WoW von Kindern, die evtl. 12 (Das ist die FSK!!!) sind aber geistig wohl noch weit drunter stehen zerstört wird. Forumposts wie: "Blizzard macht alles Scheiße" oder "Nerv this class" sind am Anfang auch noch nicht so aufgetaucht wie jetzt. Jedes mal wenn ich dann die Kommentare sehe wie: "Ey alter das ist alles voll kacke" oder irgendwelche anderen Ausrufe, die schon vom lesen Ohrenkrebs verursachen kann ich den "Kiddy's" (komischer Begriff trifft aber zu) nur nen müden Lächler schenken und mir den Kopf über soviel Dummheit zerbrechen. Aber was hat das für einen Sinn? Versucht ma in dem Blizzard Forum einen Post durchzubringen, in dem nicht nach min. einem Tag irgendein Kiddy seinen Bockmist reingeschrieben hat. Von der Community in WoW ist nichts übrig geblieben als ein Haufen nutzloser Forum Posts. _Emfehlung an Blizzard_: Löscht mal die Forum Posts die keiner lesen möchte und macht Platz für sinnvolle Diskusionen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (23. Oktober 2007)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Lieber Pacster
> was erzählst Du Dir denn da?  das hat Blizzard schon vor 2 Jahren angekündigt und es nicht hinbekommen. es wird kein Housing in WoW geben. Vergiss es, das wäre auch reiner Spass und hat somit mit dem jetztigen WoW-Spielprinzip nichts zu tun, denn das heißt farmen, farmen, farmen. Ob Ruf, ob Items, ob Ressourcen, oder Instanzen. Es gibt in WoW nur ein Spielprinzip und das heißt farmen --- oder PvP, aber hier sind die Klassen mittlerweile so unbalanced, das ausser Magier und Hexenmeister wohl niemand mehr so richtig dabei Spass haben wird. Na ich jedenfalls nicht mehr und Dir als WoW-Hardliner bleibt ja immerhin noch darauf zu hoffen, daß es mal anders wird
> Alleine was Du schreibst bestätigt mit jedem Wort was ich geschrieben habe. Du merkst es nur schon nicht mehr was Du als WoW Fanboy daher redest. "Du kannst auch alte Instanzen *abfarmen* oder mit einem Level 1 Char rumlaufen...Ruffarmen war nur ein paar Monate....  also ich lese da nichts über Spass. Alleine schon Dein Gedankengang etwas abzufarmen - ja das ist echtes WoW
> 
> ...




Was ist es denn sonst wenn man mit 5 70er in eine 60er Instanz geht? Spannung? Herausforderung? Wenn dir das Spass macht, ist das doch okay...für mich wärs langweilig und daher würde es auch unter farmen fallen. Das du dich daran hochziehen kannst, ist bestenfalls kleinlich.
Wenn es dir nur darum geht möglichst viel zu sehen und viele Optionen zu haben deine Zeit zu verbringen...tja...Pech...da muss sich HdRO leider weit, weit hinter WoW anstellen(es gibt einfach bei WoW viel mehr Content...und wer das abstreitet, leidet an Realitätsverlust). Das du es komischweise offenbar amüsanter findest dir irgendwo eine Pfeife anzuzünden als dein Haustier durch Ogrimmar Gassi zu führen, zeigt nur das DU der engstirnige Fanboy bist, der mit zweierlei Maß misst.

Ja, ich bin im falschen Thread. Ich spiele nämlich noch WoW und bin damit kein Ex-WoWler. Allerdings liegt das eher daran das dieser Thread im eigentlichen Sinn komplett für die Katz ist. Genau genommen wäre er dann nämlich nur an Leute gerichtet, die WoW aufgehört haben(und auch nicht wieder angefangen haben) und bei HdRO geblieben sind(weils ihnen wohl besser gefallen hat.Gezwungen wird ja hoffentlich keiner *fg*)....was die folgende Frage, die er stellt, absolut ad absurdum führt:"Wie man der Kurzdarstellung schon entnehmen kann möchte ich die Leute, die von WoW zu HDRO gewechselt haben mal fragen ,ob sich deren Wünsche erfüllt haben(Wechsel hat sich gelohnt ?) - oder auch nicht !".....denn es können sich ja nur Leute melden, denen es gefallen hat. Wäre also eine rhetorische Frage und damit der Thread überflüssig.
Ich vermute wenigstens das er hier keinen bei buffed finden wird, der mit WoW aufgehört hat, dann mit HdRO aufgehört hat(ohne mit WoW wieder anzufangen)....und dennoch buffed liest und hier antwortet. ;-)

Auch geil: "Keiner hat WoW kritisiert...aber dieses endlose Gefarme und diese Hardliner......"....merkst du es eigentlich noch??????? Und genau so wars von Anfang an. Es ging immer nur darum was besser ist als bei WoW(und teilweise ist es noch nichtmal wahr). Anstatt das gesagt wird: "RP ist toll"....heißt es:"RP ist super...viel besser als bei WoW, wo nur Kleinkinder rumlaufen". Das wirst du in den News bei WoW nicht finden. Da schreibt keiner "super...neue Flugtiere...die gibt es bei HdRO nicht...Nä-nä-nänä-nä!". 

Nochmal:Ich habe keinen Druck bei WoW irgendwas zu farmen. Ich hab von den alten Schlachtzuginstanzen kaum eine gesehen, ich hatte nie mehr als ein paar Teile von t0.5....meine ganze Ausrüstung ist selbst hergestellt oder im PvP(welches mir Spass macht) gesammelt...und ich war eine Zeit lang in der führenden Gilde auf meinem Server(das war allerdings teilweise Stress. Aber da war ich freiwillig...und es hat eine Zeit lang Spass gemacht. Niemand hat mich gezwungen mich dieser Gilde anzuschließen). Ich hätte mir gestern Maghteridon ansehen können(mit der derzeit führenden Gilde auf dem Server)....und Schlangenschrein/Auge des Sturms hätte ich auch schon längst besuchen können...aber daran habe ich kein Interesse. Mich zwingt keiner dazu das zu machen...aber ich KANN es machen. Ich kann es locker angehen und die 30 oder so einfachen Instanzen besuchen...oder ich stelle mich der Herausforderung und dem Druck und besuche halt die 3 oder 4 schwersten. Bei HdRO hast du diese Vielfalt nicht...wirklich schwierieg Instanzen gibt es nicht und die einfachen sind nunmal deutlich weniger. 

@mantigore: Du stellst den Anspruch alles in einem Spiel besuchen zu können(also niedriger Schwierigkeitsgrad). Andererseits spielst du ein Spiel wo du selbst wenn du alles besuchst, weniger hast als in WoW wenn du in die 4 schwersten Instanzen halt nicht rein kommst. Natürlich will man gerne alles sehen...aber ich fahre trotzdem lieber nur 130kmh mit nem Porsche, der 300kmh kann, als 80kmh mit nem Roller, der nur 80 kann.


----------



## Lowstar (23. Oktober 2007)

The schrieb:


> Wie man der Kurzdarstellung schon entnehmen kann möchte ich die Leute, die von WoW zu HDRO gewechselt haben mal fragen ,ob sich deren Wünsche erfüllt haben(Wechsel hat sich gelohnt ?) - oder auch nicht !
> 
> Gruß The Holy Paladin




also es ist so, dass wow im gesammten meiner meinung nach besseres gameplay hat.
jedoch hat hdro auch vorteile:

1. deutlich bessere grafik
2. deutlich weniger kindisches benehmen
3. mal ne kleine abwechslung von wow (obwohl sich die spiele schon ähneln)

anhand dieser fakten kannste dir ja ein bild davon machen =)

mfg Lowstar


----------



## Lonith (23. Oktober 2007)

also ich muss sagen ich zock seit release wow und mir gefällt hdro überhaupt nicht habs mal 2 monate ausprobiert aber sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu iwie finde ich die kampfsystem komisch kann sein dass es vllt gegen ende des spiels besser wird....

das einzige was mich brennend interessiert ist das monsters game aber absolut keine lust dafür hochzulvln, da mir das spiel wie schon gesagt überhaupt nicht zusagt da finde ich gw seeeeehr viel besser und das ist auch noch kostenlos 

aber probierts doch einfach mal selber aus denn jeder empfindet das spiel anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Ralf


----------



## mantigore666 (24. Oktober 2007)

@pacster :

ich will keinen niedrigen schwierigkeitsgrad, ich will einen angemessenen...  stetige steigerung ist bei
steigerung des lvls unbedingt erforderlich... aber wow geht seit längerem den weg, es so bockschwer
zu machen, das nur noch ein teil der spieler schaffen, alles zu sehen..  und wie du ja selbst schreibst,
kannst du einiges nur sehen, wenn du dich an die "top-gilden" hälst - oder du bleibst halt "klein" und
bist mit dem zufrieden, was spieletechnisch "vom teller fällt"

hm, netter vergleich...  nur das dein "porsche" für mich schon zuviele rostlöcher hat und mein "roller"
fabrikneu ist und ständig getuned wird  ;-)

bei wow besteht nun mal der "zwang" auch die grossen instanzen sehen zu wollen, weil es lange zeit
ausser grossen instanzen nix neues gab...  und nun ein bezahl-addon zu bringen war höchste zeit für blizz...  mal sehen, was sie diesmal verbocken, nach bc jedenfalls war die luft - nicht nur für mich - aus wow raus.

und noch was zu dem "riesigen" kontent in wow...  vergleich nur mal die reine anzahl der quests insgesamt
bezogen auf die monate, die beide spiele existieren, mal sehen, wer dann besser da steht.
das hat zwar keine aussage im bezug auf qualität, aber es ist leidlich messbar.
qualitativ kann ich nur sagen, das mir die quests in hdro einfach mehr spass machen, aber das ist
subjektiv.

wow hardliner sollen doch einfach bei ihrem spiel bleiben...  irgendwie ist es wie mit der musik :
jemand, der techno toll findet, wird mit einer heavy metal cd sicher nicht glücklich... 
und wow war mir am ende einfach zuviel techno  ;-)


----------



## Kulunki (24. Oktober 2007)

Lonith schrieb:


> das einzige was mich brennend interessiert ist das monsters game aber absolut keine lust dafür hochzulvln,



Also ab Leveln 10 kannst du Monster spielen, das "hochleveln" dafür dauert ca 2-4 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruss Kulunki
Barde
Maiar


----------



## Eredon (1. November 2007)

Für mich hat es sich nicht gelohnt, habe einige Chars bis Stufe 20 gespielt, mir fehlt jetzt die Motivation in HdRO noch etwas zu machen. Anfangs war ich noch von der Grafik geblendet und auch die Musik etc sind recht stimmig gewesen, allerdings kam noch einigen Spielstunden für mich schon Enttäuschung auf. Die Startgebiete finde ich verdammt langweilig, man rennt immer nur von einer Mine zur anderen und sammelt was ein. Man gibt etwas ab und darf dann gleich wieder zum Platz X laufen. Im späteren Spielverlauf sind mir immer wieder Sachen aufgefallen die mir nicht wirklich gut gefallen haben z.B. das man 40 Quests annehmen kann, dies führte bei mir häufig zu Problemen mit der Übersicht. Die Questbeschreibungen selbst fand ich teilweise auch nicht wirklich klasse. War mir allerdings sehr gut gefallen hat ist das System der Berufe, dies haben sie besser geregelt als in WoW. Zum RP in HdRO fällt mir auch nicht sonderlich viel ein, als ich den Namen "Zwergus" gelesen habe, wollte ich schon wieder ausloggen, richtiges RP fand leider bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nicht wirklich statt, und dies auf dem RP Server. Also keine wirkliche Verbesserung im Gegensatz zu WoW.
Mein Account bei HdRO wird nicht verlängert, meine Hoffnungen haben sich zumindest nicht erfüllt. Vielleicht schaue ich später nochmal rein, in der nächsten Zeit zumindest wird es nicht passieren.


----------



## Galdera (1. November 2007)

Eredon schrieb:


> Die Startgebiete finde ich verdammt langweilig, man rennt immer nur von einer Mine zur anderen und sammelt was ein. Man gibt etwas ab und darf dann gleich wieder zum Platz X laufen.
> Im späteren Spielverlauf sind mir immer wieder Sachen aufgefallen die mir nicht wirklich gut gefallen haben z.B. das man 40 Quests annehmen kann, dies führte bei mir häufig zu Problemen mit der Übersicht. Die Questbeschreibungen selbst fand ich teilweise auch nicht wirklich klasse.



warum bemängelt ihr das eigentlich an hdro, wenns in wow mindestens genauso schlimm ist (es geht hier immerhin um *ex-wow'ler*?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wow 'muss' man auch dauern nur von a nach b, x sachen farmen (die in der gruppe seltener dropen als solo), zurück nach a, zu c und wieder nach a rennen für quests.
beschreibungen sind in hdro meisst deutlich besser, vorrausgestzt man kann das gelesene auch logisch umsetzen (wird oft sogar genaue himmelsrichtung genannt in hdro).
und auf die paar quests mehr oder weniger kommts auch nicht an, wow hat ja nichtmal ne vernünftige questanzeige als standard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wie schon gesagt wurde, wenn du mit 40 quests überfordert bist nimm nicht so viele an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (1. November 2007)

Galdera schrieb:


> warum bemängelt ihr das eigentlich an hdro, wenns in wow mindestens genauso schlimm ist (es geht hier immerhin um *ex-wow'ler*?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



eredon ist doch ein Ex-wowler. Wenn er das so empfunden hat ist das doch auch in Ordnung. Bei mir war es genau anders. Gerade am Anfang fand ich zum Beispiel toll, das viele Aufgaben eine Geschichte erzählten und man stimmungsvoll (durch die Instanzierung der Einführungsreihe) in das Spiel gebracht wurde.
Bei Eredon ist es halt anders angekommen und ich finde seinen Beitrag schon verständlich. 
Die Übersicht mit den quests ist nachher ganz simpel, aber dazu muss man leider erst etwas länger spielen und die Anzeigen richitg durchschauen, dann ist die questverwaltung sogar sehr übersichtlich finde ich. Manchmal ist es (gerade für HdrO-Neueinsteiger) anfänglich etwas komplex, besonders wenn man lange WoW gewohnt war. Ging mir auch so zu Anfang, weil leider bei HdrO einige kleine Detaillösungen anders und auch sogar unkompfortabler sind, wie ich das von WoW gewohnt war. Als Beispiel führe ich da immer gerne die (völlig sinnlose) Abfrage beim Absteigen vom Pferd an, der Spielspasskiller und absolut hirnig. das wurde ja jetzt mit dem letzten Patch (endlich) gefixt, so das man durch erneutes betätigen der "reiten"-funktion ohne Abfrage absteigen kann. solche kleinen Designfehler die bei WoW von Anfang an selbstverständlich waren werden mit und mit bereinigt, aber erst nachdem die Community danach verlangt. das ist ein kleines Manko HdrO. Ist ja auch nicht alles dort gold - aber es wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eredon (2. November 2007)

Galdera schrieb:


> warum bemängelt ihr das eigentlich an hdro, wenns in wow mindestens genauso schlimm ist (es geht hier immerhin um *ex-wow'ler*?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Warum sollte ich sie nicht annehmen ? Sie sind da und somit nehme ich sie auch an.
Mal ehrlich, bei HdRO muss man nicht von a nach b laufen und Sachen farmen ? Dann hast du sicherlich ein anderes HdRO gespielt als ich. Ich habe mir alle Startgebiete angesehen und mir hat eigentlich nur das der Halblinge/Menschen gut gefallen, was ich eben nur schade finde das immer 2 Rassen sich ein Gebiet teilen.

Ich kann recht gut lesen und mit meiner Logik konnte ich soweit alles spielen. Bei den Questbeschreibungen teilen sich eben die Meinungen, ich sehe es eben eben so.

Komisch das WoW keine vernünftige Questbeschreibung hat, wundert mich. Mit WoW bin ich nur gleich am Anfang klargekommen, muss dann wohl an der schlechten Questbeschreibung liegen. 




> eredon ist doch ein Ex-wowler. Wenn er das so empfunden hat ist das doch auch in Ordnung. Bei mir war es genau anders. Gerade am Anfang fand ich zum Beispiel toll, das viele Aufgaben eine Geschichte erzählten und man stimmungsvoll (durch die Instanzierung der Einführungsreihe) in das Spiel gebracht wurde.
> Bei Eredon ist es halt anders angekommen und ich finde seinen Beitrag schon verständlich.
> Die Übersicht mit den quests ist nachher ganz simpel, aber dazu muss man leider erst etwas länger spielen und die Anzeigen richitg durchschauen, dann ist die questverwaltung sogar sehr übersichtlich finde ich. Manchmal ist es (gerade für HdrO-Neueinsteiger) anfänglich etwas komplex, besonders wenn man lange WoW gewohnt war. Ging mir auch so zu Anfang, weil leider bei HdrO einige kleine Detaillösungen anders und auch sogar unkompfortabler sind, wie ich das von WoW gewohnt war. Als Beispiel führe ich da immer gerne die (völlig sinnlose) Abfrage beim Absteigen vom Pferd an, der Spielspasskiller und absolut hirnig. das wurde ja jetzt mit dem letzten Patch (endlich) gefixt, so das man durch erneutes betätigen der "reiten"-funktion ohne Abfrage absteigen kann. solche kleinen Designfehler die bei WoW von Anfang an selbstverständlich waren werden mit und mit bereinigt, aber erst nachdem die Community danach verlangt. das ist ein kleines Manko HdrO. Ist ja auch nicht alles dort gold - aber es wird



Ich bin kein Ex-WoWler, ich spiele auch weiterhin WoW. Ich lasse mich nur einfach auch mal auf andere Spiele ein um mir selbst ein Bild zu machen. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen bin ich für andere Spiele offen.
Das Reiten fand ich auch nicht sonderlich toll, mal davon ab sind die Kosten wirklich zu extrem. 
Vielleicht schaue ich mir in einem Jahr HdRO nochmal an, zur Zeit ist mein Bedarf leider bedient und ich glaube mich kann inmom keiner Überzeugen das es sich nochmals lohnt eine GameCard zu kaufen.

Noch mal abschliessend: HdRO ist nicht schlecht, für mich hat es eben noch viele Ecken und Kanten. Vielleicht wird sich noch etwas ändern, vielleicht auch nicht. Denke mal das wird die Zeit zeigen.


----------



## Sortus (2. November 2007)

Also ich habe Wow seid der beta gespielt und es bisher nichtmal zu einem lvl 60char geschafft, das spiel wurde mir einfach zu Instanzen lastig und auf riesige Raid Gruppen habe ich sowieso keine lust...

deswegen bin ich mit lotro eigentlich zufrieden, der schwierigkeitsgrad ist "bisher" moderat und die Welt ist schön anzuschauen.


----------



## mantigore666 (2. November 2007)

@pacster : na, dein wow-frust ist ja nun endlich vorbei, das neue addon kommt, freut mich für
dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu dem vergleich mit disneyland : jaja, zeit ist der faktor - bis du vor der achterbahn stehst und nicht rein darfst, weil du im sommer nur ein t-shirt an hast und keinen wintermantel...
ich habe in wow ebensoviel zeit pro woche verbracht, wie jetzt in hdro... nur das ich jetzt das gefühl habe, in eine geschichte eingebettet zu sein und nicht nur in einer warteschlange aufs nächste t-set zu stehen....

die ewige geschichte mit dem endkontent... oh ja, ich weiss, hdro wird auch mal öd werden, die frage ist nur
WANN und wie sie bis dahin meine zeit füllen. rückblickend hätte ich mir in wow die finger geleckt, wenn die
auch nur annähernd so pünktlich und qualitativ kontentpatches gebracht hätten, statt dessen kamen verbesserungen und neuerungen viel zu spät und erst, nachdem in amerikanischen foren schon die wut
übergekocht war. bevor dann die lieben kunden wegrennen, schnell noch die xte 40-mann-megainstanz
aus dem ärmel geschüttelt. andere versprechungen wurden bis heute nicht eingelöst - siehe z.b. housing.

wow und hdro unterscheiden sich, ich weiss, das viele imbakids in wow einfach nur einem roten faden folgen,
der zeigt, wie man möglichst schnell lvl 70 und mehr wird. dann stellen sie sich in sw auf den markplatz, lassen sich von anderen kids bewundern und jammern, das ja gaaar nix mehr los ist.
in hdro kommen ständig neue gebiete hinzu und wer mit lvl 50 keinen bock hat, sie sich anzusehen um stattdessen lieber auf die nächste raidinstanz zu warten, ist meines erachtens im falschen spiel.
rollenspiel in einer so liebevoll gestalteten welt heisst, diese welt auch erkunden zu wollen.
es wär niemals jemand auf die idee gekommen, baldurs gate und diablo in den gleichen topf zu werfen,
geschweige denn auch noch beide vermischen zu wollen.


----------



## mantigore666 (2. November 2007)

@eredon
"Ich habe mir alle Startgebiete angesehen und mir hat eigentlich nur das der Halblinge/Menschen gut gefallen, was ich eben nur schade finde das immer 2 Rassen sich ein Gebiet teilen."
.... ebenso wie in wow, zumindest wenn du horde spielst...  schade wenn man das spiel, das man so gut findet, nicht wirklich kennt....

"Komisch das WoW keine vernünftige Questbeschreibung hat, wundert mich. Mit WoW bin ich nur gleich am Anfang klargekommen, muss dann wohl an der schlechten Questbeschreibung liegen."
ups, ob das in wow vielleicht daran liegt, das dir sofort zu jedem questgeber brotkrumen gelegt werden, damit du dich auch ja nicht verlaufen kannst und eigentlich nur noch fehlt, das dich da jemand hinträgt ? das fand ich klasse, damals, als ich noch ein neuling war, jetzt kann ich meine suche anhand der questbeschreibung in der regel selbst gestalten.


----------



## Ivolem (2. November 2007)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass mir beide Spiele gleich viel Spaß machen. Es kommt einfach drauf an, auf was ich gerade Lust habe. Wobei das weniger vom Spielinhalt her bestimmt ist als von der virtuellen Welt, in der ich mich dann befinde. Ich bin sowohl in Lotro als auch in WoW dem RP sehr zugetan, und es kommt eben drauf an, was mich in der momentanen Stimmungslage mehr anspricht.

Es sind einfach zwei Konurrenten, bei denen sich die Geister scheiden. Für mich hat es sich gelohnt, auch Lotro anzufangen, weil's eine willkommene Abwechslung ist.

~ Ivolem ~


----------



## KennyKiller (2. November 2007)

Ich finde bei HDRO muss man nicht ep farmen, schon bei lvl 50(WoW) , also ohne quests, die quests sind viel leichter und machen mehr Spaß


----------



## Heraz (2. November 2007)

wollte auch nurmal sagen für mich hat sich der wechsel auch sehr gelohnt.

wow flaute gehabt alles nurnoch angekotzt das gefarme oder gelvle. wie auch immer alles zu krass geworden außerdem alles epicverseucht...die schöne alte wow zeit *träum* naja passiert auf jedenfall hat mich bei lotro sehr die grafik und community begeistert außerdem ist es einfach was komplett andres als wow dazu noch rp 100%ich langeweile is da fast unmöglich.


----------



## Parat (2. November 2007)

In Sachen RP ist LOTRO m.E. ziemlich deutlich ne Verbesserung, allein schon, weil die Spielerschaft gesitteter ist. Es ist noch nicht der große Wurf, aber bis auf Weiteres geh ich davon aus, dass der eh nur in Nischen möglich ist, nicht mit so Mammutprojekten.


----------



## Elda2007 (3. November 2007)

Hallo erstmal

Ich sauge mir gerade die HDRO Demo und bin zur Zeit noch in einer raid gilde in WoW. da meine freundin eine etwas langsame DSL Leitung hat, dachte ich mir ich lese mich hier mal durch und versuche auch meinen senf dazuzugeben.

Das erste was mir auffällt sind die Parallelen zwischen WoW und HDRO. Im Grunde genommen sind beide ziemlich ähnlich aufgebaut HDRO macht halt einiges beser als WoW und man ist nicht auf eine Raid Gilde angewiesen, um gute items zu bekommen. Das ist so weit der tenor der meisten posts.

Es soll aber meinses wissens raid instanzen geben und es soll immer mehr endgame content nachgelieftert werden weshalb ich mich frage:
entwickelt sich HDRO nicht zu einem zweiten WoW? Denn gerade das Konzept von WoW scheint ja bei allen Mängeln immer noch Millionen Menschen anzuziehen. Gerade dieses Nachliefern ermöglicht es den Entwicklern doch gerade das Spiel in fast jede Richtung zu drehen oder nicht?


Meine These ist deshalb:
HDRO wird nicht um große Raidinstanzen herumkommen. auch nicht um ein ordentliches PVP System, es muss casual playern die Möglichkeit geben gute Items zu bekommen, aber es muss natürlich auch Hardcore spieler begeistern. Ergo wird man notwendigerweise Kontent einbauen, dass nicht in 2h durchzuspielen ist und das WoW ähnliche gildenstrukturen verlangt. HDRO ist ja noch lange nicht fertig und das Endgame Kontent wird vielleicht ein wenig casual freundlicher, vielleicht werden die instanzen kleiner als bei WoW aber im Endeffekt bekommen wir hier einen WoW Klon mit besserer Graphik, besserem Gameplay(wenn sich die Entwickler ranhalten) einer richtig guten story und obendrein noch mit allem was WoW ausmachte. 
Liege ich damit komplett falsch?

Grüße eldarion shadowpriest on ravencrest "kawk Heders"


----------



## mantigore666 (3. November 2007)

Thug schrieb:


> HDRO  ist für die Leute, die bei WoW keine Freunde gefunden haben >_<






Elda2007 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal
> 
> Ich sauge mir gerade die HDRO Demo und bin zur Zeit noch in einer raid gilde in WoW. da meine freundin eine etwas langsame DSL Leitung hat, dachte ich mir ich lese mich hier mal durch und versuche auch meinen senf dazuzugeben.
> 
> ...



vielleicht nicht komplett falsch, aber schon mit einigem....  das wort "hardcore-spieler" bezieht sich bei hdro eher auf die echten rollenspieler...  klar kannst du auch hier einen mob campen oder den ganzen tag durch EINE instanz toben... nur, was bringt es dir ? um dann zu sehen, das ein andere das gleiche "hart erfarmte teil" durch zufall von einem elite in der "normalen" spielwelt bekommen hat ? tja, pech gehabt sag ich da ;-)

das konzept von wow das du ansprichst ist einfach : auf allen hochzeiten tanzen ! für die shootergemeinde ein neues schickes gewehr, für die sf-freunde eine futuristische kanone, für die kleinkinder alles schön lolli-bunt und für die, die des deutschen nicht oder nicht so ganz mächtig sind, kriegst du die questgeber auf einem silbernen tablett gereicht...  ich kann nur immer wieder sagen : das in den 70er/80ern MILLIONEN die serie DALLAS gesehen haben, macht sie noch nicht zu einer guten serie  ;-)


----------



## Pacster (4. November 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> @pacster :
> 
> ich will keinen niedrigen schwierigkeitsgrad, ich will einen angemessenen...  stetige steigerung ist bei
> steigerung des lvls unbedingt erforderlich... aber wow geht seit längerem den weg, es so bockschwer
> ...



Was für ein Blödsinn. Es MUSS nicht jeder alles sehen. Wo steht denn das? Selbst wenn du nicht alles siehst, siehst du mehr als bei HdRO...ist einfach so(da unbestreitbar mehr Content in WoW). Wenn du nicht damit klar kommst das du nicht sofort in den Schwarzen Tempel darfst, ist das dein persönliches psychologisches Problem aber es liegt nicht am Spiel. Kleiner Tipp...warte bis zum nächsten Addon dann kannste da auch mit jeder kleinen Gilde rein. Du hörst dich an wie ein Kleinkind dem man sein Ritalin geklaut hat(Ich WILL...HIER...JETZT...SOFORT!!! Buh-äääh...alles doof!!!).
Du brauchst auch nicht "klein" bleiben...Gilden machen keine Gesichtskontrolle. Es liegt allein bei dir ob du versuchst in eine der großen Gilden reinzukommen(es gehen vermutlich zwischenzeitlich mehr als 100Gilden in Deutschland  Black Temple)...oder du amüsierst dich halt mit einer der kleineren Gilden in den übrigen...nunja...ca. 40 Instanzen. Es werden nun mal gewisse Fertigkeiten vorausgesetzt, wie in jedem anderen Spiel auch(du schaffstbei Half-Life 2 auch nicht den letzten Level wenn du nicht die entprechenden Waffen, Munition und den nötigen Skill hast. Heulst du dann auch weil die Programmierer so gemein waren und nicht jedem unfähigen den Endboss killen lassen? Bei dieser Art von Argumentation solltest du Computerspiele lassen....und HdRO wird dich dort früher oder später dann auch enttäuschen(wobei das dann natürlich wieder "supertoll" ist...kennen wir ja schon vom rufsystem, sets etc.).

Du...sorry....ich fahr lieber einen rostzerfressenen Porsche als einen fabrikneuen Roller an dem einer rumhantiert. Egal was du da nämlich tust,ein Porsche wird der Roller nie...und ich wette deine Freundin mag meinen Porsche auch lieber(zumindest so lange er noch fährt). :-P

Nochmal: Es gibt bei WoW keinen Zwang. Es ist jedem selbst überlassen ob er lieber direkt 24 Instanzen vorgesetzt kriegt...oder halt erstmal 10 und dann jeden Monat eine neue. Motivationstechnisch ist das was HdRO macht, sicher schlauer...aber wenn mans nüchtern unterm Strich betrachtet, hat HdRO im letzten Jahr nicht mehr Instanzen rausgebracht als WoW...und das inklusive Hauptspiel(im Fall von HdRO). Nur ist man bei WoW halt durch die einzelnen Instanzen durchgerannt und hat sie nur einmal gemacht...während HdRO einen zwingt die wieder und wieder zu spielen weils halt in dem moment keine höhere Instanz gibt(Zwingen in dem Sinne, das man halt keine andere Wahl hat wenn man Instanzen gehen will. Natürlich kann man wie bei WoW auch was anderes machen).

Ein Vergleich zwischen Quests und Monaten ist lächerlich. Wenn ich Hunger habe dann esse ich ja auch den Apfel und sag nicht "da an dem Baum gibt es in einem Jahr einen viel besseren Apfel...ich warte mal so lange.". Zumal mein Name nicht Nostradamus ist...und selbst der war ein Schwindler. =P
Wo HdRO und WoW in einem Jahr stehen, ist kaum abzusehen....allerdings sieht es was angekündigte Addons und Erweiterungen angeht nicht wirklich so aus als würde HdRO die 1 1/2 Jahre von WoW aufholen was die größe der Welt, den Content und die Anzahl der Instanzen angeht. Selbst was Möglichkeiten angeht, fehlt bei HdRO ja noch komplett der große Teil des PvP wo sie bisher noch nichtmal einen halbgaren Ansatz haben während WoW das immer weiter ausbaut(Arenas, open-pvp gebiet(e) etc.).
Da wird der Vorsprung zwar übers Jahr durch die vielen Patches bei HdRO verkleinert...aber dann haut Blizzard ein Addon raus und schon ist der alte Abstand wieder da(der neue Kontinent ist ja fast so groß wie das komplette Hauptspiel von HdRO).

Ich finde generell diese "wartet mal bis Weihnachten"-Tendenz von HdRO-Fans etwas nervig. "Wartet mal bis nächstes jahr....dann is HdRo so groß wie WoW jetzt"...aber WoW wächst nunmal auch. "Wartet bis ihr Level 20 seid...dann wirds toll"....leider ist dann auch schon 1/3 des Spiels um und das Endgame gilt bei HdRO mit nichten als spannender als bei WoW(weils noch weniger zu machen gibt und weil bisher die letzten Instanzen für gute Spieler mit guter Ausrüstung zu einfach waren während schlechte Spieler mit schlechter Ausrüstung trotzdem keine Chance besitzen). "Wartet mal ab wie sich das Housing in HdRO entwickelt, das wird ein ganz toller Spielinhalt"....etwa so toll wie ein spezieller Titel bei WoW, eine Waffe(die ist allerdings wenigstens wirklich nützlich) oder ein Pet....Inneneinrichtung als Potenzverstärker(mehr kann daraus auch nicht werden wenn man die Häuser nicht im Kampf verlieren kann).
Die Liste geht immer so weiter. Es wird immer vertröstet mit den Worten "Das bis jetzt ist schonmal nicht schlecht...aber der Rest, der wird BOMBASTISCH...irgendwann...garantiert".

@Elda2007:Man ist bei WoW nicht auf eine Gilde angewiesen um an eine gute Ausrüstung zu kommen.Meine Ausrüstung ist gleichwertig mit T4-5...und nicht ein Teil davon braucht eine Gilde(keine davon ist aus einer Instanz...sieht man mal vom Kara-Ring in der einfachsten Form ab). Für T5 gibt es zwischenzeitlich sogar schon Würfelruns wenn man die richtigen Leute kennt(und mein Server hinkt tierisch hinterher). Das bedeutet, dass ich praktisch die Ausrüstung besitze um auch in die höchsten Instanzen gehen zu können...und das ohne großartig Instanzen gemacht zu habe(bzw. ich habe Kara und Gruul clear...aber keine Ausrüstung daher und hab vor 4 Monaten oder so eh mit Instanzen aufgehört). Also KANN man auch die höchsten Instanzen besuchen ohne sich vorher mit der Gilde quer durch andere Instanzen schlagen zu müssen(zumindest was die Ausrüstung angeht. Das man Kael und Vash erst noch killen muss zwecks pre, ist eine andere Sache.). 
Letztlich braucht man natürlich dann eine Gilde um in die höchsten Instanzen zu kommen(weil random 25 Leute zu finden, die auch noch halbwegs eingespielt sind, ist schwer).


----------



## Galdera (4. November 2007)

Eredon schrieb:


> Ich kann recht gut lesen


achja?


> Mal ehrlich, bei HdRO muss man nicht von a nach b laufen und Sachen farmen ? Dann hast du sicherlich ein anderes HdRO gespielt als ich.





> wow 'muss' man *auch* dauern nur von a nach b, x sachen farmen (die in der gruppe seltener dropen als solo), zurück nach a, zu c und wieder nach a rennen für quests.


offensichtlich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und was ich mit der questanzeige meinte war dass der bildschirm gross genug ist, aber trotzdem questliste und beschreibung der quest in nem viel zu kleinen fenster sind und man gezwungen ist hin und her zu scrollen was in meinen augen nicht übersichtlich ist ^^
eigentlich ne easy sache, aber warum blizzard das nicht ändert keine ahnung, wohl zu einfach.
oder die 'roxxor-kiddies' brauchen das im schwarzen tempel nicht weil sie ihr wow eh nur mit mods vollstopfen und deshalb gibts das nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@ cyberflips

wow gabs auch genügend dinge die nachträglich gepatcht worden sind wo man sich fragte warum das nicht von anfang an so gemacht wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auch wenn mir grad auf anhieb nix einfällt ausser das mit der questbeschreibung, aber es gab sie definitiv)

@pacster
und wow ist und bleibt ein spiel mit gilden und farmzwang. weil du kannst mir nicht erzählen dass du dein t4/t5 von nem mob einfach so vor die füsse geworfen bekommen hast.
nur ihr duaerzocker seht das garnicht mehr wie schwer es heute ist voran zu kommen.
bei mir auf dem server gabs im schnitt 2-5 gilden die in den höhsten instanzen konnten. der rest durfte da nicht hin weil die guten leute dafür eben schonin diesen gilden waren, und wenn man dann ne neue gilde dafür geschaffen hatte wars zu spät und es gab schon längst wieder was neues.

bei mir ist eine ganze gilde (waren ursprünglich 150leute) kaputt gegangen wegen instanzen.
die einen wollten nicht diese extrem hatz auf items und es llieber gemütlicher angehen, die anderen waren itemgeil und es ging ihnen nie schnell genug und wechselten zu anderen gilden( auch wenn sie nichtmal nen monat hätten warten müssen bis der rest der gilde die nächste hätte angehen können) was uns instanz technisch dauernd zurückgeworfen hat bis die gilde jetzt als aufgelöst gilt.

mit beziehung kann man auch t5 bekommen, ja klar aber beziehungen muss man irgendwo aufbauen können!! die meissten machen nix mit randoms, also bleibt nur die gilde ^^


----------



## Elda2007 (4. November 2007)

@mantigore666

nanana also T4/t5 sets fallen einem ja nicht vor die füße, und T6 schon gar nicht. und gleichwertige ausrüstung gibts nur in den 25 mann instanzen alle heroic items und badges items sind schlechter als die items aus BT und Hyal wo wir gerade rumraiden.(mag ja sein das das eine oder andere gleichwertig ist aber der großteil ist schon besser)

aber wenn man ein wenig wartet kann man auch mit random gruppen in hohe instanzen das stimmt schon, man muss halt dann so lange waten bis der server sich so weit entwickelt hat. am ende von WoW waren auf einigen servern sogar bis naxx random gruppen möglich.

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung das HdRO ein Endgame content nachliefert, das sich mit WoW vergleichen lässt. Du bekommst vielleicht die Ausrüstung "mal" in den 6 mann inzen gedroppt, aber du kannst sicher sein das sich gilden herausbilden werden, die den endgame content wie in WoW angehen und dann werden andere nachziehen, denn das schicke neue schwert das der wächter da hinten hat...mensch das würd mir ja gut stehen...
aber ausprobieren werd ich HdRO auch wenn wir mit dem BC content fertig sind.


----------



## Ascían (4. November 2007)

Elda2007 schrieb:


> @mantigore666
> 
> nanana also T4/t5 sets fallen einem ja nicht vor die füße, und T6 schon gar nicht. und gleichwertige ausrüstung gibts nur in den 25 mann instanzen alle heroic items und badges items sind schlechter als die items aus BT und Hyal wo wir gerade rumraiden.(mag ja sein das das eine oder andere gleichwertig ist aber der großteil ist schon besser)
> 
> ...



Kann ich Dir nur empfehlen - ich fand WoW damals nicht sonderlich schwer, Mc & BWL gewesen, dann mit BC direkt Kara, aber dann: hmpf. Weiss nicht. Luft raus. Immer dasselbe. Als dann viele aus der Gilde abgesürungen sind, einige auch zu HdRO und ich nur Gutes gehört habe, hab ich halt auch meinen Account gecancelt und bin einfach sowas von froh darüber. Der Endgamecontent in HdRO ist mit der neuen Instanz auch sauschwer geworden, aber wenigstens brauchts da keine Vorquest/Rufgefarme für, man kann also mal ganz entspannt ne Fun-Truppe zusammenrufen, die zwar ordentlich auf den Dietz kriegt im Rift, aber dafür machts auch mehr Spaß. Zwar vermisse ich einige Leute aus WoW schon noch (*winkt*), aber ich hoffe die werden irgendwann auch wechseln..


----------



## Knochentier (4. November 2007)

also habe nu nicht den ganzen thread gelesen, aber ich antworte auch einfach mal auf die anfangsfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe mit wow aufgehört (vorher über 1 jahr schurke gespielt) um mit hdro anzufangen, habe mir extra hdro gekauft und habe dann angefangen zu spielen. Mir ist eigentlich direkt klar gewesen als ich angefangen habe, dass hdro nichts für mich ist, habe es noch 3 tage weitergespielt und dann hab ich das auch gelassen, seitdem spiele ich weder hdro noch wow =) also bin ich dank hdro !endlich! von wow los gekommen, da haben sich die 50€ für das spiel doch gelohnt xD

da raufhin habe ich dann meinenschurken bei ebay verkauft (t4, epic flugmount usw.) und 281€verdient :]



mfg knochen =)


----------



## mantigore666 (4. November 2007)

Knochentier schrieb:


> also habe nu nicht den ganzen thread gelesen, aber ich antworte auch einfach mal auf die anfangsfrage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




...... und damals, im feriencamp, hab ich mir mal meine flöte in die ... (zitat aus american pie)


----------



## Tomtar (4. November 2007)

hey ich selber zock zwar wow find es aber die frag lustig ^^ dann alles lohnt sich wenn man es genau berachtet oder nich den man kann an allen gefallen finden
(ich weiß es war mal wieder sehr poetisch) xD


----------



## killix3 (4. November 2007)

Exx3 schrieb:


> oke und kennst du eigentlich chuck norris??? was is der unterschied zwischen ihm und gott ?? GOTT KENNT GNADE^^ lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das war der schlechteste chuck norris witz den ich überhaupt gehört habe. auserdem vom hexenemister forum abgeguckt


----------



## Saffer (4. November 2007)

kogrash schrieb:


> naja, du hast ja auch in wow alle brote zur auswahl. nur du kannst nicht ankommen und auf das teuerste brot zeigen und sagen "hey, ich will das und zahle nur ein brötchen". im mmorpg ist nunmal zeit die wichtigste "währung" - wer viel reinsteckt kommt weiter.
> dreh es anders: man kann auch nicht ins disneyland rennen wenn man nur 1 stunde zeit hat und dann hinterher motzen das man nicht alles gesehen hat.
> 
> btt: ich bin auch von wow umgestiegen und und es wird immer besser. aber ich sehe das genauso wie einige antworten oben: diverse probleme aus anderen mmorgs werden hier auch fast zwangsläufig auftauchen. aber da habe vielleicht etwas aus meiner wow-zeit gelernt. ich schau nun mehr auf den spielspaß und die geschichten - und gerade bei letzteren hat hdro mehr zu bieten denke ich. (dann sind sogar die quests nett. klar tötet man oft x von denen und besorgt y von dem - es kommt drauf an ob man rumrennt und denkt: "ah, noch 2 hiervon und 3 davon abhaken" oder ob man sich ein wenig auf die geschichte einläßt und dann gegen das böse kämpft und bei der versorgung von verbündeten hilft. oder anders: will ich "einen char hochleveln" oder bin ich "teil einer spannenden geschichte")
> ...




DU sprichts mir aus der Seele =)

Ich bin auch von WoW umgestiegen auf Hdro. Ein hauptgrund war das man bei wow nur lvln kann und instanzen gehen muss es gibt keine alternative zum lvln was dich zwingt massig zeit zu investieren um lvl 70 zu werden und danach nimmt das kein ende. man muss noch mehr zeit investieren um ein Tier schlagmichtot set zu bekommen. 
Bei Hdro geh ich die sache viel entspannter an mal ein wenig lvln und wenn ich keine lust mehr habe setz ich mich ins gasthaus in bree und spiel mit anderen musik oder geh zu freunden in ein haus rauch mit denen ein wenig pfeifenkraut... und und und es gibt einfach viel mehr alternativen.


----------



## Belgor (5. November 2007)

Moin,
also ich hab seit Samstag nun HDRO und davor 4 Tage die Testversion gespielt. Ich muss sagen das der Anfang recht langweilig war, aber mittlerweile (bin lvl 14) fang ich an das Game immer mehr zu lieben. Was einen großen teil dazu beigetragen hat, war das ich eine nette Sippe (Gilde) gefunden habe, mit denen ich mich gut verstehe. Die Klassen sind passend für die HDR Saga und machen eigendlich alle Spass. Die Grafik ist einfach überwältigend schön, wobei man schon einen guten PC haben muss um es zu genießen. Wenn ich mich ab und zu an einen kleinen See stelle, bekomme ich meist Gänsehaut. Das Wasser sieht sowas von realistisch aus und nicht nur das, sondern auch die Umgebung, das man meint man steht in Mittelerde. Es gibt natürlich wieder jede menge Quests (wie in fast jemand Rollenspiel), das einem fast nie langweilig wird. Und wenn man mal keine Lust hat, dann spielt man eben seine eigene Musik oder treibt seinen Craftskill nach oben. Das Handwerkliche in dem Game iss auch gut umgesetzt. Finds Lustig als Bauer sein zeug zu kaufen und dann auf einem Feld sein Gemüse anzubauen.

Alles in alles muss man sich auf das Spiel einstellen. Es ist von Aufbau her fast so wie WoW aber auch nur fast. Mann muss sich eben daran gewöhnen und findet sicherlich auch noch Teile die einem eben mehr liegen. Ich überlege mir sogar ob ich mir zu Weihnachten einen Lifetime-Account zulege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin jedenfalls froh das ich von WoW weg bin, denn HDRO lohnt sich echt.



Belgor


----------



## Mooseman (5. November 2007)

Moin,

ich bin gerade das zweite Mal dabei zu Herr der Ringe zu wechseln.

Das erste Mal war beim Start. Ich bin nach nur einem Monat wieder zu WoW zurückgekehrt. 
Das hatte mehrer Gründe, zum einen bin ich in WoW in einer der nettesten Gilden die es gibt,
in der ich auch noch viele Leute im RL kenne. Da ich aber alleine durch die Welt von Lotro 
lief fehlte mir doch wirklich etwas.

Jetzt ein halbes Jahr später war ich wieder an dem Punkt, wo mich bei WoW langsam anfing alles zu langweilen. Farmen für episches Flugmount Nr.2, Angeln, Kara, Daily Quests....
Nichts, aber auch wirklich keine Abwechslung mehr.
Noch einen Char hochspielen? Nein nicht wirklich.... ich kenne die Quests nun mal schon zu genau um
dabei wieder großen Spass zu entwickeln.

Also wieder WoW Pause und wieder Lotro.
Und ich bin diesmal nicht der einzige aus der Gilde.
Je länger ich im Moment bei Lotro bin, desto besser gefällt es mir. Es bietet mir im Moment noch so viel Abwechslung. Questgebiete und Gegner alle neu, der bei WoW schon langvermisste aha Effekt, wenn man wieder ein wenig mehr vom Spiel verstanden hat (Traid System, Berufe...).

Oft hatte ich mit Gildenkollegen darüber gesprochen wie schön es doch war, als man bei WoW nicht alles kannte und ein bisschen planlos durch Azeroth lief. (Wie nach Darnassus fährt ein Schiff?!? Und ich Depp sterbe von Menthril dahoch.....)
Jetzt kann ich endlich wieder den Entdecker in mir rauskommen lassen und freue mich über jeden neuen Inhalt.

Mal schauen wie lange das anhält. 
Bis ich angefangen hatte wollte ich eigentlich nur bis Patch 2.3 daddel, inzwischen denke ich, werde ich wohl bis WotLK warten. Mal sehen was ich in ein paar Monaten darüber denke.

@ Pacster
ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, warum Du dich so wahnsinnig darüber aufregst, wenn einer sagt "mir gefällt das Spiel besser als WoW". Das ist nun mal ein persönliches empfinden. Und wenn einer sagt, warum er WoW nicht mehr spielt, dann sind das Gründe die er selbst so meint!

Wenn es Dir Spass macht immer die selben Instanzen durchzulaufen nur um die selben dann noch einmal in schwer durchzulaufen, dann macht es Dir eben Spass, anderen nun mal nicht.

Wenn Du die PvP Inhalte miteinander vergleichst und sagst da hat WoW aber einen riesigen Vorsprung, dann lass Dir gesagt sein das Lotro nicht mal versucht diesen wettzumachen, wiel es auf ganz andere Spielinhalte abzielt.

Ich hab die Instanzen bei WoW geliebt, aber es reichte mir eigentlich auch einfach nur die Quests in Ihnen zu machen, um dann in die Nächste zu gehen. Aber leider wird man von WoW gezwungen eine Instanz dauernd zu gehen, um im Spielinhalt weiterzukommen. Zuerst musst Du gewisses Equippment aus Kara holen, um bei Gruul eine Chance zu haben, da reicht das Questequipment nämlich nicht mehr. Selbst um mit einer Gruppe Kara zu gehen ohne sich durchziehen zu lassen (in diesem Fall natürlich von einer sehr guten Equipten Gruppe als "Balast" mitgenommen zu werden) musst Du vernünftiges Equippment aus Instanzen farmen.

Du hast natürlich immer die Möglichkeiten in der Arena Dir die Ausrüstungen zusammenzufarmen, ohne immer die Gleiche Instanz und/oder Raid zu sehen, aber ich mag kein PvP und schon gar nicht die Arena.

Leider hat WoW keine neuen Quest oder Länder ins Spiel implementiert, was mich sicher ein wenig länger bei WoW gehalten hätte, aber nur die Daily`s machen nach dem dritten Mal auch keinen Spass mehr. 
Man hätte von den leeren Gebieten in der alten Welt (Davon gibt es ja noch einige) mal wieder ein Questgebiet für 70er machen können. Man hätte wieder neues kennengelernt und wieder abwechslung gehabt aber so...


----------



## Sullivan (5. November 2007)

ich hätte auch mal ne frage und zwar ich zocke auch nun seit realese wow und habe sowas von gar keinen bock mehr und will nu hdro ausprobieren nur ich habe bisschen angst als newbie nicht unterzukommen in einer gilde  weil das zusammen spiel mit anderen menschen ist mir sehr wichtig oder ist das dort sehr einfach pls help mee erlöst mich von wow ^^ xD


----------



## Leigh (5. November 2007)

Die Leute in LotRo sind wesentlich aufgeschlossener neuen gegenüber als die Leute in WoW. Du wirst sicherlich von einer netten Gilde (bzw Sippe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aufgenommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mooseman (6. November 2007)

@ Sullivan

Moin, kann mir nicht vorstellen, das Du Probleme haben wirst eine Sippe zu finden.

Nur überleg Dir vorher ob Du RP machen möchtest. Wenn nicht geh auf einen normalen Server um nicht negative Erfahrungen zu machen.

Ich hab mal einen auf dem RP Server getroffen der im Startgebiet stand und brüllte. "Bin neu und NOob will Gilde machen, brauche Unterschriften!" Ich bin mir sehr sicher, das der wenig Spass hatte^^.


----------



## Lord Aresius (9. November 2007)

Hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber ist schon teilweise ein wenig heftig was gegen Blizzard gesagt. Kann aber auch vieles nachvollziehen.

Aufgrund diverser Vorkommnisse bin ich jetzt auch kurz davor, von WoW nach HDRO zu wechseln.

Blizzard nimmt es wohl nicht so ernst mit dem Kundensupport, aber egal, wenn pro verlorener Kunde 2 neue dazukommen, machen die ja immer noch plus.

Deshalb paar kurze Fragen.

Wie ich mich ein wenig informiert hab, gibt es wohl noch sehr wenig deutsche HDRO Server, davon auch nur 1 RP Server. Richtig ?
Inwiefern wieviel RP auf diesem Server ?
Reicht auch notfalls ein normaler Server wie z.B. Morthond aus ?


Wie gesagt, ob ich wechsel weiß ich noch nicht, Hängt davon ob Blizzard meine Chars wiederherstellt und zwar so wie sie waren inkl. allem Inventar und Gold oder ob es denen scheißegal ist wenn halt die Accounts gehackt wurden von Kunden und ob man nach 6 Tagen endlich mal eine Antwort auf 2 Emails + Nachricht über Webformular erhält.


Ich werd erstmal die 5 Tage Version von der BUFFED DVD ausprobieren.


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. November 2007)

Meine Antworten in *fett*.



Lord schrieb:


> Wie ich mich ein wenig informiert hab, gibt es wohl noch sehr wenig deutsche HDRO Server, davon auch nur 1 RP Server. Richtig ?
> Inwiefern wieviel RP auf diesem Server ?
> Reicht auch notfalls ein normaler Server wie z.B. Morthond aus ?
> *Was meinst du mit "reicht aus"? Auf dem RP-Server wird RP betrieben, auf den anderen größtenteils nicht.*
> ...


----------



## Lord Aresius (9. November 2007)

mit " reicht aus " meinte ich ob sich ein RP Server lohnt.

Bei WoW gibt es ja zusätzliche Bestimmungen für einen RP Server. Ist das bei HDRO genauso ? Wenn ja, gut.
Wobei ich sagen muß, das ich bei WoW auf einem RP Server mal war, aber von RP nicht viel erlebt habe.


Danke für den Hinweis mit der 7 Tage Version.


----------



## Leigh (9. November 2007)

Natürlich gibt es auf einem RP-Server Regeln.. O.o
Sonst wäre diese wohl vollkommen sinnlos..

Und wie ich das mitbekommen habe, werden Verstöße bei Weitem besser verfolgt, als in WoW.


----------



## Lord Aresius (9. November 2007)

Leigh schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es auf einem RP-Server Regeln.. O.o
> Sonst wäre diese wohl vollkommen sinnlos..
> 
> Und wie ich das mitbekommen habe, werden Verstöße bei Weitem besser verfolgt, als in WoW.


Danke, sowas wollte ich hören, wenn es denn auch nicht so forsch sein muß.

Andere Frage, kann ich denn einmal die 5 Tage und einmal die 7 Tage Version testen ? Also 2 Accounts und danach kann ich mich ja immer noch entscheiden, mit welchem Account ich weiterspiele. Würd dann verschiedene Klassen antesten erstmal.


----------



## Lord Aresius (9. November 2007)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Kundensupport bei HDRO aus ?

Blizzard nimmt die Sache wohl anscheinend nicht ernst wie ich seit paar Tagen merke und ist wohl eher daran interessiert, Kunden zu verlieren..... naja, jeder wie er will......


----------



## Nillonde (9. November 2007)

Lord schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Kundensupport bei HDRO aus ?
> 
> Blizzard nimmt die Sache wohl anscheinend nicht ernst wie ich seit paar Tagen merke und ist wohl eher daran interessiert, Kunden zu verlieren..... naja, jeder wie er will......



Also ich bin zufrieden, meine registrierungsmail für den Account kam nicht an, hab an Codemasters geschrieben und hab in kürzester Zeit den Account freigeschaltet bekommen.


----------



## Galdera (9. November 2007)

ich hab auchmal ne 'ingame nachricht' geschrieben, nach 10min hat sich nen gm bei mir gemeldet und sich entschuldigt dass es so lang gedauert hat ^^


----------



## treecat (10. November 2007)

Och, ich fand es praktisch, daß ich 2 Tage länger spielen konnte als mein Abbo laut Kontoverwaltung laufen sollte. Allerdings hatte das Programm, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, mich auch um 2 Tage "beschissen", als ich von Trial auf Voll gewechselt bin (da war ein "Leertag" zwischen). 

Nachdem ich LOTRO für 30 Tage recht ausgiebig gespielt hatte liegt mein Account jetzt erstmal vorläufig auf Eis. Warum:

a) Es wurde mir auf die Dauer doch ein wenig zu eintönig; vor allem die "Töte 30 Orks/Wölfe/xyz" - "Ach ja, hol jetzt bitte die Pelze/Waffen/xyz von 30 Orks/Wölfen/xyz"-"Ach, da du gerade dabei bist: die Ohren von 30 Okrs/Wölfe/xyz hätte ich jetzt auch gerne"-Quests nervten. 
Viele Quest sind durchaus interessant, aber wenn man dann immer wieder verstärkt auf diese "Lückenfüller" stößt ...

b) Dann waren da noch eine Reihe kleinere Bugs (stuck-in-combat, Ladebildschirm, ...) und die doch wieder verstärkt auftretenden Engine-Bugs (Lags, discons, Ruckler (die nach Buch 11 weg, aber mit dem 2.11.er-Patch wieder da waren) die mich tierisch nervten. Sowas muß nicht sein, finde ich. Da gebe ich den Jungs von TRUBINE lieber noch etwas Zeit zum fixen.

b) meine Lieblingsklasse (Schurke) wird mit dem nächsten großen Patch (der ja dann irgendwann Mitte Dez kommen dürfte) überarbeitet; ist also für mich Quatsch, ihn jetzt auf 50 zu leveln, wenn mir dann der Spaß mit den ganzen neuen Sachen entgeht; und für den High-Level-Breich ist leider noch nicht viel da; das Level-Cap wird ja, wenn man den Interviews mit den Entwicklern glauben will, in den nächsten "content-patches" nicht erhöht, so daß ich da Zeit habe

c) ich hatte, nachdem ich da jetzt ein paar Monate Pause hatte, einfach mal wieder "Bock" auf WOW^^; mit Patch 2.3 ändert sich vieles, was mich störte, so daß ich mal wieder Lust habe, mit meinem Schamie zu spielen 

Um es klar zu sagen: LOTRO ist ein tolles Spiel, ich habe die Zeit echt genossen, aber für meinen Geschmack ist es leider noch in vielen Breichen zu "unfertig"; ich werde aber, wenn ich WoW mal wieder Leid bin, wiedereinsteigen. Sind ja nur Spiele, und solange die Accounts erhalten bleiben sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## Pacster (10. November 2007)

Galdera schrieb:


> @pacster
> und wow ist und bleibt ein spiel mit gilden und farmzwang. weil du kannst mir nicht erzählen dass du dein t4/t5 von nem mob einfach so vor die füsse geworfen bekommen hast.



Doch...genau das behaupte ich. Sagen wir du spielst 5-6h die Woche(was für jemanden, der ein Spiel mag nun wirklich nicht viel ist)...davon geht praktisch nichts für Instanzen drauf(wie gesagt:Meine Ausrüstung stammt nicht aus Instanzen...also brauchste da auch nicht rein). Die Punkte für die Waffe, den Zauberstab und die Handschuhe in der Arena kriegst du mit 1h/woche locker selbst im schrottigsten Team innerhalb von 3 Monaten(und wieviel Monate ist BC schon da? Genau...die könntest du 2 mal haben ohne großen Aufwand). Letztlich braucht es ja im günstigsten Fall auch nur 3 Spiele bis man in den Punkten ist...da ist 1h noch großzügig gerechnet. Machste etwas BGs, haste die Armschienen auch recht schnell. 6 Teile kann man sich schneidern...dafür muss man nur alle 4 Tage 10 Minuten online gehen und Stoff herstellen. Die Mats dafür kriegt man locker in täglichen quests(ca.80-100g in 45 Minuten wenn mans richtig macht), oder erangelt sie(10 minuten für 60g wenns gut läuft. Damals sogar ca. 90-110g). 1 trinket kriegt man billig durch open pvp.
Macht man die täglichen Quests konsequent weiter(oder angelt, sucht Mineralien...etc.), hat man auch irgendwann das Gold für Verzauberungen, Sockel, Lolas Abend und Charlottes Efeu(beide werden einem von Mobs vor die Füße geworfen wenn man ein Glückskind ist...aber für Normalsterbliche gibt es das AH).
Natürlich muss man seine Zeit dann etwas effektiv einsetzen wenn man das alles schnell haben will...aber wenn man eh 5-6h die Woche hat und in dieser Zeit weder Instanzen geht noch Lust hat nur in Shatt rumzustehen, dann ist es wirklich keine große Sache.
Irgendwas muss man ja machen...und da irgendwann die Quests ausgehen und man dann nur noch die Wahl hat:
1.Instanzen
2.PvP
3.Farmen
4.Rumstehen und blahblah abhalten(was man auch beim Farmen machen kann),
ist nunmal in jedem Game so. Wobei bei manchem sogar PvP noch mehr oder weniger wegfällt.

Das Spiel wo du durchs rumstehen auf dem Marktplatz die beste Rüstung kriegst, musste mir halt erstmal zeigen. In WoW kriegst du jedenfalls innerhalb von ein paar Monaten und mit relativ wenig Zeitaufwand und ohne Gilde eine Ausrüstung zusammen mit der du in jede Instanz gehen kannst(sprich ca. t5-Niveau). Das man dafür sein Hirn einschalten muss und das es nicht innerhalb der ersten Woche geht, sollte aber auch klar sein.


----------



## mantigore666 (10. November 2007)

@pacster... wie gesagt, ich glaub dir das jetzt mal unbesehen, weil mich wow nicht wieder bekommt <g>
nur wars in den jahren, in denen ich es gespielt habe, ganz anders...  was bedeuten würde, das blizz es der community (oder soll ich sagen dem spielerschwund) zuliebe geändert hat. im übrigen genau das, was viele wow´ler turbine vorwerfen...

früher gab es ein oder zwei "imba"-gegenstände, die man schneidern konnte, mit horrendem aufwand und von jedem set auch wieder ein bis zwei gegenstände, die so gedroppt sind, der rest war stupides und dauerhaftes farmen in high-end-instanzen.

@treecat : highend-content ist auch, was man drauss macht...  in wow war es damals vielen schon genug, mit level 60 in ironforge vor der bank zu stehen und einen auf dicke hose zu machen...  stundenlang und tagelang... klar das für die blizz nicht mal neuen content einfügen musste...  und dem rest blieb ja noch die xte bockschwere instanz.... wems gefällt auch gut, aber was bitte bekam der rest geboten ? neue gebiete wurden erst mit dem ersten bezahladdon eingefügt - das ist bei hdro anders.
ich wünsch dir jedenfalls viel spass mit wow :-) und, sorry, ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen : wow besteht zu dreiviertel aus den von dir bemängelten "lückenfüllerquests", nur mal so am rande  ;-)


----------



## treecat (10. November 2007)

@ mantigore

Na und? 
Ich war LOTRO einfach mal leid; und was in WoW los ist mußt du mir nicht erzählen, ich hab´s lange genug gespielt und deswegen auch ne Pause eingelegt. In Bree rennen auch genug 50er rum die auf "dicke Hose" machen, weil sie i.G. nix mehr zu tun haben.^^ Sollen sie, wenn es ihnen Spaß macht.

Hauptgrund dafür, daß ich es mal wieder WoW spiele ist auch, daß mein Bruder inzwischen seinen Shaman so hoch hat, daß mer zusammen in die SW gehen können. Wollen die "Shaman-Brothers" gründen ...^^ Ist ja nur just-for-fun, und darum geht es bei den ganzen Spielen.

Warum die meisten ständig meinen, so einen verbissenen Glaubenskrieg daraus machen zu zu müssen, verstehe ich nicht. Sind doch nur Computerspiele, die unterhalten sollen, nicht mehr, oder? Scheint was typisch deutsches zu sein ...

Oder ich bin langsam zu alt für den Scheiß ...! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nillonde (10. November 2007)

treecat schrieb:


> Warum die meisten ständig meinen, so einen verbissenen Glaubenskrieg daraus machen zu zu müssen, verstehe ich nicht. Sind doch nur Computerspiele, die unterhalten sollen, nicht mehr, oder? Scheint was typisch deutsches zu sein ...
> 
> Oder ich bin langsam zu alt für den Scheiß ...!
> 
> ...



Das jammern und meckern an sich ist was typisch Deutsches habe ich festgestellt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merimac2 (11. November 2007)

Hi zusammen, 

habe von Anfang an WOW gespielt, dann eine kurze Pause, dann wieder mit BC eingestiegen und es hat viel Spass gemacht... (alles gespielt von jeder BC Ini über Kara etc.) 

Dann habe ich probeweise HDRO gespielt und spiele es immer noch.... (besitze auch noch den WOW Acc.) 


Zusammenfassend kann ich fogendes sagen:

- WoW werde ich nie verlassen, nur macht es für mich im Moment keinen Spass, da ich auf einem Level bin wo ch mich nicht weiter entwickeln kann. Daher warte ich auf WotK und werde dann erst wieder einsteigen.

---

Und ich finde, dass es auch nicht schlimm ist einem Spiel für gewisse Zeit abzusagen da es eben nur ein Spiel ist und jeder (ich zumindest) auch mal Abwechlung braucht.  

---

HDRO ist grafisch ein echter Fortschritt, Bewegungsabläufe sind schöner, Umgebung besser gelungen und kein Zeichentrickstil mehr.

Dagegen spricht, dass man nur viele Quest in Grp. abschließen kann und über die schlechtere Gruppensuche kaum einen findet. 



Alles in allem bleibe ich bei HDRO und werde auch WotlK wieder mal anspielen. Unterschiedliche Games mit Schwerpunkten auf versch. Gebieten, aber dennoch ist keins besser als das andere...........


----------



## treecat (11. November 2007)

@ Merimac2

Signed!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Rede.


----------



## mantigore666 (12. November 2007)

treecat schrieb:


> @ mantigore
> 
> Na und?
> 
> ...



...  eher zu jung...  sonst hättest du meinen beitrag als das genommen, was er ist : meine - subjektive - antwort auf das, was du - subjektiv - an hdro nicht gut findest. nicht mehr und nicht weniger. ob oder warum du jetzt lieber wow spielst, ist mir aber sowas von egal  <gg>

ach ja...  und zumindest die amerikaner meckern entschieden mehr, was zur folge hat, das der kundenservice in amerika längen vor dem in deutschland liegt, nur mal so als anmerkung...  der deutsche ist im ausland eher dafür bekannt, das er sich genüsslich wiederkäuend alles gefallen lässt  ;-)

jeder kann und soll spielen was er mag, aber wenn ich in einer diskussion etwas lese, das ich anders sehe, dann ist es auch mein recht, darauf zu antworten. und zu wow : ich würde ja auch keinem kind sein comic aus der hand reissen, um ihm literatur aufzuzwingen... ich fand das auch alles mal toll, bin aber - dank einiger patzer seitens blizz - daraus entwachsen  ;-)

solche aussagen wie "ich werde mein wow nie verlassen" bringen mich allerdings zu starkem grinsen, meine lebenserfahrung hat mich gelehrt, das sich das wort "nie" sehr schnell relativiert, wenn sich umstände, einstellungen oder angebote ändern  ;-)  ich hoffe sogar, das es irgendwann mal ein spiel gibt, das mich mehr fesselt, als es derzeit hdro tut - sonst würde ich heute wohl noch mit lego spielen ....


----------



## Hasgli (12. November 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> ich hoffe sogar, das es irgendwann mal ein spiel gibt, das mich mehr fesselt, als es derzeit hdro tut - sonst würde ich heute wohl noch mit lego spielen ....



vielleicht erwarten wir bald ein Lego MMO, dann würde sich der Kreis wieder schließen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxskywalker (12. November 2007)

Also ich spiele so ca. n Jahr WoW und ich finde wenn man nicht aufpasst hat man ganz schnell Geldprobleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werde HdRo testen ... ich hole mir die Testversion für 2 € wenn es mir in diesen Tagen gefällt ...
dann werde ich mit WoW auf hören und HdRo zocken . Ich habe viele positive sachen über Hdro
gehört und hoffe ich habe Spass daran.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (12. November 2007)

Hasgli schrieb:


> vielleicht erwarten wir bald ein Lego MMO, dann würde sich der Kreis wieder schließen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



au ja, kantenglättung adee  <fg> 

@laxskywalker :  ich wünsche dir viel spass und nicht erschrecken, ein gold in hdro ist mehr wert als du es im moment gewohnt bist  ;-)

mal so als vergleich : mein barde ist lvl 40, mittlere rüstung, gelb und lila equiped
                                durchschnittliche rep-kosten : ohne sterben unter 50 silber, 
                                mit sterben bis 100 silber
                                pferd kostete 4 silber 400 und luxushaus 7 gold

die questbelohnungen, drops und selbst gecrafteten items sind sehr gut und man hat nicht unbedingt die not, ins ah auszuweichen...  braucht man aber etwas dringend und schnell, kann dein gold auch ganz leicht im ah verschwinden, die preise sind teilweise awfull  <g>


----------



## Elda2007 (17. November 2007)

Also nun hab ich HDR getestet und kann wenigstens ein wenig mitreden und ich muss sagen: klasse WoW Klon wirklich. Und das ist nicht negativ gemeint. 

WoW war und ist immer noch der primus unter den MMORPGS und das auch zu recht. viele features, die heute noch millionen begeistern hat blizzard da eingebaut und auch erweitert. natürlich hat WoW ecken und auch unfaire/unschöne/langweilige "was auch immer" Seiten aber das Spielprinzip an sich und das Itemsystem ist Langzeitmotivation.

Was ist denn nun der Unterschied zu HDR? oder besser: wie kann man das Speilerlebnis vergleichen?:

1. Leveln

WoW: abklappern von quests und Instanzen keine wirklich zusammenhängende Story. mit etwas Erfahrung ist das level cap schnell erreicht.
HDR: abklappern von Quest, mit etwas Erfahrung ist das Level cap schnell erreicht. Aber: eine stimmige Hintergrundstory instanzierte Quests, ein Leitfaden der durch das Spiel führt.

2. Fertigkeiten/Eigenschaften Skillung. 

Beide Spiele lassen zumindest nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung individuelle skillungen zu, das HDR System weiß aber zu begeistern. man kann durch Taten nette Boni erhalten und seinen Char individuell entwickeln

3. Handwerk.

WoW: recht einfaches system mit einigen richtig guten Items
HDR: Paradies für farmer. nach einer übersicht was man so alles craften kann einfach super.

4. endgame
werd ich bei HDR noch austesten.

Fazit: 
beide speile sind sich recht ähnlich, interface, steuerung etc. hat HDRO auch einfach von WoW abgekupfert, aber warum eigentlich nicht, denn das sind auch Stärken von WoW.
die grafik von HDR ist besser, einige Animationen wirken aber ein wenig hölzern(ja ja auch  bei WoW ist das so aber das Spiel hat ja auch schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel)
Das Leveln ist in HDRO mit den Büchern etc schon richtig gut gemacht. Treffen mit gandalf, Frodo etc. sind Highlights-man muß den Storypart einfach lieben. WoW ist dagegen mehr modular aufgebaut und irgendwie fehlt eine zusammenhängende Story, die der Spieler wirklich miterlebt. (es gibt sie aber man muss schon graben um sie im vollen Umfang zu verstehen)  
die comunitys beider Rollenspiele ist durchwachsen, hängt natürlich auch vom alter/reife ab.
Das Endgame harrt noch einem Vergleich 
Ich werde HDR auf jeden Fall weiterspielen, und Leute: man muss um ein super Spiel darzubieten nicht das rad neu erfinden, HDRO ist für mich jetzt schon ein gutes Spiel und kann sich hoffentlich auch im Endgame mit WoW messen, denn wenn man ehrlich ist: ein bischen Motivation via RAIDs, PVP und ein angemessener Schwierigkeitsgrad in diesen sind vonnöten um Spieler lange zu fesseln. 
Und nach den meisten kommentaren und erfahrungsbrichten ist WoW HDR in diesem Punkt nach wie vor ein stück vorraus.
bis später


----------



## mantigore666 (18. November 2007)

@elda2007

"klasse WoW Klon"  da kann ich nu echt nix mehr zu sagen ...  aber weil ich nett bin : es gibt einen "pool an möglichkeiten", wie man ein onlinerollenspiel aufbauen kann, und da haben sich bisher alle dran bedient, allen voran wow...  

"HDR: Paradies für farmer"  mag sein, das hdro das PARADIES für farmer ist, denn bei wow ist es die HÖLLE, das weiss jeder, der mal versucht hat, einen frosttiger zu kriegen ....

"(es gibt sie aber man muss schon graben um sie im vollen Umfang zu verstehen)" klar gibts bei wow eine story, vor allem für die, die schon warcraft 1 - 3 gezockt haben (und ich hab die games sehr gemocht, vor allem den dritten teil), nur das blizz diese story immer wieder verbiegt und sich teilweise selbst widerspricht, weil selbst den programmierern auffällt, das das einbinden mancher inhalte storymässig hahnebüchen ist

"ein bischen Motivation via RAIDs, PVP und ein angemessener Schwierigkeitsgrad in diesen sind vonnöten um Spieler lange zu fesseln. "  na, dann bin ich mal ehrlich und sage, das ein "angemessener" schwierigkeitsgrad nicht bedeutet, das man monatelang nix anderes als die ein und selbe instanz macht, tagaus, tagein...  und das CONTENT zumindest die erwachsenen spieler mindestens genauso lange fesselt

ich lese gelegentlich auch die wow-foren, was ich dir auch mal ans herz lege...  zu dem thema speziell gibt es einen recht neuen beitrag, in dem jemand nur mal die unschuldige frage stellt, wie lange es dauert, an ein bestimmtes t-set zu kommen.
abgesehen vom üblichen geflame brachten es folgende aussagen für mich auf den punkt :
"bevor du so ein set kriegst, musst du erstmal ein anderes farmen"
"denkst du, du kriegst es geschenkt ? da brauchst du wochen und monate zum FARMEN"
"glaubst du, man nimmt dich so einfach mit deinem <quest-equip> mit ?"

habs jetzt nicht wortwörtlich geschrieben, aber das sind die - guten - aussagen darüber <g>
soviel zu deinem "endcontent" und den "fesselnden" aspekten von wow...  darauf kann ich locker verzichten, hatte ich lange genug. sollte hdro mal so werden, bin ich ebenso weg wie von wow  ;-)

das nur mal so als antwort


----------



## Hauaberdrauf (18. November 2007)

Also bei mir waren es bei beiden Spiele ein Testacount und damit ein paar Tage zum anschaun 
- bei WoW brauchte es 4 Lvl und 45 Min. im Nordhaintal um zu wissen, jap, mein Game;
- bei HdRO waren es drei Testtage und die Erkenntnis, nö irgendwie ist das nicht mein Game, keine Leute in den Startgebieten, nach Lvl 5 haste die meinsten Q´s durch und Lvl 9 und 10 Gegner alleine zu legen macht keinen Spaß.

Testacounts sind halt viel wert, keine Kosten und schaun obs passt und WoW passt seit 2 Jahren.


----------



## mantigore666 (18. November 2007)

Hauaberdrauf schrieb:


> Also bei mir waren es bei beiden Spiele ein Testacount und damit ein paar Tage zum anschaun
> - bei WoW brauchte es 4 Lvl und 45 Min. im Nordhaintal um zu wissen, jap, mein Game;
> - bei HdRO waren es drei Testtage und die Erkenntnis, nö irgendwie ist das nicht mein Game, keine Leute in den Startgebieten, nach Lvl 5 haste die meinsten Q´s durch und Lvl 9 und 10 Gegner alleine zu legen macht keinen Spaß.
> 
> Testacounts sind halt viel wert, keine Kosten und schaun obs passt und WoW passt seit 2 Jahren.



genau so ist es, wem der schuh passt, der soll ihn anziehen! wünsch dir noch lange und viel spass bei wow  :-)


----------



## Elda2007 (18. November 2007)

na ja dann sind halt HDR und WoW Klone eines Ur MMORPGs. macht auch keinen Unterschied in der Hinsicht das sich beide Spiele in vielen Bereichen gleichen. und HDRo kam nach WoW und ich bin mir sicher das sich die Programmierer da so einiges abgeschaut haben.

das farmen bei WoW ist mitnichten die Hölle zumindest nicht, wenn man den Hauptcontent farmt, das heisst also Items, die dich verbessern und nicht nur gut aussehen. Und selbst die daily quests bringen einem was ohne das man direkt hin zu exalted farmt: 12g pro Quest befreit einen von jedem vielleicht lästgen weiteren farmcontent.

Heroic Instanzen zu farmen ist ein Kinderspiel jeder der Ahnung hat weiss das man Mechanar, SP, Ramparts auch gut mit PUGs machen kann und es ist mitnichten so, dass man dadurch überfordert wird.
Kräuter und Minen gibts auch in Hülle und Fülle, und nach dem Alchi patch ist die Menge die man benötigt moderat.

zur story braucht man ja nichts zu sagen, da stimme ich dir zu.

Na ja und ehrlich gesagt, man braucht für den meisten content im Spiel nicht wirklich das vorhergehende Tier Set, da kommt es halt auch auf die Qualität der Spieler an. 
Warum die ganzen Items BOP sind versteh ich persönlich auch cniht, wenn man die verkaufen könnte würde jeder, de sich ein wenig gold zusammenfarm sein wunschset auch kaufen können. mich persönlich juckts überhaupt nicht, ob ein spieler sich das set erhandelt oder erspielt. jedem das seine.
aber ich kann auch nichts dafür, dass einige Leute nun mal nicht in der Lage sind zum Teil einfachste Taktiken und Spielzüge so zu lernen so das sie einen boss legen können. wenn man interaktives fernsehen will muss man halt andere spiele spielen. 
ich meine man kann ja auch jedem spieler einen level 50(HDR) und level 70(WoW) in vollem Endgame gear zur Verügung stellen, dann muss man gar nirgends wo mehr hin und kann ein wenig die schöne Aussicht geniessen.
Das WoW teilweise zu zeitintensiv ist und auch immer noch nicht wirklich was für casual spieler-dass man items nicht bop sondern boe machen sollte, so dass jeder entscheiden kann ob er halt raidet oder einkauft ist auch meine Meinung, aber wenn sich jemand beschwert, dass er nicht in T6 rumlaufen kann weil er einmal am tag für 60min einloggt der sollte doch auf die massenweise geilen offline spiel zurückgreifen oder mit dem zufrieden sein was er hat, denn seltsamerweise sind sie das ja auch nicht.


----------



## Mebo (18. November 2007)

Also ich habe nun auch mit WoW aufgehört und spiele nun Hdro und muss sagen es ist echt 
ein H.A. Doppel M.E.R geiles Spiel.

Bin zwar erst LvL 11 aber ich gehe die sache langsam an da ich die Story durch spielen möchte und kein Hardcore pro gamer sein möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Server ist Vanyar heie Mebo wenn was ist -.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RockyHorror (18. November 2007)

Also ich spiele jetzt seit ca. 1,5 Jahren WoW und man merkt wirklich das momentan die Luft raus ist. Unsere Gilde is jetzt eher ein chaotischer haufen der grad mal kurz vor dem Kara clear steht. Ich habe mir beim HDRO Release das Spiel angeschaut. Ich war total begeistert. Aber irgendwas fehlte einfach. Mittlerweile weiß ich auch was.

Wenn ich mich an meine WoW Anfänge erinnere, als ich noch als total verplanter Ally Dudu durch die Welt gestreunt bin und jedes mal gestaunt habe weil ich was Neues entdeckt habe, quests nicht nachgelesen habe sondern einfach nur "entdeckt" habe und keinen zwang hatte möglichst schnell möglichst dickes Zeug zu haben.
Mittlerweile kann ich WoW nicht mehr so genießen.

Ich hatte gehofft bei HDRO auch wieder so zu spielen. Ungezwungen und entspannend verplant. Aber nix da. Man ist eben kein neuer mehr. Ich kenne aus WoW nur zu gut was es heißt MMORPG zu spielen und das auch richtig. Irgendwie war es dann doch das gleiche wie WoW nur das ich mies Equipt wieder ganz am Anfang stand.
Es war einfach nicht entspannt.

Ich denke aber das HdRO ein tolles Spiel ist und wer nicht schon zu sehr MMORPG geschädigt ist sollte ruhig mal einen Blick riskieren.

Ich geh mir jetzt ne PS3 kaufen und zock Assassins Creed -> HAMMER!

Hugs


----------



## Elda2007 (18. November 2007)

Mebo schrieb:


> Also ich habe nun auch mit WoW aufgehört und spiele nun Hdro und muss sagen es ist echt
> ein H.A. Doppel M.E.R geiles Spiel.
> 
> Bin zwar erst LvL 11 aber ich gehe die sache langsam an da ich die Story durch spielen möchte und kein Hardcore pro gamer sein möchte
> ...



eben das meine ich ja. was verstehst du unter hardcore pro gamer? wenn zocken dein hobby ist und du mmorpgs magst, wirs du auch meherer stunden in der woche zocken. tut man das, wirst du auch ohne hardcore raiding an gute items kommen nur langsamer. 

und ich habe eher dn eindruck das die meisten dann doch den letzten schrei anhaben wollen, aber am liebsten rein gar nichts dafür tun wollen. ich kann mich an kein gutes spiel offline oder online erinnern in das man nicht ein wenig  taktik,geduld oder farmen oder was auch immer investieren musste, um am ende den endboss zu killen. 
in ein paar wochen werden auf einigen WoW servern die ersten PuG SSC und TK raids laufen, an denen man auch als nicht 100% pro spieler teilnehmen kann also ich sehe echt kein problem selbst als nicht harccore spieler sich seine itemwpnsche zu erfüllen.


----------



## Theobald (19. November 2007)

Ich habs nichtmal bis zum Ende des Freimonats geschafft. Irgendwie war mir HDRO zu sehr WoW. Vielleicht hätte ich auch nicht von einen auf den anderen Tag wechseln sollen.

Aber von WoW loszukommen war so verdammt leicht, hätte ich nicht gedacht (man konnte mich durchaus aus WoW-Suchtie bezeichnen damals). Ich hab meinen Account in WoW vor kurzem sogar nochmal reaktiviert, aber nach ein paar Minuten wieder ausgemacht, als ich die Grafik, und die ganzen "niveauvollen" Unterhaltungen im Chat gesehen habe.

Ich bin allerdings am Überlegen, ob ich bis März vielleicht nicht doch HDRO nochmal antesten sollte. Solange dauerts bis Aoc, und bevor ich gar kein MMORPG spiele, ist HDRO immer noch besser.


----------



## Forenwriter (19. November 2007)

Also spiele zurzeit aoch noch wow ...
hatte hdro ne weile drauf...
Also muss sagen die quest hintergründe etc fand ich bei hdro etwas besser gemacht grafik is schick
das berufe system hat mir sehr gefallen ( was mich nur wunderte hatte auf stufe 18 6g400s )
das einzige was ich an hdro nich so toll fand (subjektive meinung) war das kampfsystem das find ich in wow um einiges besser hatte für mich mehr  abwechslung (hatte jäger auf 32 und kundigen auf 16)
das große manko für mich war nur das mit gruppen suchen. man bekommt sehr viele gruppenquests aber ich hatte das problem lag eventuell auch an den uhrzeiten selten eine zu finden ja viele spieler waren sehr hilfsbereich aber was soll ich mit einen 50iger das große huegelgrab etc? will ja auch ne herausforderung haben. war auf dem server maya(sry wenns ncih ganz stimmt schon nen monat her 
aber muss sagen vom benehmen der user hat hdro doch ein dicken pluspunkt gegenüber von wow obwohl es dort auch nich ganz so schlimm ist.
Naja nur leider hat ich nach der zeit keine lust mehr darauf hab wow ein paar bg's nach ner zeit gemacht und schon aht es mich wieder gepackt
also seitdem liegt hdro  bei mir in der ecke zum einstauben werds aber eventuell mal wieder anzocken weil gellagweilt bin cih auch öfters von wow da hat nur ne große pause immer geholfen^^


----------



## Finsterniss (19. November 2007)

Bin wieder bei WoW gelandet. Herr der Ringe ist ein absolut feines Spiel ohne Frage. Jedoch ist für mich das "Endgame" unausgereift und nicht wirklich fordernt.


----------



## Ascían (19. November 2007)

Finsterniss schrieb:


> Bin wieder bei WoW gelandet. Herr der Ringe ist ein absolut feines Spiel ohne Frage. Jedoch ist für mich das "Endgame" unausgereift und nicht wirklich fordernt.




Mich würde interessieren was du unter "Endgame" verstehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls du das PvMP meinst, das ist zugegeben ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig, auch wenn es da ab Buch 12 große Änderungen geben wird, zB werden unter anderem PvP-Belohnungen eingeführt, erhältlich sind diese Items dann ab ca. Rang 8.
Falls du das Raiden und Ini-gehen meinst: Wie weit warst du denn in dem Rift? Oder biste da gar nicht erst rein, weils Equip zu schlecht war? *g
Aber trotzdem Danke fürs Reinschauen, und wieder viel Spaß in WoW, hf+gl!


----------



## Pacster (19. November 2007)

@Mantigore: Das ist doch nur noch lächerlich. Du vergleichst HdRO mit Literatur und WoW mit nem Comic für Kinder? Und das machst du dann woran fest? Das die Orks in WoW etwas grüner sind? Allein die Farbstärke macht aus einem Buch noch kein Comic oder andersrum....aber um das zu verstehen, bist du vermutlich schon zu vergreist. Dumm gelaufen...

Ich habe einen Zwillingsbruder, der WoW auch aufgrund der grellen Farbgebung und damit etwas comichafteren Stils nicht so mag...andererseits gibt er auch zu das die Welt bei WoW wenigstens stimmig ist und sich die Figuren nicht von der Umwelt in einer From abheben als wären sie reingeklebt(was bei vielen "realistischeren" Spielen nunmal so wirkt). Da hat halt jeder andere Prioritäten...was allerdings nichts mit dem Alter zu tun hat. Mein Bruder konnte sich auch herrlich darüber aufregen das sie in C&C das Blut schwarz gefärbt hatten und ihn hätten vermutlich auch die Namensänderungen in WoW tierisch augeregt...mir war/ist das komplett egal weil es am Spiel nichts ändert und ich nicht dazu tendiere Englisch automatisch als cool zu empfinden(mein Englisch ist nämlich gut genug um die Sachen auch selbst zu übersetzen und daher bin ich nicht aus allen Wolken gefallen das Ironforge tatsächlich sowas banales wie Eisenschmiede heißt und nicht Trutzburg der Killerzwerge).


Du erzählst hier das bei WoW erst neue Gebiete mit dem ersten Bezahl-addon eingeführt wurden und bei HdRO kontinuierlich für lau expandiert wird, vergisst aber, das WoW in der Ursprungsfassung auch 2 mal so groß war wie HdRO...und HdRO jetzt noch nicht mal die Größe vom Ursprungs-wow erreicht hat. Außerdem war das WoW-Addon fast so groß wie das komplett-spiel von Hdro(und dafür sogar billiger). Letztlich steht bei WoW der nächste Kontinent schon fast vor der Tür...bei HdRO lässt sich eine größenmäßig ähnliche Erweiterung nicht mal am Horizont erahnen(Turbine hat allerdings angekündigt das auch dort irgendwann ein Bezahl-Addon kommt...wann steht allerdings noch komplett in den Sternen denn seitdem hat man darüber nichts mehr gehört).

Du brauchst keinen Frosttiger. Wenn du deine Zeit darauf verwenden willst, einen zu farmen, dann ist das dir überlassen. Spielerischen Nutzen hat er keinen. Eigentlich ein absoluter Witz sowas als negativ zu bewerten. Gäbs den garnicht im Spiel, hättest du nichts zu motzen, oder wie? Nur weil Blizz dir die Chance gibt den zu kriegen, beschwerst du dich. Lachhaft.

Ja, bei WoW braucht man eine gewisse Ausrüstung und ein gewisses Level um eine bessere Ausrüstung zu kriegen. Schonmal versucht bei HdRO das letzte Dungeon nackt mit nem Level1 Char zu erledigen? Nein? Mach mal...dann wirste auch da feststellen das ohne gewisse Stats(über Level und Ausrüstung) nunmal einiges nicht zu schaffen ist. Das dies bei WoW noch stärker der Fall ist, ist klar...denn da gibt es locker den doppelten Content...also auch doppelt soviel Ausrüstung die aufeinander aufbaut und benötigt wird um das nächste zu erreichen.
Deine Argumentation ist absolut sinnfrei. Die bewegt sich auf dem Level von:"Ich hab lieber nur 10 Instanzen wo ich t1 erreiche und danach gibt es nichts mehr....als 20 Instanzen wo ich in den ersten 10 mit t1 ausgerüstet werde und dann in den restlichen 10 noch t2 und t3 kriegen kann, vorausgesetzt ich habe t1 bzw. t2". Ich persönlich habe lieber mehr Instanzen zur Auswahl als weniger...und wenn ich die letzten halt nie erreiche dann ist das auch okay(weil ich hab immernoch mehr als 10). Mein Neid auf die Leute, die am Ende mit t3 rumposen, ist nicht so groß das ich deshalb lieber auf die Möglichkeit für 10 weitere Instanzen verzichte. Bei dir ist das ja offenbar anders...


@Elda: Nunja..HdRO angelt sich halt an der Lizenz der Bücher entlang. Das ist der rote Faden. Da wir aber alle die Bücher+Filme kennen, finde ich das auch nicht so spannend(ich weiß ja was passiert). Da schlägt bestenfalls ein Nostalgieeffekt zu. Ich weiß nicht ob jemand die Story von HdRO(bis zu diesem Punkt) wirklich interessant finden würde wenn er nicht schon den weiteren Verlauf kennt(ich weiß jedenfalls das ich das erste Buch von Herr der Ringe relativ öde fand und eigentlich nur weitergelesen habe weil ich vorher bereits der kleine Hobbit gelesen hatte, wodurch wenigstens die Abschnitte über Bilbo, den Ring und Moria interessanter wurden).
WoW hat weniger Struktur, kaum einer der Spieler kennt die Bücher oder weiß noch was in Warcraft 1 passiert ist. Vieles muss angepasst werden und irgendwann kommt man zu dem Punkt wo die Story etwas absurd wird weil man die Überhelden von damals mit 20 Mann mal gerade schlägt. Das wird HdRO aber auch blühen weil man irgendwann halt nicht mehr auf die Werke von Tolkien zurückgreifen kann und einem die Gegner ausgehen. Das jetzt bereits ein Balrog von einer handvoll Spielern gelegt werden kann, zeigt ja schon wohin die Reise auch dort geht. Schließlich gab es nur wenige Balrogs und einer hätte fast Gandalf erledigt(welcher in der Mittelerde-Rangliste von der Stärke her höher als der Anführer der Ringgeister stand...also direkt unter Sauron und gerüchteweise Tom Bombadil). Will man also die Geschichte nicht umschreiben dann bleiben für die nächsten Instanzen nur noch die Ringgeister, Saruman und Sauron....oder die Instanzen müssten wieder leichter werden danach. ;-)


----------



## Ascían (19. November 2007)

Pacster schrieb:


> @Elda: Nunja..HdRO angelt sich halt an der Lizenz der Bücher entlang. Das ist der rote Faden. Da wir aber alle die Bücher+Filme kennen, finde ich das auch nicht so spannend(ich weiß ja was passiert). Da schlägt bestenfalls ein Nostalgieeffekt zu. Ich weiß nicht ob jemand die Story von HdRO(bis zu diesem Punkt) wirklich interessant finden würde wenn er nicht schon den weiteren Verlauf kennt(ich weiß jedenfalls das ich das erste Buch von Herr der Ringe relativ öde fand und eigentlich nur weitergelesen habe weil ich vorher bereits der kleine Hobbit gelesen hatte, wodurch wenigstens die Abschnitte über Bilbo, den Ring und Moria interessanter wurden).
> WoW hat weniger Struktur, kaum einer der Spieler kennt die Bücher oder weiß noch was in Warcraft 1 passiert ist. Vieles muss angepasst werden und irgendwann kommt man zu dem Punkt wo die Story etwas absurd wird weil man die Überhelden von damals mit 20 Mann mal gerade schlägt. Das wird HdRO aber auch blühen weil man irgendwann halt nicht mehr auf die Werke von Tolkien zurückgreifen kann und einem die Gegner ausgehen. Das jetzt bereits ein Balrog von einer handvoll Spielern gelegt werden kann, zeigt ja schon wohin die Reise auch dort geht. Schließlich gab es nur wenige Balrogs und einer hätte fast Gandalf erledigt(welcher in der Mittelerde-Rangliste von der Stärke her höher als der Anführer der Ringgeister stand...also direkt unter Sauron und gerüchteweise Tom Bombadil). Will man also die Geschichte nicht umschreiben dann bleiben für die nächsten Instanzen nur noch die Ringgeister, Saruman und Sauron....oder die Instanzen müssten wieder leichter werden danach. ;-)



Vielleicht gibts ja auch ein Endgame das nicht aus Instanzen-Rennen besteht? 
Solls ja auch in anderen MMOs geben..Natürlich freue ich mich über Setteile aus dem Rift, aber ich fände es genauso spannend, wenn das PvMP verbessert würde oder man über lange Questreihen seinen Char noch individueller gestalten könnte..witzig wäre auch eine Ausweitung des SessionPlay, dort kann man ja heute bereits Titel sammeln, die enorm selten sind, aber auf den main-char übertragbar. Die Einengung der Sichtweise nur auf Equip und Raids, die zwar Spaß machen, aber sonst auch nur für Ex-WoWler "DAS Endgame" sind, ist ein wenig fad - Leute aus UO haben da andere Prioritäten, ehemalige GW oder Asia-Grinder-Spieler wiederrum andere, zB PvP o.ä. 

Interessant finde ich das HdRO später solch eine gigantische Spielwelt mit so unzähligen Möglichkeiten besitzen wird, dass man sich manchmal schon ärgert nicht direkt das LTA abgeschlossen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/fanboi off


----------



## FoolsTome (19. November 2007)

Pacster, amen. Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## Archimes (19. November 2007)

Ich habe mit WOW im OnlineMMORPG-Markt angefangen, zwischendurch Vanguard, City of Villians gespielt und jetzt probiere ich gerade Hellgate London aus (wenn das auch kein MMORPG ist). Auch wenn viele Spiele nette Ideen und Features haben, ist das Gesamtkonzept in Wow bisher am besten gewesen. Was mir auch in vielen Spielen fehlt, ist die Masse an Spielern, die ein MMOG so richtig beleben. 

Das einzige, was mich am Endgame von WOW bisher störte, ist der enorme Pflichtzeitaufwand. Wer nicht zwingend 3 Abende aus seinem RL streicht, wird nicht mehr alle High-End Instanzen sehen. Dabei geht es mir gar nicht mehr um Items - denn diese werden genau wertlos werden, wie T2 vorm Addon - sondern vielmehr um Taktik und spielerisches Können. 

Fazit ist, dass WoW das wenig schlechteste Game von allen ist.


----------



## Kalvasflam (19. November 2007)

Ascían schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts ja auch ein Endgame das nicht aus Instanzen-Rennen besteht?
> Solls ja auch in anderen MMOs geben..



Das ist wirklich eine gute Frage. Das Problem an der Sache ist wohl, dass alleine in Deutschland 100.000e von Spielern MMORPGs wohl durch WoW kennengelernt haben und dieses nun als Bezugspunkt für alle anderen Spiele ansehen. 
Ich persönlich würde sogar soweit gehen und einmal behaupten, dass diese (jüngeren) Spieler durch WoW "versaut" worden sind... Sorry, für den harten Ausdruck. Aber es ist nicht so, dass für diese Leute nur noch Items zählen und mal in die Ini XY zu kommen? Ist es nicht so, dass für diese Spieler Engame mit Raiden gleichgesetzt wird? Wer braucht schon Atmosphäre, vernünftigen Content oder eine glaubhafte Welt? Blizzard hat erkannt, dass die Mehrheit keine Spiele mit Tiefgang oder Komplexität braucht oder will. Ein gutes PvE-System, verbunden mit dem Apell an die (Item-)Sammelleidenschaft im Menschen, ein seichtes "Crafting-System", alles zugegebenermaßen professionell und bugfrei umgesetzt.... fertig ist der Hit! 
Ich persönlich finde es schade, dass diese Spieler nicht mit einem "anspruchsvolleren" MMORPG "begonnen" haben, so kann man anschließend immer noch wählen, was einem lieber ist. Wer aber nun als ausschließlich WoW-Spieler einmal etwas anderes probieren will, wird sich wohl immer zuerst fragen: 1. Wieviele Items gibt es? 2. Wieviele Instanzen sind im Spiel? etc.

Ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich den Begriff "Endgame-Content" erst durch WoW kennengelernt habe. Ich habs ja schon öfters geschrieben: In UO gibt es weder Items im klassischen Sinne (ist mittlerweile auf den offiziellen Servern etwas WoWernisiert worden), es gibt keinen PVE-Content und keine Instanzen. Dennoch spielen viele bereits etliche Jahre, ohne sich jemals gefragt zu haben, wie das "Endgame" aussieht.... Das Spiel hat halt kein Ende! Jeder simuliert ein Online-Leben, sei es als Crafter, PKer, Händler, RPler etc.


----------



## AntoniusPius (19. November 2007)

Archimes schrieb:


> Ich habe mit WOW im OnlineMMORPG-Markt angefangen, zwischendurch Vanguard, City of Villians gespielt und jetzt probiere ich gerade Hellgate London aus (wenn das auch kein MMORPG ist). Auch wenn viele Spiele nette Ideen und Features haben, ist das Gesamtkonzept in Wow bisher am besten gewesen. Was mir auch in vielen Spielen fehlt, ist die Masse an Spielern, die ein MMOG so richtig beleben.
> 
> Das einzige, was mich am Endgame von WOW bisher störte, ist der enorme Pflichtzeitaufwand. Wer nicht zwingend 3 Abende aus seinem RL streicht, wird nicht mehr alle High-End Instanzen sehen. Dabei geht es mir gar nicht mehr um Items - denn diese werden genau wertlos werden, wie T2 vorm Addon - sondern vielmehr um Taktik und spielerisches Können.
> 
> Fazit ist, dass WoW das wenig schlechteste Game von allen ist.



Was hat das mit HdRO zu tun?


----------



## Elda2007 (19. November 2007)

Es stimmt schon das man "Endgame content" verschieden definieren kann Das rangiert dann wohl von einem reinen PvP spiel bis zu WoW Raids. Hier muss jeder selbst entscheiden was er mag, wenn er aber dann dieses spiel zockt sollte er sich auch mit dem content abfinden oder?
und wer behauptet das es bei UO kein endgamecontent gibt, weil man da ja halt rum Pkd und sonst crafted der hat das endgame content damit gerade gefunden gratulation.  
Ist ja geradzu lächerlich zu behaupten, dass ein MMORPG ohne jedes content auskommt, denn irgendwas wird man ja mit seinem high level char schon machen?!und sei es nur wie bei Lineage2  PvP
Ausserdem wer keine raids will soll halt keine raids machen. und das es in WoW ieniges zu verbessern gibt, das ist jedem ernsthaften spieler klar, dass HDR aber auch Schwächen hat sollte sich jeder "fanatische" Fan auch mal sagen lassen. 
Ich werd auf jeden Fall beide Speile zocken und ich mag auch beide Spiele. Ich hoffe wie gesagt nur auf ein einigermaßen interessantes Endgame, wie auch immer gestaltet- würde mich nicht aufregen, wenn es etwas völlig neues geben würde, bin da aber etwas skeptisch.
loggt sich ein Elda


----------



## Terratec (19. November 2007)

Es passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema aber ich habe eine Frage zu HDRO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da ich auch gerade an einen Umstieg denke, da mich diese Sprüche in WoW wie : "Ey man ihr seid so low ey ich such mir ne imba Truppe", wirklich auf denk Senkel gehe. Da ich gerne Caster spiele wollte ich fragen ob es in HDRO auch so etwas wie einen Magier oder Hexenmeister gibt?
Bisher habe ich nämlich nur von Waffenmeistern und so gehört....


----------



## Belgram (19. November 2007)

Terratec schrieb:


> Es passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema aber ich habe eine Frage zu HDRO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen und kann dir sagen diesen Spruch hab ich noch nicht gehört, nicht in HdRo, um den ganz verneinen zu können, müsste ich meine WoW Zeit streichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Terratec schrieb:


> Da ich gerne Caster spiele wollte ich fragen ob es in HDRO auch so etwas wie einen Magier oder Hexenmeister gibt?
> Bisher habe ich nämlich nur von Waffenmeistern und so gehört....



Es gibt keinen Magier oder Hexenmeister, sondern einen Kundigen, der ein bischen von jedem vereint. Er kann einen Feuerball casten und auch Tiere herbeirufen. Leider hab ich noch keinen gespielt um dir genaue Auskunft geben zu können wie er sich nun wirklich spielt.


----------



## X0RDAN (19. November 2007)

Ich hab HDro getestet 1 woche lang war bis lvl 15 und muss sagen das das Spiel für mich gestrichen ist keine motivation mehr und spiel jezz wieder wow .


----------



## Runinn (19. November 2007)

was ich so jetzt im algemeinen dazu sagen kann ist das kenes der in diesem Thread erwähnten MMORPG´s irgendetwas neu erfunden hat angefangen hat alles mit Meridian59 und den direkt nachfolgenden Rollenspielen lest euch da mal ein und ihr werdet sehen das das alles nicht neu ist ! 

MFG Runinn


----------



## Mukkuluz (19. November 2007)

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust die 16 Seiten in diesem Thread hier zu lesen (hab bis seite 5 oder so gelesen).
Ich hoff ma dass hat hier dann noch niemand gefragt^^:

Also:
Ich konnte mal HDRO mehrere tage antesten und was auch eigentlich begeistert, weil das Setting konplett anders als in WOW war. Zur gleichen Zeit hab ich auch mit WOW aufgehört, weil es keinen Spass mehr machte und meine Gilde, die der einzige Grund fürs bleiben war, sich auflöste(leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Das ist jetzt ca. fast 3 Monate her....

Ich hab mir jetzt immer öfter überlegt mit HDRO anzufangen. Meine Frage ist jetzt die: Wie lange werden die Chars in WOW und HDRO gespeichert, nachdem man abo gekündigt hat?

Grund der Frage: Ich würde mit HDRO anfangen, will aber zur Zeit des 2. Add ons WOW noch eine Chance geben. wenn aber bis dahin schon meine WOW chars weg sind oder die HDRO chars nicht so lang gespeichert werden(ich werd immer nur 1 acc gleichzeitig aktiv haben) wärs sinnlos sich das 2. Addon zu holen ausser ich will von lvl 1-80 nomma lvln.


----------



## Ashan (19. November 2007)

Hallo erstmal,

ich spiele nun auch schon seit knapp 1 1/2 jahren WoW und es wird langsam einfach langweilig immer das selbe zu machen. Habe zur zeit auf eher weniger zeit und raide eig nur noch was mir auch spaß macht aber wiederrum auch nicht der totale burner ist...twinken ist das langweiligste auf der welt da ich alles schon kenne. Der einzigste grund warum ich eigentlich noch spiele ist mein Kumpel, zufällig auch mein raid leader, aber der wird demnächst aufhören und so hält mich eigentlich nichts mehr bei WoW. Was würdet ihr machen? Auf Wrath warten und dann weiter sehen oder wechseln und bei HdRo mein glück versuchen?

Ps: Gibt es raids in HdRo?

Mfg
Ashan


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. November 2007)

Ashan schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> ich spiele nun auch schon seit knapp 1 1/2 jahren WoW und es wird langsam einfach langweilig immer das selbe zu machen. Habe zur zeit auf eher weniger zeit und raide eig nur noch was mir auch spaß macht aber wiederrum auch nicht der totale burner ist...twinken ist das langweiligste auf der welt da ich alles schon kenne. Der einzigste grund warum ich eigentlich noch spiele ist mein Kumpel, zufällig auch mein raid leader, aber der wird demnächst aufhören und so hält mich eigentlich nichts mehr bei WoW. Was würdet ihr machen? Auf Wrath warten und dann weiter sehen oder wechseln und bei HdRo mein glück versuchen?
> 
> ...


Ja, es gibt Raids in HDRO, aber nicht viele.
Wer Wert auf Raids legt ist bei WOW besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (20. November 2007)

hab hdro mit der preorder angefangen und mir dann auch die ce mit lifetimeabo gekauft,
2 monate lang hab ichs gespielt und geliebt, aber mit der zeit wurde es doch sehr langweilig, was wohl daran lag das es kein wirkliches pvp gibt.
hab mit nem kumpel dann wieder wow angefangen und bin dabei geblieben.

hdro is ein wirklich gutes spiel, vor allem für rp'ler deutlich besser als wow, aber mir fehlt dort eindeutig das pvp, monsterplay reicht mir da nicht.
außerdem is es mir ein wenig zu "lieb", da freu ich mich schon auf age of conan, oder auch WAR...

da ich aber nen lifetimeaccount habe guck ich ab und zu immer mal in hdro rein.


----------



## mantigore666 (20. November 2007)

@pacster : nur weil du mich persönlich angreifst : ich bin noch nicht so senil, das ich einen idioten nicht erkenne, wenn ich ihn lese....

herr der ringe ist literatur - eine solche grundlage hat wow nicht.

@mukkuluz : wenn du nur ein spiel suchst, das dir die zeit bis zum wow-addon vertreibt, würde ich dir eher gw empfehlen.

zum thema endgame-content : mich würde mal interessieren, was an einer instanz noch interessant ist, wenn man öfter als sagen wir 3 mal drin war (ohne die versuche, bis man sie das erste mal gecleart hat) ?
ich kenne eigentlich keine highlevel-spieler in wow, die nicht schon wochen und monate in der gleichen instanz zugebracht haben....  ist das bei hdro auch so ?
und hat jeder, der hier über das "lahme hdro ab lvl 50" spricht, wirklich schon alles gesehen oder ist er nur schnurstracks auf die "imba-50" zugerannt ?
in hdro gibts auch graue quests, die noch interessant sind - natürlich nicht mehr von der belohnung her... 
ich höre aber immer wieder "was soll ich da, da ist ja alles grau"...  hdro lebt auch von seinem ambiente, von den geschichten und der stimmung, die aufgebaut wird


----------



## Kobold (20. November 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> in hdro gibts auch graue quests, die noch interessant sind - natürlich nicht mehr von der belohnung her...
> ich höre aber immer wieder "was soll ich da, da ist ja alles grau"...  hdro lebt auch von seinem ambiente, von den geschichten und der stimmung, die aufgebaut wird



Das stimmt! Viele "graue" Quests machen einfach Spaß um ihrer selbst willen. Ausserdem bekommt man bestimmte Eigenschaften dazu, wenn man gewisse Questreihen komplett abschliesst.

WoW und HdRO sind nunmal wie Äpfel und Birnen im Vergleich.

Und WoW-Fanboys (pacster) werden sich nie überzeugen lassen. Egal wie gut ein anderes Spiel auch sein mag.


----------



## Pacster (20. November 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> @pacster : nur weil du mich persönlich angreifst : ich bin noch nicht so senil, das ich einen idioten nicht erkenne, wenn ich ihn lese....
> 
> herr der ringe ist literatur - eine solche grundlage hat wow nicht.




Sagt der Typ, der WoW für ein Kindercomic hält und sagt das er dem entwachsen ist. Wenn du andere persönlich angreifst und sie als Kleinkinder bezeichnest...dann wundere dich nicht das es zurückkommt. Du erkennst ja nichtmal den Idioten im Spiegel. Ich hoffe das ist jetzt geklärt....

Bist du neuerdings ein Literaturkritiker oder so? Zu WoW gibt es auch Bücher(sogar deutlich mehr als zu HdR)...und ob deren literarische Qualität schlechter ist als die von HdR, wage ich nicht zu beurteilen. Siesind jedenfalls nicht so berühmt. Nur weil HdR legendär ist was Fantasy-Bücher angeht, macht es das noch lange nicht zu hochwertigerer Literatur. Tolkien war weder Goethe noch Schiller....also halt mal den Ball flach.


----------



## Grimmrog (20. November 2007)

In meinen augen habt ihr jetzt eine sache diskutiert, daß es in Hdro guten snchluß gibt:

Stimmt vllt, ich spiel es zwar nicht, aber als WoW rauskam, und als BC raus kam, da hatte man ebenfalls guten anschluß, schließlich waren genug leute da, die gelevelt haben, so ists bei hdrO jetzt wahrscheinlich auch, aber abwarten, wenn dann der großteil der neuen spieler da ist, udn den endcontent erreicht hat, wird dies sicher ähnlich werden wie im WoW. 
Ich Spiele im WoW  gerade meinen Hexer Twinkl groß, udn auf lvl 30 kommen geht da ebenfalls noch ruck zuck, und kostet kaum zeit, und farmen muss man auch nicht ewig für den beruf, das kommt in dem levelbereich meistens auch noch so nebenbei.
also wem wow wegen gefährtenmangel langweilig ist, der hat jetztsicher die gelegenheit in Hdro leute zu finden, spääter wennd as spiel selbst mal 1 bis 2 jahre alt ist wird es ihm ähnlich ergehen wie dem WoW

Deshalb hat blizzard ja neue Rassen mit BC gebracht, damit eben auch nochmal SPieler neu hochspielen, leider geht das leveln meist zus chnell, ioder in der Gilde hilft man sich so stark, das bereits jetzt kaum noch wer hochlevelt.

Aber laut der ominösen aufgetauchten Liste, auf der ja die Gebite udn Stufen standen werden nochmal 2 rassen kommen im WoW^^

Ohne PvP system wird auch HdRo nicht den langzeiterfolg darstellen, da sie erstens irgendwann Ihre story ausgereizt haben (blizzard macht sich seine Story schließlich selbst nach bedarf) und 2. es für die meisten langzeitspieler langweilig wird wenn sie dann schon die besten items haben ( und genau die Itemgeilen typen sinds ja zum 1000x in ne ini renenn wegen 10hp meh und 5 mehr spelldmg)


----------



## Kalvasflam (20. November 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> zum thema endgame-content : mich würde mal interessieren, was an einer instanz noch interessant ist, wenn man öfter als sagen wir 3 mal drin war




Gegenfrage: Was ist überhaupt interessant an einer Instanz?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schon klar, dass ich hier nicht die Masse widerspiegel, aber schon seit den Todesminen habe ich nicht verstanden, was an Inis so toll sein soll... nicht mal beim ersten hineingehen... immer die gleichen Monster, an immer den gleichen Stellen. Schon beim Reingehen weiß man, man wird eh keine anderen Nasen sehen als die Gruppe mit der man drin ist... Schon beim Reingehen weiß man, alles was passieren kann, ist das dich mal ein Monster umhaut... keine Überraschungen in Form von Gildenüberfällen, Playerkillern oder anderen Gruppen, die dir den Boss klauen... Schnarch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahni (20. November 2007)

Kalvasflam schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Was ist überhaupt interessant an einer Instanz?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hey rofl das wärs mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbachar (20. November 2007)

Ich denke, dass es in LOTRO Sachen gibt, die es in WoW nicht gibt wiederrum aber in WoW Sachen und Spielinhalte gibt, die man bei LOTRO nicht hat....aber die Leute, die gewechselt haben und immernoch LOTRO spielen, werden wohl zufrieden sein :9

MFG Imbachar


----------



## Tikume (20. November 2007)

Schaltet bei eurem Wow-LOTRO Krieg mal nen Schritt zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (20. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Schaltet bei eurem Wow-LOTRO Krieg mal nen Schritt zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey... wo grad frisches Popcorn eingetroffen ist. Ich finds unterhaltsam. ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (21. November 2007)

Mal etwas von einem Ex'WoW und Ex'HdRO Spieler.

Ich hab 2 1/2 Jahre WoW gespielt war einer der wenigen Glücklichen die von sich Sagen können wirklich alles bis BT und Hyal gesehen zu haben (Zwar nicht mit meinem Jäger, aber halt aktive alles mal gemacht hat). Für mich ist das ende von WoW eigendlich durch Zeitmangel gekommen. Verlobte, neuer Job, dicker Bauch (20kg seit dem ich mit Raiden angefangen hab). Außerdem die Stimmung in den Raids die immer schlechter geworden ist. WoW gekündigt und mit HdRO angefangen.

Erste Gedanken waren tolles Spielgefühl, super nette Leute, mal wieder was RP (als alter DSA-Spieler war etwas das mir am meisten gefehlt hat), wunderschöne Grafik und Quest wo man sagen muß:" Mensch das hat wirklich Sinn das ich die 10 Auerochsen kille" (soll heißen sind Stimmiger). Die Berufe machen alles richtig. Man braucht Mitspieler um Sachen herzustellen, es macht Sinn ein und das selbe öfter herzustellen und die hergestellten Sachen sind genauso gut wie die Sachen aus den Insten. Was auch ein großer Vorteil ist, ist das es recht, wenn man nur 2-3 Tage die Woche nur 1 Stunde spielt in WoW hätte die Zeit nie gereicht. 

Der Grund warum ich auch HdRO an den Nagel gehängt hab ist, das ich die Bücher/Filme nicht mag und das PvP sehr wichtig für mich ist. Daher wird erst mal TB gespielt (wieder kein RP wobei in meinem Clan ein rauer militärischer Ton herrscht was sehr gut passt zu dem Spiel) und das PvP ist auch so lala. Denke WAR wird in Sachen PvP/RvR neue Maßstäbe  setzen.

Also mein Fazit für mich:
HdRO ist mit Abstand das beste Spiel von den dreien, man sollte allterdings die Bücher mögen und keinen großen wert auf PvP legen.
WoW: Wenn man viel Zeit hat ein tolles Spiel. Aber der Zeitaufwand und die Community machen das Spiel Schlächter wie es eigentlich ist.
TB: Mhhh macht Spaß, ist was anderes, fühlt such gut an leider noch Kinderkrankheiten wie  Wartungsarbeiten um 12 Uhr, Lag's auf einigen Karten etc.


----------



## Pacster (21. November 2007)

Kalvasflam schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Was ist überhaupt interessant an einer Instanz?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Könnte mir gut vorstellen das das kommt. Capture the flag wurde ja mehr oder weniger aus Ego-shootern übernommen. Also wieso nicht so ne Art King of the Hill einführen wo 4 Teams in einer relativ kurzen Instanz versuchen als erste beim Endboss zu sein? Dabei hätte jede Gruppe ihren eigenen PvE-Content und könnten bei den anderen mit hilfe von Objekten eingreifen(spieler kurzzeitig einfrieren, zusätzliche Pats schicken, eigene Spieler kurzzeitig rüberteleportieren etc.). Wäre natürlich nicht einfach dort eine gute Balance zu finden...aber z.b.bei Warcraft 3 gibt es ja etliche populäre Mods deren Grundzüge durchaus auch bei einem MMORPG funktionieren könnten.
Würde jedenfalls eine Instanz deutlich spannender machen und es wäre eine andere Art Herausforderung als einfach den Mobs mehr HP zu geben....


----------



## mantigore666 (21. November 2007)

Pacster schrieb:


> Könnte mir gut vorstellen das das kommt. Capture the flag wurde ja mehr oder weniger aus Ego-shootern übernommen. Also wieso nicht so ne Art King of the Hill einführen wo 4 Teams in einer relativ kurzen Instanz versuchen als erste beim Endboss zu sein? Dabei hätte jede Gruppe ihren eigenen PvE-Content und könnten bei den anderen mit hilfe von Objekten eingreifen(spieler kurzzeitig einfrieren, zusätzliche Pats schicken, eigene Spieler kurzzeitig rüberteleportieren etc.). Wäre natürlich nicht einfach dort eine gute Balance zu finden...aber z.b.bei Warcraft 3 gibt es ja etliche populäre Mods deren Grundzüge durchaus auch bei einem MMORPG funktionieren könnten.
> Würde jedenfalls eine Instanz deutlich spannender machen und es wäre eine andere Art Herausforderung als einfach den Mobs mehr HP zu geben....




ich stell mir das bei hdr grad mal storytechnisch vor ....  5 oder mehr "gefährtengruppen" machen sich auf den EINEN ring zu zerstören, kommen auch alle da an und streiten sich dann so arg, das die ersten 5,6 hobbits bereits in flammen aufgehen, bevor der ring auch nur in die nähe des feuers kommt  <fg>

spielt doch lieber andere spiele, wenn euch das pvp so sehr fehlt  ;-)  irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das z.b. jemand bei battlefield fordert, es solle mehr rollenspiel integriert werden  ;-)


----------



## Elda2007 (25. November 2007)

Die Frage was ein MMORPGeigentlich leisten soll und was nicht ist durchaus berechtigt. Die Firma, die das Spiel hergestellt hat und vertreibt etc. ist in erster Linie daran interessiert viel Geld mit dem Titel zu verdienen. Dazu muss sie die Spieler in einer relativ großen Anzahl über einen relativ langen zeitraum an das Spiel binden.
Somit hat man die undankbare Aufgabe PVE, PVP, und eine Story so in Balance zu bringen, dass am Ende jeder, der das Spiel spielt zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis ist, er zahlt ja auch dafür. 

Da ist es nicht sehr hilfreich zu sagen: wenn du mehr PvP willst spiel was anderes und wenn du mehr inis willst, dann spiel auch was anderes. und wenn du fordernden Endgame content spielen willst, dann spiel erst recht was anderes... Dann spielen nämlich am ende zu wenig HDRO und dann fällt auch der support flach. Seit also froh, wenn sich turbine darum kümmert eine breite Masse an Spielern anzusprechen und da hat WoW nunmal Maßstäbe gesetzt so sehr du das auch nicht akzeptieren willst mantigore666.

Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall auf gute Raids und ich hab so den eindruck, das ich sie auch geliefert bekomme^^


----------



## Lairya (27. November 2007)

Ich hatte jetzt doch nicht die Geduld, die ganzen 17 Seite zu lesen - bei Seite 9 habe ich aufgehört. Also verzeihe man mir, wenn ich was zum Abertausendsmal wiederhole *smile*

Ich habe WoW gespielt, ich spiele momentan HDRO und ich habe davor MMOs wie Lineage II und Ragnarok gezockt. 

WoW hat mich sehr schnell endlos gelangweilt. Das liegt vorallem daran, dass ich bei WoW nie das Gefühl losgeworden bin ein Offlinegame zu zocken. Es gab (ausser den Instanzen) wirklich Nichts, was man nicht easy alleine schafft - im Gegenteil, wenn man es mit Jemand zusammen erledigt levelt man sogar noch langsamer als wenn man es allein getan hat, wird also von der Engine indirekt dafür bestraft. Allgemein finde ich diese "Man muss maximum Level erreichen um dann imba-Equip zu farmen um dann irgendwann einmal mit Leuten zusammen zu spielen und Raids zu legen"-Ausrichtung von WoW doch sehr demoralisierend. Abgesehen davon bin ich RPler und auf den WoW Rp Servern fand sich nicht einmal das minimalste "Seid gegrüsst"-RPG, an die Namensregeln wurde sich auch nicht gehalten....RPG ist in WoW wirklich mit der Lupe zu suchen. 
Die Realms fand ich persönlich derbst leer - klar in UC oder OG stehen nen Haufen Leute rum, aber in der grossen weiten Welt muss man schon "GUCK MAL" schreien, wenn man mal wen zu Gesicht bekommt. Das mag vielleicht dann auf der Scherbenwelt anders sein - das möchte ich nicht beurteilen, ich habe nur knapp bis Level 40 gespielt (also äh knapp 2-3 Wochen, wo wir wieder bei dem Thema wären, dass man in WoW viel zu schnell levelt...).

Um noch etwas positives zu WoW loszuwerden: Wenn man sich erstmal an die Comic-Grafik und die Lowpolys gewöhnt hat, ist die Umgebung eigentlich ganz schön gemacht. Durch Addons hat man viele Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten um sich das Leben zu erleichtern, ebenfalls durch externes gibt es viele Möglichkeiten das Interface anzupassen und allgemein ist das Game recht bedienungsfreundlich. Der "Wusch"-Effekt durch die Spezial-Effekte beim Kämpfe ist immerhin im Mittelmaß anzusiedeln. Und: Die Tanz-Emotes sind echt rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


-------------------------------------------

Zu HDRO (oder LOTRO, wenn man im Internet gescheite Databases finden will^^ )

WoW ist grafisch darauf ausgelegt, dass selbst ein popel-Rechner das Game schafft, damit wirklich die breite Masse es spielen kann (das Argument, wie alt WOW ist zählt als Argument für die Low-Polys nicht, weil Lineage II gab es schon als WoW rauskam und die haben ne anspruchsvollere Grafik (anspruchsvoller für den Rechner ist gemeint). 

HDRO verleitet im Gegensatz dazu einen High-End-Gamers-Rechner zu kaufen um auch noch das letzte Grafikdetail auf Maximum zu schrauben. Grafisch ist es auch wirklich hammerhart, aber mir persönlich ist Alles ein wenig zu realistisch (wenn ich 100% realistische Landschaft sehen will gehe ich nach Draussen...). Aber das ist absolute Geschmackssache. 

Über das Interface von HDRO fluche ich immernoch, auch wenn ich mich mittlerweile hinein gefutzelt habe um es irgendwie meinen Bedürfnissen anzuspassen. Ich hab am Anfang gedacht ich brauch wirklich ne neue Brille bei der Standard-Grösse der Schnellzugriffleistenicons (was ein Wort^^). Auch frage ich mich immernoch wieso meine Barden-self-Buffs unter meiner Lebenspunkte leiste ausgerechnet rot blinken müssen - Zitat meines Mannes (Maan, was gehtn mit dir? Was hast du denn da für ne Debuffleiste?!....meine Antwort: Das sind die Effekte meiner Songs...die sind POSITIV)
Übersichtlichkeit und intuitive Bedienung des UI ist im Allgemeinen einfach nicht so die Stärke von LOTRO.

Die Klassen: Ich konnte mich nicht so recht entscheiden welche Klasse ich denn nehmen sollte zu Beginn, weil irgendwie keine so recht interessant klang. Mit meinem Barden jetzt bin ich doch recht zufrieden - und der /Musik Modus ist wirklich der Oberhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kriegt man Lust ein Instrument RL zu lernen nur um in HDRO anständig fideln zu können*ggg*

Im Großen und Ganzen fehlt HDRO aber der Pepp. Es ist alles furchtbar bierernst und "gedämpft" irgendwie. Mir fehlt das "Wusch, Bom, Peng" und das "Sabber" wenn man die Chars und deren Rüstungen betrachtet - was diese zwei Punkte betrifft ist Lineage II für mich absolut unschlagbar.

Positiv ist der RPG Server bemüht. Es ist zumindest der Versuch da die Dinge im RPG zu halten. Die Masse begrenzt sich aber trotzdem wieder auf "Seid gegrüsst" und dann wird normal gechattet, nur gelegentlich ein Du gegen Ihr/Euch getauscht und die Gefährtengesuche sind nur selten in wünschenswerter Form gehalten sondern doch mehr nach dem üblichen MMO Abkürzungsschema, wo man das RP wirklich nur noch im Ansatz erkennen kann.
Was aber meiner Meinung nach auch daran liegt, dass ausgerechnet der RP Server der erste deutsche Server in der Liste ist, weswegen sich weit mehr auf den RP Server verirren, die da gar nicht hingehören.

Ich finde im Endeffekt ähneln sich WoW und HDRO wirklich extrem, was aber an der "neuen" Generation der MMOs liegen mag. 

Ich könnte noch ne ganze Litanei darüber schreiben, dass MMOs nicht dafür da sind, dass man Alles mit jeder Klasse allein machen kann und dass man die Quests ja nicht machen muss und es deswegen auch nicht zuviele sein können und und und, aber wahrscheinlich liest das Posting schon bei der jetztigen Länge keiner mehr, also lass ichs besser^^


----------



## tekbear (27. November 2007)

Lairya schrieb:


> ...Die Masse begrenzt sich aber trotzdem wieder auf "Seid gegrüsst" und dann wird normal gechattet, nur gelegentlich ein Du gegen Ihr/Euch getauscht und die Gefährtengesuche sind nur selten in wünschenswerter Form gehalten sondern doch mehr nach dem üblichen MMO Abkürzungsschema, wo man das RP wirklich nur noch im Ansatz erkennen kann.
> Was aber meiner Meinung nach auch daran liegt, dass ausgerechnet der RP Server der erste deutsche Server in der Liste ist, weswegen sich weit mehr auf den RP Server verirren, die da gar nicht hingehören....



findest du? also meiner meinung nach ist das ganz normal daß man nicht mit jedem gleich ein riesen gespräch anfängt. ich hab fast nur gute erfahrungen gemacht was das rp angeht. wenn man will, findet man zu jeder tages und nachtzeit jemand. 
was ich immer wieder besonders hervorheben muss ist die konsequente namenspolitik von codemasters/turbine. zockerpuppen und krautwickel hab ich hier noch nicht gesehen. da könnte sich blizzard echt noch was abschneiden von und es wäre immernoch genug übrig.

ist übrigens so, daß der server auf dem du als letztes gespielt hast immer oben angezeigt wird. beim ersten spielen ist belegaer irgendwo in der mitte.


----------



## Elda2007 (29. November 2007)

Also ich hab mich mal zum spass auf einige englische RP server in WoW eingeloggt und ehrlich gesagt ging es da schon sehr RP mäßig zu. Aber das sei ja jedem selbst überlassen. 
Die Grafik von L2, dass ich auch gespielt habe ist umwerfend schön gewesen (wahrscheinlich selbst etzt noch ncicht schlecht)

Eine andere Sache ist einen Film zur hälfte zu schauen und dann rauszugehen und zu sagen: nee der war doch ein wenig lahm. Level 40 ist nun bestimmt nicht geeignet zu entscheiden, wie das gesamte spiel sein wird. und das man zu schnell levelt? Kommt darauf an wie man es gestaltet.^^ Ich kann einen char in 3 wochen auf 70 pushen oder ihn langsam durch jede Gegend ziehen, das kommt auch wenig auf den spieler an.

Ich werede mich auf jeden Fall hüten vor Level 50 und Endgame Erfahrung LOTRO endgültig zu beurteilen
grüße Elda


----------



## Morphinus (29. November 2007)

Thoraros schrieb:


> So, nun möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



NA ja zu deinem Punkt, mann mus farmen um etwas zu erreichen  in WoW stimmt nicht...Ich farme so gut wie nie und habe trotzdem Erfolg


----------



## Kaokal (29. November 2007)

Danke Leute für die schönen Kommentare werde auch wechseln da mich WoW einfach anödet,seit BC fand ich es nicht mehr richtig gut aber jetzt hab ich endgültig Lust auf was andres bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda2007 (30. November 2007)

Kaokal schrieb:


> Danke Leute für die schönen Kommentare werde auch wechseln da mich WoW einfach anödet,seit BC fand ich es nicht mehr richtig gut aber jetzt hab ich endgültig Lust auf was andres bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Obwohl ich immer noch gerne WoW spiele kann ich dir sagen, dass sich ein anspielen auf jeden Fall lohnt. Abgesehen von den Kinderkrankheiten und üblichen Bugs macht HDRO echt Spass und ich liebe meinen dicken Zwergenbarden einfach.


----------



## Renoon (30. November 2007)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Ich spiele(te) World of Warcraft (=World of Farmcraft) nun schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren und ich muss sagen, dass die Luft raus ist und das Interesse verloren gegangen ist, aber da ich ein MMO-Suchti und ,,Herr der Ringe" Fan bin, dachte ich mir:,, Teste doch einfach mal ,,Der Herr der Ringe Online" "
> 
> Warum hast du mit WoW aufgehört?
> Ganz einfach: In WoW muss man stundenlang ,,farmen" um etwas zu erreichen, was mit dem nächsten Addon sowieso wieder alles zerstört wird. Des Weiteren haben mich Sprüche wie: ,,Ey, alda, ich bin imba, stoffie und hab need auf epix" total angekotzt und konnte nur den Kopf schütteln. In Lotro (bist jetzt) habe ich sowas noch nie erlebt und ich hoffe, dass ich sowas auch nicht nochmal erleben muss.



Ich kann deine Begeisterung verstehen und wünsche dir viel Glück, ABER bei WoW war es am Anfang genau das gleiche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir sprechen uns wieder wenn bei HdRO auch die ersten großen Patches / Addons waren und bis die Kiddies auch in dieses Spiel einfallen.
Am Anfang ist überall die Begeisterung groß und halt auch alles toll weil es neu ist...


----------



## Kerindor (30. November 2007)

Renoon schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Begeisterung verstehen und wünsche dir viel Glück, ABER bei WoW war es am Anfang genau das gleiche.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die ersten großen Patche sind schon längst da... und trotzdem keine Kiddies. lotro bietet halt kein PvP und das prollen mit Items ist auch nicht wirklich möglich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belgram (30. November 2007)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Die ersten großen Patche sind schon längst da... und trotzdem keine Kiddies. lotro bietet halt kein PvP und das prollen mit Items ist auch nicht wirklich möglich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ich denke das fehlende "rumprollen" ist wohl auch das "Hauptproblem". Man kann halt keine Items im Chat posten.


----------



## maggus (30. November 2007)

Belgram schrieb:


> Und ich denke das fehlende "rumprollen" ist wohl auch das "Hauptproblem". Man kann halt keine Items im Chat posten.



Chatzeile öffnen, Item aus dem Rucksack nehmen und in die Chatzeile ziehen, Vóila!
Schon ist ein klickbarer Link zu diesem Item entstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WolsraiN (2. Dezember 2007)

gibt es in hdro mindestens annährend so viel endgame inhalt wie in wow?

hab jetzt 5 tage probe gespielt und es hat mir viel spass gemacht... ich konnte mich viel leichter vom pc wegreißen als bei wow. Nur ich hab Angst, dass wenn ich jetzt mit hdro richtig anfange und irgendwann 50 bin, dann nur noch rumgammel


----------



## Kerindor (3. Dezember 2007)

WolsraiN schrieb:


> gibt es in hdro mindestens annährend so viel endgame inhalt wie in wow?
> 
> hab jetzt 5 tage probe gespielt und es hat mir viel spass gemacht... ich konnte mich viel leichter vom pc wegreißen als bei wow. Nur ich hab Angst, dass wenn ich jetzt mit hdro richtig anfange und irgendwann 50 bin, dann nur noch rumgammel



Was habt ihr nur immer mit Endgame... ein Ende des Spieles hab ich nach Monaten noch nicht gesehen. Und auch mein Questbuch wird einfach nicht leerer.
Und das schöne an lotro ist ja, alles ist ein "kann" und kein "muss". 
Wie es nun bei WoW mit loßreissen ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, hier in lotro finde ich es manchmal schon schwer genug... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (3. Dezember 2007)

WolsraiN schrieb:


> gibt es in hdro mindestens annährend so viel endgame inhalt wie in wow?



Endgame ist sowieso ein Wort das die Generation WoW erfunden hat, folglich gibts auch nur in WoW ein "Endgame". Da sich HdRO ständig weiterentwickelt (Story-technisch und nicht Item-bezogen) gibts auch kein Ende (-bzw Endgame).
Rumgammeln is nicht, -man hat auch als High-level genug zu tun. Und kaum ist man mal vorran gekommen, ist schon wieder ein neuer Buchpatch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FêinKotz (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ich spiele atm nur Wow jedoch macht es kaum noch spaß und ich würde deshalb gerne mal hdro anspielen gibt es da sowas wie nen Testaccount ? wenn ja kann pls wer link posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathwish (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme auch von WoW, spiele es ab und an auch Heute noch ganz gerne. Aaaaaaaaaaber, und jetzt kommts^^

Das sogenannte "Endgame" bei WoW hat mir nie zugesagt. Meinen ersten 60er hatte ich 2005, der steht heute noch auf Gilneas rum.
Mit BC habe ich, nach längerer Pause, wieder angefangen, und bis Lvl 65 gespielt.

Für mich bietet dieses "Endgame" nicht allzuviel. Um dabei zu sein, muss ich famen, raiden, ...!!
Allerdings hat es mir auch mit meinem ersten 60er ab Lvl 60 nicht mehr soviel Spass gemacht. Mit hat das questen, entdecken, Char entwickeln gefehlt. Immer die gleichen Dungeons für bessere Ausrüstung. Zigmal in eine Ini für ein paar Schultern.
Die Motivationskurve ging für mich steil bergab.
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag WoW heute noch, nur nicht das Ende^^
Kann ich einfach mit meiner Freizeit nicht vereinbaren, ist zu zeitaufwändig!!

Ich bin schon seit über 20 Jahren Herr der Ringe Fan, habe mir das Game sofort bei Erscheinen zugelegt. Dann aber relativ schnell auf die Seite gelegt. (Mein Fehler, da ich nur so ein bis zwei Stündechen probiert habe.) Vor ca. 3 Wochen habe ich wieder angefagen, und finde es genial!!
Finde keines der Spiele schlecht, nur haben Sie trotz der ganzen Ähnlichkeit, einfach verschiedene Ambitionen.
Mir persönlich liegt HdRO auf jeden Fall mehr als WoW


Gruss Franky


----------



## Nrijx (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe auch rund 3-4 Monate WoW gespielt, also auf keinen Fall so lange wie manch anderer hier. Allerdings bin ich großer Herr der Ringe Fan und habe die Tage mal die Trial-Version von HdRO installiert und bin absolut begeistert. Die ganzen Details, die man entdecken kann sind Wahnsinn. Habe nun rund 3 Tage nur mit Quests im Auenland verbracht und bin noch nicht fertig. Unglaublich viel zu tun und total abwechslungsreich. Und wenn es dann mal Killquests sind, dann sind diese in eine schöne Story einpackt (Beispiel: Die Kröte Lobelia, die erst erscheint, wenn man 8 andere Kröten getötet hat. Dann muss man Lobelia angreifen bis sie gezähmt ist.). So fällt es eigentlich gar nicht auf. Ob es in höheren Stufenbereichen immer noch so ist kann ich aus verständlichen Gründen nicht sagen, ich hoffe es jedoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Dezember 2007)

FêinKotz schrieb:


> Hallo ich spiele atm nur Wow jedoch macht es kaum noch spaß und ich würde deshalb gerne mal hdro anspielen gibt es da sowas wie nen Testaccount ? wenn ja kann pls wer link posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stickys lesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieh' mal hier.


----------



## gyspoxxx (3. Dezember 2007)

hab hdro gespielt und es hat sich auf ganze linie gelohnt story super gamer super alles super nur scheiss pvp system im moment noch^^


----------



## Leigh (3. Dezember 2007)

Und ich hoffe, hoffe, hoffe, dass sie es niemals ändern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda2007 (9. Dezember 2007)

Nrijx schrieb:


> Ich habe auch rund 3-4 Monate WoW gespielt, also auf keinen Fall so lange wie manch anderer hier. Allerdings bin ich großer Herr der Ringe Fan und habe die Tage mal die Trial-Version von HdRO installiert und bin absolut begeistert. Die ganzen Details, die man entdecken kann sind Wahnsinn. Habe nun rund 3 Tage nur mit Quests im Auenland verbracht und bin noch nicht fertig. Unglaublich viel zu tun und total abwechslungsreich. Und wenn es dann mal Killquests sind, dann sind diese in eine schöne Story einpackt (Beispiel: Die Kröte Lobelia, die erst erscheint, wenn man 8 andere Kröten getötet hat. Dann muss man Lobelia angreifen bis sie gezähmt ist.). So fällt es eigentlich gar nicht auf. Ob es in höheren Stufenbereichen immer noch so ist kann ich aus verständlichen Gründen nicht sagen, ich hoffe es jedoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eeeehm ich will ja nicht meckern, aber es gibt in Lotro tonnenweise einfache killquests oder sammelquests auch ohne story. also da geben sich beide spiele nicht viel. dafür hat LOTRO ne zusammenhängende story die sich, wenn auch im rahmen von lotr weiterentwickelt instanzierte quests würden wow echt gut tun aber die quali der "normalen"  quests unterscheidet sich kaum


----------



## Talismaniac (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich war/bin net so begeistert von HdRo... nach 2wochen jetzt hab ich mein HdRo Abo gekündigt und spiel jetzt wieder WoW, da es einfach 1. eine bessere Community hat (Irgendwie empfind ich so dass HdRo fast gar keine hat -.-´ ) 2. einfacher ist (Der komplette Spielaufbau ist einfacher, auch für dumme Leute verständlicher -.- Nich so wie in HdRo wo ich erstmal ne std. hin und herlaufe und dann verstehe dass ich im kreis renne -.-) 3. Für mich persönlich, das bessere Feeling bietet..
Man kann natürlich darüber streiten ob es sich gelohnt hat.. für mich jedenfalls nicht, da ich, gut wie ich bin, gleich mal die Spezial Edition mit Mithril Figur und karte um 45Euro kaufen musste...


----------



## stamira (9. Dezember 2007)

na gebe ich meinen senf zum festessen auch mal dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so zu allererst mal bin ich wegen schon besagten farmen fürs einzig sinnvolle als 70er also raiden von wow weg gegangen. 
nun ist bei hdro aber das gleiche wieder der fall.. buch quests hin oder her... zudem noch die char beschränkung (nur 5) sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch mal mehrere klassen ausprobieren können als nur 5 von 7 möglichen klassen. aber gut zurück zum thema... wie gesagt ... also ausser diese epischen buchquests bietet hdro nix aber auch gar nichts anderes als wow.. farmen und raiden steht in wow neben ein bissl rp auf belegar auf dem plan. nix tolles und auf kurz oder lang der schnelle tod eines mmorpg`s. bin mal gespannt wie es mit dem nächsten buch 12 aussieht ^^ aber dennoch werde ich mir auch das neue wow addon angucken das ja sicher kommendes frühjahr erscheint. 
schaun wir mal sag ich da nur .. denn auch age of conan und warhammer werden dem markt frischen wind bringen.


----------



## Kerindor (10. Dezember 2007)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> spiel jetzt wieder WoW, da es einfacher ist (Der komplette Spielaufbau ist einfacher, auch für dumme Leute verständlicher.



Das nehm ich mal als großes Lob für Lotro. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






stamira schrieb:


> na gebe ich meinen senf zum festessen auch mal dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mmm die Möglichkeit zu deinem genannten besteht sicherlich auch, aber ist kein Muss. Bei uns in der Sippe gibt es einige die nur farmen und in die Raid Instanzen gehen (und auch von WoW kommen), andere Questen ganz normal die doch sehr gut aufgemachten Aufgaben.
Der wichtige Unterschied ist halt, das man in Lotro nicht zwingend farmen und raiden muss.
Ebenso braucht man keine T-Sets um in andere Instanzen reinzudürfen.
Mein kleiner Elb trägt auch "nur" Teile vom Handwerk und ein paar Questteile. Das reicht völlig um nach Hele oder die Spalte zu gehen.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (10. Dezember 2007)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> spiel jetzt wieder WoW, da es einfach 1. eine bessere Community hat (Irgendwie empfind ich so dass HdRo fast gar keine hat -.-



Hihi, der war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makata (10. Dezember 2007)

> nach 2wochen jetzt hab ich mein HdRo Abo gekündigt und spiel jetzt wieder WoW, da es einfach 1. eine bessere Community hat (Irgendwie empfind ich so dass HdRo fast gar keine hat -.-´ )



ich sag nur Qualität > Quantität
es mag zwar sein das viel mehr WoW spielen, aber wenn man das verhalten, hilfsbereitschaft usw. vergleicht, dann ist HdRo um Welten voraus


----------



## Norei (10. Dezember 2007)

stamira schrieb:


> ... also ausser diese epischen buchquests bietet hdro nix aber auch gar nichts anderes als wow.. farmen und raiden steht in wow neben ein bissl rp auf belegar auf dem plan.



Der große Unterschied zwischen LotRO und WoW ist, dass bei WoW die Raids aufeinander aufbauen und gleich noch das Handwerk beeinflussen. Als 70er bei WoW brauchst du einen festen Terminplan und eine feste Gruppe, sonst kannst du irgendwann nicht mehr "mithalten". Farmen ist mehr oder weniger sinnlos, weil die besten Items halt nur in Raids oder PvP erhältlich sind.
In LotRO kannst du als frischgebackener 50er fast sofort in alle Raids, Farmen gibt dir Traits bzw. epische Bücher und das Handwerk liefert entsprechende Items, die man auch gebrauchen kann. Und nach 2-3 Monaten kommt ein neues Buch, das du spielen kannst, egal ob du zwischendurch Dauerraider warst oder nur etwas gefarmt hast. 
Die Gemeinsamkeit von WoW und HdRO ist, dass die einzige Interaktion mit der Umwelt das Töten von Monstern ist ( von Bergbau etc. mal abgesehen). Ich bin sicher, beide Entwicklerteams wären hocherfreut, wenn jemand eine Idee hätte, was man noch machen kann. LotRO hat mit dem frei dekorierbaren Housing wenigstens noch Ansätze dazu.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass LotRO WoW von den Nutzerzahlen schlagen würde, wenn beide morgen mit dem jetzigen Stand neu starten würden. Das ändert nichts daran, dass WoW ein Super-Spiel ist, aber meiner Meinung nach haben die Entwickler zu viel Diablo gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (12. Dezember 2007)

geb ich Dir recht Norei, besonders zu bedenken ist, daß LOTRO noch nicht in Asien vertreten ist. Die hohen Zahlen bei WoW und insbesondere die noch steigenden finden hier ihren Grund. Ohne diese Zahlen würde man wahrscheinlich bei WoW in Europa sogar einen Rückgang sehen. Nicht umsonst gibt Blizzard momentan Unmengen Geld für neue Werbekampagnen aus und ruft sogar "Rückkehrer"-Aktionen ins leben.

Warten wir mal ab wie sich die Zahlen verändern wenn Lotro auch endlich in Asien an den Start geht, obwohl HdrO nicht unbedingt für den asiatischen Markt gemacht ist.


----------



## Elda2007 (13. Dezember 2007)

Ja ja man braucht schon mindestens T5 um Black Temple und Mount hyal zu machen...seltsam nur, dass ich immer noch 2 teile des schneidersets trage und nur ein paar random epics aus bt und Hyal habe und das dem durschnitt unserer gilde entspricht. und soll ich euch was sagen? wir haben jede instanz gemeistert. BT und Hyal ist clear.
es ist nun einmal so, dass der erfolg in einer raidinstanz immer von der fähigkeit der raidteilnehmer abhängt und nur ganz selten vom equip.

die, die hier am lautesten rumheulen sind wahrscheinlich auch die, die als bombe mitten in der raidgruppe stehen bleiben...

Ich hab es so satt dauernd irgendwelche kommentare von menschen zu lesen, die sich offensichtlich mit einem spielprinzip nicht anfreunden können und deshalb immer wieder darauf rumhacken. 
Fakt ist, dass man in WoW das beste gear entweder mit pvp oder mit pve bekommen kann. fakt ist auch das hergestellte items teilweise bis in die endgame instanzen hinein reichen und man diese durch farmen und quests bekommt. Fakt ist auch das Blizzard mit der neuen wirklich einfachen Zul'aman instanz (10 mann) fast jeder gilde die möglichkeit gibt, sich mit items auszurüsten, die teilweise zu den besten im spiel gehören.

Gezwungen wird man in wow zu rein gar nichts, dass man dann vielleicht nicht die besten items besitzt, damit muss man sich halt abfinden. Oder denkt ihr, wenn man sich als tormann in einer fußballmannschaft einfach hinsetzt und keinen ball hält, dass man da den pokal mit nach hause nimmt? 
Ich sags ja immer wieder: einfahc einen endgame char jedem zur verfügng stellen, dann kann man tagelang in if rumsitzen und sich unterhalten---für 12 euro den Monat.  ein spiel muss halt auch irgendwie motivieren und da ist das itemsammeln, das besiegen von bossen, das bekämpfen von anderen mitspielern doch nun wirklich ein großer anreiz, wenn nicht, dann spielt doch einfach was anderes.

Und LOTRO unterscheidet sich nicht so viel von wow wie ihr gerne hättet: man levelt, man farmt, man raidet, man macht etwas pvp. mit ner tollen grafik und mit einer tollen story(meine meinung). ja sogar einigen innovationen (solltem an ja von einem so neuen spiel auch erwarten?), aber auch mit hunderten von bugs, balance problemen und allem was dazugehört. und die gilde, derer ich zur zeit angehöre ist es vor kurzem gelungen den balrog zu legen und was denkt ihr was dazu nötig ist: ein grundequip und ein mindestmaß an taktik und disziplin(na kommt euch das irgendwie bekannt vor?). dazu farmen die 50er ihre tugenden, bücher und equip, oder leveln alts(irgendwie kommt mir das auch bekannt vor...)
und für die richtig guten gegenstände braucht man geld oder man muss bosse killen oder die items zur herstellung farmen. also alles beim alten. und auch hier gilt: wer sich nicht kümmert bekommt auch nichts. 

ich habe mittlerweile eine menge an leuten gefragt und sie haben alle das gleiche gesagt: "irgendwie nach dem dritten 50er ehm ja da fällt einem nicht so wirklich mehr was ein... man wartet halt auf buch 12"
gratulation kommt mir nämlich auch irgendwie bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aelthas (13. Dezember 2007)

Makata schrieb:


> ich sag nur Qualität > Quantität
> es mag zwar sein das viel mehr WoW spielen, aber wenn man das verhalten, hilfsbereitschaft usw. vergleicht, dann ist HdRo um Welten voraus



Nun im meiner Gilde und in meinem Raid ist die Hilfdbereitschaft sehr gross und wir machen sehr viel zusammen und es macht auch sehr viel Spass. Wenn ich immer von den ganzen "schrecklichen" Community in WoW höre wundere ich mich immer... also auf an meinem Server scheint die vorbeizugehen...

Aber zurück zu Thema:
Erstmal muss ich Elda2007 vollzustimmen indem was sie sagt.
Ich liebe die HdR-Welt über alles habe schon vor fast 15 Jahren das Paper und Pen Rollenspiel davon gespielt und es ist für mich immer noch eine der schönsten Fantasywelten... aber das Computerspiel unterscheidet sich für mich kaum von WOW ausser anderer Grafik anderen Quests aber sonst macht man dort doch auch das selbe... und das mit dem Itemgerenne wir bei HdR auch anfangen... anfangs gab es bei WOW auch nur 1 T-Set...

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## Artras (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe ebenfalls seit Beginn WoW gespielt, bis vor ca. 2 - 3 Wochen. 

HDRO hatte ich schon einmal probiert, gleich nach Release, es dann aber erstmal wieder ruhen lassen. Aber ich muss sagen, jetzt, wo sich mehr Spieler auf den Servern tummeln, mehr Leute Gruppenquests machen und insgesamt einfach mehr los ist, hab ich meinen WoW Account komplett gekündigt und bin zu HDRO gewechselt.

Die Community ist netter - sicher gibts auch hier den ein oder anderen mit dem man nicht unbedingt ein zweites mal zusammen spielen möchte, aber im Gegensatz zu meinen Erfahrungen in WoW was Random-Gruppen angeht, hält sich das doch extrem in Grenzen.

Das Crafting in HDRO beispielsweise gefällt mir sehr viel besser. Vielleicht auch einfach nur, weil es anders aufgezogen ist.

Sicher hat HDRO viele Elemente die auch WoW hatte, aber auch WoW hat das Rad nicht neu erfunden, sondern sich auch an anderen - älteren Spielen orientiert.

Für mich ist HDRO einfach besser, weil die Story an sich sehr viel mehr Tiefe aufweist, wenn man denn bereit ist, sich auf die Welt und die Quests einzulassen. Für Leute die "auf Teufel komm raus" Leveln wollen und dann nur noch Endcontent zocken möchten, ist es definitiv nicht das richtige Spiel finde ich.


----------



## Hamrok (14. Dezember 2007)

Um auf die Frage zu antworten "hat sich der Umstieg gelohnt" ..für mich persönlich "ja, hat er".

Wow und HdRO haben vom Gameplay her viel Gemeinsamkeiten. Eigentlich hätte HdRO keine Chance gehabt, wenn es nicht den wunderbaren Background gehabt hätte. Und das ist der riesige Vorteil. HdRO spielt in Mittelerde und spricht damit automatisch (mich eingeschlossen) einen großen Kreis von Tolkien Fans an. Um ehrlich zu sein, wüßte ich nicht, ob ich es spielen würde, wenn es einen neuen unbekannten Background hätte.

Dann haben die Spiele natürlich schon Unterschiede, die man besser oder schlechter empfinden mag. Ich persönlich mag das HdRO um einiges Gruppenlastiger ist als WoW. Items spielen nicht so die Rolle. Man kann in HdRO auch ohne Addons wunderbar spielen. Und die Kämpfe (inc. den Gruppenmanövern) finde ich um einiges spannender.

WoW dagegen hat ganz andere Vorteile zu bieten. Eigentlich ist es ideal wenn man beide spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema Community. Also ich empfinde die Community von HdRO um einiges Reifer als bei WoW. In dortigen Foren geht es schon zivilisierter zu. Man merkt deutlich den Altersunterschied zwischen den Spielern. Allein ein Grund, da HdRO sich eindeutig an Casual Gamer richtet. Und damit spricht man einen großen Kreis an Berufstätigen und Familienvätern/-müttern an. Und dies kommt auch im Spiel zum tragen.

Wenn ich in HdRO in einer Instanz oder draußen "AFKind" eingebe, dann weiß ich das ich umstellt und beschützt werde, bis ich wieder da bin ..egal wie lange es dauert. Und keiner verliert ein böses Wort darüber (da es morgen ja ihn selbst treffen kann). In WoW würde ich von ausgehen, das ich aus der Gruppe geworfen worden bin. Auch das RP findet (noch) in HdRO auf einer ganz anderen Ebene statt. Wer RP sucht, der ist zur Zeit bei HdRO sehr gut aufgehoben.

Wie gesagt, beide Spiele zocken ist eigentlich ideal.


----------



## Elda2007 (17. Dezember 2007)

@Hamrok 

Also wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, finde ich random gruppen in LOTRO zu 80% extrem nervig. Es stimmt schon, dass man es sehr gemütlich angeht, aber gerade das kann extrem demotievierend. Ich meine wenn von 6 leuten mindestens immer einer afk ist und das für zeiträume bis zu 20-30 minuten, dann entwickelt sich diese eigentlich angenehme Eigenschaft es locker anzugehen und nicht bei 5min Abwesenhiet jemenaden zu kicken zu einem echten spielspaßkiller. 
Es ist mir mittlerweile 3 mal passiert, dass wir für eine quest, die vielleicht 10 min in Anspruch nehmen sollte 1h und mehr gebraucht haben-In der wartezeit aber nichts ausser rumstehen und duellieren auf die beine gestellt haben.
Am ende einer dieser endlos-geschichten (ich bin barde und wollte nur aushelfen) war dann niemand bereit die 6 auerochsen zu killen, die ich für meine quest brauchte und das ist nicht wirklich nett. Man muss sich vor augen halten das sich die mobs, die ich für mein q brauchte aber nicht selbst erlegen konnte 1bildabschnitt von der quest entfernt waren, für die ich aushelfen wollte und dies war leider kein einzelfall.

Ich mag es auch nicht, wenn man durch ein spiel hetzt, ohne geduld zu zeigen aber es hat schon seine grenzen. und ich war eigentlich bisher nur positiv überrascht worden. 
ein wenig nachdenklicher elda


----------



## Hamrok (17. Dezember 2007)

Sicher .. mit Random Groups hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Meißt ist es so, das durch jede Quest gehastet wird. Man liest kaum worum es geht. Sobald ein NPC was zu sagen hat, ist immer einer dabei, der sofort rangeht und auf "Fortsetzen" clickt und damit jedem Spieler die Möglichkeit nimmt, die Story zu lesen.

Eigentlich meide ich auch Random Groups. Ändert aber nichts daran, das das Spiel Gruppenlastiger wird. Ich gehöre z.B. einer "eingeschworenen" Gemeinschaft von Altherren an. Und ein unfreiwilliges Pausieren kann bei jedem mal auftreten. Aber im letzten 3/4 Jahre reicht eine Hand um diese Vorfälle abzuzählen. Es ist aber trotzdem gut zu wissen, das wenn es dazu kommt, man nicht auf eine "bloß nicht der wieder" Liste landet.

Und auf dem dortigen RP Server Belegaer hab ich nun auch einige andere kennengelernt, welche es ruhig angehen lassen. Jedenfalls hat man dort sehr schnell eine gute Freundesliste gefüllt und es macht Spaß dort zu spielen. Und das ist doch das wichtigste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich hat man dies auch bei WoW! Doch wenn man die Chats mal mitliest bzw die einen oder anderen Erfahrungen miteinander vergleicht, so kann ich persönlich nur feststellen "Die Spielerschaft bei HdRO ist reifer". Mag auf anderen Servern anders aussehen, kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.

Aber deswegen ist HdRO nicht das "bessere" Spiel. Das kann jeder nur für sich entscheiden. Bei mir halten sich beide die Waage. Wenn ich gepflegtes Rollenspiel mag bzw. mal in Ruhe eine gute Story questen, dann geh ich nach Mittelerde. Wenn ich mal mit tollen Zwergen ein richtig dicken Boss legen mag, dann zieh ich durch World of Warcraft. Macht beides Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flok (20. Dezember 2007)

Also ich finde der Umstieg hat sich gelohnt!!!

Gründe:
-bei WoW geht man famen und klobt die ganze zeit  nur wegen kohle mobs.
bei herr der ringe  gibt es für bestimmte kills noch titel.
wie z.B. bei wölfen  ........, wolfbändiger,
-es gibt instrumente
-bis jetzt nur nette leute grtroffen was bei WoW nicht imemr der fall war

mfg Flok


----------



## Chaotica (20. Dezember 2007)

also für mich als es eq2 raider isses ne riesen umstellung.
was ich sehr gut finde iss ne authentische story und dass ich nich stundenlang auf irgendwelchen mobs rumkloppen muss.
Andererseits bedeutet das natürlich dass weniger taktiken benutzt werden müssen. wenn ich überlege, dass ich gestern mit meienr 16er jägerin nen 18er EPic baum im alten wald um 50% gemindert habe, iss das scho ein wenig hart.
Trotzdem werde ich wohl entgültig mit eq2 aufhören und hier bleiben.


----------



## treecat (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi Allerseits!

Ich hatte auch nach ein paar Monaten WoW ne Pause eingelegt und anfang Oktober, als die Trial-Version auf der BUFFED-DVD war, mit LOTRO angefangen, mir dann die Vollversion geholt und mit schwankender Begeisterung den Gratismonat abgedaddelt (Bugs, Buch11, technische Probleme,...). 
Vom Einstieg her ist das Spiel schwieriger und "sperriger" als WoW. Man muß wirklich erst damit "warm" werden; vor allem muß man erst a) rausklamüsern, wie das Spiel nun geht und b) eine Klasse finden, die einem wirklich zusagt. Über den Story-Hintergrund etc. müssen mer nicht reden; den finde ich toll umgesetzt, die Grafik und der Sountrack sind teilweise atemberaubend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und solche Ideen wie den "Killer-Schrebbel-Meister" Barde finde ich einfach gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin am Ende beim Schurken gelandet; anspruchsvoll zu spielen, macht Riesenspaß und echt was für Könner.

Im November dann wieder bei WoW rein, da mein Bruder mit seinem Char in der SW kam und wir die "Schamie-Brothers" spielen wollten. Naja, inzwischen bin ich (seit gestern^^) 70, habe ein Flugmount und frage mich jetzt ernsthaft, was ich in dem Spiel jetzt noch soll? 

Wenn ich mir das Dauergespamme und das immer mehr fallende Niveau der sog. "Community" angucke hält mich da nicht mehr viel. Und es wird schlimmer; teilweise ist es schon (jedenfalls für mich) erschreckend, was da anscheinend für Hirntote rumrennen.  
Dauerfarmen und Raiden reizt mich nicht so besonders, PVP in den BG wird auch schnell öde, ein paar Inis evtl., die ich noch nicht gesehen habe, aber alles in allem bin ich mit dem Spiel "durch", was es für mich uninteressant macht. Da ist nix neues mehr; und ob WotLK wirklich SO der Kracher wird bezweifel ich.

Bin zwar in ner netten Gilde, aber anscheinend gibt es jenseits der 70 ausser "Kara" und "xyz-Ruf-farmen" nix mehr zu tun? Habe auch kräftig ge-Twinkt (sonst wäre ich schon längst 70 gewesen),  aber wenn ich mir vorstelle, das alles nochmal machen zu müssen? Naja. Normalerweise fliegen bei mir Spiele, die ich "durch" habe, von der Platte.

Kämpfe jetzt mit mir, ob ich "nur" ne sehr lange Pause mache oder in der Kontenverwaltung (so sie mal nicht offline sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auf den Knopf drücke.

Jedenfalls werde ich, sobald ich ne GC finde, wieder bei LOTRO reingucken. Die Community habe ich da auch "erwachsener" in Erinnerung und es kommt auch regelmäßig was neues dazu. Tschüß, Wow, war ne schöne Zeit.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (20. Dezember 2007)

Juanito schrieb:


> Hoi erstmal !!
> Ich hab HDRO mit der Buffed-DVD kennengelernt und ich muss sagen ich hing, die 5 Tage an den ich spielen konnte, wenn ich Zeit hatte vorm Rechner. Ich war begeistert von der Grafik und von den vielen Questen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke das dies langsam aber sicher vielen so geht, das die "Luft" raus ist der Zeit bei WoW. Die aufwendigen Contend Patches dort bieten unter dem Strich nur Einhaitsbrei und alt bekanntes. Der nächste Patch mit dem Sonnenplatou Instanz ist auch nach eigender Aussage für die Raid Gilden gedacht die den Tempel und den Berg Hyal (oder wie der geschrieben wird) Bewältig haben, und soll noch herrausfordender sein. Aber letzentlich ist es immer das selbe und nichts neues.

So kann ich verstehen das sich Spieler nach etwas neuen sehnen und sie dadurch sich jetzt auch mal die Alternativen näher anschauen. Bleibt zu hoffen das Blizzard mit WotLK einem auch was neues vorsetzt der Deathknight und dessen Kampf System scheint sochn mal in die richtige Richtung zu gehen dennoch hoffe ichd as Quests und Instantzen auch ein paar neurungen aufwarten mit dem man so nicht rechnet.

Ansonsten wird es sicher schwer in zukunft gegen die neue Konkurenz zu bestehen die da in den Startlöchern stehen.


----------



## Elda2007 (20. Dezember 2007)

m19a72 schrieb:


> Ich denke das dies langsam aber sicher vielen so geht, das die "Luft" raus ist der Zeit bei WoW. Die aufwendigen Contend Patches dort bieten unter dem Strich nur Einhaitsbrei und alt bekanntes. Der nächste Patch mit dem Sonnenplatou Instanz ist auch nach eigender Aussage für die Raid Gilden gedacht die den Tempel und den Berg Hyal (oder wie der geschrieben wird) Bewältig haben, und soll noch herrausfordender sein. Aber letzentlich ist es immer das selbe und nichts neues.
> 
> So kann ich verstehen das sich Spieler nach etwas neuen sehnen und sie dadurch sich jetzt auch mal die Alternativen näher anschauen. Bleibt zu hoffen das Blizzard mit WotLK einem auch was neues vorsetzt der Deathknight und dessen Kampf System scheint sochn mal in die richtige Richtung zu gehen dennoch hoffe ichd as Quests und Instantzen auch ein paar neurungen aufwarten mit dem man so nicht rechnet.
> 
> Ansonsten wird es sicher schwer in zukunft gegen die neue Konkurenz zu bestehen die da in den Startlöchern stehen.



dagegen würde ein einigermaßen kritischer WoW zocker niemals was einwenden. sicher nach einer so langen zeit wiederolt sich einiges und wirkliche innovationen würden woW mit sicherheit gut tun. das schöne für mich ist, das ich das beste beider spiele genießen kann (oder das für mich beste)
grüße elda


----------



## Amathaon (20. Dezember 2007)

also hab ich das alles richtig verstanden ? in hdro online gibts kein pvp ? hmm


also ich bin ja wowler der alten schule , damals hat man mit t0 oder t1 die pvp equippten relativ gut gehaun.. und ganz am anfang war ja noch open pvp...

da ich zum verrecken kein arena team finden will dass  (wl) einigermassen funzt und ich eher selten ausserhalb der raids unterwegs bin selten zu bgs oder so komm weils mich gar nich juckt weil so nen typ mich mit 400 abhärtung prügelt und von meinen dots gar nix merkt -.-

ich schweife ab ^^ pvp vor BC war i.O. jetz is crap

werd wohl eher wow weiterzocken... pvp war mir schon wichtig 'aber war kommt ja auch *bald*' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry dass ich bissl abgeschweift bin ^^


----------



## Kerindor (21. Dezember 2007)

Amathaon schrieb:


> also hab ich das alles richtig verstanden ? in hdro online gibts kein pvp ? hmm


Das stimmt nicht. Es gibt nur kein WoW PvP.
Lotro hat stattdessen das Monsterplay. 

Das begründet sich wie folgt: 
In Mittelerde gibt es keine Fraktionen wie in WoW. Die Welt dort besteht nur aus den Freien Völkern und den Anhängern Saurons. Also ein klassisches Gut und Böse Szenario.
Die dunkle Seite ist nun aber kein Gegenstück zur Horde, sondern Saurons Willen unterworfen und kann damit nicht machen was es gerade für lustig befindet.
Ebenso sind die Orks nie durchs Auenland marschiert oder haben in Bree einen Kaffee getrunken.
Würden Spieler die Seite der Orks wählen können, würde genau das passieren. Der Menschliche Spieler würde halt das was möglich ist, machen und sei es noch so gegen die Geschichte Mittelerdes.
Daher hat Turbine und die Tolkiengesellschaft das einzig "sinnvolle" gemacht und "Freie Monster" gar nicht erst zugelassen.

Als Ergebnis wurde Monsterplay geschaffen um denjenigen, deren einzige Beschäftigung es ist anderen Spielern das Leben schwer zu machen, eine Alternative zu bieten.

Monsterplay bietet PvP in den Ettenöden, ein abgetrenntes Gebiet, das die Monster nicht verlassen können, aber von allen Freien ab 40 betreten werden darf.

Da gibt es dann alles was das PvP Herz begehrt. Spawnkills vor dem Steinkreis, Jägercampen vor den Startgebieten, Wargrudel die einzelnen Spielern auflauern und natürlich auch die Kundigen/Schurkenkombo mit stun-mezz-root Attacken und noch vieles mehr was sich Spieler gegenseitig antun.

Sinn macht das PvP insofern als das man dort Schicksalspunkte als Belohnung bekommt, die man im normalen Gebiet ggf. für zeitlich begrenzte Buffs ausgeben kann.
Auch kann man sich als Freier dort ein paar nette Belohnungen verdienen indem man sich den entsprechenden Rang erspielt.
Der Jäger ist dort recht beliebt, da er schnell töten kann und sich dem eigenen Tod durch Instantflucht schnell entziehen kann.

Ich für meinen Teil gehe nicht in die Öden, da sich im PvP letztendlich immer auf beiden Seiten der Spieler deren schlechteste Charakterwerte durchsetzen.


----------



## Totti32 (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo ich bin auch ex WoWler und ich muß sagen das für mich LOTRO viell besser ist das Gameplay gefählt mir besser und auch das problem das einenn kleine Kinder, (ich muß sagen ich war Ali. Krieger) mit ihren Hodlern jedesmal beim Questen nieder gemacht hat und das obwohl der stufen unterschied 30-40 Stufen waren. Und hier ist es einfach besser mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen doch ausser eines noch los ihr WoW Zocker seht euch mal das spiel an macht einen Hammer spaß ehrlich und wenn man(n) noch fan von Herr der Ringe ist dann ist das einfach eine super sache ich sag nur weiter so auf das die LOTRO User wachsen


ciao tutti

Totti32


----------



## Philipp23 (15. Juni 2008)

Hallöchen, Würde diese Spiel gerne einmal anspielen. Gibt es da eine möglichkeit wie bei wow das man sich einen 10tages account erstellen kann ? Und den Client anschließend downloaden kann. mfg


----------



## Dilrak (15. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Hallöchen, Würde diese Spiel gerne einmal anspielen. Gibt es da eine möglichkeit wie bei wow das man sich einen 10tages account erstellen kann ? Und den Client anschließend downloaden kann. mfg



google? 3sek und du hast es


----------



## Salvdore (15. Juni 2008)

Ich hab auch mit WoW aufgehört und mir erstmal nen Testaccount für HDR geholt und muss sagen ich bin restlos Begeister.
Die Atmosphäre ist toll die Geschichte die Epischen Quests macht alles nen riesen Spaß.
Allerdings muss man meiner Meinung nach die richtige Klasse für sich finden(hab 3 Stück angezockt und erst beim Schurken hats mir Spaß gemacht)

mfg Salvdore


----------



## Gocu (15. Juni 2008)

The schrieb:


> Wie man der Kurzdarstellung schon entnehmen kann möchte ich die Leute, die von WoW zu HDRO gewechselt haben mal fragen ,ob sich deren Wünsche erfüllt haben(Wechsel hat sich gelohnt ?) - oder auch nicht !
> 
> Gruß The Holy Paladin



für mich hat es sich voll und ganz gelohnt und sehr wahrscheinlich werde ich acuh nie wieder mit WoW anfangen

P.S. die Frage ist zwar bisschen älter, aber möchte meine Meinung trotzdem vertreten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (15. Juni 2008)

Salvdore schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mit WoW aufgehört und mir erstmal nen Testaccount für HDR geholt und muss sagen ich bin restlos Begeister.
> Die Atmosphäre ist toll die Geschichte die Epischen Quests macht alles nen riesen Spaß.
> Allerdings muss man meiner Meinung nach die richtige Klasse für sich finden(hab 3 Stück angezockt und erst beim Schurken hats mir Spaß gemacht)
> 
> mfg Salvdore




 Naja ich denke das ist bei jedem neuen Spiel. Das man erst erausfinden muss welche klasse einem passt. War bei wow nicht anders. Bin auch gerade dabei diese Spiel zu probieren. Zurzeit lädt noch der client mit den knapp 9 Gb. Mal gucken hoffentlich geht das schnell.


----------



## Bighawk1974 (16. Juni 2008)

Ich habe auch WoW auf Eis gelegt.Warum? ganz einfach mich nervt etwas die Community von WoW, wenn man da mal eine Frage stellte bekommt man meisten nur eine Dumme antwort. Ausserdem ist das Gruppen bei WoW eine reine glücksache geworden wie ich finde. Ganz anders als HDRO da findet man recht schnell eine Gruppe. Was mir sehr gut gefällt sind auch die die vielen Quest die man machen kann. 

Die Epische Questreihe finde ich klasse, weil man da richtig in die Story reingezogen wird. Die Grafik ist besser! Die Gebiete wo man hin muss sind sehr schön dargestellt. Die Klassen sind nach meiner Meinung sehr gut gelungen.

Aufjedenfall mach mein Wächter sehr viel Spass.


----------



## Philipp23 (16. Juni 2008)

Gibt es eigentl. auch so eine hdro trial cd,dvd ? Was man sich zusenden lassen kann ? Kostenlos natürlich. mfg


----------



## Gocu (16. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentl. auch so eine hdro trial cd,dvd ? Was man sich zusenden lassen kann ? Kostenlos natürlich. mfg



davon weiß ich nichts aber man kann es sich auch downloaden oder kurz in den Laden gehen und 2 Euro bezahlen was, wie ich finde wirklich nicht teuer ist


----------



## Philipp23 (16. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> davon weiß ich nichts aber man kann es sich auch downloaden oder kurz in den Laden gehen und 2 Euro bezahlen was, wie ich finde wirklich nicht teuer ist



Aso wusste nicht das man sich trial cd´s um &#8364;2 kaufen kann. Hatte mir nehmlich gestern bei Gamershell.com den 9 Gb Patch geladen. Der leider defekt wahr. Daher kauf ich mir nun lieber so eine cd.


----------



## Styr74 (16. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentl. auch so eine hdro trial cd,dvd ? Was man sich zusenden lassen kann ? Kostenlos natürlich. mfg



Auf der Role Playing Convention in Münster gab es 14 Tage Trial DVD's.
Der Vorteil der Dinger ist, das der Client hier einschließlich Buch 12 drauf ist. Großes patchen entfällt damit
größtenteils.
Ich weiss aber nicht wo oder ob man die Dinger noch bekommt.


----------



## AWDStreet (16. Juni 2008)

Letzten hat mir ein Freund die HdR Filme ausgeliehen und die Story gefällt mir besser als die von WoW. Was hier alles steht und auch in die BuffedShow's gezeigt wurde hat mich überzeugt das ich mir auf jedenfall mal die Testversion hole und ich denke das ich dann auch bei HdRO bleiben. Wollte mich eigendlich nur bedanken was alle geschrieben haben hat mir bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (16. Juni 2008)

hi, fals jemand so eine trial cd hatt und sie nicht mehr braucht. Wäre toll wenn sich der bei mir melden würde. mfg


----------



## Gocu (16. Juni 2008)

Styr74 schrieb:


> Auf der Role Playing Convention in Münster gab es 14 Tage Trial DVD's.
> Der Vorteil der Dinger ist, das der Client hier einschließlich Buch 12 drauf ist. Großes patchen entfällt damit
> größtenteils.
> Ich weiss aber nicht wo oder ob man die Dinger noch bekommt.



ich hatte auch so eine bei meiner Grafikkarte dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (16. Juni 2008)

hi, kann man hdro mit aoc vergleichen ? Grafik, spielweise und das combo system. Den Aoc hatt es mir nicht besonders angetan. mfg


----------



## Frandibar (16. Juni 2008)

Mir persöhnlich gefällt die Grafik von HDRO mehr als die in AOC, aber das ist wohl auch geschmackssache, den schlecht ist die Grafik bei AOC sicher nicht!

Ich hab WOW jetzt auch endgültig aufgegeben, war ein längerer Abschied, aber 2 Jahre reichen definitiv... außerdem gefällt mir HDRO einfach besser, sowohl Grafik, Atmosphäre, Community, einfach alles halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur das Monsterspiel hab ich noch nicht ganz kapiert...

@AWDStreet: 

Lies Dir lieber mal die Bücher durch, die sind 1000 mal besser als die Verfilmung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (16. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> hi, kann man hdro mit aoc vergleichen ? Grafik, spielweise und das combo system. Den Aoc hatt es mir nicht besonders angetan. mfg



kein bisschen ich z.B. finde HdRO SUPER!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und AoC ist einfach nichts für mich

@Frandibar

Im Monsterspiel gibt es 5 Festungen und jede der Fraktionen (Freie Völker und Monster) versucht die Festungen einzunehmen, da kämpfen dann z.B. Uruk-hais gegen Menschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und für jedes getötete Mitglied der gegnerischen Fraktion bekommt man Ansehen (Freie Völker) oder Verrufenheit (Monster) und damit ist es so ähnlich wie mit den Erfahrungspunkten, ab einer bestimmten Menge steigt man einen Rang auf, insgesamt gibt es 15 PvMP Ränge


----------



## Styr74 (16. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> hi, kann man hdro mit aoc vergleichen ? Grafik, spielweise und das combo system. Den Aoc hatt es mir nicht besonders angetan. mfg



Ich spiele zwar selber nicht AoC, aber nach allem was ich weiss spielen sich beide Programme doch recht verschieden.
HDRO kann man da doch eher mit WoW vergleichen, was die Steuerung angeht.

Zur Grafik ist das sicher auch Geschmackssache. Ich finde die von HDRO besser muss ich sagen. Außerdem soll
HDRO etwas "genügsamer" für deine Hardware sein.


----------



## PTK (16. Juni 2008)

also für mich hats sich sehr gelohtn, da man für die besseren inis auch mal SKILL brauch und nicht einfach nur epic equip


----------



## Philipp23 (16. Juni 2008)

Styr74 schrieb:


> Ich spiele zwar selber nicht AoC, aber nach allem was ich weiss spielen sich beide Programme doch recht verschieden.
> HDRO kann man da doch eher mit WoW vergleichen, was die Steuerung angeht.
> 
> Zur Grafik ist das sicher auch Geschmackssache. Ich finde die von HDRO besser muss ich sagen. Außerdem soll
> HDRO etwas "genügsamer" für deine Hardware sein.


 

mm das klingt schon einmal super. Den die Steuerung von wow ist echt klasse. Was die grafik angeht.


----------



## Frandibar (16. Juni 2008)

@Gocu

Aha, danke für die Erklärung.
Ich bin nur planlos mir meinem Uruk-Hai herumgelaufen, bis mich ein Hobbit Schurke gekillt hat...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (16. Juni 2008)

Frandibar schrieb:


> @Gocu
> 
> Aha, danke für die Erklärung.
> Ich bin nur planlos mir meinem Uruk-Hai herumgelaufen, bis mich ein Hobbit Schurke gekillt hat...
> ...



ja manche gehen auch alleine oder in kleinen Gruppen auf Jagd aber am beliebtesten ist der Schlachtzug


----------



## Dominanz (16. Juni 2008)

kurz und schmerzlos:
es hat sich gelohnt
wieso solltest du am besten selbst ausprobieren


----------



## Bolle0708 (18. Juni 2008)

für mich hats sich auch gelohnt.
hdro ist viel spannender und vom aussehen ist es auch viel schöner.
die online community ist auch sehr nett und ich bin gespannt was sie noch alles für spielinhalte bringen werden.


----------



## cbuffed76 (18. Juni 2008)

moin zusammen!
auch für mich hat sich der Umstieg auf HdRO sehr gelohnt.
Die Community ist SEHR nett, hilfsbereit und irgendwie "erwachsen" bzw. hat man das Gefühl, dass man generell mit Leuten zusammenspielt, die das Spiel genießen wollen und die zudem auch mal ihre Ruhe haben wollen.
Die Grafik ist ohnehin über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Die Quests sind toll, die Klassen interessant und alle gut spielbar (soweit ich das bisher beurteilen kann).
Ein weiterer Vorteil: Lifetime Account. Den hab ich zum 1-Jahres-Jubiläum abgeschlossen.
WoW ist ja ein endloses Groschengrab wenn man das dauerhaft über 2 Jahre zockt. Und ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass HdRO noch mehrere JAHRE bestehen bleibt, supported und erweitert wird!
Daumen hoch, ich fühl mich wohl in Mittelerde!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Bastian (18. Juni 2008)

hat sich gelohnt - definitiv! ich bin froh diese entscheidung getroffen zu haben. wow war für mich nur noch ermüdend und hdro ist da erfrischend anders.


----------



## philipp-646 (18. Juni 2008)

eindeutig besser: bessere grafik, nettere leute, .....eben genau das richtige für mich

greeeeezzzzzzz


----------



## Bluearrow (19. Juni 2008)

hi

-hdro ist was für leute die alleine nichts schaffen immer hilf mir hier hilf da
-und wenn sie eine gruppen q haben suchen sie immer eine 50iger ( eisenbahn spieler )
-in hdro gibt es die meisten twinks mehr als in wow ( und man braucht sie auch )
-und hdro ist das farmer game schlecht hin 
buch der taten für die tugenden
oder gold 1000s=1g
-hdro ist das lauf game da ist man froh wenn man mit 35 sein reitmount bekommt
-hdro ist noch mit vielen kleinen bugs behaftet

ja die grapfig sieht supper aus wenn man auch den supper rechner hat ansonsten ist es eine ruckel orgie
und wenn man alles auf niedrig stellt sieht es genau so aus wie wow nur die farben sind anders

aber das wichtigste ist doch ob nun wow oder hdro es muss spass machen und wenn ich die 50 geschaft habe
geh ich wieder zu wow zurück ich mag es meine siege selbst zu erringen und nicht auf kosten anderer

Ps 
oder stargate online wenn es den kommt


----------



## Styr74 (19. Juni 2008)

Bluearrow schrieb:


> hi
> 
> -hdro ist was für leute die alleine nichts schaffen immer hilf mir hier hilf da
> -und wenn sie eine gruppen q haben suchen sie immer eine 50iger ( eisenbahn spieler )
> ...




Hm, hast Du mal darüber nachgedacht warum es MMO heisst? Weil man zusammen spielen will und soll!
Ansonsten kann ich Dir versichern das bei WoW reichlich Twinks mit 70ern durch die Inis gezogen werden, nur um die Items
abzugrassen.
Wenn Du deine Siege alleine erreichen willst empfehle ich Dir The Witcher.. ... ah sry das ruckelt allerdings auch wenn es an Rechenleistung fehlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (19. Juni 2008)

Bluearrow schrieb:


> hi
> 
> -hdro ist was für leute die alleine nichts schaffen immer hilf mir hier hilf da
> -und wenn sie eine gruppen q haben suchen sie immer eine 50iger ( eisenbahn spieler )
> ...



Farmgame schlechtin? bist wieder nur neidisch weil hier alle HdRO besser finden als WoW hatte mit Stufe 20 8g hab mir mein Luxus-Haus gekauft und mit 35 dann sofort wieder über 10g und ein Pferd kostet nur bisschen mehr als 4 also ist das schonmal total falsch was du da behauptest! Dazu man schafft viele Quests alleine und ich ahbe noch keinen gesehen der für eine Gruppenquest sofort einen 50er holt. Twinks machen auch viel mehr Spaß als in WoW da ist das auch kein Zufall das es viele Twinks gibt. Bugs habe ich noch sehr wenig gesehen. Das Spiel läuft auch mit einem PC der WoW schafft und sieht dann auch noch besser aus! Außerdem macht man seine Siege in HdRO *NIE* auf Kosten anderer das ist eher so bei WoW da hast du wohl was verwechselt. Nochmal zu deinem Gold, ist das schlimm das 1000s 1g sind? *NEIN* dafür kostet da auch keine Waffe 1000g wie in WoW ist nämlich viel billiger.

Fazit: Du hast HdRO bis ca. Stufe 6 gespielt (so um Stufe 6 kommt man gerade aus der Anfangsinstanz raus) und bist ein kleines WoW-Kiddy das einfach nicht wahrhaben kann, dass es auch andere MMORPGs außer WoW gibt, naja WoW kann man an viele stellen auch nichtmehr als MMO*RPG* zählen


----------



## Huds (19. Juni 2008)

The schrieb:


> Wie man der Kurzdarstellung schon entnehmen kann möchte ich die Leute, die von WoW zu HDRO gewechselt haben mal fragen ,ob sich deren Wünsche erfüllt haben(Wechsel hat sich gelohnt ?) - oder auch nicht !
> 
> Gruß The Holy Paladin



Eh was für eine Frage, KLAR hat es sich gelohnt! Hdro hat eigentlich alles was ich mir gewünscht habe und ärgere mich warum ich so lange an wow rumgemacht habe. Hdro hat meiner meinung nach den besten pve content, ein geniales berufesystem und eigentlich alles was ich an wow gehasst habe nicht.

Anmerken muss man das ich reiner pve liebhaber bin und pvp als nebensache betrachte die vorhanden sein sollte aber nicht den Schwerpunkt darstellen darf wie in wow. Wow ist sein bc und arena nur noch ein kack dummes ganker spiel für ehemalige Counterstriker mehr net.

Schönen Gruss


----------



## Huds (19. Juni 2008)

Nikolis schrieb:


> und noch ein punkt, bei dem mir die meißten wohl beipflichten werden:
> BITTE BITTE liebes buffed-team... erschafft einen blasc-client auch für hdro! sagt, was die hdro-community dafür tun muß damit das passiert... ich wäre zu allem bereit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einer der Gründe warum ich hdro liebe ist das es da nicht solche sinnlosen Addons gibt wie diesen blasc-client. Mir ist schon klar das es kein Buffed geben würde ohne die sklaven die kostenlos für buffed die daten sammelt mit denen sich buffed dumm und dämlich verdient, aber auch wow wäre OHNE Buffed ein besseres Spiel.

Buffed sowie Addons allgemein wie Atlasloot sind einer der mitbegründer warum wow so ein scheiss spiel geworden ist. 

Denkt da mal drüber nach ... nur 5 min, schafft ihr schon


----------



## Lethos (19. Juni 2008)

Bluearrow schrieb:


> hi
> 
> -hdro ist was für leute die alleine nichts schaffen immer hilf mir hier hilf da
> -und wenn sie eine gruppen q haben suchen sie immer eine 50iger ( eisenbahn spieler )
> ...



Soo... 



> -hdro ist was für leute die alleine nichts schaffen immer hilf mir hier hilf da



grade das finde ich gut... schließlich ist es ein MMoprg. Dadurch entstehen Bekanntschaften und man bleibt auch mal länger als nur 
für eine Quest zusammen. Gestern auch wieder... Gruppenquests mit meiner Lvl 24 Bardin in den einsamen Landen. Immer wieder mal 
auf den SNG-Channel geschaut und Bingo! Drei nette Waffenmeister und ich haben da in ner Stunde 3-4 nervige Gruppenquests abgeschlossen, 
die waren richtig froh wegen der Heilung. ^^ das macht Spaß!



> -und wenn sie eine gruppen q haben suchen sie immer eine 50iger ( eisenbahn spieler )



Also ist mir noch nie aufgefallen.



> -und hdro ist das farmer game schlecht hin
> buch der taten für die tugenden
> oder gold 1000s=1g



Wohl im falschen Spiel unterwegs gewesen? Gold ist nicht wichtig, kommt nebenbei.



> -hdro ist das lauf game da ist man froh wenn man mit 35 sein reitmount bekommt



Das nehme ich gerne in kauf, will schließlich was erleben.



> -hdro ist noch mit vielen kleinen bugs behaftet



Bugs? Noch keine gesehen. Höchstens das mal ein Mob auf entkommen ist. Haben andere Spiele auch.



> ja die grapfig sieht supper aus wenn man auch den supper rechner hat ansonsten ist es eine ruckel orgie
> und wenn man alles auf niedrig stellt sieht es genau so aus wie wow nur die farben sind anders



Was verlangst Du von einem modernen Spiel? Das es auf 5 Jahre alten Rechnern in höchster Auflösung läuft? Ich bitte Dich.
Meine Computerregel lautet: ca. alle zwei Jahre werden Komponenten ausgewechselt, hab da nen super Pc-Laden an der 
Hand der auch die alten Teile in Zahlung nimmt. So bekomme ich für wenig Geld das immer fast modernste Zeug.

Jetzt auch wieder: Neues Mainboard (Gigabyte), neue CPU (E6850 2x3gig), neuer Speicher (4gig Speicher 1000MHz), neue gute Grafikkarte (9600GT) und 22 Zöller TFT für ca. 430 Euro. Und einbauen tut er es auch.



> aber das wichtigste ist doch ob nun wow oder hdro es muss spass machen



Und das habe ich! Früher bei WoW, da leite ich ne große Gilde. Leider ist dort momentan die Luft raus und vor Weihnachten wird das Addon nicht kommen.
Deshalb spiele ich (wieder) HdRo und habe es nicht bereut!

In dem Sinne, viel Spaß noch!


----------



## Phobius (19. Juni 2008)

Jain.

Teilweise hat es sich gelohnt (realistischere Grafik, bessere Community etc.), aber alles in allem bin ich wieder Rückfällig geworden.

LotRO ist zwar ein richtig schönes MMO, aber WoW konnte mich einfach mehr fesseln.


----------



## deadman200 (19. Juni 2008)

Naja bei mir wars genau wie beim anfang bei WoW das fand ich in den ersten  5 Leveln total scheisse und dann hats mich immer mehr gefesselt...

Und das war bei Hdro aber genau anders es hat mich von anfang an gefesselt und es war mal wieder interessant die Questlogs zu lesen.


----------



## tekbear (19. Juni 2008)

ich bin super zufrieden mit hdro. klar war's am anfang noch einiges spannender als alles noch ganz neu war usw. jetz ist man am finetunen wie bei jedem spiel nach ner weile, aber es ist immernoch erstaunlich wie wenig die leute auf items abgehen und wie angenehm der umgangston im allgemeinen ist.

ich hab letztens mal wieder bei wow reingeschaut, weil ich nostalgisch drauf war. ganze 5 stunden hab ich gespielt. total rausgeschmissenes geld - also wenn ich ein grinder mmo spielen will, dann lieber eines das umsonst ist.

city of heroes ist mal ne schöne abwechslung... na aber das gehört hier jetz nich hin...


----------



## Steila (19. Juni 2008)

Hab heute mit nem Trialkey angefangen und die ersten 5LV fand ich schon besser als die 30lv die ich damals in WOW hatte.  
Wenn das jetzt so weitergeht wie bisher werd ich mir die Vollversion von HDRO kaufen.

MFG

Steila


----------



## Styr74 (19. Juni 2008)

Steila schrieb:


> Hab heute mit nem Trialkey angefangen und die ersten 5LV fand ich schon besser als die 30lv die ich damals in WOW hatte.
> Wenn das jetzt so weitergeht wie bisher werd ich mir die Vollversion von HDRO kaufen.
> 
> MFG
> ...




Eigentlich wirds so ab LvL 15 erst richtig gut^^
Spätestens wenn Du das erste mal vor der Wetterspitze stehst. ging mir zumindest so ;-)


----------



## Steila (19. Juni 2008)

Styr74 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wirds so ab LvL 15 erst richtig gut^^
> Spätestens wenn Du das erste mal vor der Wetterspitze stehst. ging mir zumindest so ;-)




Wenn du das wegen der Grafik geschrieben hast dann müsste ich noch bis August warten da hab ich erst nen neuen pc der die Grafikpracht schafft, solange begnüge ich mich mit mittleren Grafikeinstellungen und direct x 9.0c.

Die Quest gefallen mir aber schon sehr.


Ich hoffe das ich den Char aus der Testversion behalten kann wenn ich den acc  auf die Vollversionerweitere , aber wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG

Steila


----------



## Doboss (19. Juni 2008)

Habe bis lvl 13 gespielt.
Wären nur 10 prozent der Stimmung der Filme ins Spiel gelangt hätte ich weitergespielt.
Als Beispiel nenn ich die gruselige Musik im Startgebiet.
Ansonnsten war es gut gemacht aber der Funke ist nicht übergesprungen.


----------



## Gocu (19. Juni 2008)

Steila schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ich den Char aus der Testversion behalten kann wenn ich den acc  auf die Vollversionerweitere , aber wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



doch du behälst deinen Charakter aber nur wenn du den Accoutn erweiterst, wenn du einen komplett neuen erstellt gibt es den Charakter noch, aber du kannst ihn nicht spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klondike (19. Juni 2008)

hdro 2 monate, dann acc aufgegeben. grund? diese ewige gefarme war zu nervig und du bist im gegensatz zu wow, darauf angewiesen, da du deinen char sonst nicht aufwerten kannst (handwerksmaterialien, gold, etc), du brauchst unsummen an gold, du farmst auch bei hdro ruf und wenn du im endcontent mitspielen willst dann auch heftig, diese ewigen fedex quest, die questbeschreibungen ala "im süden findet ihr" ja super der süden ist groß, dass nervte schon bei wow

im endeffekt ist es dann doch irgendwie gleich...du bist auch in wow auf nichts angewiesen, wirst aber dazu "genötigt" wenn du high level instancen sehen willst, bei hdro ist nur die anforderung an den spieler nicht ganz so hoch, es gibt kaum aufwändige kämpfe, fast alles ist tank&spank, leichte kost sozusagen^^


aber was erzähl ich, jeder hat eine andere meinung, ich mag kein schokoeis andere lieben es

also ab trial key saugen, anzocken, dann kannst du immer noch das vollspiel holen und selbst wenn du es nicht lange zockst, sollte es den anschaffungspreis wert sein, kostet ja kaum noch was


----------



## Visssion (19. Juni 2008)

ich spiele immer noch wow und hab mir mal hdro gekauft find das spiel eigentlich ganz cool und werd das auch mal weiter zocken aber wow wird immer vor allem bleiben denk ich ^^ hab da einfach zu viel zeit reingesteckt als das ich jetz einfach alles aufgebe und gute freunde hab ich da ja auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (20. Juni 2008)

Klondike schrieb:


> hdro 2 monate, dann acc aufgegeben. grund? diese ewige gefarme war zu nervig und du bist im gegensatz zu wow, darauf angewiesen, da du deinen char sonst nicht aufwerten kannst (handwerksmaterialien, gold, etc), du brauchst unsummen an gold, du farmst auch bei hdro ruf und wenn du im endcontent mitspielen willst dann auch heftig, diese ewigen fedex quest, die questbeschreibungen ala "im süden findet ihr" ja super der süden ist groß, dass nervte schon bei wow
> 
> im endeffekt ist es dann doch irgendwie gleich...du bist auch in wow auf nichts angewiesen, wirst aber dazu "genötigt" wenn du high level instancen sehen willst, bei hdro ist nur die anforderung an den spieler nicht ganz so hoch, es gibt kaum aufwändige kämpfe, fast alles ist tank&spank, leichte kost sozusagen^^
> 
> ...



das hätte ich gerne mal näher erläutert

was meinst du mit "ewiges gefarme"?

bei den berufen mag das wahr sein (zumindest bei rüstungs- und waffenschmied), allerdings ist da das maximieren des berufslevels meiner meinung nach auch eine langfristige sache und keineswegs so dringend, dass man das unbedingt machen müsste.
gold farmen halte ich bei hdro für völlig unnötig, ich kann jetzt zwar nicht für einen nahkämpfer sprechen (mein waffi ist erst 22), aber außer für reparaturkosten braucht man imho nicht so dringend gold, dass man irgendwie farmen müsste. die questbeschreibungen finde ich (bis auf ganz wenige ausnahmen) wirklich gut, allerdings habe ich auch keinen vergleich, da hdro mein erstes mmorpg ist.

was die high level instanzen angeht muss ich dir entschieden widersprechen. mit meinem barde war ich ohne sippenunterstützung und nur durch questitems ausgerüstet in der spalte, und das hat trotzdem bestens funktioniert (auch wenn es jetzt mit den hergestellten items natürlich leichter ist). die anforderungen an den "skill" steigen spätestens eben dort auch rapide an, mich würde echt mal interessieren was du genau meinst. wie schon gesagt habe ich keinen vergleich, ich finde aber die bosskämpfe (und auch die instanz spalte allgemein) fordern einen als spieler doch ordentlich.


----------



## Gromthar (20. Juni 2008)

Thema Farmen:
Ja, für Berufe wie Waffenschmied, Metallschmied und Golschmied muss man schon eine menge Zeit investieren. Das ist allerdings in jedem Spiel der Fall. WoW bietet dort nur einen einzigen Unterschied: man farmt dort nicht alleine für den beruf, sondern in erster Linie Ruf bei Fraktionen um interessante Gegenstände herstellen zu können - diese allerdings sind nicht im geringsten "Endgametauglich", bei HdRO jedoch schon.
Für Instanzen farmt man auch eigentlich nicht sonderlich viel. Der meiste Kram fällt eigentlich nebenher ab. Davon abgesehen ist man idR mit der Sippe oder einem Sippenverbund im Raidcontent aktiv (Sichtwort: Stammgruppen) und kann sich untereinander in den Berufen auch frei austauschen, sollte man die nötigen Teile nicht direkt bauen können. Zur Not sammelt man 2 Stunden Felle, verkauft diese per Auktionshaus und hat für die nächsten 3-4 Wochen ausgesorgt. Und das sage ich als Wächter, der mit Abstand die höchsten Repkosten hat - auch ich habe keine Probleme mir meine Chars zu "finanzieren".

Thema Instanzen:
Die Instanzen erscheinen alle relativ einfach. Besonders wenn man lediglich die Buch-Instanzen gemacht hat, bekommt man den Eindruck diese wären ein Kinderspiel. Allerdings gibt es nicht viele Leute, die alle Annuminas-Instanzen durchgespielt haben. Recht wenige schaffen es Thaurlach (Spalte 12er Raid) oder gar Thorog (Helegrod 24er Raid) umzunieten. Alein schon um den Endboss von Barad Gularan zu schaffen braucht es eine Gruppe in der alle Spieler 10-15 Minuten vollkommen aufmerksam sind. WoW ist dagegen eine Farce! Die letzten wirklich schweren Endcounter, die ich dort sehen durfte waren Gruul (in Urfassung), Kael'Thas (in Urfassung), Razorgore (in Urfassung), C'Thun und die Four Horsemen (good old boys). Der ganze Rest war ... langweilig! HdRO bietet vielleicht nicht die Fülle an Content, jedoch wesentlich längere und übermäßig spannende 6 Mann Instanzen, die erst einmal geschafft werden wollen - der 0815-Spieler hat jedoch die Hosen voll und geht da nicht rein, da zu aufwendig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Thema Items:
Gegenstände sind in HdRO zweitrangig. Es reicht aus mit Questbelohnungen in die Instanzen zu gehen, sich seine Traits richtig zu sortieren und kann am Ende wunderbar selbst die schwersten instanzen meistern. Wieso? Weil das Spiel keine Gear-Challange ist, sondern primär auf den Fähigkeiten des Spielers mit seinem Char umzugehen aufbaut. Mit meinem Wächter habe ich mir damals ganze 6 Teile per Auktionshaus für ca. 100 Silber pro Stück gekauft um damit in die Spalte zu ziehen - es klappte wunderbar, einige Teile davon trage ich noch immer weil es sich nicht wirklich lohnt sie auszutauschen. HdRO soll Spieler anziehen, die sich vom Blizzard-Sammeltrieb distanzieren wollen und das ist, meines Erachtens, nach gelungen.

Wie auch immer, ich finde HdRO großartig. Das Spiel bietet mir die Entspannung, die ich mein letztes WoW-Jahr nicht mehr hatte. Mehr muss ich eigentlich gar nicht dazu schreiben.


----------



## Der Bastian (22. Juni 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, ich finde HdRO großartig. Das Spiel bietet mir die Entspannung, die ich mein letztes WoW-Jahr nicht mehr hatte. Mehr muss ich eigentlich gar nicht dazu schreiben.



100% /sign

genau das habe ich hier auch schon in der art geschrieben. hdro bietet entspannung, während wow ein einziges gieren nach epischen teilen war, welche im grunde genommen eine extrem kurze halbwertszeit hatten. denn blizzard füttert fleissig "epixxe" nach, um die spieler bei laune zu halten, naja und ich gehöre zu der sorte, die aufgewacht sind. für mich war wow zum schluss nur noch langeweile und stress. langeweile, weil man zum hundertsten mal ssc, eye, mh, bt etc. raiden musste um equip zu bekommen mit welchem man beim neuen encounter besteht. stress in der hinsicht, wenn man nicht regelmäßig mitgeht, wird der char zu schwach und man wird nicht mehr mitgenommen *kotz*.


----------



## OldboyX (23. Juni 2008)

Wie schon einige gesagt haben:
HDRO spiele ich wegen der Grafik, Atmosphäre, Story, Community und des Tolkien Universums. Das Spiel geht so nebenbei 2 Abende die Woche, lifetime Abo und ich werd sicherlich noch Jahre dranbleiben, auch wenn ich vielleicht nicht bei jedem neuen Buch Patch alle Quests oder Ruf-Sachen abfarme.

Was HDRO nicht bietet ist ganz klar die professionelle Ebene die man in WoW - wenn man denn möchte - haben kann. HDRO unterbindet durch Gameplaymechaniken ein paar Sachen die mir an WoW sehr gut gefallen haben:
-Wettbewerb
-Itemsog (müssen nicht Items sein, aber in HDRO gibts nicht so richtig etwas das einen dazu bewegt noch weiter einzuloggen wenn man alles 1 mal gesehen hat, in meinem Fall war das nach 2 Monaten soweit)
-Addons (mich persönlich kotzt es an wenn ich mit Leuten in Instanzen bin, die ihre Spielweise aus "urban legend" Wissen zusammensetzen und trotz offensichtlicher Fehler uneinsichtig sind. Da es keine Tools gibt um den Leuten vor Augen zu führen was falsch läuft und zusätzlich das Kampflog unübersichtlich und unvollständig ist kann man nur a) hinnehmen, dass jemand mit 0 Ahnung wipe um wipe verursacht oder b) versuchen mit demjenigen zu reden was aber meist in "jeder hat gleichermaßen Recht weil keiner irgendwas beweisen kann" ausartet. Nicht jeder benutzt SW_Stats für Schadenswettbewerbe, im Gegenteil ist der Hauptnutzen und Entstehungsgrund für solche Addons die Optimierungsbereitschaft von großen Gilden die versuchen ihre Raidleistung zu verbessern.)
-Instanzen


> wesentlich längere und übermäßig spannende 6 Mann Instanzen, die erst einmal geschafft werden wollen - der 0815-Spieler hat jedoch die Hosen voll und geht da nicht rein, da zu aufwendig.



Die Instanzen sind schön und spannend, aber leider macht es überhaupt keinen Sinn sie mehr als einmal zu spielen. Und "zu aufwändig" trifft es da ganz gut. Als casual schau ich mir die Sachen gern einmal an, aber als casual hab ich nicht Zeit CD-farmruns für ein ewig seltenes blaues Teil zu machen. Die High-End Seite in mir hingegen geht in keine Inis weil das risk/time/reward Verhältnis komplett fürn Arsch ist. Keine Items in Instanzen sind so erstrebenswert, dass es sich lohnen würde hinzugehen. Genau deshalb gibt es auch kaum Leute die hingehen, dass sie für den Durchschnittsspieler "zu schwer" sind ist unwahr, es rennt nur niemand gern mitm Kopf wiederholt gegen die Wand wenn er dafür lausige 5 Euro kriegt.

HDRO werde ich immer so nebenher spielen, aber da ich ein echter Gamer bin, dies mein primäres Hobby ist und ich so viel Zeit dafür investiere wie manch anderer vor der Glotze verbringt, reicht mir HDRO überhaupt nicht aus um mich vernünftig zu beschäftigen. Deshalb spiele ich nebenher andere MMOs. Für WoW habe ich aber noch keinen richtigen Nachfolger gefunden.


----------



## Gromthar (23. Juni 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Die Instanzen sind schön und spannend, aber leider macht es überhaupt keinen Sinn sie mehr als einmal zu spielen. Und "zu aufwändig" trifft es da ganz gut. Als casual schau ich mir die Sachen gern einmal an, aber als casual hab ich nicht Zeit CD-farmruns für ein ewig seltenes blaues Teil zu machen. Die High-End Seite in mir hingegen geht in keine Inis weil das risk/time/reward Verhältnis komplett fürn Arsch ist. Keine Items in Instanzen sind so erstrebenswert, dass es sich lohnen würde hinzugehen. Genau deshalb gibt es auch kaum Leute die hingehen, dass sie für den Durchschnittsspieler "zu schwer" sind ist unwahr, es rennt nur niemand gern mitm Kopf wiederholt gegen die Wand wenn er dafür lausige 5 Euro kriegt.


Wie ich bereits schrieb ... ein Diablo 2 Klon mit Schwertpunkt Itemjagd ist HdRO nicht. Verstehe nur nicht ganz was daran, in Deinen Augen, schlecht sein soll. Ich spiele um Spaß zu haben, nicht um mit "omfglolneedEPIxXweilsogeilefarbe" in irgendeiner virtuellen Hauptstadt herumzustehen, sondern weil ich Spaß am Spiel, den Instanzen, dem RP und an den Leuten dort habe - es ist nunmal ein MMO. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Professionalität erlebe ich tagtäglich im wahren Leben - live und in farbe - das muss nicht auch noch in einem Spiel sein, das ich als Zeitvertreib und auch als Hobby ansehe. Diese Addons in WoW sind genau der Schritt, der WoW komplett entmytifiziert hat. Man stelle sich nur einen 40 Mann/Frau Raid ohne Addons in WoW vor - das wäre wie Leben ohne Handy! Der totale Kontrollverlust! Ich frage mich wie viele Spieler WoW überhaupt noch spielen können ohne Omen oder BossMods und dergleich zu nutzen - viele können es nicht sein. Das ist wie Fernsehen schauen; nur nicht den letzten Rest Hirnmasse nutzen. Aber gut, das ist ein Thema für sich.


----------



## Vetaro (23. Juni 2008)

> Nicht jeder benutzt SW_Stats für Schadenswettbewerbe, im Gegenteil ist der Hauptnutzen und Entstehungsgrund für solche Addons die Optimierungsbereitschaft von großen Gilden die versuchen ihre Raidleistung zu verbessern.



Dieser Satz ist sehr wichtig und muss hervorgehoben werden. Hier in diesem Forum laufen hauptsächlich leute rum, die Addons in WoW, die mehr machen als  All In One Inventory oder Green Healthbar (ja, das ist erfunden), für die erfindung des teufels halten. Leute, die aufgrund der einschränkungen ihrer eigenen gedanken gar nicht mehr merken, was für einen unsinn sie da reden. Die mit einer Orthodoxie an das glauben, was sie sagen, als ginge es um Hitler.

_omg Vetaro hat WoW-Addons mit Hitler verglichen!_


Nein im ernst, ein gutes Beispiel ist Gromthar. Zuerst sagt Oldboy diesen wichtigen Satz oben und erklärt ganz deutlich seinen standpunkt. Und dann kommt Gromthar und sagt "Ich verstehe nicht, was in deinen augen daran schlecht sein soll, dass HdRO einen nicht wie Diablo 2 auf itemjagd schickt", er hat also anscheinend bei Olds worten ausgeschaltet.
 Und im zweiten Absatz seines Posts geht es dann langsam den Steilen berg hinab. Von "Addons entmystifizierten WoW" über "ohne Addons hätten die doch kontrollverlust" bis zu "bloß nicht den letzten Rest hirnmasse nutzen". Und dabei scheint es ziemlich egal zu sein, dass Oldboy vorher die relativierung ausgesprochen hat.


----------



## Danius (23. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Dieser Satz ist sehr wichtig und muss hervorgehoben werden. Hier in diesem Forum laufen hauptsächlich leute rum, die Addons in WoW, die mehr machen als  All In One Inventory oder Green Healthbar (ja, das ist erfunden), für die erfindung des teufels halten. Leute, die aufgrund der einschränkungen ihrer eigenen gedanken gar nicht mehr merken, was für einen unsinn sie da reden. Die mit einer Orthodoxie an das glauben, was sie sagen, als ginge es um Hitler.



dieser satz ist insofern absulot nicht zutreffen, weil SW-stats einnem viel zuwenig sagt für eine richtige Analyse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das einzigste was wirklich zur Analyse ansatzweise nutztbar ist, ist WoW-Webstats, das ist Umfangreich genug weil einfach zahlen wer wie viel DMG oder geheilt wurde sagt nichts über die Spielleistung aus. Oder nur weil ein Boss von einem Tank gehalten wird muss der Tank noch lange nicht gut sein, er könnte zuwenig Agrooproduzieren damit den ganzen kampf verlängern, in unüblichen Massen Crushings abbekommen (Druiden ausgenommen) dies könnte man ewig weiterführen mit anderen Posten, fakt ist einfach nur weil jmd ganz oben im Dmg oder Heilung steht ist er noch lange nicht der Überroxxer für den er sich hält, nachdem Motto erster im Dmg aber 5 mal gestorben weil ich agroo zieh, das denken aber der Grossteil der WoWler und genau das ist was hier immer wieder erwähnt nicht.

Ich haben sowohl lange WoW als auch HDRO nun gespielt und auch genug leute beraten wie sie ihr spiel verbessern können zu wissen das jmd schlecht spielt in den meisten fällten einfaches normales Reden warum man selber dies und jenes macht bringt mehr für beide, als blankes zahlen spiel mit Addons die nicht mal die meisten Spieler wirklich lesen können.


----------



## Kahrtoon (23. Juni 2008)

Für mich hat sich der Umstieg auf jedenfall gelohnt, als Fan und Kenner des Tolkien Universums (so gut wie alles gelesen) und auch großer Begeisterer der kleinen Hobbits stimmt hier alles. Atmosphäre, Play, Community es passt. Und als Hobbit Barde komm ich auch auf meine Kosten.

Vorher hab ich lange WoW gespielt, das auch erfolgreich im Endcontent (T.6 und dann Sundwell).
Aber für mich war es schon ab Karazhan einfach langweilig, habs nur als beschäftigung und wegen meiner RL - Freunde dies auch spielten weiter gemacht.

Naja aber nun konnt ich mich und meine besten freunde dazu bringen um zu steigen.

Und ich hab mich verloren und verliebt - und das erneut in Mittelerde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitrandor (25. Juni 2008)

ja, und das schon seit einem Jahr.


----------



## Egooz (25. Juni 2008)

Hab u.a. auch WoW gespielt, daher poste ich auch mal.

Es hat sich gelohnt meiner Meinung nach. Aber nicht völlig. Lotro kann mich noch nicht so dauerhaft fesseln wie so manch ein Vorgänger (SWG, CoX, WoW, GW). 

Pausen gehören für mich also dazu, es ist ein schönes Zweit-MMO wo mir im Endeffekt der spielerische Tiefgang fehlt. Auch wenn oberflächlig alles zu stimmen scheint: Angenehmes Leveln, RP, Atmosphäre, Storietelling...

Ich denke mit Moria wird ein anderer Wind einziehen und Lotro wird sich allem Anschein nach endlich mal spezialisieren und nicht von allen Mainstream-Inhalten eine "light-Version" basteln wie bisher. Da sich der Release aber "irgendwo" mit Warhammer Online decken wird, bleibt Lotro 'leider' wieder nur die Chance auf Platz 2 bei mir. Dazu spiel ich Warhammer schon zu lange im TT etc.
Falls sich Turbine aber ihre Foreninhalte mal zu Herzen nimmt, besteht durchaus ernste Konkurrenz. 

Und bevor wieder Leute ankriechen und flamen (wollen), ich mag das Spiel irgendwie, mit Kritik spare ich aber nicht wenn ich sie für angebracht halte. Würd ich Lotro übel finden würd ich nicht versuchen darüber zu diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kobold (25. Juni 2008)

Auch ich habe einst WoW von der Beta bis zum 1. Addon gespielt - und habe vor über einem Jahr damit aufgehört.
Der Grund war einfach der, dass man bei "Weh oh Weh" nur dann an größeren Events teilnehmen "durfte" wenn man gut ausgestattet war... Was jedoch nicht klappte, da man auf Raids nicht mitgenommen wurde, weil nicht alles "lila" war, was man bis dahin getragen hatte.
Ausserdem JEDEN Abend 4-6 Std. raiden um eine dusselige DKP-Wertung zu bekommen, damit man beim 20. oder 30. Raid vielleicht mal die Hose von Endboss dem oder die Mütze von der "Zauberin von Oz" bekam. Und das, wo man morgens arbeiten muss, eine Familie hat und ein reales Leben führt...? 

WoW ist eindeutig auf VIELspieler ausgelegt. Gold ist alles was zählt und Posen vor dem Auktionhaus mit Dingen, die morgen auch tausend andere haben... Und auf einem PvP-Server war man eh nur Futter für die sozialen Reallife-Verlierer in ihren T-imba-Sets, die sich einen runterholten, wenn sie einen "normal" equipten Einzelspieler gegängt haben. Das ganze in einem Graphikstil, den man sonst nur unter Einfluss von THC aus dem Cofféshop kennt.

Die Comunity war überwiegend unterste Schublade (jeder darf sich im WoW-Forum selbst überzeugen) und der Brachland-Chat war ein legendäres Negativbeispiel für die magelnde soziale Kompentenz, prepubatärer Kinder, die zwar in der Schule sitzenblieben (weil es zu Hause am PC viel interessanter war), dafür aber in der virtuelen Welt in bester Ausstattung posierten, um von ihrem tristen realen HartzIV-Set im Plattenbau abzulenken...

HdRO bietet auch dem Gelegenheitsspieler viel Spaß und Abwechslung. Und die Sippenfreunde sind alle nett, weil niemand es nötig hat, seinen Minderwertigkeitskomplex mit Hilfe von bunt leuchtenden "Phallusersätzen" zu kompensieren.

Mir hat WoW viel Spaß gemacht - bis ich den Anschluss verlor, weil ich das Leben ausserhalb des PCs nicht vernachlässigt habe. Und dann war bei WoW die Luft raus, denn als die "tollen" 40-Instanzen "hipp" waren, wollte niemand mehr zum "Baron" nach Stradholm (oder wie das hiess) und so habe ich es nie geschaft, meinem Hexer eine T-0-Hose zu besorgen, weil nichtmal 5 Personen zu finden waren, die noch in eine 60'er -Instanz gingen, weil die Masse längst auf dem Weg zu Stufe 70 war... Nachzügler starben eben aus...

Mittelerde hat sich für mich persönlich gelohnt. Und wer weiß, ob zu Weihnachten "Age of Conan" soweit Bugfrei ist, dass man es mal ernsthaft testen kann und vielleicht ein weiteres Spiel mit neuen Abenteuern lockt?


----------



## Vetaro (25. Juni 2008)

Kobold schrieb:


> Die Comunity war überwiegend unterste Schublade (jeder darf sich im WoW-Forum selbst überzeugen)



Hab ich mal eben hier in unserem heimischen WoW-forum gemacht.  http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=652192


----------



## mcbk (30. Oktober 2008)

Zunächst mal bemerkt man in HdRO einfach das Riesenpotential, die dieses Spiel, die Welt von Mittelerde, noch hat. Die Liebe der Entwickler zum Detail kommt meiner Meinung nach bei der Landschaftsgestaltung extrem heraus. Das begestert mich. Das Prinzip, den Spieler in eine fortlaufende Geschichte einzubinden ist ebenfalls top! Das habe ich bei WoW vermisst.  Jedoch ist WoW was das Kampfsystem und das Reisen angeht etc. geschmeidiger als HdRO. An vielen Stellen ist mir HdRO daher noch zu kantig und gewöhnungsbedürftig. Zudem müsste noch an den Quests gefeilt werden, da es z.Zt. sehr gruppenlastig und teilweise doch recht unfair ist.  Eine Reduzierung der Gruppenquests in Eriador von 30-50% auf reine Soloquests wäre ebenfalls wünschenswert. Nichts desto trotz ist die Community ungemein hilfsbereit und in der Regel sehr freundlich. 

Zu den "Addons" bzw. dem UI: Auch hier könnte Turbine/Codemasters noch viel mehr spielerfreundliche Verbesserungen die andere MMOGs selbstverständlich eingebaut haben oder dem User durch eine Schnittstelle dies ermöglichen, übernehmen. 

Einer der größten Pluspunkte gegenüber anderen MMOGs: Der Lifetimeaccount(Einmal zahlen und gut)! 

Fazit: Ich hoffe, das die Entwickler dran bleiben und die Spielfreude der Kunden als Hauptziel haben.


----------



## h3ir (30. Oktober 2008)

mcbk schrieb:


> Zunächst mal bemerkt man in HdRO einfach das Riesenpotential, die dieses Spiel, die Welt von Mittelerde, noch hat. Die Liebe der Entwickler zum Detail kommt meiner Meinung nach bei der Landschaftsgestaltung extrem heraus. Das begestert mich. Das Prinzip, den Spieler in eine fortlaufende Geschichte einzubinden ist ebenfalls top! Das habe ich bei WoW vermisst.  Jedoch ist WoW was das Kampfsystem und das Reisen angeht etc. geschmeidiger als HdRO. An vielen Stellen ist mir HdRO daher noch zu kantig und gewöhnungsbedürftig. Zudem müsste noch an den Quests gefeilt werden, da es z.Zt. sehr gruppenlastig und teilweise doch recht unfair ist.  Eine Reduzierung der Gruppenquests in Eriador von 30-50% auf reine Soloquests wäre ebenfalls wünschenswert. Nichts desto trotz ist die Community ungemein hilfsbereit und in der Regel sehr freundlich.
> 
> Zu den "Addons" bzw. dem UI: Auch hier könnte Turbine/Codemasters noch viel mehr spielerfreundliche Verbesserungen die andere MMOGs selbstverständlich eingebaut haben oder dem User durch eine Schnittstelle dies ermöglichen, übernehmen.
> 
> ...



Nur so ne Frage: Wie hast du dieses Thema noch gefunden? Aber frei nach dem Motto: "It is always better to post in an existing thread than to start a new one"
Und noch so ne Frage: Brauch man Addons denn unbedingt? Als ich mit WoW Angefangen hatte, hatte ich kein einziges Addon und konnte trotzdem spielen.


----------



## mcbk (30. Oktober 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> Nur so ne Frage: Wie hast du dieses Thema noch gefunden? Aber frei nach dem Motto: "It is always better to post in an existing thread than to start a new one"
> Und noch so ne Frage: Brauch man Addons denn unbedingt? Als ich mit WoW Angefangen hatte, hatte ich kein einziges Addon und konnte trotzdem spielen.



beim durchstöbern des forums. ich denke da gibts noch so einige interessante threads... aber richtig, warum einen neuen aufmachen wenns schon einen gibt. 

Zum Thema Addons: Ich meine das die Entwickler dem Spieler ruhig noch mehr Möglichkeiten(ja es gibt schon viele) bieten sollten. Man kann es natürlich spielen auch ohne diverse Neuerungen, doch auch ein MMOG entwickelt sich in seiner Handhabung einfach weiter, oder sollte es zumindest im besten Fall. Um genauer zu werden. Ich wünsche mir z.B.: Koordinatensystem für die Worldmap inkl. frei erstellbarer Notizen, frei anpassbare Uhrzeit anzeige, Timeranzeige für Tag/Nachtwechsel, One Bag, Überarbeitung des Verkaufen/Reparieren Menüs, Reiseroutensystem Überarbeitung(automatische Route zum Ziel), Minimap Zoom u.a.m.

Wie gesagt, man kann alles auf dem Stand lassen wie es zu Beginn war, das mag einigen gefallen, anderen wie mir fehlt da einfach die Entwicklung. Deshalb finde ich das HdRO auch hierbei noch viel Potential hat.


----------



## Razyl (30. Oktober 2008)

HDRO macht einiges besser in Sachen Story, auch die Grafik passt perfekt zur HDR welt finde ich. Gewechselt habe ihc trotzdem nicht sondern spiele beides, aber meist HDRO nur wenn in WoW mal ebbe ist oder ich das geniale Feeling des Spiels erleben will. 
Und was da Turbine an Content nachliefert ist schon richtig nice.


----------



## Martok (31. Oktober 2008)

lotro is viel besser für casuals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe z.b.  2 chars mit vollem  spalten (t2) equip....
zeitaufwand  2 mal die woche für 4h raiden und das nur über einen zeit raum von 2 monaten!

equip hat jetzt vom feb08 bis  nov.08 gehalten..... ergo kein weiterer farm-raid aufwand um equip zu halten.

man bedenke:
einen spalten raid hast du in 12 balrog kills komplett augestattet............... tokens sei dank....
wenn du 25mal iliadan killst haben noch net 25 leute ihr  t6 set voll!


----------



## Gocu (31. Oktober 2008)

mcbk schrieb:


> Zunächst mal bemerkt man in HdRO einfach das Riesenpotential, die dieses Spiel, die Welt von Mittelerde, noch hat. Die Liebe der Entwickler zum Detail kommt meiner Meinung nach bei der Landschaftsgestaltung extrem heraus. Das begestert mich. Das Prinzip, den Spieler in eine fortlaufende Geschichte einzubinden ist ebenfalls top! Das habe ich bei WoW vermisst.  Jedoch ist WoW was das Kampfsystem und das Reisen angeht etc. geschmeidiger als HdRO. An vielen Stellen ist mir HdRO daher noch zu kantig und gewöhnungsbedürftig. Zudem müsste noch an den Quests gefeilt werden, da es z.Zt. sehr gruppenlastig und teilweise doch recht unfair ist.  Eine Reduzierung der Gruppenquests in Eriador von 30-50% auf reine Soloquests wäre ebenfalls wünschenswert. Nichts desto trotz ist die Community ungemein hilfsbereit und in der Regel sehr freundlich.
> 
> Zu den "Addons" bzw. dem UI: Auch hier könnte Turbine/Codemasters noch viel mehr spielerfreundliche Verbesserungen die andere MMOGs selbstverständlich eingebaut haben oder dem User durch eine Schnittstelle dies ermöglichen, übernehmen.
> 
> ...



an manchen Stellen könntest du vielleicht Recht haben aber

1. AddOns wird es hoffentlich nie geben, denn in WoW spielt eigentlich keiner mehr komplett ohne AddOns (und manche können auch nicht ohne spielen) und da brauch auch jeder ein um mit raiden zu dürfen usw.

2. HdRo ist bewusst mit so vielen Gruppenquests "ausgestattet" da es ein MMORPG ist und die Macher viel Wert auf Zusammenspiel legen, es wurden sogar schonmal mehrere Gruppenquests entfernt und mehrere Soloquests hinzugefügt


----------



## Sonntagshut (31. Oktober 2008)

Martok schrieb:


> man bedenke:
> einen spalten raid hast du in 12 balrog kills komplett augestattet............... tokens sei dank....
> wenn du 25mal iliadan killst haben noch net 25 leute ihr  t6 set voll!



25 Mal Illidan killen -> 75 Tokens. Jo, hast recht, hast dann eher 2 Rais ausgestattet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ma so am Rande)


Aber finde HdRO hat nen ganz eigenen Reiz gegenüber WoW. Keiner kommt an und fragt dich was du denn da geskillt hast, oder an hast... keiner flamed den ganzen Tag im Handelschannel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PvP in HdRO is das was in WoW nicht funktioniert hat, und deshalb BGs erfunden wurden (ja da hauen sich schonma 50v50) und es macht, mir zumindest, sehr viel mehr Spass als das PvP in WoW weil es sogar sowas wie Teamspiel gibt, und nichtmal AFK-Bots ^^

Natürlich hat HdRO auch schwächen. Es gibt einige Quests, deren Beschreibung im Log dich durchaus mal völlig im dunkeln tappen lässt. Wenn du Level50 bist hast du wie ich sagen muss, im Vergleich zu WoW doch deutlich weniger Möglichkeiten was zu tun, da z.B. auch das PvP meist erst spät Nachmittags und Abends so richtig tobt. Und wie schon gesagt, das UI ist zwar in Ordnung, aber einige Schönheitskorrekturen hätten schon was (mir fehlt vor allem die Möglichkeit die Durchsichtigkeit oder Größe der Schlachtzugsgruppen anzupassen, die brauchen ja mehr als das halbe Sichtfeld...).


Insgesamt würde ich jedem der Herr der Ringe leiden kann, gerne auch mal die Texte der Aufgaben liest die er macht, und nicht grade ein richtiger Vielspieler ist, HdRO wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Vetaro (31. Oktober 2008)

Sonntagshut schrieb:


> (mir fehlt vor allem die Möglichkeit die Durchsichtigkeit oder Größe der Schlachtzugsgruppen anzupassen, die brauchen ja mehr als das halbe Sichtfeld...).


Für Größe:
Optionen > Oberfläche > Ganz unten


----------



## Sonntagshut (31. Oktober 2008)

Oh ^^

Naja, ich hatte es wie beim Chatfenster vermutet eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn Strg+# drückst siehst ja die Ränder der ganzen Fenster... wollte da ziehen, aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke Vetaro


----------



## Madrake (31. Oktober 2008)

bisher der Eindruch zwischen WoW und Lotro...

bei Lotro hab ich im Moment nur Gästezugang, aber hat mich da schon sehr fasziniert


- vorallem was mir aufgefallen ist, der sprachliche Umgang mit den Spielern untereinander, Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
- bessere Grafik
- hauptsächlich auf PvE ausgelegt (was mir zu Gute kommen wird, da ich PvP wenn überhaupt nur zum Jux machte, und so das ich den Titel "Waffenträger" halten konnte um Repkosten bei Hordefraktionen zu drücken^^)
- Es geht viel mehr über zu einem wahren RP - viel mehr Story... - und auch so das J.R.R. Tolkien sihc nicht im Grab herumdrehen muss (mit Ausnahme das Elben mit Zwerge schon starten) - andre Zwiespaltigkeiten bisher nicht bekannt... - bei WoW könnt ich eine Zeitschrift schon füllen was da für inhaltliche Fehler in der Story sind, zwischen WC 3, Bücher und WoW...
- es sind keine AddOns möglich die man z.B. über Curse.com herutnerladen kann... - find ich positiv "back to the roots" sag ich nur - wer PvE spielen will, soll auch mit dem vorgegeben Sachen die CM und Turbine einem gibt klar kommen...


WEr aber mehr auf PvP aus ist, sollte eher bei WoW bleiben bzw. zu WAR gehen... - jedoch was ich schon öfters gelesen habe "mangelt" es am Highend Content - kann ich aber noch nicht beurteilen...

mfg Madrake


----------



## tekbear (31. Oktober 2008)

na das mit dem endgame content hat sich ja bald erledigt...

erstmal 60 werden und dann weiterschauen was noch kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (31. Oktober 2008)

noch ein Vorteil...

Der Patchdownloader von Lotro läuft viel schneller als der von WoW

zweifelhaft ob der von Lotro überhaupt P2P ist... - weil ich lade im Moment mit ca. 250kB/s Durchschnitt...


----------



## Gfreeman (31. Oktober 2008)

Größten Respekt vor diesem Threadverlauf- da merkt man, was ne Community ist!!

Ich selbst spiele zwar immer noch WoW, aber immer mehr halbherzig. Lichking will ich mir noch antun.

Aber dieser Thread hat mich davon überzeugt, HdRO mal anzuspielen.

An dem Spiel muss was dran sein- nicht so ein Geflame hier wie bei Age of Conan oder Warhammer oder natürlich auch WoW.

Viel Spass wünsch ich Euch weiterhin in Mittelerde.

Schätze, dass ich auch mal reinschnuppere.

Gfree


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. November 2008)

Echt witzig, dass immer mal wieder so Leute wie du - Gfreeman - hier reinkommen und sich positiv über die Community äußern, gefällt mir. :]

Übrigens, zum Thema Patch-Download:
Nein, der Downloader läuft nicht über P2P wie der Blizzard Downloader.
Wenn man für den Blizzard Downloader die entsprechenden Ports freischaltet, lädt dieser übrigens wie jeder andere legale Torrent auch - mit sehr hoher Geschwindigkeit.
Es liegt also nicht an der entsprechenden Firma - sondern an dir! *g*

Übrigens habe ich mir die HdRO-Patches bisher auch immer über Torrent gezogen, da das schneller geht als der Downloader.
Waren immer so etwa 750 kb/s - meine Leitung packt etwa 850 kb/s.
Ist also super.


----------



## Astrakiller (1. November 2008)

Ich spiele ja schon seit 3 Jahren World of Warcraft..Bin dann vor einigen Monaten zu HDRO Gewechselt und spiele es mal mehr,mal weniger..Und doch kann ich nicht aufhören,denn das Game hat mich einfach gefesselt..Die ganze Umgebung,das Questen,die Instanzen und vor allem die Bücher faszinieren mich ungemein..Es macht mir einfach unendlich viel spaß in HDRO zu Questen oder als Barde in einer Instanz zu heilen - Mehr als in WoW.Und doch kann ich mich von WoW nicht lösen,weil es auch da ab und an Phasen gibt,wo es extrem viel Spaß macht..

Mein Fazit:

Ich spiele beides,HDRO um die Community und die geilen Questreihen zu machen und WoW .. Naja, WoW weils einfach WoW ist und ich schon solange dabei bin und viele RL-Freunde mit mir zusammen spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lurka (1. November 2008)

Hab jetzt auch vor kurzem zu HdRO gewechselt, und muss sagen es hat sich gelohnt. Ich kann entspannt Questen/Leveln ohne das mir Leute dauernd im Nacken sitzen ich solle doch schneller Leveln weil sie ja schliesslich einen Tank brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Crafting gefällt mir sehr gut, Community IG ist sehr nett, Atmosphäre mit richtig viel Tiefe und wiedererkennungswert aus den Büchern und Filmen...Ausserdem gefällt es mir das ich mich wieder richtig in einen Char. vertiefen kann, abseits der Levelhetzerei und Twinkerei.


----------



## Bartholom (2. November 2008)

hm, ist HDRO wirklich gruppenlastig? ich spiele derzeit einen kundigen, bei dem ich (für mich völlig untypisch) einfach alle quests weggelassen habe die mir zu stressig oder zeitraubend waren, in gruppen bin ich nur gegangen wenn gerade jemand gesucht wurde wenn ich vor ort war (also recht selten). und trotzdem bin ich inzwischen auf 44, man kann also kaum sagen dass da unbedingt etwas geändert werden muss, und irgendwie sollte ja schon noch erkennbar sein dass man ein MMO spielt.


----------



## Vetaro (2. November 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> hm, ist HDRO wirklich gruppenlastig? ich spiele derzeit einen kundigen, bei dem ich (für mich völlig untypisch) einfach alle quests weggelassen habe die mir zu stressig oder zeitraubend waren, in gruppen bin ich nur gegangen wenn gerade jemand gesucht wurde wenn ich vor ort war (also recht selten). und trotzdem bin ich inzwischen auf 44, man kann also kaum sagen dass da unbedingt etwas geändert werden muss, und irgendwie sollte ja schon noch erkennbar sein dass man ein MMO spielt.


Gruppenlastigkeit anbietend, nicht Gruppenlastig.

Übrigens neige ich auch dazu, mit meinen Twinks (hey, die aktuell betroffene ist auch kundige) einfach die Gruppen- und Nervaufgaben abzubrechen und woanders hin zu gehen. Mein Leben wird dadurch schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (2. November 2008)

also ich spiel beide spiele.. und ich finde dass HDRO einfach gemütlicher ist und so...

weniger verantwortung, schönere grafik, besser zum runterkommen; aber ich spiel trotzdem mehr wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinmurder (3. November 2008)

Hai,

wirklich netter Fred der da ausgegraben wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Scheint ja eine wirklich freundliche Community um HdRO zu geben. Ma zu mir: Spiele WoW nun seit der Closed Beta am Stück ohne Pause (jap, is schon was länger her), werde mir das 2. AddOn nochmal anschauen und dann entscheiden was ich mache, weiter WoW, HdRO mal ernsthafter anfangen, doch lieber WAR weiter oder nen netten Klassiker a la EQ2... Da WoW nicht mein erstes MMO ist und bestimmt auch nicht mein letztes, gehe ich die Sache mal entspannter an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da dieses Wochenende ja wieder eine Möglichkeit bestand sich selber ein Bild kostenlos über den Stand der Dinge in HdRO zu machen, jo, hatte ich das mal genutzt und einigen Hobbits Kopfweh bereitet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ne, ma ernsthaft: Wirklich, hat sich ne Menge getan und Moria wurde schon vor Wochen von mir Vorbestellt, so dass ich auch in den Genuss eines Life Time Abo's zum Nice price kommen werde und will *g*

Gründe hierfür sind..:

+ Mich bindet bei einem MMO die Community, leider stirbt mein pers. "soz." Umfeld in WoW so lamgsam aber sicher aus. 
+ Der "Nachwuchs" in WOW sieht Gruppen nur noch als Mittel zum Zweck um an Ausrüstung zu kommen. 
+ Der Gedanke eines MMO wird immer mehr verdrängt in WoW. Das aktuell anstehende AddOn wird dies noch bestärken. 

(Auch wenn die Buffed Redaktion sich schon in Lobeshymnen übertrifft wenn es um die neuen Instanzen geht, alles so schön flott zu machen und so dolle kurze Wege. Bei Release wird das nur noch ein abgefarme geben, ich sehs so kommen... )

+ Ich suche 'ne Alternative mit Flair und Gruppenspiel
+ Wozu ne Gilde in WoW? Friendlist bietet einem genau das selbe. Ok, man hat keinen Gildenkanal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicher, es gibt immer noch Spieler die in WoW das anders sehen und auch anders spielen. Die werden aus meiner Sicht aber immer seltener. Den meisten geht es nur noch um den pers. Vorteil. Glaubt mir wenn ich euch sage das ich jeden Mob in Zul Farak und im Versunkenen Tempel mit Vornamen kenne. Es gab da mal Zeiten, in denen herrschte akuter Priestermangel in WoW, da waren Priester noch DIE Heiler. Das ist schon lange her, aber da war mein Main noch Priester, der hatte in diesen Instanzen schon alle Quests durch, der hatte alles abgegrast was es für ein heilendes Hemd zu geben scheinte. Und trotzdem ist der noch mit jeder Gildengruppe und befreundeten Gilde in diese Instanzen gegangen (von dieser Sorte Spieler gabs damals noch einige), aber das ist lange her, sehr lange...

der heutige Altag in WoW schaut eher so aus..:

If 
  Einladung Gruppe
Then
  Ruf Need
Or
  Item Need
Ok - Nimm an
Else
  Nö, ich mach BG's/Arena
EndIf

..und genau hier hoffe ich das es in HdRO noch anders zugeht. Also Teamplay, Entspannung zum Alltag und nicht Stress mit Farmen und nerviges T-Set-Grinden im Raid. Also ich bin echt mal auf das AddOn gespannt, was sich dann in der Welt des "einen" Ring tut *freu*

Kleine Frage am Rande: Wie schauts derzeitlich mit den Servern in Bezug auf Auslastung aus? Ich wollte auf Maja anfangen da dort zwei Arbeitkollegen sich mit fiesen Gewürm rumschlagen. Ist der von der Auslastung zu empfehlen? Aka gibs dort flott ne Gruppe zu finden, so auch "unten" herum im LvL Bereich? Ich will ja NICHT unbedingt meinen Char solo spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Madrake (3. November 2008)

Sinmurder schrieb:


> ..und genau hier hoffe ich das es in HdRO noch anders zugeht. Also Teamplay, Entspannung zum Alltag und nicht Stress mit Farmen und nerviges T-Set-Grinden im Raid. Also ich bin echt mal auf das AddOn gespannt, was sich dann in der Welt des "einen" Ring tut *freu*
> 
> Kleine Frage am Rande: Wie schauts derzeitlich mit den Servern in Bezug auf Auslastung aus? Ich wollte auf Maja anfangen da dort zwei Arbeitkollegen sich mit fiesen Gewürm rumschlagen. Ist der von der Auslastung zu empfehlen? Aka gibs dort flott ne Gruppe zu finden, so auch "unten" herum im LvL Bereich? Ich will ja NICHT unbedingt meinen Char solo spielen
> 
> ...




ok kein Fullquote - die Probleme kenne ich bei WoW - die du da oben erläutert hattest... - deshalb kein Fullquote, und nur ein "kopfnick"...

so - zu den Servern wurde mal gesagt, ich kanns nciht bestätigen, das alle drei deutschen (außer Belegaer) gleich gut ausgelastet sind, vermutlich Morthond ein wenig besser, aber kaum der Rede wert.

ich bin zwar erst am Anfang von HdRO, im Moment noch Gast (Verkaufsversion vorbestellt *hust*)... - Gruppenquest mäßig also 2 - 3 Gruppen finde ich im Moment sehr schnell (schneller zum Teil als in WoW) - btw bin grade mal Level 10 (Wächter).
Und so laufen auch in den Gebieten Level 20+ herum, die entweder "zuschauen" oder auch eingreifen, wenn sie merken das es doch kritisch werden kann, und auch durchbuffen usw. - also für WoW sag ich mal "unnormales" Verhalten^^ - besser ausgedrückt totales kollegiales und soziales Verhalten...

Achja wenn du dann am 18.11. erst wieder beginnen solltest, also wenn Moria offen ist, kommen ja zwei neue Klassen dazu, die auch in Eriador starten werden, von daher wirst wohl nicht so alleine sein, wie du da oben schreibst.

Für die Highend Raids (Spalte bzw. Sanur) - hab ich auch einige Aufrufe bzw. Sucherei im SNG (nicht LFG^^) - Channel gelesen und musste recht staunen wie schnell die Gruppensuche auch schon vorbei war - oO von daher auch die Highendraids sind sehr schnell voll mit Randoms...

T-Set Grinden wird es wohl in HdRO kaum geben, da das Equip nicht unbedingt für Highend Raids von Nöten ist - ich kann mal auf ein Bild von "Dargrimm" - Zwergenwächter von Florian Emmerich verweisen, er war/ ist Level 47 auf dem Bild und tankt einen Raid (welcher Boss das auf dem Bild ist weiß ich nicht) - aber für WoWler total unnormal, das ein "MT" mit Level 47 mitgenommen wird. Das Bild ist in einer Buffed Zeitschrift. Soviel zum Thema das Equip total zweitrangig ist in HdRO.


----------



## softcake_orange (3. November 2008)

Naja aber es ist schon ein Unterschied ob Schwarzbrot oder Weißbrot.... auch Graubrot ist nicht eindeutig...


----------



## Müllermilch (3. November 2008)

Ich spiel selber nur WoW aber HDRO ist das einzige Spiel das mit WoW mithalten kann und nicht untergegangen ist.


----------



## Nexrahkk (3. November 2008)

kann ich nur bestätigen. die wächter sind absoluter muss in einer raid gruppe. ohne die wird es nichts. die wächter, wie ich immer sage, sind ein felsbrocken den man nicht so einfach zuseite bewegt. der wächter ist der jänige der bei hdro den ganzen raid hinter dem rücken hat.

ich spiele selbst den schurken (50) und den jäger (45) bin eher zurückhaltend.

so und jetzt zu diesem thread.

als closed-beta draußen war bin ich mitdabei. nach der beta dachte ich erst hmm neeee ist nicht für mich. und bin wieder zu wow zurück gekehrt, doch beta ist und bleibt beta.
nach dem pre-order released wurde hab ich mir die version des spiels gekauft. UND was ich danach sah, hat mich völlig überrascht. die leute von turbine haben alles gegeben und das spiel wurde einfach genial. seit pre-order spiele ich kein wow mehr, bin auch nicht wieder zurückgekehrt. alle meine freunde sind bei wow geblieben. ich sage nur, selber schuld.

- das spiel wird immer wieder verbessert
- von anfang an gabs kaum bugs
- ständiger kontakt zu der community
- man hält das was man versprochen hat
- viele wünsche von der community wurden ins spiel integriert
- kostenlose content patches
- community ist einfach top
- wird immer bei den quests geholfen (mach ich immer, wenn ich in dem gebiet bin)
- man wird nicht dumm angemacht, wenn der jenige etwas falsch gemacht hat und die ganze gruppe drauf ging. wir sagen immer, "noch mal versuchen diesmal so und so"

ich bereue keine sekunde, dass ich mit hdro angefangen habe. ich habe auch nach paar wochen nach dem release das LTA angebot angenommen. jetzt spiele ich noch entspannter und habe keine sorgen mehr. und ich bin froh, dass ich von anfang an dabei bin. ich sage nur der alte wald. mein gott haben wir uns damals alle im wald verlaufen. nachts sah mein niemanden im wald nur die wagemutigen traf man dort. heute hat man eine karte, da verläuft man sich kaum mehr.

ich liebe das spiel und werde das spiel immer spielen es macht einfach riesen spaß.


----------



## Kamaji (3. November 2008)

Nun ja... Für mich hat es sich nicht gelohnt.. Ich habe wieder zu WoW gewechselt


----------



## Danius (3. November 2008)

Kamaji schrieb:


> Nun ja... Für mich hat es sich nicht gelohnt.. Ich habe wieder zu WoW gewechselt



mich würde interessieren warum, weil ich werde persönlich nicht zu WoW zurückkehren wegen vielen der vorher genannten gründen


----------



## RyniaUnda (4. November 2008)

Hm,

ich bin noch immer WoWler. Hatte zwar auch meine Frustmomente mit WoW, wo ich mich dann immer für paar Monate bei der Konkurrenz umgeschaut habe.

Erste große Pause habe ich wegen zeitmangel anlegen müssen und da kam mit damals Guildwars als recht kurzweiliges aber spannendes Spiel sehr entgegen.

Zweite große Pause hat mich nach Mittelerde getrieben. Positiv: gute Grafik, interessantes Story-/Questdesign, gutes RP; Negativ: langweiliges Kampfsystem (ich hatte beim Spielen des HdRo-Schurken das Gefühl ich spiele einen Heilpaladin der auf Vergelter macht), zu eingeschränktes Klassensystem. Aber dennoch ich fand das Spiel gut. Doch nach 3 Monaten hat es mich wegen Freunden zurück gezogen in die Scherbenwelt

Dritte große Pause habe ich AOC angespielt und nach paar Leveln abgebrochen (war einfach nichts für mich). Dann habe ich EVE ausprobiert. Ein wahnsinns Spiel. Obwohl es alt ist, spielen es immer mehr und mehr Leute und es macht einfach riesen Fun. Das Spiel ist durchdacht und motiviert immer mehr und mehr ... aber die Spassbremse sind im PvE-Bereich die sich immer wiederholenden Quests (es gibt im gesammten 80 verschiedene Missionen, die sich im Grunde immer wiederholen nach Randomprinzip). Für Leute die gerne in einer echt genialen (internationalen) Community spielen wollen, wo man ohne gegenseitiger Hilfe nicht weiter kommt (weil man ab dem MidContent einfach alleine nur noch die Missis machen kann, die einfach anöden wenn man sie schon zum 5ten Mal machen soll) und man SiFi etwas abgewinnen kann, dann ist man in EVE echt gut aufgehoben. Aber und daran muss man sich gewöhnen ... sobald man die Anfangsgebiete (zirka Cruiserklasse) verlässt wird es echt hart, denn es herrscht das Faustrecht des Open-PvP und wer nicht zu einer starken und fähigen Allianz gehört geht schneller unter als er Mama sagen kann. Da ich aber doch sehr gerne meine Tage auch mit Soloplay in MMOs verbringe kam ich wieder zurück zu WoW.

Also im Grunde kann ich jedes der Spiele empfehlen, aber es hängt halt sehr davon ab was man erwartet. Ich hab halt in WoW das gefunden was ich suche. Und die Aussage "In WoW muss man Zeit investieren um etwas zuerreichen" finde ich sehr daneben. Es geht in so einem Spiel noch immer in erster Linie um Spass ... dafür braucht man kein T6 oder S3 ... das kann man rare Loot auch haben ... und ganz ehrlich, ich muss es wissen ... ich hab vor BC alles geraidet wie der Wahnsinnige, weil ich dachte, dass das was besonderes wäre ... ist es aber nicht.


----------

